# Knitting Tea Party 7 February '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 7 February 14

Holy moses  Ive been sitting over at heidis drinking coffee and working the newspaper crosswords for the last four days. Heidi is gone  the house was empty  however  it suddenly dawned on me that today was Friday and in a little over three hours I was expected to open a new knitting tea party. As an aside  I did get all four crosswords done. Brought coffee home with me and will now get busy. I will have a bit of catching up to do.

Im going to start off with some recipes that I dont usually post. Some of you have stated that your husbands are meat, potato and gravy types  so  I found these for their pleasure.

Herbed Steak with Balsamic Sauce

Makes: 4 servings
Carb Grams Per Serving: 2

Ingredients
1 teaspoon cracked black pepper
2 teaspoons dried Italian seasoning, crushed
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 boneless beef top loin steaks, cut 3/4 inch thick
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup reduced-sodium beef broth
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons snipped fresh flat-leaf parsley

Directions
In a small bowl combine cracked pepper, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and salt. Sprinkle evenly over both sides of each steak; rub in with your fingers.

In a heavy large skillet heat oil over medium-low to medium heat. Add steaks; cook until desired doneness, turning once halfway through cooking time. Allow 10 to 13 minutes for medium-rare doneness (145 degrees F) to medium doneness (160 degrees F). Remove steaks from skillet, reserving drippings in the skillet. Keep steaks warm.

For sauce, carefully add beef broth and balsamic vinegar to the skillet; stir to scrape up any crusty brown bits from bottom of skillet. Bring to boiling. Boil gently, uncovered, about 4 minutes or until sauce is reduced by half. Remove from heat; stir in butter.

Divide sauce among 4 dinner plates. Cut each steak in half. Place a piece of meat on top of sauce on each plate; sprinkle with parsley. Makes 4 servings.

Nutrition Facts Per Serving: Servings Per Recipe: 4 - PER SERVING: 217 cal., 11 g total fat (4 g sat. fat), 75 mg chol., 281 mg sodium, 2 g carb. 25 g pro. 
Diabetic Exchanges
Fat (d.e): 0.5; Lean Meat (d.e): 3.5

http://www.diabeticlivingonline.com/recipe/beef/herbed-steak-with-balsamic-sauce/?sssdmh=dm17.718847&esrc=nwdr020614

Butter Basted Rib Eye Steaks

This steak is based on a recipe from Alain Ducasse. Halfway through cooking, these bone-in rib eyes are basted with a mixture of butter, thyme and garlic, so they're crusty outside and richly flavored.

Two 1 1/4-pound, bone-in rib eye steaks 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground pepper 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
4 thyme sprigs 
3 garlic cloves 
1 rosemary sprig

Season the rib eye steaks all over with salt and freshly ground pepper. Let the meat stand at room temperature for 30 minutes.

In a large cast-iron skillet, heat the canola oil until shimmering. Add the steaks and cook over high heat until crusty on the bottom, about 5 minutes. Turn the steaks and add the butter, thyme, garlic and rosemary to the skillet. Cook over high heat, basting the steaks with the melted butter, garlic and herbs, until the steaks are medium-rare, 5 to 7 minutes longer. Transfer the steaks to a cutting board and let rest for 10 minutes. Cut the steaks off the bone, then slice the meat across the grain and serve.

Suggested Pairing - Pair boldly tannic Cabernet Sauvignon with these indulgent rib eyes.
http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/butter-basted-rib-eye-steaks?xid=DAILY020614ViewRecipe

I dont know about you but breakfast is my favorite meal to eat out  I wish we had a dennys or an ihop close by but we do have a bob evans restaurant. This may be a Midwestern outfit  dont know how far out they reach  but they do have good breakfasts  any time of day. I found some recipes for breakfast I thought you might enjoy  of course it is not like going to a restaurant  these you have to make yourself.

Slow Cooker Coconut Oatmeal

What you'll need
Butter
8 cups water
2 cups steel cut oats
1 can (14 ounces) coconut milk
1/2 cup honey or light brown sugar
1/2 cup shredded coconut flakes
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Fresh fruit, dried fruit, nuts, or roasted coconut flakes for garnish

How to make it

Rub the interior of the slow cooker with butter. To the slow cooker, add water, oats, coconut milk, coconut, honey or sugar, and salt. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours.

Once finished, stir in vanilla extract. Serve in bowls and garnish with fruit, nuts, or coconut flakes.

http://spoonful.com/recipes/slow-cooker-coconut-oatmeal

Bagel Quiche

Yield: Serves 1

Ingredients:
1 bagel (any flavor that would go well w/ egg)
2 to 3 large eggs
desired fillings (such as cheese and chopped vegetables)

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Spray a piece of foil with nonstick spray.

2. Slice the very bottom of the bagel off nice and evenly. Set aside to eat, turn into breadcrumbs or discard.

3. Carefully hollow out the bread inside of the cut bagel using your fingers to pull the bread away from the crust of the bagel (discard or turn into breadcrumbs). Set the bagel, cut-side-up on the foil.

4. Scramble 2 eggs and pour them into the hollowed out bagel. Place desired filling choices into the egg. If the egg and filling does not fill the bagel completely, you can add another scrambled egg on top.

5. Wrap the bagel up the sides with the foil, but keep the top open to the heat of the oven. Bake 20 to 30 minutes, or until the egg is completely set. Timing will depend on how many eggs used and how large the bagel is. Serve immediately (pick it up and eat it with your hands!)
Source: RecipeGirl.com

Recipe Cinnamon Pull A Parts

1/3 cup of sugar
2 T. yeast
2 cups of warm water
2 tsp. salt
6 eggs
8 cups of flour

2 stick of butter
1-2 cups of cinnamon/sugar mixture ( I used a cup, but if you like a lot of cinnamon/sugaradd more) To make the cinnamon-sugar mixture for each cup of sugar I would add 2 tablespoons of cinnamon.

Heat your oven to 400. Preheat pans in oven while making the dough. Stoneware works great, but cake pans will work too.

In a small bowl or 2 cup measuring device, add sugar and yeast to the warm water. Let set for 5 minutes until frothy.

In a LARGE bowl or large mixer, add your salt, eggs and water/yeast mixture. Mix together. Slowly start adding your 8 cups of flour. The dough should pull away from the side of your bowl and combine all the ingredients together well.

Let the dough raise for 30 minutes. 
Take preheated pans out of the oven and melt 4 T. of butter in each. Sprinkle a 1/2 cup of cinnamon sugar on the bottom of the pan. Start pinching of sections of dough and rolling them into a ball. Place each ball in the pan, close to each other. When the pan is full, take another 1/2 cup of cinnamon sugar and sprinkle on top of your dough. Cut the other 4T. of butter into little sections and sprinkle all over the top of your pull-a-parts.

The heat from the pan will cause the dough to start rising. Place your pan in the oven and bake for 15-20 minutes. The rolls should be golden brown on top.

**NOTE: My dough sections when rolled, where the size of walnuts and this made for a 3.5 inch raised pull-a-part. If you would like them to not be so tall, then make your rolled dough pieces smaller. This may alter the cooking time a bit so keep an eye on them while they cook.

I served the pull-a-parts with a simple cream cheese frosting.

In a small bowl, I mixed equal parts butter and cream cheese, added a touch of vanilla. With the powdered sugar, I continued to add enough until the consistency and flavor was what I wanted. I have a small whip that comes in handy for this task. ENJOY!

The next time I make these I will experiment more with adding cinnamon and sugar with a freer hand. I was a little bit stingy because I did not want to over do it with the sugar. I could have used 3x's as much and had them taste "really, really" cinnamony (is this a word?lol) That is next time though. Yes, we will make these again because my family devoured them in no time. I love surprising my family with these types of Sunday mornings. Cooking is fun because I have a captive audience and they always make me feel like I know what I am doing, even if some of the time I am flying by the seat of my pantslike a monkey.

http://www.simply-gourmet.com/2011/12/91-cinnamon-pull-parts.html
Citrus Berry Smoothie

Protein packed yogurt pairs with vitamin-packed citrus, antioxidant rich berries and a hint of cinnamon to create a delicious on-the-go breakfast.

Ingredients
1 orange  seedless, peeled
1 banana
1 cup mixed berries
1 apple  cored and chopped
½ lemon  seedless, peeled
1 Stonyfield BLENDS yogurt  any flavor (I used blackberry!)
2 cups baby spinach
2 scoops protein powder + ¼ cup water
½ teaspoon cinnamon
handful ice

Instructions

Place all ingredients into blender and puree until smooth.

Notes
If blender is having trouble getting moving, add a few tablespoons of water. No protein powder? Add more yogurt or natural peanut butter for added protein.

Nutrition Information - Serving size: ½ blender - Calories: 302 - Fat: .6 g - Fiber: 10.6 g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2013/01/citrus-berry-smoothie-blendtec-stonyfield-giveaway.html

And something for you toast 

Raspberry Lime Chia Jam

Ingredients:
2 cups (8 ounces) frozen raspberries, divided
1 tablespoon mildly-flavored honey
1 1/2 tablespoons chia seeds
juice of 1 lime

Procedures

In your smallest saucepan, warm 1 cup of raspberries over low heat, covered, just until they appear fully defrosted and have begun to give up their juice.

Remove berries from heat and stir in honey until fully melted and berries have broken up into a uniform texture.

Stir in lime juice and chia seeds. Allow to sit undisturbed until chia seeds have bloomed, about ten minutes.

Gently fold in remaining cup of raspberries. Store in the refrigerator.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/02/raspberry-lime-chia-jam.html?ref=daily-title

Extra Cheesy Mini Egg Bakes
Hungrygirl.com

1/6th of recipe (2 mini egg bakes): 134 calories, 4g fat, 527mg sodium, 5.5g carbs, 1g fiber, 3g sugars, 16.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 3*

These are like li'l omelettes made in a muffin pan! Adorable, convenient, portion controlled, tasty... What's not to love?

Ingredients: 
1 1/2 cups chopped mushrooms 
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper 
1/2 cup chopped red onion 
2 cups chopped spinach leaves 
4 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Cream Swiss cheese 
2 1/2 cups fat-free liquid egg substitute (like Egg Beaters Original) 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper 
3/4 cup shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Generously spray a 12-cup muffin pan with nonstick spray.

Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Add mushrooms, bell pepper, and onion. Cook and stir until softened, about 6 minutes. Add spinach and cook and stir until wilted, 1 - 2 minutes.

Transfer veggies to a large bowl, and blot away excess moisture. Add cheese wedges, and stir until smooth and well mixed. Add egg substitute and spices. Stir well.

Distribute egg mixture among the cups of the muffin pan. Bake for 15 minutes.

Sprinkle with cheddar cheese. Bake until centers are firm and cheddar cheese has melted, about 3 minutes. Enjoy!

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

Veggie Scramble Crescent Puffs 
1/8th of recipe (1 puff): 118 calories, 4.5g fat, 364mg sodium, 14.5g carbs, <0.5g fiber, 3.5g sugars, 6g protein -- PointsPlus® value 3*

Ingredients: 
1/4 cup finely chopped onion 
1/4 cup finely chopped mushrooms 
1 cup chopped spinach leaves 
2 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Cream Swiss cheese 
1 cup fat-free liquid egg substitute (like Egg Beaters Original) 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/8 tsp. salt 
Dash black pepper 
1 package Pillsbury Reduced Fat Crescent roll dough

Directions: 
Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

Bring a medium skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Cook and stir onion and mushrooms until softened and browned, about 4 minutes. Add spinach and cook until wilted, about 1 minute.

Transfer cooked veggies to a medium-large bowl and blot dry. Add cheese wedges, and stir until smooth and well mixed. Add egg substitute and spices. Mix well.

Remove skillet from heat, re-spray, and return to medium heat. Add egg mixture. Scramble until fully cooked, about 4 minutes.

Remove from heat and let slightly cool, 5 - 10 minutes.

Separate the 8 portions of dough, and lay them on a dry surface. Slightly stretch or roll each piece into a larger triangle. Evenly distribute egg scramble among the bases of the triangles. One at a time, beginning at the base, tightly roll up each piece of dough over the egg scramble to form a crescent. (If needed, press to seal.) Transfer crescents to the baking sheet.

Bake until dough is lightly browned, about 12 minutes. Enjoy!

MAKES 8 SERVINGS
Hungrygirl.com

And these could be for breakfast of a midmorning pick me up with a cup of hot tea

Fig and Ginger Scones

Note: Fig and ginger jam or conserve is so delectable on a warm baked bread or scone, so why not bake the fruit and spices right into the dish

Serving - 10

Ingredients:

1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour

2/3 cup whole wheat flour

2 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon baking soda

1 pinch salt

1 teaspoon ground ginger

1 tablespoon finely minced crystallized ginger (optional)

2 tablespoons butter, chilled and finely diced

160 g dried figs, very finely chopped or sliced

4 tablespoons water

2 tablespoons skim milk

Directions:

1 Preheat the oven to 230 Celsius.

2 Sift flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt and ground ginger together and place in a large bowl.

3 Rub in the butter with your fingertips until the mixture resembles fine breadcrumbs. Add the crystallized ginger and figs then add the combined milk and water and mix gently but thoroughly until the dough comes together.

4 Turn out the dough, adding a little flour if the dough is sticky. Knead very briefly until the dough is manageable - do not over mix.

5 Flatten the dough to about 1 inch thickness then use a 2 to 2 1/4 cutter to cut out rounds.

6 Place the cut rounds on a non-stick baking sheet then gather up any remaining scraps and knead briefly. Cut as many more rounds as possible then place these on the sheet.

7 Brush the scones with a little milk then bake for 10-12 minutes until golden.

8 Serve with butter, marmalade or jam.

http://www.food.com/recipe/fig-and-ginger-scones-292598

This would also be a nice midmorning pick me up 

Chocolate Banana Sipper Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 122, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 65mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 23g, Cholesterol: 2mg, Protein: 5g 
Exchanges: Dairy: 0.5, Other Carb: 1 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

2 cup(s) milk, fat-free 
1 medium banana(s), sliced and frozen 
3 tablespoon cocoa powder, unsweetened 
2 tablespoon honey 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preparation

In a blender, combine milk, banana, cocoa powder, honey, and vanilla. Cover and blend until smooth and frothy. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/chocolatebanana-sipper.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_EverydayHealthWomensHealth_20140129

The kind of weather a lot of us have been experiencing I thought some yummy soup recipes might be nice. The first recipe would not copy right but it is readable. Phylllis also makes this quite often  I dont know if this is her recipe or not but I do know I really like it.

Crockpot White Bean Chicken Chili

Ingredients
1.25 lbs	Boneless/skinless chicken 
breast, cut into cubes
2 cups	Chicken broth 
1	(11 oz) Can white corn, 
drained 1
2	(15 oz) Cans Great Northern 
Beans, drained 2
1	Small white onion, chopped
1	(4 oz) Can green chiles, 
chopped
1	(14 oz) Can diced tomatoes.
drained
1/2 tsp	Garlic powder
1 pkt	White Bean Chili Seasoning 
Mix 1 (or 1-2 tbs chili seasoning)

Optional Garnishes: 1/2 bunch cilantro
leaves, chopped, pinch of sugar substitute 
1 
I like to puree one can of beans in my blender for a thicker chili! 
2 I used the white bean chili season packet by McCormick

Katie's Tip!
If you don't have a crockpot, you can make this chili on the stovetop in a large pot over medium heat. Cook for about 1 hour, stirring occasionally.

Method Place all of the ingredients in Crock Pot, and cook over low heat for 8 hours. (Note: There is no need to cook chicken before adding to the crockpot!)

After Cooking Stir In:	1/2 cup Fat free sour cream (or plain lowfat Greek yogurt)

Optional Garnishes: 1/2 bunch cilantro leaves, chopped, pinch of sugar substitute (I like the subtle sweet flavor it adds!)

Nutrition Breakdown
8	1 Cup Servings - 
165 Calories per Cup
1.5 g	Fat
22 g	Carbohydrate
4 g	Fiber
4 g	Sugar
20 g	Protein
4	WWP+*
http://dashingdish.com/recipe/crockpot-white-bean-chicken-chili/

Vegan Sweet Potato and Two Bean Chili With Hominy

Note: Masa harina is a dried corn flour used to make tortillas and other corn-based Mexican dishes. It can be found under the brand name Maseca.

Makes 3 quarts  6-8 servings

Ingredients
	3 whole sweet dried chilies like Costeño, New Mexico, or Choricero, stems and seeds removed
	2 small hot dried chilies like Arbol or Cascabel, stems and seeds removed (optional)
	3 whole rich fruity dried chilies like Ancho, Mulatto, *****, or Pasilla, stems and seeds removed
	1 quart water or hearty vegan stock
	1/4 cup raisins
	1 cup orange juice (or 2 tablespoons orange juice concentrate)
	2 whole chipotle chilies in adobo sauce with 2 tablespoons sauce from can
	2 tablespoons vegetable oil
	1 large onion, chopped (about 1 1/2 cups)
	1 poblano pepper, chopped (about 1 cup)
	3 medium cloves garlic, minced (about 1 tablespoon)
	1 1/2 tablespoons ground cumin
	2 teaspoons dried oregano
	1 tablespoon soy sauce
	1 teaspoon marmite or vegemite (optional)
	1 (28 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, crushed by hand
	2 (15 ounce) cans kidney beans, drained and rinsed
	1 (15 ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
	1 (15 ounce) can hominy, drained and rinsed
	1 1/2 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch cubes
	Kosher salt
	2 tablespoons vodka or bourbon
	2 tablespoons corn masa harina (see note above)

Procedures

Place dried chilies in a large saucepan over medium heat. Toast, stirring and flipping the chilies occasionally, until pliable, lightly puffed, and fragrant, about 4 minutes. Add stock, raisins, and orange juice, and simmer, stirring occasionally, until chilies are fully hydrated and tender, about 15 minutes. Drain chilies and raisins, reserving water separately. Transfer chilies to a blender or hand blender cup. Add chipotles and their sauce. Blend until completely smooth.

Heat oil in a large saucepan or Dutch oven over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add onions and poblanos and cook, stirring frequently, until softened but not browned, about 4 minutes. Add garlic, cumin, and dried oregano and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add puréed chilies, soy sauce, and marmite, and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add reserved chili soaking liquid, tomatoes, kidney beans, black beans, hominy, and sweet potatoes. Stir to combine and season with salt to taste.

Bring to a boil over high heat, reduce to lowest heat, cover, and cook, stirring occasionally, until sweet potatoes are fully tender and flavor has developed, 1 to 1 1/2 hours, adding more liquid as necessary if chili threatens to scorch.

When cooked, add vodka or bourbon and stir to combine. Season to taste with salt and whisk in masa in a slow steady stream until desired thickness is reached. For best results, allow chili to cool and refrigerate for at least one night and up to a week. Reheat to serve.

Serve, garnished with cilantro, chopped onions, scallions, avocado, lime wedges, and warm tortillas as desired.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/02/vegan-sweet-potato-two-bean-chili-with-hominy-recipe.html?ref=daily-title

Lasagna Soup (gluten free)

Serves: 6

Ingredients 
10 GF lasagna noodles, cooked 
1 Tbsp olive oil 
½ onion, finely chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
3 GF Italian sausages, casings removed 
1 tsp dried oregano 
2 Tbsp GF tomato paste 
4 cups GF chicken broth 
1 15oz can crushed tomatoes 
½ fresh basil, chopped 
⅓ cup Parmesan cheese, grated 
¼ cup cream 
⅓ cup GF ricotta cheese

Instructions

Toss cooked noodles with a bit of oil, cut into bit sized pieces and set aside.

In large pot, heat oil and sauté onions until soft. Add garlic and sausages, breaking up sausages until crumbled. Cook until sausages are no longer pink then mix in the oregano and tomato paste, cooking for another minute.

Add broth and tomatoes and simmer uncovered for 15 minutes. Add basil, Parmesan, cream and noodles and simmer for another 5 minutes.

To serve, ladle into bowls and top each with a tablespoon of ricotta.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/lasagna-soup/?inf_contact_key=0601184c6c43c348367aff364a2973921373736365be6e39a061b6bc6c062994

Cauliflower Watercress Soup

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 4  Size: 1 3/4 cup  Old Points: 1  Weight Watcher Points+: 2 pt 
Calories: 93  Fat: 3 g  Carb: 12 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 6 g  Sugar: 1 g
Sodium: 623 mg  Cholest: 8 mg

Ingredients:
1 tbsp butter 
1/2 cup chopped onions 
1 tbsp unbleached flour (all purpose is fine too) 
4 cups reduced sodium chicken broth (vegetarians can use vegetable broth) 
1 medium head cauliflower, chopped (about 1 1/2 lbs florets) 
4 cups watercress (3 oz) 
kosher salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

In a medium nonstick saucepan, melt the butter over low heat. Add the onions and saute until soft, about 3 minutes. Add the flour and stir about 1 to 2 minutes.

Add the chicken broth and cauliflower and increase heat to medium-high. Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer over medium-low until vegetables are tender (about 20 minutes.)

Add the watercress until wilted, about 1 minute and puree with an immersion blender until smooth. Season with salt and pepper to taste. ---- Makes 7 cups

Since valentines day is not too far away  actually it is next Friday I thought I would give you a few desert possibilities.

Blitz Torte

SERVES 8 TO 10

We developed this recipe using light-colored cake pans, which we prefer for baking cakes. If your pans are dark, reduce the baking time in step 6 to 30 to 35 minutes. In step 1, be sure to whip the heavy creamgelatin mixture to firm, stiff peaks, and let the filling set up in the refrigerator for at least 1½ hours before assembling the cake.

INGREDIENTS
FILLING 
1 teaspoon unflavored gelatin 
2 tablespoons water 
1 cup heavy cream, chilled 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup lemon curd 
10 ounces (2 cups) raspberries 
2 tablespoons orange liqueur 
1 tablespoon sugar

CAKE 
1/2 cup whole milk 
4 large egg yolks 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1 1/4 cups (5 ounces) cake flour 
1 cup (7 ounces) sugar 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
12 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into 12 pieces and softened

MERINGUE 
4 large egg whites 
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar 
3/4 cup (5 1/4 ounces) sugar 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup sliced almonds

INSTRUCTIONS

FOR THE FILLING: Sprinkle gelatin over water in small bowl and let sit until gelatin softens, about 5 minutes. Microwave until mixture is bubbling around edges and gelatin dissolves, 15 to 30 seconds. Using stand mixer fitted with whisk, whip cream and vanilla on medium-low speed until foamy, about 1 minute. Increase speed to medium-high and whip until soft peaks form, about 2 minutes. Add gelatin mixture and whip until stiff peaks form, about 1 minute.

Whisk lemon curd in large metal bowl to loosen. Gently fold whipped cream mixture into lemon curd. Refrigerate whipped cream filling for at least 1½ hours or up to 3 hours. (Filling may look slightly curdled before assembling cake.)

FOR THE CAKE: Meanwhile, adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 325 degrees. Grease 2 light-colored 9-inch round cake pans, line with parchment paper, grease parchment, and flour pans.

Beat milk, yolks, and vanilla together with fork in 2-cup liquid measuring cup. Using stand mixer fitted with paddle, mix flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt on low speed until combined, about 5 seconds. Add butter, 1 piece at a time, and mix until only pea-size pieces remain, about 1 minute. Add half of milk mixture, increase speed to medium-high, and beat until light and fluffy, about 1 minute. Reduce speed to medium-low, add remaining milk mixture, and beat until incorporated, about 30 seconds (mixture may look curdled). Give batter final stir by hand. Divide batter evenly between prepared pans and spread into even layer using small offset spatula.

FOR THE MERINGUE: Using clean, dry mixer bowl and whisk, whip egg whites and cream of tartar on medium-low speed until foamy, about 1 minute. Increase speed to medium-high and whip whites to soft, billowy mounds, 1 to 3 minutes. Gradually add sugar and whip until glossy, stiff peaks form, 3 to 5 minutes. Add vanilla and whip until incorporated.

Divide meringue evenly between cake pans and spread evenly over cake batter to edges of pan. Use back of spoon to create peaks in meringue. Sprinkle meringue with almonds. Bake cakes until meringue is golden and has pulled away from sides of pan, 50 to 55 minutes, switching and rotating pans halfway through baking. Let cakes cool completely in pans on wire rack. (Cakes can be baked up to 24 hours in advance and stored, uncovered, in pans at room temperature.)

To finish filling, 10 minutes before assembling cake, combine raspberries, liqueur, and sugar in bowl and let sit, stirring occasionally.

Gently remove cakes from pans, discarding parchment. Place 1 cake layer on platter, meringue side up. Spread half of whipped cream filling evenly over top of meringue. Using slotted spoon, spoon raspberries evenly over filling, leaving juice in bowl. Gently spread remaining whipped cream filling over raspberries, covering raspberries completely. Top with second cake layer, meringue side up. Serve cake within 2 hours of assembly.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/7623-blitz-torte?extcode=LN14B1KAA

Tunnel of Fudge Cake

Yield: Serves 12-14

Ingredients:

For the Pan
1 Tbsp Dutch-processed cocoa powder
1 Tbsp unsalted butter, melted

For the Cake
1/2 cup boiling water
2 oz bittersweet chocolate, chopped
2 cups flour
3/4 cup Dutch-processed cocoa powder
2 cups powdered sugar
1 tsp salt
5 eggs, at room temperature
1 Tbsp vanilla
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
20 Tbsp unsalted butter, at room temperature

For the Glaze
3/4 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup light corn syrup
8 oz bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
1/2 tsp vanilla

Directions:

For the Pan
Preheat the oven to 350 degF. In a small bowl, whisk together the cocoa powder and melted butter. Use a pastry brush to evenly coat the inside of a 12-cup bundt pan.

For the Cake
In a medium bowl, pour the boiling water over the chopped chocolate. Let stand for a minute, then whisk until smooth. In a medium bowl, combine the flour, cocoa powder, powdered sugar, and salt. Combine the eggs and vanilla in a liquid measuring cup and beat lightly.

In the bowl of an electric mixer, combine the granulated sugar, brown sugar, and butter. Beat on medium-high speed until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes. With the mixer on low speed, add in the egg mixture just until combined. Add the chocolate mixture and mix until incorporated. Blend in the dry ingredients until just combined.

Spread the batter into the prepared pan. Bake for about 45 minutes or until the edges of the cake begin to pull away from the pan.

Allow the cake to cool on a wire rack for 2 hours before inverting onto a cake platter. Allow to cool completely, about 2 more hours.

For the Glaze

Combine the cream, corn syrup, and chocolate in a small saucepan. Heat over medium heat, stirring frequently, until smooth. Blend in the vanilla. Set aside for about 30 minutes, until slightly thickened. Drizzle the glaze over the cake and let set for at least 10 minutes before slicing.

Paint the inside of the bundt pan with a melted butter and cocoa mixture. It yields a cake that comes out of its pan with no issues

Tunnel of Fudge cake was made famous by the Pillsbury Bake-Off. This version from America's Test Kitchen is chocolatey and indulgent, as the name would suggest.

Recipe from Cook's Illustrated Entertaining, Holiday 2010 --- http://www.beantownbaker.com/2014/02/tunnel-of-fudge-cake.html

Pink Velvet Poke Cake {Valentine Themed} 
{mommyskitchen.net}

1 - (18 oz) Duncan Hines Signature Pink Velvet Cake Mix + 
ingredients required to make the cake (eggs, butter & water) 
2 - (3.4 oz) box instant cheesecake pudding, prepared 
4 - cups milk (low fat or whole milk) 
1/2 - cup sweetened condensed milk 
1 - 8 oz container cool whip whipped topping 
valentine sprinkles, candies or red velvet M&M's

Preheat oven to 350°F for metal or glass pans, 325°F for dark or coated pans. Grease sides and bottom of each a 13 x 9 inch pan with shortening. Flour lightly.

Blend dry mix, water, softened butter and eggs in large bowl at low speed until moistened (about 30 seconds).

Beat at medium speed for 2 minutes. Grease and flour a 13x9 inch baking pan. Pour batter into baking pan and bake for 27 - 30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted comes out clean and cake springs back.

Cool in pan on wire rack for 10 minutes. After the cake cools a bit poke holes all over the top of the cake using the handle of a wooden spoon (making sure to go all the way to the bottom). You want the holes to be pretty big so the pudding goes down into the holes.

While cake cools prepare pudding. In large bowl add the dry pudding mix and add the 4 cups milk. Using a whisk mix until the pudding is slightly thickened, but pourable (about 2-3 minutes) add the 1/2 cup sweetened condensed milk and mix again.

Pour the pudding mixture over the cake making sure the pudding goes into the holes. Spread the remaining pudding all over the top of the cake using a off set spatula.

Put the cake in the refrigerator until the cake is completely cooled. Once cooled spread the whipped topping all over the top of the cake. Add holiday themed sprinkles or candy and refrigerate until serving. Refrigerate any leftover.

Servings: 12 - 16 depending on the size of the cake pieces

Cook's Note: I found the Duncan Hines Signature Pink Velvet Cake Mix on Walmarts Holiday Baking Display just in front of the baking isle. If you add the Red Velvet M&M's they're located in the Holiday Candy isle

Lemon Verbena Cheesecake Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 188, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 226mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 6g, Carbs: 27g, Cholesterol: 51mg, Protein: 7g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

20 piece(s) cookies, vanilla wafers 
1 tablespoon canola oil 
16 ounce(s) cottage cheese, 1% fat, (2 cups) 
8 ounce(s) cream cheese, reduced-fat, Neufchatel, cut into pieces 
1 cup(s) sugar 
2 tablespoon cornstarch 
2 teaspoon lemon juice, or fresh 
1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 pinch salt 
3 large egg(s), lightly beaten 
2 tablespoon lemon, verbena or balm, finely chopped 
2 quart(s) strawberries 
2 tablespoon sugar 
1 sprig(s) lemon, verbena or balm, for garnish

Preparation

Preheat oven to 325°F. Coat a 9-inch springform pan with cooking spray. Wrap the outside of the pan with a double thickness of foil. Put a kettle of water on to boil for the water bath.

To prepare crust:
Pulse vanilla wafers in a food processor into fine crumbs. Add oil and pulse to blend. Press the crumb mixture evenly into the bottom of the prepared pan. (Rinse and dry the workbowl.)

To prepare filling: 
Process cottage cheese in the food processor until very smooth and silky, stopping to scrape down the sides once or twice. Add cream cheese and process until smooth. Add sugar, cornstarch, lemon juice, vanilla and salt; process until well blended. Add eggs and pulse several times just until mixed in. Sprinkle in lemon verbena (or lemon balm); mix with a rubber spatula. (Do not process.) Scrape the filling into the crust.

Place the cheesecake in a shallow roasting pan and pour in enough boiling water to come 1 inch up the outside of the springform pan. Bake until the edges are set but the center quivers slightly, 50 to 55 minutes. Turn off the oven. Let the cheesecake cool in the oven, with the door ajar, for 1 hour.

Remove foil from pan. Cover cheesecake with plastic wrap and refrigerate until chilled, at least 2 hours.

To prepare topping: 
About 1/2 hour before serving, rinse strawberries. Set aside 3 whole berries for garnish; hull remaining berries and slice into a bowl. Sprinkle with 2 tablespoons sugar and toss to coat. Let stand until strawberries are juicy, 20 to 30 minutes.

To serve, place cheesecake on a platter and run a knife around the inside of the pan; remove pan sides. Make 3 lengthwise cuts in each whole berry; press lightly and arrange fanned berries in the center of the cheesecake. Garnish with a sprig of lemon verbena (or lemon balm). Top each serving with strawberries and juice and garnish with another sprig of verbena (or lemon balm).

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/lemon-verbena-cheesecake.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthdietandnutrition_20140206

CHOCOLATE CAKE (non-dairy)

Servings  8

Ingredients 
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar 
2/3 cups canola oil 
2 eggs 
2 tsp vanilla 
2 2/3 cups all purpose flour 
2/3 cups cocoa 
2 tsp baking powder 
2 tsp baking soda 
1 tsp salt 
2 cups boiling water

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°.

In a large bowl, beat sugar, canola oil, eggs and vanilla for 4 minutes. Sift together flour, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

Add flour mixture alternately with boiling water to the sugar mixture. Beat well after each addition.

Pour into an oiled and floured 9 x 13 inch (22 x 34 cm) cake pan. Bake 40 minutes, or until cake springs back to the touch.

Source: canolainfo.org --- http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/chocolate-cake/

I need to stop  I am not sure this will fit on one page. I apologize. However  you wont believe how many recipes I have left that I wanted to past yet today  think I will post them every so often during the week. But I am going to post one more  wish I could remember the word  was it pisatarian (?) for fish eating vegetarians. Help me myfanwy.

Pecan Crusted Fish With Peppers and Squash Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 358, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 481mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 18g, Carbs: 26g, Cholesterol: 53mg, Protein: 24g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1.5, Starch: 1, Lean Meat: 2.5, Fat: 3 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1 pounds fish, catfish fillets, 1/2 inch thick 
1/2 cup(s) cornmeal 
1/3 cup(s) nuts, roasted pecan halves, finely chopped 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, cayenne 
1/4 cup(s) refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed, or 1 egg, beaten 
1 tablespoon water 
2 small pepper(s), red, bell, seeded and cut into 1-inch-wide strips 
1 medium zucchini, halved lengthwise and cut into 1/2-inch-thick diagonal slices 
1 medium squash, summer (yellow), halved lengthwise and cut into 1/2-inch-thick diagonal slices 
2 teaspoon oil, cooking 
1/4 teaspoon salt, seasoned 
lemon, wedges (optional)

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425°F. Thaw fish, if frozen. Rinse fish; pat dry with paper towels. Cut fish into 3- to 4-inch pieces; set aside. Line a 15x10x1-inch baking pan with foil. Lightly grease the foil; set aside.

In a shallow dish, stir together cornmeal, pecans, and salt. In another shallow dish, stir together flour and cayenne pepper. In a small bowl, stir together egg product and the water. Dip one piece of the fish in flour mixture to coat lightly, shaking off any excess. Dip fish in egg mixture, then in cornmeal mixture to coat. Place the coated fish in the prepared pan. Repeat with the remaining fish pieces.

In a large bowl, combine sweet peppers, zucchini, and yellow summer squash. Add cooking oil and seasoned salt; toss to coat. Arrange peppers and squash next to fish, overlapping vegetables as needed to fit in pan. Bake, uncovered, for 20 to 25 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork and vegetables are crisp-tender. If desired, serve with lemon wedges.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/pecancrusted-fish-with-peppers-and-squash.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthwomenshealth_20140203
I need to get in the shower  see you at 5:00pmest

Oh dear  I need a salad  just one more I promise

Butternut Squash and Spelt Salad with Goat Cheese and Toasted Almonds

Roasted butternut squash is tossed with chewy spelt, creamy goat cheese and toasted almonds to create this healthy and satisfying salad.

Ingredients
4 cups butternut squash  peeled and cubed
¼ cup olive oil  divided
1 teaspoon salt  divided
½ teaspoon pepper  divided
1 cup uncooked spelt - prepared according to package instructions (or quinoa, farro, barley, etc.)
juice and zest of one lemon
1 cup scallions  thinly sliced
½ cup parsley  roughly chopped
¼ cup sliced almonds  toasted
4 ounces goat cheese  crumbled

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees and line a baking sheet with foil.

Spread almond slices on baking sheet and toast in oven for 6-7 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove from oven and set aside.

While almonds are toasting, toss butternut squash cubes to coat with half of the olive oil (2 tablespoons), half of the salt (1/2 teaspoon) and half of the pepper (1/4 teaspoon). Spread out on the same foil-lined baking sheet you used to toast the almonds and roast for 20-25 minutes or until fork tender.

In a large bowl, toss cooked spelt with roasted butternut squash, scallions, parsley, toasted almonds and goat cheese.

Toss with lemon juice and zest plus the remaining olive oil (2 tablespoons), salt (1/2 teaspoon) and pepper (1/4 teaspoon).

Check for seasoning and adjust accordingly. Serve warm, room temperature or cold.

Notes

Salad can be stored in an air-tight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days

Nutrition Information - Serves: 6 - Serving size: 1¼ cups - Calories: 294 - Fat: 16.5 g - Fiber: 4.7 g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/02/butternut-squash-and-spelt-salad-with-goat-cheese-and-toasted-almonds.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

They all sound very tasty Sam! Very busy here. Cold. Lots of snow. Keep warm everyone! Hug a wookie today -- just because they need hugging! (laugh and love life!) Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Whoa Sam, those are a lot of recipes! Great, thanks

I've been watching the Olympic Ceremoney and working on my aran jacket that I started back in the Dark Ages.

We've had a reasonable day today and no rain, but are bracing ourselves for more storms over the week end. Guess I will stay home and knit.

Wishing everyone a lovely week end. :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4

Phew - an entire recipe book!  

The idea of Lasagne soup intrigues me.


----------



## martina

Wow! that all sounds delicious. Thanks, Sam. 
The storm is here, very windy and wet. This is evidently to be followed by heavy showers and strong winds! 
Free to good bad or indifferent home-this weather. Any takers??


----------



## sassafras123

OMG, where to start? All the recipes sound yummy. Guess I"ll start with coconut oatmeal since I have ingredients. Thank you Sam.
Windy, windy. Jogged north and east for 20 min. As that way had wind at my back. Then walked 20 min. Back to car. Also did 30 min. Of Zumba. Now have echocardiogram for annual physical. Then jammies and a good book!gwennie, just love you and happy to share your well earned excitement.
KateB, the dress and shoes are exquisite.
Pacer, family in my prayers. You are such an angel for them.
Rookie, minion hat and mitts are great. Hope DGS over bug.
Gottastch, glad you are feeling better.
TNS, holy cow! That is one gigantic wave. Does that happen often?


----------



## Sorlenna

Just dropping in quickly to get notifications! Totally forgot it was Friday and time for the new one! I'll be back later!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam you have out done yourself for sure. YUM on the steak receipts mmmmmmm will be making them for very sure. Of course the rest of the receipts sound just as yummy the coconut oatmeal is going to be make in the next day or two.


----------



## PurpleFi

Time for me to go to bed, night night and stay safe everyone xx


----------



## iamsam

I do not like the way my opening reads or looks - I will not be doing it this way again. it just isn't my style. sorry ---- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Whoa Sam, those are a lot of recipes! Great, thanks
> 
> I've been watching the Olympic Ceremoney and working on my aran jacket that I started back in the Dark Ages.
> 
> We've had a reasonable day today and no rain, but are bracing ourselves for more storms over the week end. Guess I will stay home and knit.
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely week end. :thumbup:


Thank you for reminding me I will have to make sure it is set up to record. Oh I have a cardigan that I started beck then as well. 
Glad you had a day of no rain, a short reprieve before the next round hits. Yes please do stay home out of the rain.

Have a lovely week end too.


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for reminding me I will have to make sure it is set up to record. Oh I have a cardigan that I started beck then as well.
> Glad you had a day of no rain, a short reprieve before the next round hits. Yes please do stay home out of the rain.
> 
> Have a lovely week end too.


Hi Caren, catch you tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


That is brilliant, well done. x


----------



## Kathleendoris

Good night, all. I will catch up with you over the weekend.


----------



## KateB

Plenty recipes to choose from this week Sam! They all look good and I'm intrigued by the lasagne soup. Heading for bed now, speak to you all in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Wow! that all sounds delicious. Thanks, Sam.
> The storm is here, very windy and wet. This is evidently to be followed by heavy showers and strong winds!
> Free to good bad or indifferent home-this weather. Any takers??


Please stay in and safe in the weather.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Time for me to go to bed, night night and stay safe everyone xx


Night night sleep tight, hugs. 
Stay safe and warm yourself.


----------



## angelam

Just caught up in time for bed. Wonderful choice of recipes there Sam. Might have to try the bagel and egg first. Sounds so easy but I would never have thought of that myself. Love and hugs to all - will catch up again tomorrow. Not planning on doing much over the weekend - just staying out of the rain. Night night xx


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, between the time you spend searching for new recipes and then typing them, it is no wonder you almost forgot the Tea Party. You don't have any time left to put the tea into the pot anymore. Between posting all the recipes and doing crossword puzzles, your brain must be in "overdrive" for hours. Thank you for taking such good care of us.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 7 February 14
> 
> Holy moses  Ive been sitting over at heidis drinking coffee and working the newspaper crosswords for the last four days. Heidi is gone  the house was empty  however  it suddenly dawned on me that today was Friday and in a little over three hours I was expected to open a new knitting tea party. As an aside  I did get all four crosswords done. Brought coffee home with me and will now get busy. I will have a bit of catching up to do.
> 
> As always, Sam, you've outdone yourself with the fantastic recipes. Makes me wish I were still able to stand up and cook. But NO, much rather have my daughter do it!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Wow! that all sounds delicious. Thanks, Sam.
> The storm is here, very windy and wet. This is evidently to be followed by heavy showers and strong winds!
> Free to good bad or indifferent home-this weather. Any takers??


Perhaps you'd like our sleet and rain mixture predicted tomorrow and the snow rain mix predicted for 3 days next week. Guess we'll have to take what Mother Nature hands us. 
please stay safe.
Junek


----------



## Spider

Great recipes Sam!! You have been busy finding them all.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I do not like the way my opening reads or looks - I will not be doing it this way again. it just isn't my style. sorry ---- sam


I didn't see a thing wrong with your opening, Sam. But do what makes you happy.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


That's fantastic, Joy, I never would have known you were a beginning painter after seeing this!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I do not like the way my opening reads or looks - I will not be doing it this way again. it just isn't my style. sorry ---- sam


Dinna fash y'sell Sam! you have come up with an opening that we will be referring back and back to- if only to check what we missed in the first reading! How come you are 'home alone'?


----------



## sassafras123

June, bless you. Think I've overworked it a tad. I don't have a ca't so took pic from Secrets of Watercolor by Joe Garcia.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> June, bless you. Think I've overworked it a tad. I don't have a ca't so took pic from Secrets of Watercolor by Joe Garcia.


I still think it looks a very 'solid' cat- one can almost feel it's weight to pick it up!


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW good to see Zoe post, even though she really does not tell us other than that she is following, and that it is cold- but we knew that even though we are not!


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Friday Sam and all, except those who are into Saturday already like Julie, and all our Aussies. 
Wow, that is a bunch of good food Sam, will have to print them all out and try most of them. I'm awful at crosswords, word searches are great, cross words not so much. lol
Got the shopping all done other than the meat, so that is a major plus. 
Have the opening ceremonies set to come on automatically, going to watch and knit. 
Have a great evening.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> They all sound very tasty Sam! Very busy here. Cold. Lots of snow. Keep warm everyone! Hug a wookie today -- just because they need hugging! (laugh and love life!) Zoe


Zoe!!!!! Miss you!!! Good to see you, well, your post anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday Sam and all, except those who are into Saturday already like Julie, and all our Aussies.
> Wow, that is a bunch of good food Sam, will have to print them all out and try most of them. I'm awful at crosswords, word searches are great, cross words not so much. lol
> Got the shopping all done other than the meat, so that is a major plus.
> Have the opening ceremonies set to come on automatically, going to watch and knit.
> Have a great evening.


 :thumbup: Time for lunch, as I have been saying! Have an enjoyable evenings knitting, Kaye!


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you, how's the tummy? I sure hope you aren't picking up a bug. 
Hgus oops, hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, catch you tomorrow. xx


sorry about, got side tracked by a race.   Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, I'd love one of the witchy looking brooms, I would think they would work much better for most things than the things they call brooms these days.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> sorry about, got side tracked by a race.   Hugs


:shock: You, side tracked by a race? Don't say it's so. LOLOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


Ooh, that out to do the job! It's gorgeous! Not so sure it would fly straight though, a few loop-de-doos with the spiral handle, but it would be fun. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

A big thank you for making me feel okay about sharing my good fortune. I am so blessed to have friends like you folks.

KateB the dress and booties are beautiful. What a lucky little girl.

KathleenDoris your feast for 17 sounds wonderful. And the blue jumpers for the boys are absolutely stunning. By the way, what are pomme dauphnoise ? (sp?)

TNS I loved the pictures of the airport. My DB flies and he would love that little airport. The waves are incredible. I imagine they are quite dangerous too.

Julie the guernsey is incredible. How dare you ever put your knitting skills down again. You are truly a master knitter when it comes to the items you are most comfortable with. That is way beyond my abilities. I guess we each have our own comfort zone.

Sassafrass the cat picture is great. No one would believe you are a beginner. I really need to set up a schedule for myself so I can get started. Perhaps I'll work on doing that this weekend. Set aside days to knit and days to paint. Of course I know I really should also set aside days to clean but that's no fun...LOL!

We've had a houseguest all week. He is DH's long time buddy and he is working with DH on a job. It has been so good seeing Brantley enjoying his work this week now that he is no longer with that company. He also said the cortisone shot has helped a 
bit too but of course the other shoulder is still very painful. Just shows that working with friends who respect each other and are themselves master carpenters goes a long way in making someone feel good. 

Sam your recipes were like a book this week. Lots of variety too.
Thank you for sharing them. I've never cooked a steak in a skillet; always broiled in oven or on grill. I'll have to give them a try...maybe even tomorrow. 

I going to sit and knit awhile. Take care all....have prayers going up for all.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


You have done a fantastic job, love it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Good night, all. I will catch up with you over the weekend.


Good night sleep well, see you later.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Whew, what a lot of recipes. I actually began to think that Sam had taken up the whole first page. I saw a couple that I won't be able to do, one because of allergies, other for lack of ingredients - bagels are a little hard to get in Brisbane. Will be going back to make a note of steak sauce recipe.

Happy birthday to any who have had one recently. DM's is tomorrow and I still have to sneak out to get present (owl pendant and chain). Happy anniversary for anyone who has recently had one or has one coming up. Support and hugs to anyone who has memorial anniversary coming up.
Well done to people who have been searching for work and found it.

Waves of healing energy to those recovering from illness and injury, it has been great to hear of the success of some of the more difficult recoveries. Waves of energy and support to those who are alone, whether through choice or situation.

I am currently working on a few WIPs at the moment, a very soft cowl, an entralac cowl, 2 different blankets (both for K4BN, 1 is mitred squares with no sowing, the other is smaller - infant or lap - made up of squares I am crocheting together that I picked up at an op shop)

Planning a chicken and pasta dinner, diced golden chicken breast on a bed with a yummy sauce.


----------



## Pup lover

For those that have done Pacers mitten pattern, when it says for the thumb to "draw sts tog and fasten off" what exactly does that mean?


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Plenty recipes to choose from this week Sam! They all look good and I'm intrigued by the lasagne soup. Heading for bed now, speak to you all in the morning.


Night night Kate. pleasant dreams. Going to try the lasagna soup sounds good I think.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Just caught up in time for bed. Wonderful choice of recipes there Sam. Might have to try the bagel and egg first. Sounds so easy but I would never have thought of that myself. Love and hugs to all - will catch up again tomorrow. Not planning on doing much over the weekend - just staying out of the rain. Night night xx


I bought bagels today, mini ones but will have to give it a try. 
Love and hugs back to you. yes please stay out of the wind and rain. night night sleep well.


----------



## pammie1234

I hope everyone is having a great day. I have to admit that I have been lazy today. I think I am going to get caught up on last weeks and then start here. I hope I don't get too far behind.


----------



## busyworkerbee

I have been following the comments about the squares with interest. I have noted that those who have done plain squares are most unhappy with their results while those who have done pattern or picture are happy. I am never happy with my plain squares but have noticed when sewn into blanket, they come good and look lovely. I would think as long as there are no unintentionally dropped stitches, them Joy will find an excellent spot in the blanket(s) for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: You, side tracked by a race? Don't say it's so. LOLOL


checking in during the adverts   will be headed to bed soon. Been a long day for me and longer tomorrow.I will be up early to finish watching the race. Just can't help myself love that sound. What can I say? :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'll see you all tomorrow, I'm going to curl up to watch the opening ceremonies and knit. Have a great evening. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> checking in during the adverts   will be headed to bed soon. Been a long day for me and longer tomorrow.I will be up early to finish watching the race. Just can't help myself love that sound. What can I say? :-D


LOL!!! If it makes you happy!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


Love the broom :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! If it makes you happy!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


The company isn't too shabby either :wink: :wink: I do think I have already lost my race partner to sleep. :shock:


----------



## siouxann

Joy, beautiful painting!


----------



## siouxann

Gwen, I LOVE your broom! One for the chic witches to use.


----------



## siouxann

Sam, you have enough recipes here to make a cook book! And something for any meal you want, too. Thanks for taking the time to type all of them for us. Good job! And, what makes you think that your opening is not right? However, do whatever keeps you happy - we all appreciate your efforts!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Just got back and already four pages! So reading I will go. We had company (one of the sons) for a bit and then we took him home and got back here and had to get supper. Now I'm hoping to sit & knit a bit after catching up.

Sam, I LOVE Bob Evans restaurants--it's a must stop for breakfast on a road trip.

Good to see you, Zoe. Don't be a stranger!



sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


Oh, I really like that one! It's coming along well.

Julie, hope your tummy's settled now. Maybe eating something helped?

Gwen, that is a fantastic broom.

Tomorrow we will go to the Mongolian grill for DD's birthday dinner--we'll go out for the cake tomorrow morning and see what we can find at the world market (the local one, not the chain). It should be a nice girl's trip out. 

Hope all are well (or on their way) and safe in this crazy weather.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I do not like the way my opening reads or looks - I will not be doing it this way again. it just isn't my style. sorry ---- sam


You are The Man, Sam. That's why they pay you the big bucks, of course! lolol

Do it any way that makes you happy. We're just so glad to see you satisfied with your postings.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Glennys 2

Just joining in so that I can get in the que. Will get back to finish last weeks party.


----------



## pacer

Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week. Glad you had some quiet time today to do your puzzles.

Gwen...That broom is awesome. How fast does it fly? So happy to hear that Brantley is having a good week.

Zoe...so good to see you here with us. We think of you often and hope all is well with you. Today was knitting day with 3 young girls which is a real joy for me. My first student finished her dishcloth and gave it to her grandma who wants to frame it. It is a very interesting looking dishcloth, but a wonderful learning experience. Now we are working on a heart which involves new skills of increases, decreases and purling. We sit side by side so I can observe the skills being learned. She is so excited. The other two students are doing well, although are not very confident yet. It will come if they stick with it.

Caren...I thought we had a lot of snow until I saw your pictures. It will be fun to see Seth and DJ standing next to some of that snow.

Gwen...enjoy the feeling of not having to come up with all the money monthly to pay on the medical bills. Will your stash increase?

Jeanette...Minions are adorable. I hope your GS feels better soon.

Purple...That sweater would get done faster if it was purple.

Julie...Your sweater is beautiful. I can't wait to hear how you incorporate name into such a beautiful design. 

I am enjoying the beginning of the Olympics. It is unfortunate that I will have to miss quite a bit as I sense that I will be working a lot of hours the rest of this month. I will squeeze in some viewings of the Olympics each day. It will be neat to see how other countries will do since I have friends in so many countries now. 

Just a quick update. I heard that Faith ate a piece of toast today and some yogurt. That is more food than she has eaten in almost 2 weeks. Now to see what her body does with that food. I was told today that she might come home on the feeding tube but not until she can eat 25-30 % of nutritional needs and g tube the rest of it. Still needs to gain some strength and energy as she has lost more than 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. Keep the prayers coming for this sweet little girl.


----------



## jheiens

busyworkerbee said:


> I have been following the comments about the squares with interest. I have noted that those who have done plain squares are most unhappy with their results while those who have done pattern or picture are happy. I am never happy with my plain squares but have noticed when sewn into blanket, they come good and look lovely. I would think as long as there are no unintentionally dropped stitches, them Joy will find an excellent spot in the blanket(s) for them.


You are ABSOLUTELY right. Thank you for reminding those who are troubled by the ''quality'' of their efforts. I'm not in the least bit troubled or worried about any of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


Wow! look at his eyes! that is the first thing you have to master when you are painting . If the eyes are real the whole cat is excellent because by looking at is face you know it is a cat. Really really really good job Joy!! I am amazed at how well you are doing. I can't get past the face -- will look at the other parts of the cat but you won't get any negative or improvement ideas from me. You caught the hardest part of the picture spot on!! I feel so joyful for you. What do you all think girls? and Sam - do you see what I am saying ??


----------



## iamsam

what a lovely cat joy - you are doing so well. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Caren...I thought we had a lot of snow until I saw your pictures. It will be fun to see Seth and DJ standing next to some of that snow.
> 
> Just a quick update. I heard that Faith ate a piece of toast today and some yogurt. That is more food than she has eaten in almost 2 weeks. Now to see what her body does with that food. I was told today that she might come home on the feeding tube but not until she can eat 25-30 % of nutritional needs and g tube the rest of it. Still needs to gain some strength and energy as she has lost more than 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. Keep the prayers coming for this sweet little girl.


The snow is up too my upper thigh, someone has misplaced my tape measure so I don't know the measurement off hand. the snow is still falling with more vigor then during the day. The wind has picked up again too. Have a photo of Seth standing by the snow in the door way. The snow on the deck is as high as Seth is tall, so will be close for DJ. SHe is a short little thing. 
Keeping Rachael in my thoughts, the poor darling has gone through a lot in the past little bit.


----------



## iamsam

I get a lot of my recipes from sites I have subscribed to that come in my email so most of them are cut and paste - some recipes I do type in myself - try not to do that too often. still - it takes time getting them in a printable form. as long as everyone enjoys them I will keep doing it - I love recipes - each one goes into my document file. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, between the time you spend searching for new recipes and then typing them, it is no wonder you almost forgot the Tea Party. You don't have any time left to put the tea into the pot anymore. Between posting all the recipes and doing crossword puzzles, your brain must be in "overdrive" for hours. Thank you for taking such good care of us.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I get a lot of my recipes from sites I have subscribed to that come in my email so most of them are cut and paste - some recipes I do type in myself - try not to do that too often. still - it takes time getting them in a printable form. as long as everyone enjoys them I will keep doing it - I love recipes - each one goes into my document file. --- sam


I do love the meat and potato ones this week. As much as I love my veggies I love my meat and potatoes too. I have receipts scribbled on napkins a few on store receipts as well. Now most times I snap shot with my phone the write or copy it to the computer.


----------



## iamsam

the children were at school - gary at work - Bentley with grandma and Heidi was grocery shopping. oh yes - alex was at class. he got home right before I left. I'm alone the majority of the time unless I go next door and I do go over other times besides breakfast. but Heidi has things that need to be done so I usually just stay at home. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Dinna fash y'sell Sam! you have come up with an opening that we will be referring back and back to- if only to check what we missed in the first reading! How come you are 'home alone'?


----------



## Patches39

WOW, you really did it this time, so nice I will copy almost all of them. Thanks :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

pacer said:


> i
> 
> Just a quick update. I heard that Faith ate a piece of toast today and some yogurt. That is more food than she has eaten in almost 2 weeks. Now to see what her body does with that food. I was told today that she might come home on the feeding tube but not until she can eat 25-30 % of nutritional needs and g tube the rest of it. Still needs to gain some strength and energy as she has lost more than 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. Keep the prayers coming for this sweet little girl.


Mary, we had similar situation with Tim when he was finally released from the NICU after 2 1/2 months there.

For the next about 6 months, he received special formula through a JG tube into his small intestine for ten to twelve hours each night. The pump had to be refilled at 2 AM every night. Because of the brain trauma at birth, the CP left him too weak to nurse for all the nourishment he needed per day.

Happily, he had advanced so much that by mid-January of the next year (about 6 months after birth) he had become strong enough to have the pump removed, and he's been a regular oral consumer ever since. One of the girls who lunched with him regularly recently pointed out that Tim would and could eat anything that didn't move faster than he did.

Sometimes the methods of prep or serving foods may have needed adaptations, but he's never been a picky eater. If it can sit on a plate or in a bowl, it is likely that he will enjoy it! Thank God for small blessings.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I do not like the way my opening reads or looks - I will not be doing it this way again. it just isn't my style. sorry ---- sam


 :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night Sam and Ladies I truly am headed there this time. I keep losing signal for the race. Can't imagine why as it is coming from across the pond and with the weather the way it has been. 

Depth of the snow early this morning, it is deeper tonight. Will get an other photo in the morrow. 
HUGS to all and stay warm, cool, dry and happy.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


WOW you are good, like it nice cat, who is the model :-D


----------



## iamsam

that is quite a broom - would also be quite a ride what with those curly cues to sit on. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


----------



## siouxann

So good to see you Zoe! I think about you often and hope that all is well with you.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe!!!!! Miss you!!! Good to see you, well, your post anyway.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


Awesome, nice crafmanship. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

ask and you shall receive --- sam

Pommes Dauphinois

Pommes Dauphinois (Potato Gratin)

Potatoes Dauphinois is quite simply potatoes sliced thinly and cooked in cream. While the method is simple, the finished product is exquisite. I make this dish for my family during the week, and serve it to guests when I entertain. It does not matter whether I am serving a simple or extravagant meal; this side dish always brings exclamations of delight.

There are many versions of Potatoes Dauphinois, some call for cheese, some require you to boil the potatoes in milk first, and then strain them before layering them in a baking dish and covering with cream. It is really a matter of preference, but I find this method to be easy and produce a lovely, silky gratin. Tonight I am serving it with a balsamic roasted chicken. The pan drippings from the chicken become a lovely sauce, and I thought these potatoes (without the cheese) would be a terrific accompaniment. You can bake these in a casserole/baking dish, but I like to make them in a 9-inch pie plate and cut them into wedges. The key to being able to cut them perfectly is to let the potatoes rest after cooking for a full 30 minutes. They will stay warm during this time, and it allows the cream to seep into the potatoes so that you can cut the perfect slice.

Pommes Dauphinois
Serves 6-8

	2 ½ pounds Yukon gold potatoes
	2 cloves of garlic, split in half
	One bay leaf
	2 cups heavy cream
	½ teaspoon black pepper
	½ teaspoon salt

Put the heavy cream, garlic, bay leaf, salt and pepper in a saucepan and simmer over low heat.

While, the cream is heating, peel the potatoes and slice them very thin (about 1/8 inch thick).

Butter the pie plate or casserole and arrange the potato slices so that they are overlapping.

Once you have covered the bottom of the pan, pour a few tablespoons of the cream over the potatoes. You want enough cream on the potatoes to go into the nooks and crannies between the slices.

Continue layering the potatoes and the cream until you have filled the pan (making sure to be generous with the cream on the last layer of potatoes.

Place the pie plate on a parchment lined baking sheet (to prevent a mess in your oven when the cream starts to bubble), and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes to one hour.

The Elegant Occasion Note: If the potatoes are getting too brown, loosely cover with foil.

Remove from the oven and tent with foil (if you have not already). Let the potatoes rest for 30 minutes, and then cut and serve immediately.

The Elegant Occasion Note: If you would like to add cheese to this dish, simply grate about 1 cup of Gruyere and sprinkle it over each layer of the potatoes after you have added the cream. Top the last layer with the remaining cheese and bake

http://www.theelegantoccasion.com/pommes-dauphinois/



Gweniepooh said:


> A big thank you for making me feel okay about sharing my good fortune. I am so blessed to have friends like you folks.
> 
> KathleenDoris your feast for 17 sounds wonderful. And the blue jumpers for the boys are absolutely stunning. By the way, what are pomme dauphnoise ? (sp?)


----------



## 5mmdpns

I must admit Sam, that I love meat and vegies. I do eat the potatoes once in a while but try to refrain from them as they like making my fibromyalgia act up. I like rice instead. Your recipes were very tasty looking! I froze a lot of yellow beans this last fall from my gardens. I am enjoying them so much in this winter weather I am getting. Minus 25 or below every day/night for weeks on end is not much fun! lol, the sun shining on the snow makes it all pretty and sparkly.

Does Bentley have two teeth now? What do the grandkids think of the snow and so much of it? or do you not have much snow? Give Hickory and the cats some cuddles for me. 

Hello the rest of the KTP. Hugs for you all and thanks for all your concerns about me. Mom and Dad are doing as well as they can be. Mom spent the day with Dad, some friends who were going in to town took her. Dad is settling into the nursing home and he says he enjoys it there. He shuffles his feet to move his wheelchair and he goes to visit the other residents on his floor. He is in physiotherapy during the week but not on weekends.

I am doing as well as can be expected. The fibro really does not like the cold weather being as cold as it is. oh well, it seems that with fibro, one thing or another will always influence it! Letting you all in on a little secret --- you just got to live around it and pace yourself. I have learned to do that very well. Take care everyone and I will try to get back and post through the week. I am not able to keep up with all the postings and chatter! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I'm curious - why are bagels hard to find? do you have any jewish deli's? I guess I just thought bagels were kind of a universal food. instead of a bagel I think you could use any bread roll and is maybe five inches in diameter at least. the kind of bread that you make a bread bowl for soup. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Whew, what a lot of recipes. I actually began to think that Sam had taken up the whole first page. I saw a couple that I won't be able to do, one because of allergies, other for lack of ingredients - bagels are a little hard to get in Brisbane. Will be going back to make a note of steak sauce recipe.
> 
> Happy birthday to any who have had one recently. DM's is tomorrow and I still have to sneak out to get present (owl pendant and chain). Happy anniversary for anyone who has recently had one or has one coming up. Support and hugs to anyone who has memorial anniversary coming up.
> Well done to people who have been searching for work and found it.
> 
> Waves of healing energy to those recovering from illness and injury, it has been great to hear of the success of some of the more difficult recoveries. Waves of energy and support to those who are alone, whether through choice or situation.
> 
> I am currently working on a few WIPs at the moment, a very soft cowl, an entralac cowl, 2 different blankets (both for K4BN, 1 is mitred squares with no sowing, the other is smaller - infant or lap - made up of squares I am crocheting together that I picked up at an op shop)
> 
> Planning a chicken and pasta dinner, diced golden chicken breast on a bed with a yummy sauce.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...I'm hungry after seeing those recipes. Thank you. Several really made me drool.

TNS...I have never seen waves that big. Perhaps I should be thankful. Hope people will stay safe, but it must be tempting to go down and see.

Gwen...So happy for you that you got to celebrate a little and also get a new computer. Haven't seen your post but saw some replies, so ENJOY. It's been a long, long wait. I will raise my glass to you tonight.

Pacer...Glad you are keeping us posted on Faith. It is nice to know what is happening with people we have been told about. Losing 10 lbs. on someone that is tiny is a lot to lose. So glad she is finally getting some food down and tolerating it. Continued healing wishes for her.

Julie...I will have to see what you mean about dividing the back on the Guernsey?? I didn't see your surname in the photo but again, fabulous knitting. This will be a real heirloom. :thumbup: 

KateB...That is the most adorable dress and shoes. Quite wonderful.

Kathleendoris...That sounds like a fabulous welcoming party for the wee one. You have certainly outdone yourself, but then we know how proud you are.

Caren...You have us beat. We are probably knee deep with snow and the plowed area of the driveway where they put the snow is taller than us. You must be in a snow belt where all the snow that didn't finish dropping here dumps on you and then a lot probably picks up off the lake and blows over your way too.

Spider...What wonderful news of DH's job. Things are looking up for you both!!!!

5mmdpn's...Hello and glad your mom and dad are as well as can be expected and he is settling in at the nursing home. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now if only I could find a Wookie to hug.


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy weekend everyone. Great start again, Sam. The recipes all sound delicious. Thank you for all the effort you go to for us every week. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I must admit Sam, that I love meat and vegies. I do eat the potatoes once in a while but try to refrain from them as they like making my fibromyalgia act up. I like rice instead. Your recipes were very tasty looking! I froze a lot of yellow beans this last fall from my gardens. I am enjoying them so much in this winter weather I am getting. Minus 25 or below every day/night for weeks on end is not much fun! lol, the sun shining on the snow makes it all pretty and sparkly.
> 
> Does Bentley have two teeth now? What do the grandkids think of the snow and so much of it? or do you not have much snow? Give Hickory and the cats some cuddles for me.
> 
> Hello the rest of the KTP. Hugs for you all and thanks for all your concerns about me. Mom and Dad are doing as well as they can be. Mom spent the day with Dad, some friends who were going in to town took her. Dad is settling into the nursing home and he says he enjoys it there. He shuffles his feet to move his wheelchair and he goes to visit the other residents on his floor. He is in physiotherapy during the week but not on weekends.
> 
> I am doing as well as can be expected. The fibro really does not like the cold weather being as cold as it is. oh well, it seems that with fibro, one thing or another will always influence it! Letting you all in on a little secret --- you just got to live around it and pace yourself. I have learned to do that very well. Take care everyone and I will try to get back and post through the week. I am not able to keep up with all the postings and chatter! Zoe


Zoe, you and your family are always in my prayers, :-D


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear from you five and to know you are ok. it's alright that you can't keep up - there are a lot of people in the same boat - skim along as you can - it is just nice to hear from you when you have time.

the boys have not been outside lately - it really has been too cold for them eve if they are bundled up - the snow is also really deep - not sure they could navigate around too much - think they would get stuck in the snow.

take care of yourself - healing energy flowing your way to surround you in it's healing energy. --- sam



5mmdpns said:


> I must admit Sam, that I love meat and vegies. I do eat the potatoes once in a while but try to refrain from them as they like making my fibromyalgia act up. I like rice instead. Your recipes were very tasty looking! I froze a lot of yellow beans this last fall from my gardens. I am enjoying them so much in this winter weather I am getting. Minus 25 or below every day/night for weeks on end is not much fun! lol, the sun shining on the snow makes it all pretty and sparkly.
> 
> Does Bentley have two teeth now? What do the grandkids think of the snow and so much of it? or do you not have much snow? Give Hickory and the cats some cuddles for me.
> 
> Hello the rest of the KTP. Hugs for you all and thanks for all your concerns about me. Mom and Dad are doing as well as they can be. Mom spent the day with Dad, some friends who were going in to town took her. Dad is settling into the nursing home and he says he enjoys it there. He shuffles his feet to move his wheelchair and he goes to visit the other residents on his floor. He is in physiotherapy during the week but not on weekends.
> 
> I am doing as well as can be expected. The fibro really does not like the cold weather being as cold as it is. oh well, it seems that with fibro, one thing or another will always influence it! Letting you all in on a little secret --- you just got to live around it and pace yourself. I have learned to do that very well. Take care everyone and I will try to get back and post through the week. I am not able to keep up with all the postings and chatter! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

you know in weather like we have been experiencing - comfort food comes to the forefront. I found this recipe and thought it sounded good. hope you do too. --- sam

Gluten Free Chicken and Dumplings

Serves 6

Ingredients:

For the Soup:
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 large carrots, peeled and thinly sliced (about 2 cups)
1 medium onion, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
3 stalks celery, thinly sliced (about 1 1/2 cups)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons white or sweet rice flour
3 cups cold water
3 pounds bone-in chicken thigs, skin removed
1 quart homemade or store-bought low sodium chicken stock

For the Dumplings:
1 cup white rice flour
1/2 cup cornstarch
1/2 cup sweet rice flour
1/4 cup fresh parsley leaves, finely chopped
4 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon xanthan gum
3/4 cup milk
2 large eggs

Procedures

For the Soup: In a large pot, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add the carrots and cook, stirring, until lightly softened, about 2 minutes. Add onion and celery. Cook, stirring, until vegetables are soft but not brown, about 7 minutes. Season lightly with salt and pepper. Add white rice flour and cook, stirring until flour just begins to brown, about 3 minutes. Whisk in the water in a slow, steady stream.

Add the chicken thighs and chicken stock. Bring to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, skim surface of any scum, then lower heat to a bare simmer. Cook, uncovered, skimming a few times, until chicken is completely tender, about 1 1/2 hours (add extra water or chicken stock as necessary to keep chicken and vegetables submerged).

Remove the chicken from the soup with a slotted spoon and place on a clean cutting board. Allow to rest until cool enough to handle, then shred meat with fingers or two forks, discarding the bones and any excess fat or gristle. Shred or chop chicken into bite-sized pieces and return to soup. Season soup to taste with salt and pepper. Keep warm.

For the Dumplings: In a medium bowl, whisk together the white rice flour, cornstarch, sweet rice flour, parsley, baking powder, 1 teaspoon salt, and xanthan gum. Add the milk and eggs and stir to combine.

Bring soup to a bare simmer. Scoop the dough, about 2 tablespoons at a time, onto the top of the soup. You will get about 15 dumplings. The dumpling batter will cover the top of the soup and touch. This is normal.

As soon as youve added the last dumpling, cover the pot. Set heat to low, and cook for 20 minutes without opening cover. A tester inserted into the center of a dumpling should come out clean.

Spoon into individual bowls or plates and serve hot. Store leftovers in the refrigerator for up to four days.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/02/gluten-free-chicken-and-dumplings-recipe.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> For those that have done Pacers mitten pattern, when it says for the thumb to "draw sts tog and fasten off" what exactly does that mean?


Hi Dawn..it means to cut your yarn leaving a long enough tail to thread the yarn through the stitches that are left -- you'll take stitches off your needle and pull the yarn that's been threaded thru tightly to close opening and then sew to secure and weave ends. You'll do this for the top of the mitten and again at the top of the thumb.


----------



## siouxann

Sam, Where can I buy xanthan gum? What is it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, how's the tummy? I sure hope you aren't picking up a bug.
> Hgus oops, hugs.


Taking it's time- and now I have pulled a muscle in my back- and moving by any method is really sore, oh well, at least it is not something serious! 
Pleasantly hot at nearly 26 C- I have the fan running though. Up to 24 inches on the red scarf I am making for a friend, then on to a Chullo also red, for her- the scarf is my least favourite task, so doing it first- a simple k1 , p1 rib, but it will be warm, as she is well in to her 80's.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I'd love one of the witchy looking brooms, I would think they would work much better for most things than the things they call brooms these days.


I reckon they do!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> ...
> Julie the guernsey is incredible. How dare you ever put your knitting skills down again. You are truly a master knitter when it comes to the items you are most comfortable with. That is way beyond my abilities. I guess we each have our own comfort zone.


I have said it before- and will repeat myself- I am not a knitter of afghan squares- it was a real struggle- but being done they will be posted as the only way I can be a part of KAP.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> For those that have done Pacers mitten pattern, when it says for the thumb to "draw sts tog and fasten off" what exactly does that mean?


Not sure if anyone has answered this, but you thread the yarn through the stitches remaining, and tighten- I always run around the stitches at least twice to be on the safe side!


----------



## RookieRetiree

DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!

I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, hope your tummy's settled now. Maybe eating something helped?


No what ever is causing it seems to be long term- the worst part is the cramping- not helped by the back ache!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> No what ever is causing it seems to be long term- the worst part is the cramping- not helped by the back ache!!!!!!!


Oh, no. I'm sorry to hear that. I do hope it's sorted soon!


----------



## iamsam

this will tell you all you want to know and then some - you can buy it at amazon - i don't know if grocery stores stock it or not. what say the rest of you? --- sam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanthan_gum



siouxann said:


> Sam, Where can I buy xanthan gum? What is it?


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> Julie...Your sweater is beautiful. I can't wait to hear how you incorporate name into such a beautiful design.
> ...
> Just a quick update. I heard that Faith ate a piece of toast today and some yogurt. That is more food than she has eaten in almost 2 weeks. Now to see what her body does with that food. I was told today that she might come home on the feeding tube but not until she can eat 25-30 % of nutritional needs and g tube the rest of it. Still needs to gain some strength and energy as she has lost more than 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. Keep the prayers coming for this sweet little girl.


The gansey/guernsey is based on the knit and purl, basically- with a few cables or 'ropes' as they are known traditionally, thrown in- nothing very complex- but good if you are happy with charts!
That sounds like a small step in the right direction for Faith- keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## iamsam

you did such a good job on the mittens and hat - of course he loves them. did he wear them to bed? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way myfanwy - maybe a soak with Epsom salts in the tub would help. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No what ever is causing it seems to be long term- the worst part is the cramping- not helped by the back ache!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> the children were at school - gary at work - Bentley with grandma and Heidi was grocery shopping. oh yes - alex was at class. he got home right before I left. I'm alone the majority of the time unless I go next door and I do go over other times besides breakfast. but Heidi has things that need to be done so I usually just stay at home. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good night Sam and Ladies I truly am headed there this time. I keep losing signal for the race. Can't imagine why as it is coming from across the pond and with the weather the way it has been.
> 
> Depth of the snow early this morning, it is deeper tonight. Will get an other photo in the morrow.
> HUGS to all and stay warm, cool, dry and happy.


I think it is rather you, than me! I think this is proving a winter that will be on record!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I must admit Sam, that I love meat and vegies. I do eat the potatoes once in a while but try to refrain from them as they like making my fibromyalgia act up. I like rice instead. Your recipes were very tasty looking! I froze a lot of yellow beans this last fall from my gardens. I am enjoying them so much in this winter weather I am getting. Minus 25 or below every day/night for weeks on end is not much fun! lol, the sun shining on the snow makes it all pretty and sparkly.
> 
> Does Bentley have two teeth now? What do the grandkids think of the snow and so much of it? or do you not have much snow? Give Hickory and the cats some cuddles for me.
> 
> Hello the rest of the KTP. Hugs for you all and thanks for all your concerns about me. Mom and Dad are doing as well as they can be. Mom spent the day with Dad, some friends who were going in to town took her. Dad is settling into the nursing home and he says he enjoys it there. He shuffles his feet to move his wheelchair and he goes to visit the other residents on his floor. He is in physiotherapy during the week but not on weekends.
> 
> I am doing as well as can be expected. The fibro really does not like the cold weather being as cold as it is. oh well, it seems that with fibro, one thing or another will always influence it! Letting you all in on a little secret --- you just got to live around it and pace yourself. I have learned to do that very well. Take care everyone and I will try to get back and post through the week. I am not able to keep up with all the postings and chatter! Zoe


Good to hear from you, none-the -less!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie...I will have to see what you mean about dividing the back on the Guernsey?? I didn't see your surname in the photo but again, fabulous knitting. This will be a real heirloom. :thumbup:
> ...


I have been knitting up front and back together, and then knitted the beginning of the underarm gusset- you have to work backwards and forwards up the back and the front, separately from approximately the level of the armpit, to the shoulder, then you pick up stitches for the sleeves and knit down to the cuffs.
Does that explain it better?- I have been taking photos at the crucial points!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


and have a lovely visit with your company!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, no. I'm sorry to hear that. I do hope it's sorted soon!


You and me, also!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming your way myfanwy - maybe a soak with Epsom salts in the tub would help. --- sam


don't bathe, Sam- incase I get stranded- don't know how to do it in the shower- come Tuesday, actually I don't need to wait that long- I've got a Vicks generic- but not my masseur any longer- Fale was always so good at helping when I needed my back or legs rubbed, ah well such is life...


----------



## Lurker 2

seems to be Lurker 2 solid- there ah well, time to take my evening meds and watch a little telly! We have something called Choice TV on Freeview, which I have decided is worth checking on, to see what they are screening. Other than that it is Al Jazeera- there has been some very interesting backgrounding about the Circassian peoples who were forced in to a diaspora by Stalin- they are the people who should be living at Sochi.


----------



## Grannypeg

Great opening again Sam. Love the recipes. Are you gearing up for the Olympics?


----------



## tami_ohio

Hi All, I just got caught up on last weeks TP. Sam, today's opening post is just fine. Thanks for the recipes. 

Sassafrass, I love the cat!

The Olympic Opening is on in the back ground while I read.

Today has been eventful. DD wanted to go to a nursing group at our local hospital with Arriana. As she isn't yet driving, and her SO had her car, because his needs brakes (hoping to get it done this weekend, I think) I told her I would take her. Just as I pulled into the hospital driveway, my car dies. No warning, nothing. I coasted safely into the drive and stopped, put it in park and re-started it. Everything is fine. I pulled up a little more and let them out, then went around the lot looking for a space. Of course there weren't any. So I go across the street to one of the other lots, and then loose all acceleration! All I had was idle speed. Got parked, and called M. While I was talking to him I shut it off, and re-started it again. Everything was fine, so he told me to go the few blocks to Auto Zone and have them test it for an error code. The throttle body is supposedly sticking open, and the issues I was having was a safety feature so it wouldn't accelerate without warning. They gave me the codes and M has done the research. All he needs to do is clean whatever throttle part is causing the problem and it should be good to go. We drove safely back to my house and the other grandma came and got them. 

M's birthday is tomorrow, so I will probably be MIA most of the day. After he works on my car, we will probably take off and do something. 

Off to catch up on the next 7 pages!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


I love that broom! I wouldn't want to use it though, except maybe to fly on....... I like the face in the handle.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I copied the Hungry Girl recipes earlier today. I like that they give the WW points. Someone told us a good recipe at our WW meeting. It is a quick and easy breakfast, too. I'll look it up and post it later.

Sassafras, your cat is great! I'm really impressed.

Gwen, I never for a moment thought you were boasting. I just knew that you were happy and relieved and wanted to share with us. 

My Mavs won, and I recorded the Olympics so I'll watch that later. I hope I get to watch as much of the Olympics as possible. I watched some of my recorded shows, but still have a lot to go. I guess that is good since most of the shows on TV are reruns.

Guess I'll head to bed. Good night and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't know...he was fast asleep and we just transferred him from our car to our DD's car and off she went to put him to bed. Don't know if she can still carry him---he' a very tall 5 year old!



thewren said:


> you did such a good job on the mittens and hat - of course he loves them. did he wear them to bed? --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

The family coming over is a former boss of mine from company I was with almost 15 years ago and we've always been friends and our DH's get along well. Her two kids are now H.S. age so it will be fun to catch up. We've been missing each other for the past couple of years--we'd get something set up and then something would happen with her parents, my FIL, or son-in-law, etc. We were both major primary care givers for several years and just became too difficult to plan something and be able to stick to it. It will be fun to get re-acquainted and catch up on each other's lives.



Lurker 2 said:


> and have a lovely visit with your company!


----------



## tami_ohio

5mmdpns said:


> I must admit Sam, that I love meat and vegies. I do eat the potatoes once in a while but try to refrain from them as they like making my fibromyalgia act up. I like rice instead. Your recipes were very tasty looking! I froze a lot of yellow beans this last fall from my gardens. I am enjoying them so much in this winter weather I am getting. Minus 25 or below every day/night for weeks on end is not much fun! lol, the sun shining on the snow makes it all pretty and sparkly.
> 
> I am doing as well as can be expected. The fibro really does not like the cold weather being as cold as it is. oh well, it seems that with fibro, one thing or another will always influence it! Letting you all in on a little secret --- you just got to live around it and pace yourself. I have learned to do that very well. Take care everyone and I will try to get back and post through the week. I am not able to keep up with all the postings and chatter! Zoe


Zoe, did you know that potatoes are part of the nightshade family of plants and that they are triggers for fibro? This also includes tomatoes and okra. I hope you feel better soon, though I know it is ongoing. I know mine has been acting up lately, but I am blessed to not have it nearly as bad at this point as some of you. I pray for less painful days for you.

Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the opening, Sam. There are quite a few recipes there that I'm sure planning on making.

Sassafras - love the cat picture; I'm really liking what you're doing.

Mary - good to keep things as calm as can be for Faith's family...so glad hat there is some progress being made.

Zoe - so glad to hear from you. With the extreme cold and the travelling you have to do and being tired from caring for parents, I figured you were trying to get as much asleep as possible...sorry to hear that it's the fibro instead...hope you get relief soon. I miss you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sam, your recipes have me copy and pasting! Thanks!



thewren said:


> you know in weather like we have been experiencing - comfort food comes to the forefront. I found this recipe and thought it sounded good. hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> Gluten Free Chicken and Dumplings
> 
> Serves 6
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> For the Soup:
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 3 large carrots, peeled and thinly sliced (about 2 cups)
> 1 medium onion, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
> 3 stalks celery, thinly sliced (about 1 1/2 cups)
> Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons white or sweet rice flour
> 3 cups cold water
> 3 pounds bone-in chicken thigs, skin removed
> 1 quart homemade or store-bought low sodium chicken stock
> 
> For the Dumplings:
> 1 cup white rice flour
> 1/2 cup cornstarch
> 1/2 cup sweet rice flour
> 1/4 cup fresh parsley leaves, finely chopped
> 4 teaspoons baking powder
> 1/4 teaspoon xanthan gum
> 3/4 cup milk
> 2 large eggs
> 
> Procedures
> 
> For the Soup: In a large pot, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add the carrots and cook, stirring, until lightly softened, about 2 minutes. Add onion and celery. Cook, stirring, until vegetables are soft but not brown, about 7 minutes. Season lightly with salt and pepper. Add white rice flour and cook, stirring until flour just begins to brown, about 3 minutes. Whisk in the water in a slow, steady stream.
> 
> Add the chicken thighs and chicken stock. Bring to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, skim surface of any scum, then lower heat to a bare simmer. Cook, uncovered, skimming a few times, until chicken is completely tender, about 1 1/2 hours (add extra water or chicken stock as necessary to keep chicken and vegetables submerged).
> 
> Remove the chicken from the soup with a slotted spoon and place on a clean cutting board. Allow to rest until cool enough to handle, then shred meat with fingers or two forks, discarding the bones and any excess fat or gristle. Shred or chop chicken into bite-sized pieces and return to soup. Season soup to taste with salt and pepper. Keep warm.
> 
> For the Dumplings: In a medium bowl, whisk together the white rice flour, cornstarch, sweet rice flour, parsley, baking powder, 1 teaspoon salt, and xanthan gum. Add the milk and eggs and stir to combine.
> 
> Bring soup to a bare simmer. Scoop the dough, about 2 tablespoons at a time, onto the top of the soup. You will get about 15 dumplings. The dumpling batter will cover the top of the soup and touch. This is normal.
> 
> As soon as youve added the last dumpling, cover the pot. Set heat to low, and cook for 20 minutes without opening cover. A tester inserted into the center of a dumpling should come out clean.
> 
> Spoon into individual bowls or plates and serve hot. Store leftovers in the refrigerator for up to four days.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/02/gluten-free-chicken-and-dumplings-recipe.html


----------



## tami_ohio

I'm glad he's feeling better. It looks like the hat and mittens were a hit!



RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> this will tell you all you want to know and then some - you can buy it at amazon - i don't know if grocery stores stock it or not. what say the rest of you? --- sam
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanthan_gum


I haven't looked for it in the grocery stores, but I can get it at the bulk food stores here. I'm not sure if the one closest to me carries it, but I can get it and ship it if anyone wants it. It is expensive, though.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, just jumping in to mark my spot.. as we say.LOL
Very hot here today. Yesterday I was busy with relatives staying here from UK for a couple of days then they are off to NZ.
Lots to catch up on... take care


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this will tell you all you want to know and then some - you can buy it at amazon - i don't know if grocery stores stock it or not. what say the rest of you? --- sam
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanthan_gum


I buy mine at local grocery stores and have seen it at walmart as well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The company isn't too shabby either :wink: :wink: I do think I have already lost my race partner to sleep. :shock:


LOL!!! Well, gee I wonder why, I'd be asleep too. lolol...Your morning is going to come early, if you don't get some sleep, you will be napping the afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren...You have us beat. We are probably knee deep with snow and the plowed area of the driveway where they put the snow is taller than us. You must be in a snow belt where all the snow that didn't finish dropping here dumps on you and then a lot probably picks up off the lake and blows over your way too.
> 
> I am in a narrow strip that gets both the left over snow from the snow belt and the lake effect. There are times they will say were are going to have feet of snow only to get mer inches or none at all. Then other times we get dumped on. It will be interesting to see what the snow looks like when it gets light out.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week. Glad you had some quiet time today to do your puzzles.
> 
> Gwen...That broom is awesome. How fast does it fly? So happy to hear that Brantley is having a good week.
> 
> Zoe...so good to see you here with us. We think of you often and hope all is well with you. Today was knitting day with 3 young girls which is a real joy for me. My first student finished her dishcloth and gave it to her grandma who wants to frame it. It is a very interesting looking dishcloth, but a wonderful learning experience. Now we are working on a heart which involves new skills of increases, decreases and purling. We sit side by side so I can observe the skills being learned. She is so excited. The other two students are doing well, although are not very confident yet. It will come if they stick with it.
> 
> Caren...I thought we had a lot of snow until I saw your pictures. It will be fun to see Seth and DJ standing next to some of that snow.
> 
> Gwen...enjoy the feeling of not having to come up with all the money monthly to pay on the medical bills. Will your stash increase?
> 
> Jeanette...Minions are adorable. I hope your GS feels better soon.
> 
> Purple...That sweater would get done faster if it was purple.
> 
> Julie...Your sweater is beautiful. I can't wait to hear how you incorporate name into such a beautiful design.
> 
> I am enjoying the beginning of the Olympics. It is unfortunate that I will have to miss quite a bit as I sense that I will be working a lot of hours the rest of this month. I will squeeze in some viewings of the Olympics each day. It will be neat to see how other countries will do since I have friends in so many countries now.
> 
> Just a quick update. I heard that Faith ate a piece of toast today and some yogurt. That is more food than she has eaten in almost 2 weeks. Now to see what her body does with that food. I was told today that she might come home on the feeding tube but not until she can eat 25-30 % of nutritional needs and g tube the rest of it. Still needs to gain some strength and energy as she has lost more than 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. Keep the prayers coming for this sweet little girl.


The opening ceremonies were wonderful. 
Wonderful news on Faith eating, hoping and praying she keeps the food down with no problems and will be able to come home soon. Hope the other 2 are doing much better also.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night Sam and Ladies I truly am headed there this time. I keep losing signal for the race. Can't imagine why as it is coming from across the pond and with the weather the way it has been.
> 
> Depth of the snow early this morning, it is deeper tonight. Will get an other photo in the morrow.
> HUGS to all and stay warm, cool, dry and happy.


Good Lord, I'm surprised the kids haven't tunneled through it out yet, we would have done that. lolol Seth looks like he's enjoying it altogether too much, he's definitely yours. lol
Stay warm and reasonably dry. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I must admit Sam, that I love meat and vegies. I do eat the potatoes once in a while but try to refrain from them as they like making my fibromyalgia act up. I like rice instead. Your recipes were very tasty looking! I froze a lot of yellow beans this last fall from my gardens. I am enjoying them so much in this winter weather I am getting. Minus 25 or below every day/night for weeks on end is not much fun! lol, the sun shining on the snow makes it all pretty and sparkly.
> 
> Does Bentley have two teeth now? What do the grandkids think of the snow and so much of it? or do you not have much snow? Give Hickory and the cats some cuddles for me.
> 
> Hello the rest of the KTP. Hugs for you all and thanks for all your concerns about me. Mom and Dad are doing as well as they can be. Mom spent the day with Dad, some friends who were going in to town took her. Dad is settling into the nursing home and he says he enjoys it there. He shuffles his feet to move his wheelchair and he goes to visit the other residents on his floor. He is in physiotherapy during the week but not on weekends.
> 
> I am doing as well as can be expected. The fibro really does not like the cold weather being as cold as it is. oh well, it seems that with fibro, one thing or another will always influence it! Letting you all in on a little secret --- you just got to live around it and pace yourself. I have learned to do that very well. Take care everyone and I will try to get back and post through the week. I am not able to keep up with all the postings and chatter! Zoe


It's just great to know that mom and dad are doing well, all things considered and that you are doing as well as can be expected with the fibro, it really doesn't like the cold I'm sure, but what can you do, keep on keeping on and we're here cheering you on. 
Hugs to you and your parents.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Taking it's time- and now I have pulled a muscle in my back- and moving by any method is really sore, oh well, at least it is not something serious!
> Pleasantly hot at nearly 26 C- I have the fan running though. Up to 24 inches on the red scarf I am making for a friend, then on to a Chullo also red, for her- the scarf is my least favourite task, so doing it first- a simple k1 , p1 rib, but it will be warm, as she is well in to her 80's.


Ooh, you are a mess woman. Do you have a heating pad or anything to put on the sore muscle? I hope it heals quickly, I know how painful that can be. 
I agree, do the least fave first, that way you have the ones that you enjoy more as incentive to finish the other. 
I am almost done with the skirt of the little dress, I'll post an updated pic in the morning, the Olympics are great for knitting to.  
Take care of yourself and don't hurt anything else. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


He's so cute, yes, I'd say the smile says it all. So glad he's feeling so much better.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> you know in weather like we have been experiencing - comfort food comes to the forefront. I found this recipe and thought it sounded good. hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> Gluten Free Chicken and Dumplings
> 
> Serves 6
> 
> Will be making this for sure and passing it on to a couple friends. full receipt on pg.6.


----------



## Poledra65

Tami, so glad that it's nothing that M can't fix on the car and that you were able to safely get home. Happy birthday to M tomorrow and hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good Lord, I'm surprised the kids haven't tunneled through it out yet, we would have done that. lolol Seth looks like he's enjoying it altogether too much, he's definitely yours. lol
> Stay warm and reasonably dry. Hugs


I won't let them tunnel out this door, it opens into the living room. I will have to shovel a bit of it soon so it doesn't come in when I open the door to take photos. Seth had so much fun loves to go out in the snow. Chrissy had him out earlier in the day then just before he was to go home Jamie took him out. Poor little guy had to go home a bit chilled. 
If I get chilled I get into the hot tub for a few minutes, most days works wonders.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm all caught up again, so I'm off to hit the sack. David should be home tomorrow, he went through parts of Ohio today, he had to pick up in Toledo after his drop off this am at Tokonsha, MI, he was parked somewhere in Iowa when he called earlier. He said the slipper things fit okay, and were keeping his feet warm, YAY!! I told him to send me a pic of them on his feet so I could post, but I'll probably have to remind him again. Oh well at least they are wearable. 
Good night everyone, have a fantastic night. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


He is such a cutie, you sure can tell that he loves his new hat and mittens. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I won't let them tunnel out this door, it opens into the living room. I will have to shovel a bit of it soon so it doesn't come in when I open the door to take photos. Seth had so much fun loves to go out in the snow. Chrissy had him out earlier in the day then just before he was to go home Jamie took him out. Poor little guy had to go home a bit chilled.
> If I get chilled I get into the hot tub for a few minutes, most days works wonders.


LOL!! Oh, that explains it. lol Yes, you really don't need a snow bank in the living room, the kids would have way too much fun with that. They didn't dunk him in a snowbank? lol Poor kid, but I'm sure he was having way too much fun to worry about a little chill, dads truck probably had him toasty warm fairly quickly. Hot tub.... sounds wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I'm really going to bed now. 
sweet dreams everyone!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up again, so I'm off to hit the sack. David should be home tomorrow, he went through parts of Ohio today, he had to pick up in Toledo after his drop off this am at Tokonsha, MI, he was parked somewhere in Iowa when he called earlier. He said the slipper things fit okay, and were keeping his feet warm, YAY!! I told him to send me a pic of them on his feet so I could post, but I'll probably have to remind him again. Oh well at least they are wearable.
> Good night everyone, have a fantastic night.
> Hugs


Good night. I should be sleeping too but umm  Glad the slippers fit ok and are doing there job. :thumbup: Hope the weather is good driving for David.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm really going to bed now.
> sweet dreams everyone!!!!


HEE HEE I am so going to pass this on. Someone has had a few auto corrects lately, finally gives up trying to fox them. Conversations have been interesting to say the least.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night. I should be sleeping too but umm  Glad the slippers fit ok and are doing there job. :thumbup: Hope the weather is good driving for David.


 :shock: :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> HEE HEE I am so going to pass this on. Someone has had a few auto corrects lately, finally gives up trying to fox them. Conversations have been interesting to say the least.


It does, I really love when it changes perfectly normal, common names of people to something totally off the wall. :roll: :roll: :roll: It changed Dereks to Freemans on me earlier. :hunf:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Taking it's time- and now I have pulled a muscle in my back- and moving by any method is really sore, oh well, at least it is not something serious!
> Pleasantly hot at nearly 26 C- I have the fan running though. Up to 24 inches on the red scarf I am making for a friend, then on to a Chullo also red, for her- the scarf is my least favourite task, so doing it first- a simple k1 , p1 rib, but it will be warm, as she is well in to her 80's.


Sending warm healing energy your way. If you don't have a heating pad try a towel heated in the microwave/oven or dryer. That is what I use most times, once in a while I'll dampen the towel a bit first.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It does, I really love when it changes perfectly normal, common names of people to something totally off the wall. :roll: :roll: :roll: It changed Dereks to Freemans on me earlier. :hunf:


lol that is funny. I have called a few people some pretty strange things and been called a few odd names. Hanes seems to be a favorite one to change names too this week. or it will leave off half the word. Keeps us laughing if nothing else.


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe!!!!! Miss you!!! Good to see you, well, your post anyway.


Yes, great to see you checking in. Hope its a good 'busy' Don't overdo it.


----------



## gottastch

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


Woweeeeee...looks really good!!!! I'm still messing around with the baby blanket and tatting so haven't gotten back to reading my "dummy" book about watercolor. You are doing fantastic!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely and as we were leaving the restaurant, another little boy shouted - Mom,it's a Minion...I love the Minions--cool hat, man!"



tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad he's feeling better. It looks like the hat and mittens were a hit!


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> TNS...I have never seen waves that big. Perhaps I should be thankful. Hope people will stay safe, but it must be tempting to go down and see.


When it's not too windy its a favourite place to walk, and good for fishing, but whenever the waves start to crash over it, it's "out of bounds" and the harbour staff will escort you off it. It's almost a Km long, and was much longer when built in 1850s (reputedly a mile long). The far end was so deep in the sea that it was difficult to repair and sustained a lot of damage from the strong currents so was "shortened" but the remnants of the foundations still pose a hazard to shipping. Here's a fuzzy picture to show the length. The faint line in the sea shows where the foundations disturb the wave patterns


----------



## TNS

Re auto-correct; mine made Asda into 'sado' when emailing DH, I'm sure they're in league
,


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> The family coming over is a former boss of mine from company I was with almost 15 years ago and we've always been friends and our DH's get along well. Her two kids are now H.S. age so it will be fun to catch up. We've been missing each other for the past couple of years--we'd get something set up and then something would happen with her parents, my FIL, or son-in-law, etc. We were both major primary care givers for several years and just became too difficult to plan something and be able to stick to it. It will be fun to get re-acquainted and catch up on each other's lives.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, you are a mess woman. Do you have a heating pad or anything to put on the sore muscle? I hope it heals quickly, I know how painful that can be.
> I agree, do the least fave first, that way you have the ones that you enjoy more as incentive to finish the other.
> I am almost done with the skirt of the little dress, I'll post an updated pic in the morning, the Olympics are great for knitting to.
> Take care of yourself and don't hurt anything else.
> Hugs


Thanks! Just had a small bowl of my yoghurt- will see how that goes- tomorrow I will make a simple loaf of bread- sometimes white is good- but I will make it small. I was not very thrilled when I pulled my back- was not doing anything out of the ordinary!
Have not found much on the Olympics so far- I usually enjoy the Winter Olympics- but you need to find the channel showing it- and I don't buy the TV Guide these days- costs nearly as much as a packet of yoghurt mix, which I would rather have!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up again, so I'm off to hit the sack. David should be home tomorrow, he went through parts of Ohio today, he had to pick up in Toledo after his drop off this am at Tokonsha, MI, he was parked somewhere in Iowa when he called earlier. He said the slipper things fit okay, and were keeping his feet warm, YAY!! I told him to send me a pic of them on his feet so I could post, but I'll probably have to remind him again. Oh well at least they are wearable.
> Good night everyone, have a fantastic night.
> Hugs


That is good they are doing what they should, despite problems!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


And the top speed is ?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Sending warm healing energy your way. If you don't have a heating pad try a towel heated in the microwave/oven or dryer. That is what I use most times, once in a while I'll dampen the towel a bit first.


Thanks for the tip! I keep meaning to do something about a wheat pillow- I used one with great success while I was in Scotland 2011.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and as we were leaving the restaurant, another little boy shouted - Mom,it's a Minion...I love the Minions--cool hat, man!"


Well! that is real commendation!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> When it's not too windy its a favourite place to walk, and good for fishing, but whenever the waves start to crash over it, it's "out of bounds" and the harbour staff will escort you off it. It's almost a Km long, and was much longer when built in 1850s (reputedly a mile long). The far end was so deep in the sea that it was difficult to repair and sustained a lot of damage from the strong currents so was "shortened" but the remnants of the foundations still pose a hazard to shipping. Here's a fuzzy picture to show the length. The faint line in the sea shows where the foundations disturb the wave patterns


It certainly is long!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Julie, I know who to turn to when I dig out some UFOs that we were given some time ago. Really fantastic work. Re your back - do you anyone who has a small tems machine? (A small machine with stick on pads which send pulses of heat through affected area) Sounds like you would benefit from the use of one at the moment. I also see I wasn't the only one caught out by Admin being on the ball and splitting last week's ktp already.

Wow, the watercolour cat is beautiful, I so wanted to cuddle him.

Sorlenna - it is lovely work, I look forward to seeing the completed project.'

Love all the kiddy projects.

Boy am I glad I am in summer when I look at the deep snow pictures. the little one looked like his feet are not touching the ground and his little elbow was on the top of the snow.

And before I forget again - man that wave was unreal. Hope you don't get them very often


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> I am currently working on a few WIPs at the moment, a very soft cowl, an entralac cowl, 2 different blankets (both for K4BN, 1 is mitred squares with no sowing, the other is smaller - infant or lap - made up of squares I am crocheting together that I picked up at an op shop)
> 
> Planning a chicken and pasta dinner, diced golden chicken breast on a bed with a yummy sauce.


Ok, so what is K4BN (knit for ?) and what's an op shop?


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> checking in during the adverts   will be headed to bed soon. Been a long day for me and longer tomorrow.I will be up early to finish watching the race. Just can't help myself love that sound. What can I say? :-D


Can't say I do since a 'friend' once phoned us from the Melbourne Grand Prix at 3am and said, "Listen to this!" :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey (had I been on 20 minutes ago I would have said sunny, ) but now it is really dark, pouring with rain and the wind is getting up. I shall be battening down the hatches and staying in today.

Had a long lie in, perhaps my body wants to hibernate :roll: 

Here's some photos I took while the sun shone yesterday....

Off to do catch up.


----------



## angelam

Morning all. Woke up to pouring rain (again) this morning but it's now stopped and we have a few patches of blue sky and even sunshine! Don't get too excited - more storms are forecast! Spent last night catching up with last weeks posts. I meant to watch the Olympics opening ceremony and then forgot about it! I will try and find it on catch up over the weekend. 
Gwennie - I'm so pleased you got your back payment - what a relief it must feel to get all the bills paid and off your back, and a bit left over for some of the things you need. You're not boasting at all, I'm happy to join in your excitement.

I love the cat painting. The first thing I noticed was the eyes, you have got those really well and I'm sure they are one of the hardest things to do. 

So pleased to hear that little Faith is beginning to eat again - small steps but I hope she manages to keep moving forwards. Her poor family have so much on their plate at the moment. 
Love the little dress Kate and KathleenDoris' blue sweaters. 
I have nothing on the needles at the moment but must get on with the square(s) soon. I bought three balls of red, white, blue acrylic yarn with the idea of doing something with a Union Jack design but have decided that's far beyond my capabilities! Bought the yarn in a hurry and can't say I like the colours too much anyway, very garish. Think I'll stick to something plain in a nicer yarn.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good night Sam and Ladies I truly am headed there this time. I keep losing signal for the race. Can't imagine why as it is coming from across the pond and with the weather the way it has been.
> 
> Depth of the snow early this morning, it is deeper tonight. Will get an other photo in the morrow.
> HUGS to all and stay warm, cool, dry and happy.


What great photos! We have never had that much snow here, if we get 3 inches we think it's really deep!


----------



## PurpleFi

GWEN Just love your broom, it would be great to turn up to the coven on that.

The sun has just decided to come out, going to make a quick dash out to the garage to get something. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> I think DGS's smile says it all!


Indeed it does! He looks so happy with his presents.


----------



## nittergma

Wow Sassafras!!! My daughter would absolutely go crazy over that cat!!! It's beautiful, I love the green eyes and the position of the cat! I've been behind and lost at last week's KP so this is the first one I've seen. I hope you post another when you finish one


sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I keep meaning to do something about a wheat pillow- I used one with great success while I was in Scotland 2011.


You are welcom. I have made bags using rice, they are the same concept of the wheat pillows. Just smaller. Take a hand towel stitch it into a pouch. Fill 2/3 full of rice (I buy the cheapest rice) stitch top shut. Heat in microwave for 1 minute shake the bag to test temperature. If needed heat at 30 second intervals. Be careful it heats fast after the first minute. Sara has used wash cloths for smaller versions.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Boy am I glad I am in summer when I look at the deep snow pictures. the little one looked like his feet are not touching the ground and his little elbow was on the top of the snow.
> 
> His feet were off the ground he jumped up just as I snapped the shot. I was worried the photo might be blurred. This snow is very fluffy,makes it fun the walk in; if it were picky it would be not much fun for walking but, great for snowmen.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Can't say I do since a 'friend' once phoned us from the Melbourne Grand Prix at 3am and said, "Listen to this!" :roll:


I would welcome a call at that hour from the Grand Prix. :-D I do know a couple people that would call and do that.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Ok, so what is K4BN (knit for ?) and what's an op shop?


K4BN = Knitting for Brisbane's Needy, a local charity group that distributes winter stuff to the needy/organisations.

Op shop = charity shop, raises funds for specific charity by recycling mostly used goods.

Weather terms
TC tropical cyclone, cat category (tells of strength) 1 is weak, 5 is very destructive.


----------



## tourlady522

Love the recipes Sam keep them coming.

tourlady522


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey (had I been on 20 minutes ago I would have said sunny, ) but now it is really dark, pouring with rain and the wind is getting up. I shall be battening down the hatches and staying in today.
> 
> Had a long lie in, perhaps my body wants to hibernate :roll:
> 
> Here's some photos I took while the sun shone yesterday....
> 
> Off to do catch up.


Good morning Purple. Glad yo had a bit of sun this morning even if it didn't last. 
Hibernating isn't always a bad thing :-D 
Love the primrose and snowdrops. Snow is a little deep here for any of the spring flowers to peek through. 
Gentle hugs for you


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the sound of the race cars too --but we were at the Bristol raceway for a Nascar race and it was way too loud--my brother lived about 1/2 hour away so they invited us out --- hadn't really realized how big a deal Nascar races were and how crazy it was there...found out it was something that I preferred to watch on TV -- I have to say the same thing for football games...it's easier to see the plays on TV and not nearly so bitter cold being in the outdoor football stadiums.

It's good to have those interests and that you share them with people around the world.

Time to get the brisket in the oven and finish cleaning up my knitting area mess. I may not be on much today---but know that my prayers continue and I hope every one stays safe.



KateB said:


> Can't say I do since a 'friend' once phoned us from the Melbourne Grand Prix at 3am and said, "Listen to this!" :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I made something like this and am trying to remember what I put in them...I don't think it was rice---but that's a good idea...something that I should do again to have for the lower back which seems to begin aching when I'm standing over the sink or counter too much..I'm bent at just the right angle to aggravate some loss of bone density---it's in the exact spot where scan showed some weakness starting. I've been taking calcium with Vitamin D added, but it does seem to be getting worse. I have a book on strengthening exercises to do, but may go to our local park district's rec center where they have a specific physio program for this sort of thing. I don't want to start it, though, until the weather calms down some.

I just had to "sample" the cheese cake last night----it did crack....but tastes pretty darn good. Not a bad outcome for my first home made one. It will be extra good when I have the warmed up home-made marmalade and dark chocolate sauce to go over the top. DD# said to take credit for the cracks as on purpose to allow the glaze to seep deeper into the cheesecake!

But our guests are dear friends and would be happy with PB & J sandwiches - just as long as we were getting together to catch up.



NanaCaren said:


> You are welcom. I have made bags using rice, they are the same concept of the wheat pillows. Just smaller. Take a hand towel stitch it into a pouch. Fill 2/3 full of rice (I buy the cheapest rice) stitch top shut. Heat in microwave for 1 minute shake the bag to test temperature. If needed heat at 30 second intervals. Be careful it heats fast after the first minute. Sara has used wash cloths for smaller versions.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our kids always called our family car as an "OP" car - meaning "Old Person's" -- so I gathered that OP may be "Other People's" or a second hand shop. Didn't get the KFBN though--thanks for the explanation.



busyworkerbee said:


> K4BN = Knitting for Brisbane's Needy, a local charity group that distributes winter stuff to the needy/organisations.
> 
> Op shop = charity shop, raises funds for specific charity by recycling mostly used goods.
> 
> Weather terms
> TC tropical cyclone, cat category (tells of strength) 1 is weak, 5 is very destructive.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the picture and quote; very funny. May have to copy it and post it on the door to my craft room...LOL


NanaCaren said:


> I do love the meat and potato ones this week. As much as I love my veggies I love my meat and potatoes too. I have receipts scribbled on napkins a few on store receipts as well. Now most times I snap shot with my phone the write or copy it to the computer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning Caren and Purple---love the photos. I'll bet snowdrops will grow here -- I know the primrose do. Seeing your plants is really making me anxious for Spring. Glad you had a bit of sunshine. It's dawning a gloomy day here an more snow starting -- but only a few inches are expected to accumulate.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a still gently snowing Great Bend. It is currently -12C/10F at 07:49, it has stayed the same temp for the past 4 hours. 

today's coffee and a cute auto correct. 

Golden healing energy to those in need. Hugs for all, gentle hugs to those whose FM is being a bit unruly.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the picture and quote; very funny. May have to copy it and post it on the door to my craft room...LOL


I was thinking of doing the same, it is me most times. I don't always buy yarn though.


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen you were not bragging just sharing your joy!

Kate, Rookie, Kathleendoris, Kathy (and anyone I may have missed naming)all your knits are beautiful! Everyone here does such beautiful work.

TNS the waves are absolutely gorgeous, (and so dangerous) reminds me angel wings.

Rookie could you point me to your minnion pattern please? Happy Birthday Bryce! Hope he's well enough to enjoy it!

Julie a work of art! Cant wait to see you wearing it!

Pammie hugs for your Aunt, maybe adopting an older dog not a puppy from a shelter woukd be good. Puppies are the best but a lot of work and energy.

Betty prayers for you and Angie, enjoy your trip to Hobby Lobby!

Think I am caught up on last week, off to fix breakfast we have DGS again today. Snow is just starting!


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


So handsome,


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning to all. Actually got up at 6:30 but then went to bed early last night. Fixed DH and his friend breakfast of cheese & ham eggs and biscuits. 

Caren I can't even begin to imagine having to deal with so much snow! It must be almost over Seth's head! Unbelievable. I bet your legs were nearly frozen!

My broom hangs on the living room wall and is only used for flying during which I always obey the speed limit...LOL. It came from a shop in the North Georgia Mountains and was hand carved. A gift from a friend. And yes Sam, the carved handle does make for an interesting seat when flying. LOL

Zoe it is so good to hear from you! I am so glad your dad is settling in the nursing home well. He sounds like my mom, scooting around and visiting others. I certainly understand not being online as much as you cover all your responsibilities and with your FM. Please keep yourself well and let us hear from you at your convenience. You are missed.

Rookie the minion hat and mitts look wonderful on the GS and you sure can tell how pleased he is with them. Loved that smile on his face. Wouldn't be surprised at all if he sleeps in them.

Sam thanks for posting about the pomme dauphnoise recipe....sounds like what I grew up knowing as scalloped 
potatoes only a bit richer as you use cream. Mom used whole milk and me...skim milk. 

Tourlady522 I don't recall seeing you here before though I may just be having a c.r.a.f.t. moment. Either way, a big welcome to you; Sam always has room for more and love the hear from new folks. Please share with us what you are working on or any recipes. 

Julie I was going to suggest making a rice bag but I do believe Caren already mentioned that. Having a sore muscle, especially when you can't reach it to massage it is a real "pain"...play on words there...but do take it seriously. Just wanted to make you chuckle. I hope it eases up soon. 

I'm going to try blocking my squares today and then see which ones may need to be added to to meet the 8x8 requirement. I know a couple of them will....LOL....wonder if I should add it before blocking? Opinions from anyone? I've already been thinking about if we do something like this for the 2015 KAP (if there is one) that perhaps if we do strips a certain length and no particular width if that would be easier....always room for improvement but not suggesting any changes for this afghan this year....LOL. I do love the idea of the contributions from so many.


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still gently snowing Great Bend. It is currently -12C/10F at 07:49, it has stayed the same temp for the past 4 hours.
> 
> today's coffee and a cute auto correct.
> 
> Golden healing energy to those in need. Hugs for all, gentle hugs to those whose FM is being a bit unruly.


Caren, love the mug! That's how I feel most mornings when the cat gets me up before 6 a.m.
And the hearts are sweet.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> June, bless you. Think I've overworked it a tad. I don't have a ca't so took pic from Secrets of Watercolor by Joe Garcia.


Looks fantastic to me....
Junek


----------



## patocenizo

Wow!!! Lots and lots of recipes wow again. Good morning Sam, good thing you stopped the crossword puzzles to host the Tea Party!! I know what that is like, once I get into one of those puzzles or Sudoku I am a goner for the day. We finally got some rain here in So. Cal. not much but some and we'd love to have lots more. Thanks for hosting the party and until next week!! Have a good one.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


WOW!! What a perfect witch's broom! Do you have a cauldron to go with it?! LOL!
Junek


----------



## wwrightson

Some of those recipes sound absolutely delicious. I could almost eat the keyboard just reading them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Taking it's time- and now I have pulled a muscle in my back- and moving by any method is really sore, oh well, at least it is not something serious!
> Pleasantly hot at nearly 26 C- I have the fan running though. Up to 24 inches on the red scarf I am making for a friend, then on to a Chullo also red, for her- the scarf is my least favourite task, so doing it first- a simple k1 , p1 rib, but it will be warm, as she is well in to her 80's.


Sorry to hear about your pulled muscle. I know that takes time to heal and is no fun. Do you have any moist heat you could use? You can warm a towel but that doesn't stay warm long. Hot water bag with damp towel maybe? Hope you soon feel better and healing wishes your way.


----------



## jonibee

All sound "scrumptious"..you outdid yourself this week..I miss your blog though..I like reading about what's happening in your "neck of the woods"...Thank you for all the wonderful recipes...


----------



## siouxann

Have any of you tried the "Newest Thing in Knitting"? Arm knitting. I watched a video on YouTube and decided that while it certainly is one way to stash-bust, it wasn't for me. My arms are so short that I could probably only get 3-4 stitches on them. I received an email from Deramore's that showed an example. Now I wonder if it is the yarn companies that are promoting this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


Hi Rookie, DGS is so adorable in his hat and mittens, I assume knit by you. Look at that smile, boy does he love you and his scarf and mittens. Pancakes and waffles both...there's nobody like grandma!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I do love the meat and potato ones this week. As much as I love my veggies I love my meat and potatoes too. I have receipts scribbled on napkins a few on store receipts as well. Now most times I snap shot with my phone the write or copy it to the computer.


LOL!! I think that describes most of us who love knitting/crocheting! 
Looking forward to seeing pictures of Seth and DJ next to the snow. But watch them with that much....they could be lost unless you follow their trail.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Mary, we had similar situation with Tim when he was finally released from the NICU after 2 1/2 months there.
> 
> For the next about 6 months, he received special formula through a JG tube into his small intestine for ten to twelve hours each night. The pump had to be refilled at 2 AM every night. Because of the brain trauma at birth, the CP left him too weak to nurse for all the nourishment he needed per day.
> 
> Happily, he had advanced so much that by mid-January of the next year (about 6 months after birth) he had become strong enough to have the pump removed, and he's been a regular oral consumer ever since. One of the girls who lunched with him regularly recently pointed out that Tim would and could eat anything that didn't move faster than he did.
> 
> Sometimes the methods of prep or serving foods may have needed adaptations, but he's never been a picky eater. If it can sit on a plate or in a bowl, it is likely that he will enjoy it! Thank God for small blessings.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's a joy to have a child that's not a picky eater. I told my children early on if you don't like it, eat something else but I only cook one meal at a time. Thank goodness, none of them had food allergies.
JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been knitting up front and back together, and then knitted the beginning of the underarm gusset- you have to work backwards and forwards up the back and the front, separately from approximately the level of the armpit, to the shoulder, then you pick up stitches for the sleeves and knit down to the cuffs.
> Does that explain it better?- I have been taking photos at the crucial points!


I think I understand as I did a top down once, so perhaps it is similar. Fascinating.


----------



## jknappva

[ Letting you all in on a little secret --- you just got to live around it and pace yourself. I have learned to do that very well. Take care everyone and I will try to get back and post through the week. I am not able to keep up with all the postings and chatter! Zoe [/quote]

Zoe, my dear....so glad you stopped in and let us know how your parents are. I know it's a weight off your shoulders that your dad has settled into the nursing home, and extra special that he enjoys it. Is your mother living alone? If I remember, she's not too far from you.
My sympathy on the fibro....I don't have it but Sir Arthur doesn't like the cold either and he's taken up permanent residence with me this winter. 
Be safe in all the snow and cold.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Zoe, did you know that potatoes are part of the nightshade family of plants and that they are triggers for fibro? This also includes tomatoes and okra. I hope you feel better soon, though I know it is ongoing. I know mine has been acting up lately, but I am blessed to not have it nearly as bad at this point as some of you. I pray for less painful days for you.
> 
> Tami


Isn't it strange how the ones that trigger it are ones that we crave, at least as far as potatoes go? One of my favorites.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Taking it's time- and now I have pulled a muscle in my back- and moving by any method is really sore, oh well, at least it is not something serious!
> Pleasantly hot at nearly 26 C- I have the fan running though. Up to 24 inches on the red scarf I am making for a friend, then on to a Chullo also red, for her- the scarf is my least favourite task, so doing it first- a simple k1 , p1 rib, but it will be warm, as she is well in to her 80's.


So sorry you've pulled a muscle in your back...that can be so painful..
If we had 26c/78f here in the summertime, we would be rejoicing that it wasn't so hot!!! Our temps in summer are usually in the mid 90's/34c on average and sometimes higher.
Hope the muscle soon relaxes.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


His smile is gorgeous and he certainly likes his hat and mittens. I'm with you on missing the party!
JK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Funny you should say this; I vaguely remember when I was very young and visiting relatives in Pennsylvania one winter. I recall my mom making me carry an umbrella when I went out in the snow so she could see me. 


jknappva said:


> LOL!! I think that describes most of us who love knitting/crocheting!
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of Seth and DJ next to the snow. But watch them with that much....they could be lost unless you follow their trail.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness I have so much to learn about this MacBook Air....not complaining though....absolutely love it; just different from my HP pc. Like....how do I make folders or even if I can...how to refresh my screen...LOL...I'm making a list so when I go to my first class on the 16th I am ready with the questions....LOL
Hugs to all, I'm off for a bit...TTYL


----------



## jknappva

M's birthday is tomorrow, so I will probably be MIA most of the day. After he works on my car, we will probably take off and do something.

Off to catch up on the next 7 pages!

Tami[/quote]

So glad you got home safely. Car troubles in this nasty weather is even more scary than normal.
Happy birthday to M!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wanted to say hello and that is just about all today as I am meeting a friend for lunch and then she is helping me clean and the house needs straightening before she can even help. Need to get some surfaces clear. Just when I think I am getting ahead I get so behind. Fun thing is though, that I'm not expecting company, so it will be clean just for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sorry I am going to miss so many posts and get so behind. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> It does, I really love when it changes perfectly normal, common names of people to something totally off the wall. :roll: :roll: :roll: It changed Dereks to Freemans on me earlier. :hunf:


Whenever I see something in a post that makes absolutely no sense at all, I know auto-correct is alive and well!! LOL!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I keep meaning to do something about a wheat pillow- I used one with great success while I was in Scotland 2011.


Rice bags work well heated in the microwave, too.
JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I have so much to learn about this MacBook Air....not complaining though....absolutely love it; just different from my HP pc. Like....how do I make folders or even if I can...how to refresh my screen...LOL...I'm making a list so when I go to my first class on the 16th I am ready with the questions....LOL
> Hugs to all, I'm off for a bit...TTYL


To refresh your screen click on View up at the top of the screen. Go to refresh and click on refresh or reload page. Hope this helps. We can help with a few of the small things and after you take your course, you can help us. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Actually got up at 6:30 but then went to bed early last night. Fixed DH and his friend breakfast of cheese & ham eggs and biscuits.
> 
> Caren I can't even begin to imagine having to deal with so much snow! It must be almost over Seth's head! Unbelievable. I bet your legs were nearly frozen!
> 
> Good morning Gwenie, breakfast sounds delicious.
> 
> It is getting deep and if it keeps up the fun of shoveling will wear off. A part of winter is all. It is getting close to being over Seth's head, he thinks it's great. Jamie was knocking icicles off the roof yesterday. A few of them sounded as if they were going to come right through the window. My legs were oddly not cold at all. I put lotion on right before I am going outdoors, it helps to keep body parts warm. Learned this when I was young and marched in a lot of fall/winter parades where slacks were not part of the outfit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tami, I did the arm knitting. Did a scarf for GD in about 5 min., and I have very short arms. Stitches don't all go on arm the way this was done. One at a time.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly is long!


When the new bridge across our river, the James, was built in the mid 1970's, they left 6/10 of a mile for a fishing pier. I believe that's about .96 km. It's the longest one on the East Coast of the U.S. It's open from April to Nov. 
But the tides in the river are nothing like the waves in the Channel!
JK


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Caren, love the mug! That's how I feel most mornings when the cat gets me up before 6 a.m.
> And the hearts are sweet.


I can go weeks without having coffee there are some days I just want it. I'm more of a tea drinker for the most part. I mostly like the cups/mugs they have for coffee. I especially like the hearts


----------



## Cashmeregma

I was a shopper at Target and became a Target, so had to get new card and all the confusion that goes with it. Yuck. This modern world does sure have its problems. Now to learn new number for the ATM and to change all the bills set up. So confusing. DH is not happy with me, but it was Christmas time and I accidentally used the card connected with our checking. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey (had I been on 20 minutes ago I would have said sunny, ) but now it is really dark, pouring with rain and the wind is getting up. I shall be battening down the hatches and staying in today.
> 
> Had a long lie in, perhaps my body wants to hibernate :roll:
> 
> Here's some photos I took while the sun shone yesterday....
> 
> Off to do catch up.


I can hardly believe you have flowers blooming when we're so miserably cold and have a possibility of more snow/ice. I'm so glad you have the early blooms to cheer you while the rain is pouring.
Sounds like an excellent day to hibernate and knit!
JK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the sound of the race cars too --but we were at the Bristol raceway for a Nascar race and it was way too loud--my brother lived about 1/2 hour away so they invited us out --- hadn't really realized how big a deal Nascar races were and how crazy it was there...found out it was something that I preferred to watch on TV -- I have to say the same thing for football games...it's easier to see the plays on TV and not nearly so bitter cold being in the outdoor football stadiums.
> 
> It's good to have those interests and that you share them with people around the world.
> 
> My brother-in-law builds race engines and he and my sister are usually at the local race track every Sat. night during the season. They keep earphones in the truck to muffle the sounds since they're usually parked in the 'pit. So the engines are even louder than in the stands.
> He's semi-retired now...he said he thought he was going to start rebuilding classic car engines....must less pressure and the owners don't complain about cost!
> JK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey (had I been on 20 minutes ago I would have said sunny, ) but now it is really dark, pouring with rain and the wind is getting up. I shall be battening down the hatches and staying in today.
> 
> Had a long lie in, perhaps my body wants to hibernate :roll:
> 
> Here's some photos I took while the sun shone yesterday....
> 
> Off to do catch up.


Lovely, goes well with my coffee. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> LOL!! I think that describes most of us who love knitting/crocheting!
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of Seth and DJ next to the snow. But watch them with that much....they could be lost unless you follow their trail.
> Junek


Luna wouldn't let them be lost for long she follows them every where out there.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still gently snowing Great Bend. It is currently -12C/10F at 07:49, it has stayed the same temp for the past 4 hours.
> 
> today's coffee and a cute auto correct.
> 
> Golden healing energy to those in need. Hugs for all, gentle hugs to those whose FM is being a bit unruly.


Thanks for coffee having my second cup, so love the HUGS,


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Tami Ohio!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a very happy year. Here is my birthday wish for you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Thanks for coffee having my second cup, so love the HUGS,


You are most welcome. The hugs are done perfectly with the steams and hearts.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, I know who to turn to when I dig out some UFOs that we were given some time ago. Really fantastic work. Re your back - do you anyone who has a small tems machine? (A small machine with stick on pads which send pulses of heat through affected area) Sounds like you would benefit from the use of one at the moment. I also see I wasn't the only one caught out by Admin being on the ball and splitting last week's ktp already.
> 
> Wow, the watercolour cat is beautiful, I so wanted to cuddle him.
> 
> Sorlenna - it is lovely work, I look forward to seeing the completed project.'
> 
> Love all the kiddy projects.
> 
> Boy am I glad I am in summer when I look at the deep snow pictures. the little one looked like his feet are not touching the ground and his little elbow was on the top of the snow.
> 
> And before I forget again - man that wave was unreal. Hope you don't get them very often


You see them advertised- but I have always dismissed them for cost. We have acupuncturists around but that is cost too- Fale really believes in acupuncture- but I have never been convinced, because they always try to make you buy these horrid tasting brews that they reckon will cure you!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Ok, so what is K4BN (knit for ?) and what's an op shop?


the K4BN is a knitting charity, an op shop is an Opportunity shop or second hand!


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Tami Ohio!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a very happy year. Here is my birthday wish for you!


what lovely stepping stones. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> You see them advertised- but I have always dismissed them for cost. We have acupuncturists around but that is cost too- Fale really believes in acupuncture- but I have never been convinced, because they always try to make you buy these horrid tasting brews that they reckon will cure you!


Acupuncture does work mum had it done for years, until her insurance stopped paying for it. She never bought the teas they offered.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey (had I been on 20 minutes ago I would have said sunny, ) but now it is really dark, pouring with rain and the wind is getting up. I shall be battening down the hatches and staying in today.
> 
> Had a long lie in, perhaps my body wants to hibernate :roll:
> 
> Here's some photos I took while the sun shone yesterday....
> 
> Off to do catch up.


Lovely! Always think of snowdrops and the first crocuses as the harbinger of spring! the primrose is so beautiful!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> what lovely stepping stones. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Morning all. Woke up to pouring rain (again) this morning but it's now stopped and we have a few patches of blue sky and even sunshine! Don't get too excited - more storms are forecast! Spent last night catching up with last weeks posts. I meant to watch the Olympics opening ceremony and then forgot about it! I will try and find it on catch up over the weekend.
> Gwennie - I'm so pleased you got your back payment - what a relief it must feel to get all the bills paid and off your back, and a bit left over for some of the things you need. You're not boasting at all, I'm happy to join in your excitement.
> 
> I love the cat painting. The first thing I noticed was the eyes, you have got those really well and I'm sure they are one of the hardest things to do.
> 
> So pleased to hear that little Faith is beginning to eat again - small steps but I hope she manages to keep moving forwards. Her poor family have so much on their plate at the moment.
> Love the little dress Kate and KathleenDoris' blue sweaters.
> I have nothing on the needles at the moment but must get on with the square(s) soon. I bought three balls of red, white, blue acrylic yarn with the idea of doing something with a Union Jack design but have decided that's far beyond my capabilities! Bought the yarn in a hurry and can't say I like the colours too much anyway, very garish. Think I'll stick to something plain in a nicer yarn.


My squares are waiting for me to get together the postage- the red white a blue sounds like it was a brilliant idea- but no point if you don't like the colours! Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcom. I have made bags using rice, they are the same concept of the wheat pillows. Just smaller. Take a hand towel stitch it into a pouch. Fill 2/3 full of rice (I buy the cheapest rice) stitch top shut. Heat in microwave for 1 minute shake the bag to test temperature. If needed heat at 30 second intervals. Be careful it heats fast after the first minute. Sara has used wash cloths for smaller versions.


Even better idea! Rice I have! My wheat is really ancient, not that that would really matter!


----------



## Lurker 2

tourlady522 said:


> Love the recipes Sam keep them coming.
> 
> tourlady522


Welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Gwen you were not bragging just sharing your joy!
> 
> Kate, Rookie, Kathleendoris, Kathy (and anyone I may have missed naming)all your knits are beautiful! Everyone here does such beautiful work.
> 
> TNS the waves are absolutely gorgeous, (and so dangerous) reminds me angel wings.
> 
> Rookie could you point me to your minnion pattern please? Happy Birthday Bryce! Hope he's well enough to enjoy it!
> 
> Julie a work of art! Cant wait to see you wearing it!
> 
> Pammie hugs for your Aunt, maybe adopting an older dog not a puppy from a shelter woukd be good. Puppies are the best but a lot of work and energy.
> 
> Betty prayers for you and Angie, enjoy your trip to Hobby Lobby!
> 
> Think I am caught up on last week, off to fix breakfast we have DGS again today. Snow is just starting!


I guess that is what you are busy doing now- being with DGS! as I think it is about 10 in the morning for you- it is 4 am here and I am about to get a loaf of bread started- KTP is so tempting- I am trying to catch up- then will head back to the kitchen! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Actually got up at 6:30 but then went to bed early last night. Fixed DH and his friend breakfast of cheese & ham eggs and biscuits.
> 
> Caren I can't even begin to imagine having to deal with so much snow! It must be almost over Seth's head! Unbelievable. I bet your legs were nearly frozen!
> 
> My broom hangs on the living room wall and is only used for flying during which I always obey the speed limit...LOL. It came from a shop in the North Georgia Mountains and was hand carved. A gift from a friend. And yes Sam, the carved handle does make for an interesting seat when flying. LOL
> 
> Zoe it is so good to hear from you! I am so glad your dad is settling in the nursing home well. He sounds like my mom, scooting around and visiting others. I certainly understand not being online as much as you cover all your responsibilities and with your FM. Please keep yourself well and let us hear from you at your convenience. You are missed.
> 
> Rookie the minion hat and mitts look wonderful on the GS and you sure can tell how pleased he is with them. Loved that smile on his face. Wouldn't be surprised at all if he sleeps in them.
> 
> Sam thanks for posting about the pomme dauphnoise recipe....sounds like what I grew up knowing as scalloped
> potatoes only a bit richer as you use cream. Mom used whole milk and me...skim milk.
> 
> Tourlady522 I don't recall seeing you here before though I may just be having a c.r.a.f.t. moment. Either way, a big welcome to you; Sam always has room for more and love the hear from new folks. Please share with us what you are working on or any recipes.
> 
> Julie I was going to suggest making a rice bag but I do believe Caren already mentioned that. Having a sore muscle, especially when you can't reach it to massage it is a real "pain"...play on words there...but do take it seriously. Just wanted to make you chuckle. I hope it eases up soon.
> 
> I'm going to try blocking my squares today and then see which ones may need to be added to to meet the 8x8 requirement. I know a couple of them will....LOL....wonder if I should add it before blocking? Opinions from anyone? I've already been thinking about if we do something like this for the 2015 KAP (if there is one) that perhaps if we do strips a certain length and no particular width if that would be easier....always room for improvement but not suggesting any changes for this afghan this year....LOL. I do love the idea of the contributions from so many.


Strips could be a solution!
The pain brings me to tears- but only because of my loss- I do miss him so Gwen- sorry to be a cracked record- I guess the ache will eventually ease...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just saw a thing on the Chew where Michael Symon made Corn Flake crusted French Toast. He soaked bread in the egg mixture (had some cinnamon in it) and then in the corn flake mixture before frying them. They looked so good and something that the grandkids would like....just in case you're looking for something for DGS's breakfast.

We had a great time last night with DGS and his Mom for his birthday --- some indoor glow in the dark miniature golf and then to a pancake house where he has more choices of foods he likes...he had both pancakes and waffle!!

It was so crowded in the restaurant, though and to me too hot, but I was glad to see DGS eating. He had a good night last night so his birthday party with his classmates and other 5 year old friends is on for today----glad I'm missing that one.

I'll send you the patterns via email...thanks for the yarn ball pattern...may play with that tomorrow.



Pup lover said:


> Gwen you were not bragging just sharing your joy!
> 
> Kate, Rookie, Kathleendoris, Kathy (and anyone I may have missed naming)all your knits are beautiful! Everyone here does such beautiful work.
> 
> TNS the waves are absolutely gorgeous, (and so dangerous) reminds me angel wings.
> 
> Rookie could you point me to your minnion pattern please? Happy Birthday Bryce! Hope he's well enough to enjoy it!
> 
> Julie a work of art! Cant wait to see you wearing it!
> 
> Pammie hugs for your Aunt, maybe adopting an older dog not a puppy from a shelter woukd be good. Puppies are the best but a lot of work and energy.
> 
> Betty prayers for you and Angie, enjoy your trip to Hobby Lobby!
> 
> Think I am caught up on last week, off to fix breakfast we have DGS again today. Snow is just starting!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your pulled muscle. I know that takes time to heal and is no fun. Do you have any moist heat you could use? You can warm a towel but that doesn't stay warm long. Hot water bag with damp towel maybe? Hope you soon feel better and healing wishes your way.


Thanks Angora- I must get the day started- and that would be a good thing to accomplish! (actually thinking of stitching A RICE BAG)[oops hit caps lock!]So far I have just been standing under the warm shower, and also as the head is detachable using that to direct the warmth at the right spot!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Have any of you tried the "Newest Thing in Knitting"? Arm knitting. I watched a video on YouTube and decided that while it certainly is one way to stash-bust, it wasn't for me. My arms are so short that I could probably only get 3-4 stitches on them. I received an email from Deramore's that showed an example. Now I wonder if it is the yarn companies that are promoting this.


Probably would be!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I think I understand as I did a top down once, so perhaps it is similar. Fascinating.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> K4BN = Knitting for Brisbane's Needy, a local charity group that distributes winter stuff to the needy/organisations.
> 
> Op shop = charity shop, raises funds for specific charity by recycling mostly used goods.
> 
> Weather terms
> TC tropical cyclone, cat category (tells of strength) 1 is weak, 5 is very destructive.


Thanks! Amazing what you learn on this forum!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So sorry you've pulled a muscle in your back...that can be so painful..
> If we had 26c/78f here in the summertime, we would be rejoicing that it wasn't so hot!!! Our temps in summer are usually in the mid 90's/34c on average and sometimes higher.
> Hope the muscle soon relaxes.
> Junek


But we have an island climate, not continental like yours! [for which I am grateful] The muscle is still in spasm but easing a bit- I was debating whether I could stand going to church- but I think I will be able to cope!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Rice bags work well heated in the microwave, too.
> JK


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen---I'd block the squares ahead of time. What I did was thoroughly wet them and squeeze out excess water and then pin it around a 8 x 8 square of stencil plastic---any old plastic or heavy cardboard will work. And I stretched as far as I could and still keep the rectangular or square shape...I was able to get another 1/4 to 1/2 inch out of the width and height. Once stretched, I sprayed with a very light mixture of stiffener (Elmer's glue and water--lots of water) and let it dry. Then without unpinning it from my foam board backin (I guess this is where using plastic makes the most sense) -- I ran it under shower spray to rinse it well and then let dry again. When I unpinned it, it kept it's shape very well and look and feel fine. You could also dampen the square - pin it out as best you can and then use a steamer to set it. I think both ways work very well with acrylic.

If you still need to add on at that point then you can do so and then reblock remembering that the new addition will also likely stretch some to get the 8 x 8 you want.

I think the squares would work out well for 2015 KAP also---afterall, we have this year's experience to fall back on.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Actually got up at 6:30 but then went to bed early last night. Fixed DH and his friend breakfast of cheese & ham eggs and biscuits.
> 
> Caren I can't even begin to imagine having to deal with so much snow! It must be almost over Seth's head! Unbelievable. I bet your legs were nearly frozen!
> 
> My broom hangs on the living room wall and is only used for flying during which I always obey the speed limit...LOL. It came from a shop in the North Georgia Mountains and was hand carved. A gift from a friend. And yes Sam, the carved handle does make for an interesting seat when flying. LOL
> 
> Zoe it is so good to hear from you! I am so glad your dad is settling in the nursing home well. He sounds like my mom, scooting around and visiting others. I certainly understand not being online as much as you cover all your responsibilities and with your FM. Please keep yourself well and let us hear from you at your convenience. You are missed.
> 
> Rookie the minion hat and mitts look wonderful on the GS and you sure can tell how pleased he is with them. Loved that smile on his face. Wouldn't be surprised at all if he sleeps in them.
> 
> Sam thanks for posting about the pomme dauphnoise recipe....sounds like what I grew up knowing as scalloped
> potatoes only a bit richer as you use cream. Mom used whole milk and me...skim milk.
> 
> Tourlady522 I don't recall seeing you here before though I may just be having a c.r.a.f.t. moment. Either way, a big welcome to you; Sam always has room for more and love the hear from new folks. Please share with us what you are working on or any recipes.
> 
> Julie I was going to suggest making a rice bag but I do believe Caren already mentioned that. Having a sore muscle, especially when you can't reach it to massage it is a real "pain"...play on words there...but do take it seriously. Just wanted to make you chuckle. I hope it eases up soon.
> 
> I'm going to try blocking my squares today and then see which ones may need to be added to to meet the 8x8 requirement. I know a couple of them will....LOL....wonder if I should add it before blocking? Opinions from anyone? I've already been thinking about if we do something like this for the 2015 KAP (if there is one) that perhaps if we do strips a certain length and no particular width if that would be easier....always room for improvement but not suggesting any changes for this afghan this year....LOL. I do love the idea of the contributions from so many.


----------



## KateB

Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!....and I'm glad to say it was his father who was with him, not me! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When the new bridge across our river, the James, was built in the mid 1970's, they left 6/10 of a mile for a fishing pier. I believe that's about .96 km. It's the longest one on the East Coast of the U.S. It's open from April to Nov.
> But the tides in the river are nothing like the waves in the Channel!
> JK


I think this is an exceptional winter , though!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I was a shopper at Target and became a Target, so had to get new card and all the confusion that goes with it. Yuck. This modern world does sure have its problems. Now to learn new number for the ATM and to change all the bills set up. So confusing. DH is not happy with me, but it was Christmas time and I accidentally used the card connected with our checking. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Target? like to fraud?


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!


Thanks, he makes me smile every time, such a blessing :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Acupuncture does work mum had it done for years, until her insurance stopped paying for it. She never bought the teas they offered.


They are not considered for help here- you have to pay the full charge- which is about $80 for a half hour- way beyond my budget!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm really going to bed now.
> sweet dreams everyone!!!!


Love the auto-correct pic!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> HEE HEE I am so going to pass this on. Someone has had a few auto corrects lately, finally gives up trying to fox them.
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Did you mean this one?!!
> :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

We also got hit by a cyber spy---not sure if it was through Target(chain store in USA), but it may have been. I use our debit card only for cash withdrawals and not purchases so that is still safe---but our credit union flagged our credit card when it was up for renewal (February) and then issued a brand new card with new number, etc. rather than just issue a new expiration date and CSV number. All of our automatic charges like the highway tolls, mail order prescriptions and PayPal all had to be changed. Our credit union is very good about "watching" the charges. I went to our daughter's in Springfield and did the Thanksgiving Day grocery shopping and the credit union/Visa denied the charge--luckily I had an American Express (used by Costco) that I could use...especially since I had decided to do a random act of kindness and purchase the soldier's stuff behind me -- it was kind of embarrassing when the first card was declined! I called the Credit Union and they admitted that they shouldn't have stopped that one because they have history of charges from us in Springfield, IL before. I was very glad when the caught a charge in Africa -- we had to advise them of DH's trip to Germany ahead of time so that any of those charges would go right through. They are certainly on top of things which is a great comfort.



Angora1 said:


> I was a shopper at Target and became a Target, so had to get new card and all the confusion that goes with it. Yuck. This modern world does sure have its problems. Now to learn new number for the ATM and to change all the bills set up. So confusing. DH is not happy with me, but it was Christmas time and I accidentally used the card connected with our checking. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH and I spent a great deal of our time at the drag strip with his muscle cars while we were dating - we'd also go see the stock car races and demolition derbies. I can remember one where we were so close to the track that we were covered in dirt when it was over....not a time you'd want to be eating popcorn or nachos. I do like being around the car stuff...we'll be going to the Auto Show at McCormick Place next week sometime. DH loves working on his classic 1967 car.



jknappva said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sound of the race cars too --but we were at the Bristol raceway for a Nascar race and it was way too loud--my brother lived about 1/2 hour away so they invited us out --- hadn't really realized how big a deal Nascar races were and how crazy it was there...found out it was something that I preferred to watch on TV -- I have to say the same thing for football games...it's easier to see the plays on TV and not nearly so bitter cold being in the outdoor football stadiums.
> 
> It's good to have those interests and that you share them with people around the world.
> 
> My brother-in-law builds race engines and he and my sister are usually at the local race track every Sat. night during the season. They keep earphones in the truck to muffle the sounds since they're usually parked in the 'pit. So the engines are even louder than in the stands.
> He's semi-retired now...he said he thought he was going to start rebuilding classic car engines....must less pressure and the owners don't complain about cost!
> JK
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and as we were leaving the restaurant, another little boy shouted - Mom,it's a Minion...I love the Minions--cool hat, man!"


An accolade from a peer....doesn't get better! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!


worked well for me this time- lovely to see him, does it take forever to download for everyone else or is it just my machine?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I would be a good way to use up the wheat! I'm pretty sure I found a pouch of something in a craft store in Michigan (cherry pits?) that I used in the home made heating pad.



Lurker 2 said:


> Even better idea! Rice I have! My wheat is really ancient, not that that would really matter!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had to "sample" the cheese cake last night----it did crack....but tastes pretty darn good. Not a bad outcome for my first home made one. It will be extra good when I have the warmed up home-made marmalade and dark chocolate sauce to go over the top. DD# said to take credit for the cracks as on purpose to allow the glaze to seep deeper into the cheesecake!
> 
> But our guests are dear friends and would be happy with PB & J sandwiches - just as long as we were getting together to catch up.


I like your DD!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I would be a good way to use up the wheat! I'm pretty sure I found a pouch of something in a craft store in Michigan (cherry pits?) that I used in the home made heating pad.


I have a whole large rubbish tin of it- I used to keep hens- and would love to get a couple- but would need to have a Ringo proof house!


----------



## RookieRetiree

So cute---if a knelt like that, I'd never be able to get up again. Love his new haircut.



KateB said:


> Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Tami Ohio!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a very happy year. Here is my birthday wish for you!


Happy birthday! You and my youngest DD share today.


----------



## Sorlenna

ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee. 

This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm pretty partial to her myself!



KateB said:


> I like your DD!


----------



## martina

RookieRetiree said:


> ......especially since I had decided to do a random act of kindness and purchase the soldier's stuff behind me --


That was a very kind thing for you to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wonder if it's still good or does it turn rancid over time? If it's still good, why not make up a bunch of bags using bits and scraps and selling them?

No chance of chickens for a long time to come as Ringo is going to be around for a long time.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a whole large rubbish tin of it- I used to keep hens- and would love to get a couple- but would need to have a Ringo proof house!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Tami!



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday! You and my youngest DD share today.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Strips could be a solution!
> The pain brings me to tears- but only because of my loss- I do miss him so Gwen- sorry to be a cracked record- I guess the ache will eventually ease...


Very understandable Julie, it must be worse than if he had died because you know he's still here, but you can't see him. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ChrisEl

Pup lover said:


> Pammie hugs for your Aunt, maybe adopting an older dog not a puppy from a shelter woukd be good. Puppies are the best but a lot of work and energy.


Was thinking the same thing. And if someone could reassure her that the dog would have a home if something happened to her, that would help too. The shelter where we found our dog told us they would always take her back if necessary, though I think we could count on DD to take over...she loves the dog too.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> worked well for me this time- lovely to see him, does it take forever to download for everyone else or is it just my machine?


No it comes up quite quickly on my iPad, but it takes an age to put it onto the forum.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


All gorgeous....puppy, dog and you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


Praying you will find the way to have at least one of the pups! Is the real problem they are so far away?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if it's still good or does it turn rancid over time? If it's still good, why not make up a bunch of bags using bits and scraps and selling them?
> 
> No chance of chickens for a long time to come as Ringo is going to be around for a long time.


I actually thought it might be something to put to the powers that be- before they take all my retirement money in rent!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Very understandable Julie, it must be worse than if he had died because you know he's still here, but you can't see him. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks so much Kate!

Why not institute a group hug?

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kate!
> 
> Why not institute a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Ditto, Kate, and I'm in for the hug!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto, Kate, and I'm in for the hug!


That pup is so gorgeous, can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! Just had a small bowl of my yoghurt- will see how that goes- tomorrow I will make a simple loaf of bread- sometimes white is good- but I will make it small. I was not very thrilled when I pulled my back- was not doing anything out of the ordinary!
> Have not found much on the Olympics so far- I usually enjoy the Winter Olympics- but you need to find the channel showing it- and I don't buy the TV Guide these days- costs nearly as much as a packet of yoghurt mix, which I would rather have!


Can you look up the guide on the intenet? Thats the one I usually use, it's just easier. I agree, I wouldn't buy it here either, as it's just a magazine I put down on the coffee table, it collects dust and other stuff on top of it, the I throw them all out without having looked at them even. :?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good they are doing what they should, despite problems!


Thankfully, now if he'd just remember to send me a pic, I want to see them on his feet. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591

Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
Joy, the cat painting is great.
Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.

Wel, enough for now, have a good day


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Can you look up the guide on the intenet? Thats the one I usually use, it's just easier. I agree, I wouldn't buy it here either, as it's just a magazine I put down on the coffee table, it collects dust and other stuff on top of it, the I throw them all out without having looked at them even. :?


I have not got that properly sorted- I guess if I put in Freeview it might come up with what I want- sometimes one wastes masses of time in the wrong site!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully, now if he'd just remember to send me a pic, I want to see them on his feet. lol


He is not the snap shot king, is he? I sort of gather you are the image person- or have I got it wrong?


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I have said it before- and will repeat myself- I am not a knitter of afghan squares- it was a real struggle- but being done they will be posted as the only way I can be a part of KAP.


Hoping you will be able to participate through Skype this year as well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still gently snowing Great Bend. It is currently -12C/10F at 07:49, it has stayed the same temp for the past 4 hours.
> 
> today's coffee and a cute auto correct.
> 
> Golden healing energy to those in need. Hugs for all, gentle hugs to those whose FM is being a bit unruly.


Love the coffee hugs, and all. I'm needing mine 
intravenously today though.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


Keeping positive thoughts for you! sorry it was more extensive than expected- but hopefully the 6 weeks will go smoothly- Gwen is the one who has had so much experience of waiting for slings/casts etc to come off. It was quite amazing what she managed to accomplish!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Hoping you will be able to participate through Skype this year as well.


It would be good! but the time allotted last year was very awkward for me- and I cannot expect everything to revolve around my Sunday! At least we have the experience of the Skyping last year! [to learn from]


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Even better idea! Rice I have! My wheat is really ancient, not that that would really matter!


I don't imagine it makes a difference on the age of the wheat or the rice for that matter.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Luna wouldn't let them be lost for long she follows them every where out there.


Tie a flag to her tail? lol


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> The gansey/guernsey is based on the knit and purl, basically- with a few cables or 'ropes' as they are known traditionally, thrown in- nothing very complex- but good if you are happy with charts!
> That sounds like a small step in the right direction for Faith- keeping her in my thoughts.


I have read charts for color knitting for years now so I should be able to adjust for the symbols on charts. I will be watching the workshop and seeing if I can play around a bit with it. Time to do everything I want to do, seems to be at a premium right now. There are several workshops that I would like to sit down and try out the skills. I am getting some WIP done this weekend so that workshop is a bit easier to follow. I think of you everyday because my computer desktop background reminds me of pictures you post of your country. I love the mountains and the water. It brings peace to me in an otherwise hectic life.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.


Even with more weeks, it is done and over, at the least, and I am glad of that. I hear you on the morphine--I try to avoid things like that myself. And you know we are always here for moral support!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kate!
> 
> Why not institute a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Strips could be a solution!
> The pain brings me to tears- but only because of my loss- I do miss him so Gwen- sorry to be a cracked record- I guess the ache will eventually ease...


I would think strips would be just as difficult if they wren't done in certain lengths width wouldn't be as important though.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


So glad it all went well Bonnie. Take care and do as they told you! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I don't imagine it makes a difference on the age of the wheat or the rice for that matter.


Wheat is supposed to have survived viable in the Egyptian pyramids, I am fairly sure!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I have read charts for color knitting for years now so I should be able to adjust for the symbols on charts. I will be watching the workshop and seeing if I can play around a bit with it. Time to do everything I want to do, seems to be at a premium right now. There are several workshops that I would like to sit down and try out the skills. I am getting some WIP done this weekend so that workshop is a bit easier to follow. I think of you everyday because my computer desktop background reminds me of pictures you post of your country. I love the mountains and the water. It brings peace to me in an otherwise hectic life.


The problems I have had with charts stem largely from the fact that the symbols vary with the author- rather than being consistent, symbols for knit and purl are basic though. I have followed the example of Gladys Thompson and Rae Compton, as my major sources.
That is lovely that you find peace in those photos!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I'm in!


Hugs from me too (((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hugs from me too (((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))


I'll join in again!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll join in again!


We have the world surrounded :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> We have the world surrounded :thumbup:


Isn't that a comforting thought!


----------



## Glennys 2

Rookie: I would love to have the pattern for the minion hat and gloves also. I also have done the arm knitting. Last year I made a scarf and while it was light it was also warm. Have some yarn to make another one. Can't believe how fast they go.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> The problems I have had with charts stem largely from the fact that the symbols vary with the author- rather than being consistent, symbols for knit and purl are basic though. I have followed the example of Gladys Thompson and Rae Compton, as my major sources.
> That is lovely that you find peace in those photos!


I can adjust to reading a chart as long as the there is a symbol chart to explain what each symbol represents.


----------



## pacer

Sorlenna...that puppy is adorable. I understand why you would like one or more.

Rookie...Tell Bryce Happy Birthday. I love the hat and mittens. Could you PM the pattern to me? Enjoy your get together today.

Bonnie...Sending prayers of healing your way. Glad that the surgery is done with and now just the healing. Don't overdo as we want you to heal well. 

Sam...You must have a lot of snow if the boys would get lost in it. How do the 4 legged family members manage to maneuver in it? 

Need to get some housework done before watching more Olympics and going to the musical tonight. I need to knit while watching the Olympics. Time is precious around here.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Tami Ohio!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a very happy year. Here is my birthday wish for you!


I just LOVE when you post photos of your stained glass stepping stones, Shirley - sooooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I can adjust to reading a chart as long as the there is a symbol chart to explain what each symbol represents.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Angora1! I certainly will share any info I may learn. I'll need to take plenty of notes I'm sure. 


Angora1 said:


> To refresh your screen click on View up at the top of the screen. Go to refresh and click on refresh or reload page. Hope this helps. We can help with a few of the small things and after you take your course, you can help us. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and I spent a great deal of our time at the drag strip with his muscle cars while we were dating - we'd also go see the stock car races and demolition derbies. I can remember one where we were so close to the track that we were covered in dirt when it was over....not a time you'd want to be eating popcorn or nachos. I do like being around the car stuff...we'll be going to the Auto Show at McCormick Place next week sometime. DH loves working on his classic 1967 car.


DH's cousin's husband races a nitro funny car in the Seattle area. The whole family is involved...the son (now 21) is the crew chief and when he's not working machining parts, he is working for other racers who fly him all over the country. DH's cousin and the daughter clean parts after each race, when they have to tear down the engine and rebuild it again before the next race (if they are still in contention). We met up with them in Baton Rouge a few years ago - wow, what an experience. We got to be right down by the cars when they did the burn out...made us jump - LOL...didn't know what to expect - thought we missed the race. It was a great time. We are thinking it would be great fun to get out of all this cold and snow and catch up with them in Bakersfield, California in March...still in the talking stages


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


Oh my goodness...look at that tiny pup. I can see why you want him! SOOOOOO Cute!!!!!

DH always says that if they could find a way to make cats stay tiny, the powers that be would be ga-zillionaires! Who can resist a kitten? ...And he always thought he was a dog man - LOL


----------



## Miss Pam

KateB said:


> All gorgeous....puppy, dog and you!


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness who could get over such a loss and yet know he is still here quickly? Not a cracked record at all just that I feel so bad for you and know that it is very unlikely to change unfortunately. I wish we could be nearer and give you the biggest hugs ever and lots of support other than our wishes. You are such a dear one Julie. Wish there really were magic wands to wave over you. Did you get my "ok" to the Skype? I do have it loaded now.



Lurker 2 said:


> Strips could be a solution!
> The pain brings me to tears- but only because of my loss- I do miss him so Gwen- sorry to be a cracked record- I guess the ache will eventually ease...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glennys2 and Pacer:

Hi --- send me a PM reminding me of your email and I'll get them right off to you. They were fun to knit...they were free pattern, but I want to direct you to the designer's websites and patterns.



Glennys 2 said:


> Rookie: I would love to have the pattern for the minion hat and gloves also. I also have done the arm knitting. Last year I made a scarf and while it was light it was also warm. Have some yarn to make another one. Can't believe how fast they go.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would never have thought of spritzing them with a water & Elmers glue mixture. I have them pinned now and did use your idea of plastic but took it one step farther and bought several sheets of the plastic needlework plastic that has the little holes. Instead of cutting the sheets I used a sharpie and marked out the 8 x8 square. The holes were perfect for T-pins and by not cutting the sheets I can mark out in different colors different sizes for blocking. I will mix up a heavy water/glue solution and go spritz them now using your idea. Here's a picture of them drying. I did get carried away and have 6 blocks but will just keep one of them and put it toward an afghan for myself. LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen---I'd block the squares ahead of time. What I did was thoroughly wet them and squeeze out excess water and then pin it around a 8 x 8 square of stencil plastic---any old plastic or heavy cardboard will work. And I stretched as far as I could and still keep the rectangular or square shape...I was able to get another 1/4 to 1/2 inch out of the width and height. Once stretched, I sprayed with a very light mixture of stiffener (Elmer's glue and water--lots of water) and let it dry. Then without unpinning it from my foam board backin (I guess this is where using plastic makes the most sense) -- I ran it under shower spray to rinse it well and then let dry again. When I unpinned it, it kept it's shape very well and look and feel fine. You could also dampen the square - pin it out as best you can and then use a steamer to set it. I think both ways work very well with acrylic.
> 
> If you still need to add on at that point then you can do so and then reblock remembering that the new addition will also likely stretch some to get the 8 x 8 you want.
> 
> I think the squares would work out well for 2015 KAP also---afterall, we have this year's experience to fall back on.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, love the hat & mitts, GS looks very happy with them. I made the same for my GD for Christmas & she will hardly take them off. I have also had many requests for more

Shirley, love the steppi g stones, just beautiful.

Sam, tons of great recipes again, thans for sharing.

Julie, the what never goes bad unless it gets wet, those bags work great. I have made many & make a second cover with a fold-over back that can be removed to wash, that way they last for years


----------



## gottastch

Almost Noon here. I dug around in my freezer and found my last package of espresso beans. I'm not sure if you are supposed to store them in the freezer or not...some people say yes and some say no. I guess I don't have that sophisticated of a palette so I just put it in the freezer  I ground up the beans, marked my zippy bag, squeezed out all the air I could (after taking some ground espresso out for this morning's mocha) and feel like I should have been more productive today already. Oh well, some days are just like that.

I spent last night watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics and worked on a tatted motif. I think I can finally make it now. I dug through all that thread I was gifted and found enough of two different sizes (30 and 50...10 is like regular crochet thread so these are quite a bit smaller). I have the most of the size 30 but then figured it will take me more of it because it is thicker thread than the 50. The size 50 looks very dainty. I am hoping to be able to join the motifs together, as I make them, to end up with a doily or at least something big enough to set a table lamp on top of. The color is kind of a golden mushroom brown, when the light shines on it. I think I am pleased. The size 30 thread motif ended up to be 2 3/4" across and the size 50 thread motif ended up to be 2 1/4" across. I took the easy route and didn't use any techniques that are hard...someday I will learn those split rings, etc. Right now I will just work on getting the little double stitches even...kinda fun to play with something else...like I need something else to distract me - LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## TNS

I'm struggling to download photos, only got 50 of about 500 yet, but here are 3 from my recent trip to US.


----------



## martina

KateB said:


> I'm in!


And me.


----------



## Sorlenna

We gals are off to get our birthday on (shopping for pants, lol). Be back later!


----------



## Glennys 2

Kathy: you have inspired me. I am going to get out my tatting wshuttle and get back to tatting. Learned a couple of years ago, need to get back to it.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kate!
> 
> Why not institute a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


i'm in!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie That is only because I am hardheaded and stubborn and want to do what I want to do it...LOL Bonnie I am so glad that everything went well inspire of them finding more damage and you having to be in the sling for 6 weeks. Just do as they tell you...who knows...you may be able to knit without moving anything but your hand & fingers but do NOT overdo and cause yourself any delay in healing.


Lurker 2 said:


> Keeping positive thoughts for you! sorry it was more extensive than expected- but hopefully the 6 weeks will go smoothly- Gwen is the one who has had so much experience of waiting for slings/casts etc to come off. It was quite amazing what she managed to accomplish!


----------



## gottastch

Glennys 2 said:


> Kathy: you have inspired me. I am going to get out my tatting wshuttle and get back to tatting. Learned a couple of years ago, need to get back to it.


You go girl! I figure that if women a long-long time ago did this, I sure should be able to at least figure it out. Don't know how proficient I will ever be at it but I'd like to be able to say that I actually made something, instead of all these little motifs I have laying around that I'm "practicing" on. I'm working on a heart right now too...hope to show it next Friday...wish me luck!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie I was thinking of setting up to Skype while we were doing the Sit and Knit on the first day, Friday Oct. 3rd because the sit and knit begins at 2/2:30 a.m and continues on until we go to dinner which will most likely be around 7:30 p.m.. Also, we may be able to do it again while at Sam's during the cookout on Sat. 4th. I'm trying to get more range of time for you folks to be able to join in with us. IF we have enough computers you can even join in on some of the workshops hopefully (which will be Friday, 3rd)



Lurker 2 said:


> It would be good! but the time allotted last year was very awkward for me- and I cannot expect everything to revolve around my Sunday! At least we have the experience of the Skyping last year! [to learn from]


----------



## TNS

.....and Happy Birthday from a stormy Guernsey, Tami.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just an idea....widths could vary but everyone do an exact length...would make a cool afghan I'd think. But that is a long time away....


NanaCaren said:


> I would think strips would be just as difficult if they wren't done in certain lengths width wouldn't be as important though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Are you meaning wheat grains or wheat flour...just checking.


Lurker 2 said:


> Wheat is supposed to have survived viable in the Egyptian pyramids, I am fairly sure!


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> I'm struggling to download photos, only got 50 of about 500 yet, but here are 3 from my recent trip to US.


Brings back a lot of memories TNS. Made that trip down the Pacific coast highway from San Francisco to Pebble Beach many years ago. I remember having the most fantastic brunch at Pebble Beach Golf Club.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Tami Ohio!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a very happy year. Here is my birthday wish for you!


So beautiful!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> But we have an island climate, not continental like yours! [for which I am grateful] The muscle is still in spasm but easing a bit- I was debating whether I could stand going to church- but I think I will be able to cope!


I hope you can....I know how much you enjoy church.
Our temps are more moderate than the more inland areas. In the midwest, they have really high temperatures in the summer but still get the cold winters. God bless the Gulf Stream....plus there's a mountain range in the western part of the state so a lot of times, they get the snow so we won't. They're older mountains than the Rockies so they're not so extreme...
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

*KateB* I just loved the "bye bye" from Luke. I don't think I'd heard him speak before. He looks like a big boy with his new haircut. Goodness how fast they grow!

*RookieRetiree* Love the cornflake french toast. I will have to try that one; maybe tomorrow morning for breakfast. ALSO if you could spare the time to send me a copy of the minion hat and/or the designer's site I would really appreciate it.

*Bonnie* I am so glad your surgery went well. Will still be keeping you in prayer as you recover. I hated being on morphine.

*Sorlenna* The puppy is just adorable. I do hope you get one or two of them.

*Gottastch* girlfriend your talents are just limitless! I love your tatting and can't wait to see the heart next Friday!

*TNS* the pictures from the west coast were wonderful. Hope to see more of them.


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Brings back a lot of memories TNS. Made that trip down the Pacific coast highway from San Francisco to Pebble Beach many years ago. I remember having the most fantastic brunch at Pebble Beach Golf Club.


We did the 17 mile drive too, of course, but now you have to pay. well worth the ten dollars though.... but didn't go to the Golf Club.

PS just checked the previous post with the pictures and for some reason you have to download the pelican pic, it isn't on the post, grr..


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


Oh, so sweet!! I'm adding a prayer for you to get this little darling.
Junek


----------



## angelam

Having a very lazy day today. Thought I'd just stay in but when the sun started shining I decided to nip in to town on the bus. We have a very good local bus service here (free for OAPs) which gets me in to the town centre in 10 minutes. Fine if you don't have a lot of shopping to carry. Of course as soon as I got to the bus stop the heavens opened! Waited a few minutes then a lady nearby said they had changed the timetable and there wasn't a bus for another 1/2 hour! So I gave up and came back indoors. Have spent the afternoon dipping in and out of KTP and trying to read this months book for my book group. Not a particularly inspiring book and I'm having to really push myself to read. 
By the way, when I checked the bus timetable online they haven't haven't changed it at all! Mad woman!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. .
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


So glad you're doing well. Drs. never know what they're going to find until they get in. Watch tv, read and just veg. Sounds like that's about all you can do. Don't rush your shoulder...we want you completely well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness who could get over such a loss and yet know he is still here quickly? Not a cracked record at all just that I feel so bad for you and know that it is very unlikely to change unfortunately. I wish we could be nearer and give you the biggest hugs ever and lots of support other than our wishes. You are such a dear one Julie. Wish there really were magic wands to wave over you. Did you get my "ok" to the Skype? I do have it loaded now.


No it is not showing up on the little icon- but I will go in and have a look! and thanks Gwen- it is true though I have no closure whereas death is final, no matter how one may go into denial at first.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, love the hat & mitts, GS looks very happy with them. I made the same for my GD for Christmas & she will hardly take them off. I have also had many requests for more
> 
> Shirley, love the steppi g stones, just beautiful.
> 
> Sam, tons of great recipes again, thans for sharing.
> 
> Julie, the what never goes bad unless it gets wet, those bags work great. I have made many & make a second cover with a fold-over back that can be removed to wash, that way they last for years


That is another good idea- I really must get the Schmetz (sewing machine) needles I need!


----------



## jknappva

I spent last night watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics and worked on a tatted motif. I think I can finally make it now. I dug through all that thread I was gifted and found enough of two different sizes (30 and 50...10 is like regular crochet thread so these are quite a bit smaller). I have the most of the size 30 but then figured it will take me more of it because it is thicker thread than the 50. The size 50 looks very dainty. I am hoping to be able to join the motifs together, as I make them, to end up with a doily or at least something big enough to set a table lamp on top of. The color is kind of a golden mushroom brown, when the light shines on it. I think I am pleased. The size 30 thread motif ended up to be 2 3/4" across and the size 50 thread motif ended up to be 2 1/4" across. I took the easy route and didn't use any techniques that are hard...someday I will learn those split rings, etc. Right now I will just work on getting the little double stitches even...kinda fun to play with something else...like I need something else to distract me - LOLOLOL!!!![/quote]

That is so lovely and dainty....I've never tried tatting and already know I wouldn't have the patience for it!! This last sock I'm knitting seems to be taking me forever and it's just ribbing!!
Jk


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Just an idea....widths could vary but everyone do an exact length...would make a cool afghan I'd think. But that is a long time away....


Yes that would look awesome, I think too. Good to start thinking now though to get the ideas organized and all the kinks out of the works.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Almost Noon here. I dug around in my freezer and found my last package of espresso beans. I'm not sure if you are supposed to store them in the freezer or not...some people say yes and some say no. I guess I don't have that sophisticated of a palette so I just put it in the freezer  I ground up the beans, marked my zippy bag, squeezed out all the air I could (after taking some ground espresso out for this morning's mocha) and feel like I should have been more productive today already. Oh well, some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent last night watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics and worked on a tatted motif. I think I can finally make it now. I dug through all that thread I was gifted and found enough of two different sizes (30 and 50...10 is like regular crochet thread so these are quite a bit smaller). I have the most of the size 30 but then figured it will take me more of it because it is thicker thread than the 50. The size 50 looks very dainty. I am hoping to be able to join the motifs together, as I make them, to end up with a doily or at least something big enough to set a table lamp on top of. The color is kind of a golden mushroom brown, when the light shines on it. I think I am pleased. The size 30 thread motif ended up to be 2 3/4" across and the size 50 thread motif ended up to be 2 1/4" across. I took the easy route and didn't use any techniques that are hard...someday I will learn those split rings, etc. Right now I will just work on getting the little double stitches even...kinda fun to play with something else...like I need something else to distract me - LOLOLOL!!!!


I would be pleased- looks like it is coming on in leaps and bounds!


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> I'm struggling to download photos, only got 50 of about 500 yet, but here are 3 from my recent trip to US.


Thanks for the photos...I've never been to the West Coast. CA is such a beautiful state.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie That is only because I am hardheaded and stubborn and want to do what I want to do it...LOL Bonnie I am so glad that everything went well inspire of them finding more damage and you having to be in the sling for 6 weeks. Just do as they tell you...who knows...you may be able to knit without moving anything but your hand & fingers but do NOT overdo and cause yourself any delay in healing.


I have never forgotten that that was when you achieved your water fall top- took me long enough with use of both hands unimpaired! Gwen you are being very NAUGHTY and talking again of yourself in negatives!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> That is another good idea- I really must get the Schmetz (sewing machine) needles I need!


Be careful about the fabric you use as it isn't all suitable for putting in a microwave.
I hope your back is easier soon, I know what it is like. Please console yourself with the thought that no one can do more than their best, and you are doing the best you can at the moment for Fale as you are not able to control the circumstances but are trying to change what you can change. You are lonely for him and so will feel down at times, that is normal. No one can be cheerful in the face of adversity all the time. Remember when it says" Jesus wept", it shows how hard even He found human trials were and that tears do come to us all at sometime. Hugs M


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I was thinking of setting up to Skype while we were doing the Sit and Knit on the first day, Friday Oct. 3rd because the sit and knit begins at 2/2:30 a.m and continues on until we go to dinner which will most likely be around 7:30 p.m.. Also, we may be able to do it again while at Sam's during the cookout on Sat. 4th. I'm trying to get more range of time for you folks to be able to join in with us. IF we have enough computers you can even join in on some of the workshops hopefully (which will be Friday, 3rd)


Having a bigger time frame would be good- and that it might be possible Friday even better!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you meaning wheat grains or wheat flour...just checking.


I think they found grains of wheat that had been left there for the Pharoahs to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I hope you can....I know how much you enjoy church.
> Our temps are more moderate than the more inland areas. In the midwest, they have really high temperatures in the summer but still get the cold winters. God bless the Gulf Stream....plus there's a mountain range in the western part of the state so a lot of times, they get the snow so we won't. They're older mountains than the Rockies so they're not so extreme...
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all!! Sam, Bob is going to love those steak recipes!!

Been trying to keep up, but I haven't felt very good this week and have been doing more sleeping than anything else. Had to babysit on Fri. because DD#2s little one was sick and I am sitting today(Sat.) because DD#1 and are doing a "Wine and Chocolate" tour around Seneca Lake.

Bonnie, glad the surgery is over and done - 6 weeks in a sling is about the same as for a broken bone - the time will go faster than you think!
Sorlenna, the sweater is going to be beautiful! And that puppy is adorable - DD#2 is supposed to pick up her Great Dane puppy today - I'll have to go see it soon because it won't be small for very long!

Lots more I wanted to say, but I have to go chase the 22-month old - I'm hoping to watch some of the Olympics this afternoon. 
Love and prayers to all, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Having a very lazy day today. Thought I'd just stay in but when the sun started shining I decided to nip in to town on the bus. We have a very good local bus service here (free for OAPs) which gets me in to the town centre in 10 minutes. Fine if you don't have a lot of shopping to carry. Of course as soon as I got to the bus stop the heavens opened! Waited a few minutes then a lady nearby said they had changed the timetable and there wasn't a bus for another 1/2 hour! So I gave up and came back indoors. Have spent the afternoon dipping in and out of KTP and trying to read this months book for my book group. Not a particularly inspiring book and I'm having to really push myself to read.
> By the way, when I checked the bus timetable online they haven't haven't changed it at all! Mad woman!


Groan- how very annoying- Our buses never run quite on time, so I just go out and wait- but always have my umbrella tucked into my trundler!


----------



## TNS

Another shot at posting the pelican......


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Be careful about the fabric you use as it isn't all suitable for putting in a microwave.
> I hope your back is easier soon, I know what it is like. Please console yourself with the thought that no one can do more than their best, and you are doing the best you can at the moment for Fale as you are not able to control the circumstances but are trying to change what you can change. You are lonely for him and so will feel down at times, that is normal. No one can be cheerful in the face of adversity all the time. Remember when it says" Jesus wept", it shows how hard even He found human trials were and that tears do come to us all at sometime. Hugs M


mmmmmm, and at the end he felt totally alone for a while- I try to be upbeat but today is a weepy one.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Another shot at posting the pelican......


Thanks! this one worked whereas the down load wouldn't open for me!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm, and at the end he felt totally alone for a while- I try to be upbeat but today is a weepy one.


Yes, He did. And you have shoulders to cry on here anytime you need to.


----------



## RookieRetiree

They look great, Gwen...did they all block out to meet the 8 x 8 dimensions? I like the idea of the plastic canvas...I just used what I had on hand...but will certainly get some of that for future blocking projects...I have a little shrug that I need to get blocked and then seamed together before next weekend...also want to make a frilly skirt...we'll see if I get that done or not!?



Gweniepooh said:


> I would never have thought of spritzing them with a water & Elmers glue mixture. I have them pinned now and did use your idea of plastic but took it one step farther and bought several sheets of the plastic needlework plastic that has the little holes. Instead of cutting the sheets I used a sharpie and marked out the 8 x8 square. The holes were perfect for T-pins and by not cutting the sheets I can mark out in different colors different sizes for blocking. I will mix up a heavy water/glue solution and go spritz them now using your idea. Here's a picture of them drying. I did get carried away and have 6 blocks but will just keep one of them and put it toward an afghan for myself. LOL


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Groan- how very annoying- Our buses never run quite on time, so I just go out and wait- but always have my umbrella tucked into my trundler!


Too windy for an umbrella today!


----------



## iamsam

for you information --- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 24 january '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-232848-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236715-1.html

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 31 January '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
Reply Quote Reply Delete

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-234720-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236716-1.html

Admin
Feb 8, 14 02:17:42

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 17 january '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230969-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236717-1.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you--fond memories of our trip there and our hiking over that bridge and up the Golden Gate Park. We had to wear jackets over the bridge and then got very warm up into the park. Just beautiful. That pelican photo is awesome.



TNS said:


> I'm struggling to download photos, only got 50 of about 500 yet, but here are 3 from my recent trip to US.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO.....guilty as charged.....(chuckling)


Lurker 2 said:


> I have never forgotten that that was when you achieved your water fall top- took me long enough with use of both hands unimpaired! Gwen you are being very NAUGHTY and talking again of yourself in negatives!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What kind of fabric is suitable to put in a microwave? I never thought of needing to check!


martina said:


> Be careful about the fabric you use as it isn't all suitable for putting in a microwave.
> I hope your back is easier soon, I know what it is like. Please console yourself with the thought that no one can do more than their best, and you are doing the best you can at the moment for Fale as you are not able to control the circumstances but are trying to change what you can change. You are lonely for him and so will feel down at times, that is normal. No one can be cheerful in the face of adversity all the time. Remember when it says" Jesus wept", it shows how hard even He found human trials were and that tears do come to us all at sometime. Hugs M


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK Guys and Gals - I am now officially way too far behind!! I lost a day somewhere in the last couple!! I still need to finish up 40 pages from last week and 23 from this week to catch up to real time. I am going to go do some finishing up on my baby sweater first and then I will be back with some pictures - take care - luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

I knew that....I'm sorry I wasn't clear....do you use the grains for the bags or the flour? I know it may sound silly but I just wondered if you could use the flour or if it would "puff" out through the fabric?


Lurker 2 said:


> I think they found grains of wheat that had been left there for the Pharoahs to eat.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen....don't think you'll get many takers for the 2-2:30 a.m. time slot!! That's a looooong session. Sorry, just had to kid you about that.



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I was thinking of setting up to Skype while we were doing the Sit and Knit on the first day, Friday Oct. 3rd because the sit and knit begins at 2/2:30 a.m and continues on until we go to dinner which will most likely be around 7:30 p.m.. Also, we may be able to do it again while at Sam's during the cookout on Sat. 4th. I'm trying to get more range of time for you folks to be able to join in with us. IF we have enough computers you can even join in on some of the workshops hopefully (which will be Friday, 3rd)


----------



## Patches39

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


Another answered prayer.
So glad you are ok, just rest and let the healing begain. Know that prayers are going up for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey there Paula! Sorry you haven't been feeling well. Hope you will perk up soon and that it isn't anything serious.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! Sam, Bob is going to love those steak recipes!!
> 
> Been trying to keep up, but I haven't felt very good this week and have been doing more sleeping than anything else. Had to babysit on Fri. because DD#2s little one was sick and I am sitting today(Sat.) because DD#1 and are doing a "Wine and Chocolate" tour around Seneca Lake.
> 
> Bonnie, glad the surgery is over and done - 6 weeks in a sling is about the same as for a broken bone - the time will go faster than you think!
> Sorlenna, the sweater is going to be beautiful! And that puppy is adorable - DD#2 is supposed to pick up her Great Dane puppy today - I'll have to go see it soon because it won't be small for very long!
> 
> Lots more I wanted to say, but I have to go chase the 22-month old - I'm hoping to watch some of the Olympics this afternoon.
> Love and prayers to all, Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpn's...Hello and glad your mom and dad are as well as can be expected and he is settling in at the nursing home. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now if only I could find a Wookie to hug.


Hi Daralene! I found you some wookie slippers to knit up. LOL, wookie on! Zoe 

http://www.journalgazette.net/assets/pdf/JG7066929.PDF


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, He did. And you have shoulders to cry on here anytime you need to.


Thanks- KTP is one of the things that keeps me going- and the friends I have here!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We stopped in at the Pebble Beach Golf Club also -- there was going to be a huge classic and antique car auction there and we got to see them getting everything set up. We didn't eat there, but were able to walk around and were treated very nicely even though we were in our jeans and t-shirts and the rest of the clientele were in their polo shirts and khaki pants. Our son-in-law was a very good golfer and loved the sport so we got him a Pebble Beach shirt and cap---he wore them quite a bit before he passed. If only, he could have had the chance to golf there!



angelam said:


> Brings back a lot of memories TNS. Made that trip down the Pacific coast highway from San Francisco to Pebble Beach many years ago. I remember having the most fantastic brunch at Pebble Beach Golf Club.


----------



## Gweniepooh

They seem to be holding to the 8x8....one of them I had already added to because it was way too small. I didn't have any kind of plastic on hand and so made the trip to Michaels and found the plastic canvas (couldn't even think of what it was called...LOL) I do have a couple more to block that I will keep for my future afghan that I already know will need to be enlarged; or perhaps I should start keeping squares of various sizes sorted in various boxes...I've really enjoyed making different ones and practicing different stitch patterns.



RookieRetiree said:


> They look great, Gwen...did they all block out to meet the 8 x 8 dimensions? I like the idea of the plastic canvas...I just used what I had on hand...but will certainly get some of that for future blocking projects...I have a little shrug that I need to get blocked and then seamed together before next weekend...also want to make a frilly skirt...we'll see if I get that done or not!?


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Too windy for an umbrella today!


It often is here too! so I have a parka nylon caftan thingy I sewed and a Taslon skirt- that I can use- in the wind, and in winter my jacket goes under as well- I become very bulky but fairly water proof!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I knew that....I'm sorry I wasn't clear....do you use the grains for the bags or the flour? I know it may sound silly but I just wondered if you could use the flour or if it would "puff" out through the fabric?


The ones I have used have all had the grain, not flour!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well the most exciting news from the past is that KathleenDoris' DD had her baby boy and is named Freddy. Also, Bonnie and Ray (Railyn's DH) both came through their surgery with flying colors! So great to see good news abounding.


AZ Sticks said:


> OK Guys and Gals - I am now officially way too far behind!! I lost a day somewhere in the last couple!! I still need to finish up 40 pages from last week and 23 from this week to catch up to real time. I am going to go do some finishing up on my baby sweater first and then I will be back with some pictures - take care - luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh

WHOOPS!!! I won't be there either....thanks for catching that...make it 2/2:30 PM on Friday Oct. 3rd!!! ROFL


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen....don't think you'll get many takers for the 2-2:30 a.m. time slot!! That's a looooong session. Sorry, just had to kid you about that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> WHOOPS!!! I won't be there either....thanks for catching that...make it 2/2:30 PM on Friday Oct. 3rd!!! ROFL


Saturday 24th of course out here! around 8 in the morning for me but 6 am., for the Aussie contingent- (roughly)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well we should be on from the 2/2:30 until leaving for dinner which will be about 7:30 PM reservations. That way there will be a bit later for you in the morning.  ALSO Sat. the 4th not 24 for you unless you have a new type of DAYLIGHT savings time in mind....LOL....just teasing you....like my blip putting a.m. instead of p.m.......


Lurker 2 said:


> Saturday 24th of course out here! around 8 in the morning for me but 6 am., for the Aussie contingent- (roughly)


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Gwen - I'll be fine - I think it's just the mid-winter blahs. Tired of the cold and snow - we haven't got as much as Caren, but a lot for this area. Just tired of looking at white - green is so much better. That's why I love Purple's pictures - she's at least 2 months ahead of here. Have to keep hoping!! Oh well, maybe Beth will bring me something dark and red as "pay"(LOL) Love, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I'm going to go see if I can make up the elmer glue & water mixture to spritz on my squares as RookieRetiree suggested. I know I've got the water....now to search my craft stuff for the glue and a spray bottle.....TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we should be on from the 2/2:30 until leaving for dinner which will be about 7:30 PM reservations. That way there will be a bit later for you in the morning.  ALSO Sat. the 4th not 24 for you unless you have a new type of DAYLIGHT savings time in mind....LOL....just teasing you....like my blip putting a.m. instead of p.m.......


oooh glad you pointed that out


----------



## Bonnie7591

I went back & read what I missed the last 2 days, what a chatty group.

Kate, your baby dress is so cute.

KathleenDoris, the sweatersfor your grandsons are beautiful.

Julie, your Guernsey is going to be a work of art, can't wait to see it done.

Kathy love the tatting, I have to try that someday.

TNS, great photos, SanFrancisco is on my bucket list


----------



## iamsam

goodness - if he was that close he should have called - i would have taken him out for dinner. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up again, so I'm off to hit the sack. David should be home tomorrow, he went through parts of Ohio today, he had to pick up in Toledo after his drop off this am at Tokonsha, MI, he was parked somewhere in Iowa when he called earlier. He said the slipper things fit okay, and were keeping his feet warm, YAY!! I told him to send me a pic of them on his feet so I could post, but I'll probably have to remind him again. Oh well at least they are wearable.
> Good night everyone, have a fantastic night.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

talk about validation of a job well done. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and as we were leaving the restaurant, another little boy shouted - Mom,it's a Minion...I love the Minions--cool hat, man!"


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went back & read what I missed the last 2 days, what a chatty group.
> 
> Kate, your baby dress is so cute.
> 
> KathleenDoris, the sweatersfor your grandsons are beautiful.
> 
> Julie, your Guernsey is going to be a work of art, can't wait to see it done.
> 
> Kathy love the tatting, I have to try that someday.
> 
> TNS, great photos, SanFrancisco is on my bucket list


I have quite a way to go yet, and some design decisions to be made!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of fabric is suitable to put in a microwave? I never thought of needing to check!


I made my bags with cotton sheeting & cotton quilting leftovers & have had no problems. Some nylons & synthetics might burn.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I knew that....I'm sorry I wasn't clear....do you use the grains for the bags or the flour? I know it may sound silly but I just wondered if you could use the flour or if it would "puff" out through the fabric?


I used grain, I don't think flour would work as it would puff but a friend of mine used both rice & buckwheat to make them.


----------



## iamsam

how lovely of you to stop by and enjoy a cuppa with us tourlady522 - we hope you had a good time and will continue to stop in often - always lots of hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

i noticed your addresses - are you in florida now enjoy warmer temperatures than your neighbors? --- sam



tourlady522 said:


> Love the recipes Sam keep them coming.
> 
> tourlady522


----------



## iamsam

I'm with you Jeanette - i would much rather be inside watching in the comfort of my living room - my "freezing outside and not minding it days" are long gone. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I love the sound of the race cars too --but we were at the Bristol raceway for a Nascar race and it was way too loud--my brother lived about 1/2 hour away so they invited us out --- hadn't really realized how big a deal Nascar races were and how crazy it was there...found out it was something that I preferred to watch on TV -- I have to say the same thing for football games...it's easier to see the plays on TV and not nearly so bitter cold being in the outdoor football stadiums.
> 
> It's good to have those interests and that you share them with people around the world.
> 
> Time to get the brisket in the oven and finish cleaning up my knitting area mess. I may not be on much today---but know that my prayers continue and I hope every one stays safe.


----------



## iamsam

Jeanette - if you have access to a pool - getting in the water deep enough to cover your naval - walking back and forth helps to strengthen back muscles - might even help the pain. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I made something like this and am trying to remember what I put in them...I don't think it was rice---but that's a good idea...something that I should do again to have for the lower back which seems to begin aching when I'm standing over the sink or counter too much..I'm bent at just the right angle to aggravate some loss of bone density---it's in the exact spot where scan showed some weakness starting. I've been taking calcium with Vitamin D added, but it does seem to be getting worse. I have a book on strengthening exercises to do, but may go to our local park district's rec center where they have a specific physio program for this sort of thing. I don't want to start it, though, until the weather calms down some.
> 
> I just had to "sample" the cheese cake last night----it did crack....but tastes pretty darn good. Not a bad outcome for my first home made one. It will be extra good when I have the warmed up home-made marmalade and dark chocolate sauce to go over the top. DD# said to take credit for the cracks as on purpose to allow the glaze to seep deeper into the cheesecake!
> 
> But our guests are dear friends and would be happy with PB & J sandwiches - just as long as we were getting together to catch up.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you pat - southern California has been in the news here ie: the extreme dryness. it is forboding for the summer. hopefully mother nature will give you more rain before then. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Wow!!! Lots and lots of recipes wow again. Good morning Sam, good thing you stopped the crossword puzzles to host the Tea Party!! I know what that is like, once I get into one of those puzzles or Sudoku I am a goner for the day. We finally got some rain here in So. Cal. not much but some and we'd love to have lots more. Thanks for hosting the party and until next week!! Have a good one.


----------



## iamsam

if you try any of them wwrightson let us know what you think.

and welcome to the knitting tea party - we love having new people join in our conversations so do plan on enjoying a cuppa with us as often as you can. we will be here all week - lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



wwrightson said:


> Some of those recipes sound absolutely delicious. I could almost eat the keyboard just reading them.


----------



## iamsam

i will include that next week jonibee - i missed it myself. --- sam



jonibee said:


> All sound "scrumptious"..you outdid yourself this week..I miss your blog though..I like reading about what's happening in your "neck of the woods"...Thank you for all the wonderful recipes...


----------



## iamsam

siouxann - could you give us the url for the youtube video - somewhere i read about it and let it go - sound interesting but goodness would your sts be big. 000 sam



siouxann said:


> Have any of you tried the "Newest Thing in Knitting"? Arm knitting. I watched a video on YouTube and decided that while it certainly is one way to stash-bust, it wasn't for me. My arms are so short that I could probably only get 3-4 stitches on them. I received an email from Deramore's that showed an example. Now I wonder if it is the yarn companies that are promoting this.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know the feeling -- I'm ready for some green, also. I think a little bit of the chocolate and red wine from Beth would be about right for a night of babysitting!



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Gwen - I'll be fine - I think it's just the mid-winter blahs. Tired of the cold and snow - we haven't got as much as Caren, but a lot for this area. Just tired of looking at white - green is so much better. That's why I love Purple's pictures - she's at least 2 months ahead of here. Have to keep hoping!! Oh well, maybe Beth will bring me something dark and red as "pay"(LOL) Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam

too funny - clean before the cleaning lady comes - i should talk - i always cleaned before my cleaning lady came - didn't want it too dirty. rotflmao --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Wanted to say hello and that is just about all today as I am meeting a friend for lunch and then she is helping me clean and the house needs straightening before she can even help. Need to get some surfaces clear. Just when I think I am getting ahead I get so behind. Fun thing is though, that I'm not expecting company, so it will be clean just for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I am going to miss so many posts and get so behind. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

For those of you who have been picking pecans and then shelling them...I'll bet crushed pecan shells would work as filler too!



Bonnie7591 said:


> I used grain, I don't think flour would work as it would puff but a friend of mine used both rice & buckwheat to make them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't think I ever had the "not minding the cold" -- even when growing up in Iowa, I was not one to out on the frozen river ice skating or sledding down Inmann's hill and as I get older, I like it even less.



thewren said:


> I'm with you Jeanette - i would much rather be inside watching in the comfort of my living room - my "freezing outside and not minding it days" are long gone. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good idea, I think I'll try that -- we have a YMCA not far from here and there's an indoor pool at two of the Rec Centers nearby; I'm sure I can get day passes. I may just have to try that when I'm brave enough to see myself in a bathing suit and I know our grandson would like an afternoon at the pool.



thewren said:


> Jeanette - if you have access to a pool - getting in the water deep enough to cover your naval - walking back and forth helps to strengthen back muscles - might even help the pain. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was a little perturbed yesterday--just jealous, I guess...my DD texted that her cleaning people were in and she felt in the way so was coming over to hang out at my house...and I'm here busy cleaning to get ready for today's company and she didn't offer to help at all, so I just stopped and enjoyed the visit. More to do today, but it all got done. She's certainly not one to worry about cleaning before the cleaning people come---only picking up the papers, etc.



thewren said:


> too funny - clean before the cleaning lady comes - i should talk - i always cleaned before my cleaning lady came - didn't want it too dirty. rotflmao --- sam


----------



## iamsam

explain to dear husband that you along with a few million others did the same thing - and it is really not your fault - if our credit cards were made like the ones they use in Europe this would not have happened. why would you change your bill paying set up - i wouldn't think that was needed. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I was a shopper at Target and became a Target, so had to get new card and all the confusion that goes with it. Yuck. This modern world does sure have its problems. Now to learn new number for the ATM and to change all the bills set up. So confusing. DH is not happy with me, but it was Christmas time and I accidentally used the card connected with our checking. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> I spent last night watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics and worked on a tatted motif. I think I can finally make it now. I dug through all that thread I was gifted and found enough of two different sizes (30 and 50...10 is like regular crochet thread so these are quite a bit smaller). I have the most of the size 30 but then figured it will take me more of it because it is thicker thread than the 50. The size 50 looks very dainty. I am hoping to be able to join the motifs together, as I make them, to end up with a doily or at least something big enough to set a table lamp on top of. The color is kind of a golden mushroom brown, when the light shines on it. I think I am pleased. The size 30 thread motif ended up to be 2 3/4" across and the size 50 thread motif ended up to be 2 1/4" across. I took the easy route and didn't use any techniques that are hard...someday I will learn those split rings, etc. Right now I will just work on getting the little double stitches even...kinda fun to play with something else...like I need something else to distract me - LOLOLOL!!!!


That is fantastic, you are soooooooooo clever. xx


----------



## iamsam

so does blonco - he would not come in until they did - there was more danger of losing blonco in the snow since he is white. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Luna wouldn't let them be lost for long she follows them every where out there.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> siouxann - could you give us the url for the youtube video - somewhere i read about it and let it go - sound interesting but goodness would your sts be big. 000 sam


I just googled "arm knitting" It comes up with several tutorials. Fascinating stuff. Might be good for knitting on a flight when you're not allowed to take needles.


----------



## iamsam

very cute kate - he is really growing up. --- sam



KateB said:


> Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!....and I'm glad to say it was his father who was with him, not me! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

and i will add my voice to the chorus - hope you day is great and that someone baked you a cake and forgot the candles. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday! You and my youngest DD share today.


----------



## iamsam

love the puppy sorlenna - the dog you are holding is was pretty cute also. will you get the puppy you like - i thought you were leaning towards having two. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> I just googled "arm knitting" It comes up with several tutorials. Fascinating stuff. Might be good for knitting on a flight when you're not allowed to take needles.


Hi Angela, I had a look at that too. What on earth would you do if you dropped a stitch :shock: ? Think I might give it a miss. Sorry you got wet for nothing today. I've not gone out, done some knitting, written a bird report and made some cable needles. xx


----------



## BlueJay21

Sam, what a lot of work you put into these recipes. We don't eat meat in our house, except at Christmas when I break down and cook a turkey. But I have copied some of the cake recipes, which sound really good.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to you to surround you with healing strength. will you be able to knit any while it heals. maybe it will be a good time to catch up on all the reading you would like to do. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, I had a look at that too. What on earth would you do if you dropped a stitch :shock: ? Think I might give it a miss. Sorry you got wet for nothing today. I've not gone out, done some knitting, written a bird report and made some cable needles. xx


Hi Purple. Glad you've had an easy day too. What would I do if I dropped a stitch? Cry probably!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Hi Purple. Glad you've had an easy day too. What would I do if I dropped a stitch? Cry probably!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm off to knit for a while. I've joined the unfinished workshop with an aran jacket I've been knitting since the Dark Ages. Stay dry and warm. Will have to get together once all the floods have subsided. xx


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm off to knit for a while. I've joined the unfinished workshop with an aran jacket I've been knitting since the Dark Ages. Stay dry and warm. Will have to get together once all the floods have subsided. xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And when this job I'm doing comes to an end. Look forward to that xx


----------



## iamsam

in inches we probably do not have the amount of snow you and caren have - but it has drifted a lot and is really deep in places - the dogs seem to plow through - and jump around. it has been snowing today - slow and steady - probably have two inches of fresh snow so far. are to get snow tomorrow also. the back roads are still fairly treacherous - snow over ice. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sorlenna...that puppy is adorable. I understand why you would like one or more.
> 
> Rookie...Tell Bryce Happy Birthday. I love the hat and mittens. Could you PM the pattern to me? Enjoy your get together today.
> 
> Bonnie...Sending prayers of healing your way. Glad that the surgery is done with and now just the healing. Don't overdo as we want you to heal well.
> 
> Sam...You must have a lot of snow if the boys would get lost in it. How do the 4 legged family members manage to maneuver in it?
> 
> Need to get some housework done before watching more Olympics and going to the musical tonight. I need to knit while watching the Olympics. Time is precious around here.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful tatting Kathy - you will be a master in no time - lovely. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Almost Noon here. I dug around in my freezer and found my last package of espresso beans. I'm not sure if you are supposed to store them in the freezer or not...some people say yes and some say no. I guess I don't have that sophisticated of a palette so I just put it in the freezer  I ground up the beans, marked my zippy bag, squeezed out all the air I could (after taking some ground espresso out for this morning's mocha) and feel like I should have been more productive today already. Oh well, some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent last night watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics and worked on a tatted motif. I think I can finally make it now. I dug through all that thread I was gifted and found enough of two different sizes (30 and 50...10 is like regular crochet thread so these are quite a bit smaller). I have the most of the size 30 but then figured it will take me more of it because it is thicker thread than the 50. The size 50 looks very dainty. I am hoping to be able to join the motifs together, as I make them, to end up with a doily or at least something big enough to set a table lamp on top of. The color is kind of a golden mushroom brown, when the light shines on it. I think I am pleased. The size 30 thread motif ended up to be 2 3/4" across and the size 50 thread motif ended up to be 2 1/4" across. I took the easy route and didn't use any techniques that are hard...someday I will learn those split rings, etc. Right now I will just work on getting the little double stitches even...kinda fun to play with something else...like I need something else to distract me - LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## iamsam

wonderful pictures tns - especially of the bridge. love the coastline. --- sam



TNS said:


> I'm struggling to download photos, only got 50 of about 500 yet, but here are 3 from my recent trip to US.


----------



## 81brighteyes

At long last, we have sunshine this afternoon. The sun broke through the grey sky at about 1:30. This is the first day I haven't been bone chilled. I felt as if the afghan was going to attach itself to me permanently. I'm thinking that there are a great many people who have been using their afghans more this winter than any other year. Of course, this won't last, but I'm grateful for every minute that we have that beautiful yellow thing. Take care all.


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> for you information --- sam
> 
> Admin
> Feb 8, 14 02:17:42
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "knitting tea party 17 january '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230969-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236717-1.html


Methinks that the automated notice had the hiccups. tee hee


----------



## pammie1234

Pammie hugs for your Aunt, maybe adopting an older dog not a puppy from a shelter woukd be good. Puppies are the best but a lot of work and energy.

Thank you. She is still pretty lonesome. I agree on adopting an older dog. I got Bailey as a puppy and it is so much work. I will probably adopt an older one when my little Fancy goes. She is older so I think she will go first, but Bailey is a big dog and they do not live as long. I am not going to think about losing either one now. It will make me too sad!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Re Page 20 and the beautiful tatted piece: I have some very old hankies that have tatting all around them. I think that tatting adds so much to any piece and sorry I did not learn to do it in the past. There are at least two ladies in our group who have been taking tatting classes using both the shuttle and another method. The name of the latter escapes me. Your perseverance is showing its reward.


----------



## Lurker 2

81brighteyes said:


> Re Page 20 and the beautiful tatted piece: I have some very old hankies that have tatting all around them. I think that tatting adds so much to any piece and sorry I did not learn to do it in the past. There are at least two ladies in our group who have been taking tatting classes using both the shuttle and another method. The name of the latter escapes me. Your perseverance is showing its reward.


There is needle tatting as well.


----------



## jknappva

BlueJay21 said:


> Sam, what a lot of work you put into these recipes. We don't eat meat in our house, except at Christmas when I break down and cook a turkey. But I have copied some of the cake recipes, which sound really good.


Welcome, I dont' think you've visited with us before. We love having new people join us at Sam's tea table. We're here all week and Sam starts a new 'party' every Fri.
Junek


----------



## melyn

oh wow I wants lol lyn xx


Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


----------



## Aran

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.

The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.

Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


----------



## pammie1234

KateB Luke is such a cutie!

RookieRetiree Cornflake French toast! I'm sure it would be very good. I saw a recipe on my email today for an overnight French toast. I need to go back and check it out.

Bonnie I'm glad the surgery went well. I know that the extra problems will probably make for a longer healing, but hopefully that will then be the end of your problems.

Sorlenna What a sweet puppy. I agree with Julie, I can just smell that puppy breath. I really hope that you are able to get one. I know that you want it so much, and they are so much company.

Gottastch Great tatting! You are inspiring me to give it a try. Did you teach yourself? I wish I had done more with my GM, but even if I had, I would have forgotten it by now!

I love my Mac, Gwen. I have, however, had some problems lately with acrobat reader. It is not letting me open many of my pdf files. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I tried re-installing, and it kept saying an error had occurred. I may try to investigate more. The one thing you will notice is less pop-ups and crashes, plus they do not get viruses like a PC does. I think that is why they are so expensive!

Happy Birthday to those celebrating! And welcome to all of the newbies. You will love the KTP!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I do not like the way my opening reads or looks - I will not be doing it this way again. it just isn't my style. sorry ---- sam


~~~Oh but the recipes sounds so yummy! You have put a bunch of salivary glands into overtime! Thanks! CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm impressed!


----------



## pammie1234

Great news, Aran! I know you are so relieved.


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you for kind comments re:ca't painting. 
Zoe, glad your mom &dad doing as well as can be expected.
Julie, I'm in utter awe of you jumper. Hugs dear lady.
Gwen, glad DH enjoying carpenter friends visit.
Patches the ca't was from drawing book.
Rookie, love pix DGS. Enjoy company.
Tami,
How frustrating.
Mary, glad to hear Faith doing better.
Tour lady, welcome.
Sorienna, pup is so cute could just snatch him up from pic.
Bonnie, hope time goes by quickly for you to be sling free.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, the rain in Spain is mainly on the plain.....the rain in CA has been almost unmeasurable. Tops less than 1/2".
Josephine, how do you make cable needles?
Aran, so happy Barack CA free.


----------



## siouxann

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


What a Sweetheart! How old?


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I think DGS's smile says it all!


~~~That's all the thanks you need! SO cute! He looks so proud & happy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone its so good to be able to chat to you all again. I am able to sit and type a fair bit now without the dizziness taking over, I try and keep myself as upright as possible without bending or moving my neck too much which is what sometimes triggers the attacks, hopefully I will get my scan app sometime this week just to make sure there is nothing more going on. I have started to reduce the tablets as the specialist wanted me to do only take 1 in the mornings now but still take 2 midday and then again in the evening, so far so good. My thoughts and prayers are with you all as always.

Sam loads of recipies wish I could try more of them but some stuff we can't get over here. I have been watching a programme with James Martin a chef who has been driving over the USA trying different cakes. He said the reason why our cakes in the UK don't taste the same as in the USA is down to the difference in our flours. I think its also because we can't get some of the ingredients over here, I think some of it is due to our buying more ready made stuff than our mums used to, we just dont bake as much anymore.

Julie, so sorry you have been down so hope you hear from Fale soon and love your guernsey

Sassafrass your paintings are great

Gwen never thought you was boasting just sharing your much deserved good fortune

I realized today that I didnt get to express my shock and sadness about Charlotte passing and must admit I still look for Pontuff as I have always done since she last posted, I still find it hard to believe that it won't appear. I think the Charlotte sweater is a lovely way to remember her, it is really lovely.

I am sure there are many people I have missed mentioning on here, have loved all the pictures hearing everyones news, think I am almost up to date on most stuff but did miss reading at least 2 weeks worth of the tea party (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) to all lyn xx


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.


Gentle hugs for you, and lots of healing energy coming your way. Sorry the prognosis changed, but if you are out of pain it will be worth it.


----------



## siouxann

KateB said:


> I'm in!


Me too. Group hugs are good.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for kind comments re:ca't painting.
> Zoe, glad your mom &dad doing as well as can be expected.
> Julie, I'm in utter awe of you jumper. Hugs dear lady.
> Gwen, glad DH enjoying carpenter friends visit.
> Patches the ca't was from drawing book.
> Rookie, love pix DGS. Enjoy company.
> Tami,
> How frustrating.
> Mary, glad to hear Faith doing better.
> Tour lady, welcome.
> Sorienna, pup is so cute could just snatch him up from pic.
> Bonnie, hope time goes by quickly for you to be sling free.


That is very kind of you, Joy- it is one of those things- probably better to start small, until you get the hang of reading the charts- it does involve quite a lot of counting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tami...Happy Birthday to you and may it be a special one.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Hi everyone its so good to be able to chat to you all again. I am able to sit and type a fair bit now without the dizziness taking over, I try and keep myself as upright as possible without bending or moving my neck too much which is what sometimes triggers the attacks, hopefully I will get my scan app sometime this week just to make sure there is nothing more going on. I have started to reduce the tablets as the specialist wanted me to do only take 1 in the mornings now but still take 2 midday and then again in the evening, so far so good. My thoughts and prayers are with you all as always.
> 
> Sam loads of recipies wish I could try more of them but some stuff we can't get over here. I have been watching a programme with James Martin a chef who has been driving over the USA trying different cakes. He said the reason why our cakes in the UK don't taste the same as in the USA is down to the difference in our flours. I think its also because we can't get some of the ingredients over here, I think some of it is due to our buying more ready made stuff than our mums used to, we just dont bake as much anymore.
> 
> Julie, so sorry you have been down so hope you hear from Fale soon and love your guernsey
> 
> Sassafrass your paintings are great
> 
> Gwen never thought you was boasting just sharing your much deserved good fortune
> 
> I realized today that I didnt get to express my shock and sadness about Charlotte passing and must admit I still look for Pontuff as I have always done since she last posted, I still find it hard to believe that it won't appear. I think the Charlotte sweater is a lovely way to remember her, it is really lovely.
> 
> I am sure there are many people I have missed mentioning on here, have loved all the pictures hearing everyones news, think I am almost up to date on most stuff but did miss reading at least 2 weeks worth of the tea party (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) to all lyn xx


Glad you are feeling a bit better, Lyn! I am not at all sure that I will hear from Fale again- the last call was back in early October, which is getting to be an awfully long time. Thanks for the kind words about the guernsey.


----------



## siouxann

gottastch said:


> I dug through all that thread I was gifted and found enough of two different sizes (30 and 50...10 is like regular crochet thread so these are quite a bit smaller). I have the most of the size 30 but then figured it will take me more of it because it is thicker thread than the 50. The size 50 looks very dainty. I am hoping to be able to join the motifs together, as I make them, to end up with a doily or at least something big enough to set a table lamp on top of. The color is kind of a golden mushroom brown, when the light shines on it. I think I am pleased. The size 30 thread motif ended up to be 2 3/4" across and the size 50 thread motif ended up to be 2 1/4" across. I took the easy route and didn't use any techniques that are hard...someday I will learn those split rings, etc. Right now I will just work on getting the little double stitches even...kinda fun to play with something else...like I need something else to distract me - LOLOLOL!!!!


Absolutely gorgeous! It looks so complicated, I've never even attempted it. You Rock!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> You see them advertised- but I have always dismissed them for cost. We have acupuncturists around but that is cost too- Fale really believes in acupuncture- but I have never been convinced, because they always try to make you buy these horrid tasting brews that they reckon will cure you!


Shop around, I recently saw a small fitness kit with two pads for $65, much better than the $200 plus sister paid for one a year ago.


----------



## siouxann

Gwen, I really like your idea of using the plastic canvas as a blocking guide. It will be much less expensive than buying all of the 'proper' stuff. I have 4 of the foam pads now - I get a couple each time I go to the lys. Confessing my sins here: I have never blocked a single thing in my life. Right now I have several lace pieces that need to have something done to get the rolls out of them, so this will be what I do. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Target? like to fraud?


Yes, Target is a big chain store over here and someone got into their system around Christmas. I became a target for fraud because of this, hence the play on the word target. Shop at Target, become a target. The bank must have checked their records because they already canceled my old card and sent me a new one, but a lot of confusion results as many bills are paid automatically on this and all have to be changed. Fortunately the mortgage isn't connected to the card.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> explain to dear husband that you along with a few million others did the same thing - and it is really not your fault - if our credit cards were made like the ones they use in Europe this would not have happened. why would you change your bill paying set up - i wouldn't think that was needed. --- sam


What's different about European cards?
Our Visa cards have a "smart chip" & we have to enter a PIN just like the interac cards, is that what you mean? I noticed on my last visit to the US they didn't do that.


----------



## siouxann

TNS, you pictures of the California coast are great! The pelican is precious, and the breaking waves and the GG Bridge through the mist are beautiful. Hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of fabric is suitable to put in a microwave? I never thought of needing to check!


I have just googled microwave safe fabric and there should be no polyester or metallic traces in the fabric, due to the risk of fire. There is quite a lot of info. I don't want anyone getting hurt. I first heard of it when someone was mentioning during silk painted fabric in the microwave, some time ago. Sorry I can't remember any more info.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to you to surround you with healing strength. will you be able to knit any while it heals. maybe it will be a good time to catch up on all the reading you would like to do. --- sam


Can't see that I will be doing much knitting but do have lots of books.

Kate your GS is so cute!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Shop around, I recently saw a small fitness kit with two pads for $65, much better than the $200 plus sister paid for one a year ago.


I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> There is needle tatting as well.


I have tried that, and found it much easier than the shuttle tatting. That is something I still can't do.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, Target is a big chain store over here and someone got into their system around Christmas. I became a target for fraud because of this, hence the play on the word target. Shop at Target, become a target. The bank must have checked their records because they already canceled my old card and sent me a new one, but a lot of confusion results as many bills are paid automatically on this and all have to be changed. Fortunately the mortgage isn't connected to the card.


oh boy! don't want that happening again! Thank goodness the mortgage was not affected!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren wrote:
I do not like the way my opening reads or looks - I will not be doing it this way again. it just isn't my style. sorry ---- sam

Apologies...Why???? Sam, it was wonderful as always. You can change it to your style but you never need apologize to me. I can only thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> Gwen, I really like your idea of using the plastic canvas as a blocking guide. It will be much less expensive than buying all of the 'proper' stuff. I have 4 of the foam pads now - I get a couple each time I go to the lys. Confessing my sins here: I have never blocked a single thing in my life. Right now I have several lace pieces that need to have something done to get the rolls out of them, so this will be what I do. Thanks for the idea!


I got those foams squares at Walmart in the toy section, I think it was $12 for 4 & they work great for blocking. I had never blocked anything until I joined KP but had also only made siwash sweaters, mitts, sock & baby things so they didn't really need it.
I have made several lace things since joining & love doing them now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Hi Purple. Glad you've had an easy day too. What would I do if I dropped a stitch? Cry probably!


Mine must have been arm crocheting. Only one stitch on arm at a time.


----------



## Grannypeg

Me Too.



 martina said:


> And me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> too funny - clean before the cleaning lady comes - i should talk - i always cleaned before my cleaning lady came - didn't want it too dirty. rotflmao --- sam


It is too funny, but there truly are things that she wouldn't know where to put them. If I get them put away then she can just clean. Or maybe I should train her where I put things and then she could do that too. :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I actually thought it might be something to put to the powers that be- before they take all my retirement money in rent!


If it is anything like over here, you can earn a little before they start taking it back, be worth checking it out.


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie - great news on the surgery. Glad it was repairable.
Hope your surgeon gets you cooked in for physio as soon as your sling is off.

Sassafras, I missed your latest paintings.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Since I haven't been doing much today I have been looking through catalogues & things that were in my pile of stuff to look at before disposal. 
I found this sweater in one of the catalogues

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/2523407/100100103/dublin-dearie-irish-wool-cardigan

I can't wear wool so may try to find a pattern & see if I could make one. I love te beautiful green color.

Angora sorry to hear about your Target problems, last year I had problems with my Visa & had a bunch of itunes charges but since I never used that card for itunes they refunded my money, about$70, & visa sent me a new card. Last winter we went to Phoenix to visit cousins &. She told me everyone who shopped at a certain grocery store had problems so advised me to buy one of those metal RFID boxes for the credit cards, it was only $5 & probably cheap insurance.

Melyn, glad to hear you are feeling a little better.

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and as we were leaving the restaurant, another little boy shouted - Mom,it's a Minion...I love the Minions--cool hat, man!"


~~~Too cute! I'll bet DGS beamed! I know G'ma did! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kate!
> 
> Why not institute a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


from all of us to all of us {{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> explain to dear husband that you along with a few million others did the same thing - and it is really not your fault - if our credit cards were made like the ones they use in Europe this would not have happened. why would you change your bill paying set up - i wouldn't think that was needed. --- sam


Sam, there was less work than I thought as it turns out the card wasn't attached to most of the payments like mortgage, water, phone, as they were set up with a check and apparently the card # is separate. It was a debit card and connected to the checking so I thought it affected all my payments. It only affected the payments that were set up with the card, so much less work than I thought. I know Netflix was online and with the card and perhaps the gym. Maybe more, oh dear. Guess I'll find out when they come collecting if I don't research it on time.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


Yes, I WONDER why you're tired too, Aran!! You're really racking up the hours...I hope you get paid overtime....that would buy lots of yarn but then you don't have much time to knit.
Sorry about getting stuck in the snow...my last winter working, I got stuck 3 times in one day so I can relate.
Glad a good Samaritan came along and shoveled you out.
YAY!!!! No cancer for Barack O'Kitty...great news. Give him and ear scratch for me.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I'm going to go see if I can make up the elmer glue & water mixture to spritz on my squares as RookieRetiree suggested. I know I've got the water....now to search my craft stuff for the glue and a spray bottle.....TTYL


I had never heard of the elmer's glue. I just used steam. I might try that sometime, but the steam is so easy for me since I have a steamer.


----------



## jknappva

. I have started to reduce the tablets as the specialist wanted me to do only take 1 in the mornings now but still take 2 midday and then again in the evening, so far so good. My thoughts and prayers are with you all as always.


So glad you felt like joining us and have found a partial solution to the dizziness. Hope the appointment is soon.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


Can understand wanting to avoid morphine, I have had it once with a chest pain scare and hated it, but I have to keep in mind that both DM and DGM were allergic to it so while the odd dose does help, longer term need petherdine which is what I get at doc's for migraines.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about European cards?
> Our Visa cards have a "smart chip" & we have to enter a PIN just like the interac cards, is that what you mean? I noticed on my last visit to the US they didn't do that.


From what I understand the European cards also have a smart chip....unfortunately, ours in the U.S. don't. I think it's just that the banks, etc. are too cheap to incorporate them.
JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I knew that....I'm sorry I wasn't clear....do you use the grains for the bags or the flour? I know it may sound silly but I just wondered if you could use the flour or if it would "puff" out through the fabric?


I'm thinking the flour might burn??? Perhaps someone out there knows.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Sam, there was less work than I thought as it turns out the card wasn't attached to most of the payments like mortgage, water, phone, as they were set up with a check and apparently the card # is separate. It was a debit card and connected to the checking so I thought it affected all my payments. It only affected the payments that were set up with the card, so much less work than I thought. I know Netflix was online and with the card and perhaps the gym. Maybe more, oh dear. Guess I'll find out when they come collecting if I don't research it on time.


After my problem, I got another Visa card with a $1000 limit, that I use for any online purchases so my regular card is not "out there" to get hacked


----------



## busyworkerbee

gottastch said:


> Oh my goodness...look at that tiny pup. I can see why you want him! SOOOOOO Cute!!!!!
> 
> DH always says that if they could find a way to make cats stay tiny, the powers that be would be ga-zillionaires! Who can resist a kitten? ...And he always thought he was a dog man - LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I don't think I thanked you for all those great recipes. I always cook my steaks in cast iron nw can spice them up a bit.
The breakfast ones sound great too.

I saw someone had written abut Carens GK's tunneling in The snow & wanted to pass on a warning.

My cousin in southern Ontario told me some kids had been tunneling in the snow & it caved in & one of the kids smothered before they could get him out.
Scary because as kids we did that all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> If it is anything like over here, you can earn a little before they start taking it back, be worth checking it out.


I am on what is known as Temporary Additional Support, that has to be renewed every 3 months, and cuts out just about any freedom. But it is necessary to meet the rent.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm, and at the end he felt totally alone for a while- I try to be upbeat but today is a weepy one.


Not sure you want me cheering you up since you know how great I am. Although, knowing my methods, you might actually end up laughing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I would never have thought of spritzing them with a water & Elmers glue mixture. I have them pinned now and did use your idea of plastic but took it one step farther and bought several sheets of the plastic needlework plastic that has the little holes. Instead of cutting the sheets I used a sharpie and marked out the 8 x8 square. The holes were perfect for T-pins and by not cutting the sheets I can mark out in different colors different sizes for blocking. I will mix up a heavy water/glue solution and go spritz them now using your idea. Here's a picture of them drying. I did get carried away and have 6 blocks but will just keep one of them and put it toward an afghan for myself. LOL


Your squares look so perfect. Great job Gwen!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: By hook or by crook, we are going to have an afghan.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


Oh Sorlenna, how precious. You are already in love. Too cute.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I am so glad that everything went well inspire of them finding more damage and you having to be in the sling for 6 weeks. Just do as they tell you...who knows...you may be able to knit without moving anything but your hand & fingers but do NOT overdo and cause yourself any delay in healing.


Bonnie, could you try continental knitting with the hand in the sling merely holding the stationary needle? Or a loom, again holding the loom in the sling hand and working the hook with the other. Just a thought


----------



## iamsam

i just found this and had to share it - oatmeal in an apple - could anything be better? --- sam

Apple Cinnamon Baked Oatmeal Recipe

This apple cinnamon baked oatmeal recipe bakes the oatmeal right inside the apple. Breakfast food thats pretty, delicious and good for you.
Author: Pamela Braun
Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 Medium Apples (gala, fuji or your favorite type for baked apples)
½ Lemon
1 Cup Rolled Oats
¼ Cup Chopped Walnuts
¼ cup Dried Cranberries
½ Teaspoon Cinnamon
Pinch of Salt
1 Cup Almond Milk
2 Tablespoons Maple Syrup
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
Plain Yogurt
Nutmeg

Instructions
Pre-heat oven to 375 degrees Farenheit.

Slice off ½ off the top of the apple.

Core apples, without going through the bottom of the apple, and discard. Then use a melon baller to remove the insides of the apple leaving a ¼ thick wall in the apple.

Rub the lemon half over the exposed edge of the apple to keep it from turning brown.

Chop up the apple pieces you removed with the melon baller and toss them into a medium sized bowl.

Add the oats, walnuts, cranberries, cinnamon and salt to the bowl and stir to combine.

In another bowl mix the almond milk, maple syrup and vanilla extract until well blended.

Spoon the oat mixture into the apples and gently pack it down. Carefully pour the milk mixture over the oats until you begin to see the liquid through the oats. Spoon more of the oat mixture on top to form a slight pile and add a bit more of the milk.

Place the apple into a baking dish and continue with remaining apples.

Bake for 30 minutes.

Remove from heat.

Place each apple onto a plate and top with plain yogurt, a sprinkle of cinnamon and a dusting of nutmeg.

Notes
Whatever oat and milk mixture you have left over you can mix together and pop into the microwave, on high, for 1 minute. Eat and enjoy. If youd like to fill another apple with ityou can do that too. Just dont add the insides from that apple to the mixture (it will be too much and youll still have leftovers).

http://mymansbelly.com/2014/02/07/apple-cinnamon-baked-oatmeal-recipe/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MyMansBelly+%28My+Man%27s+Belly%29


----------



## sassafras123

GrannyPeg,ca't pic on bottom of pg.1.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie... So glad you got the treatment you needed and hope this will get you out of pain but I know you are in a whole lot of pain right now while you recover from such extensive surgery. Sending healing wishes your way.

Aran...So glad your kitty doesn't have cancer. Are you doing a square for our afghan?

Melyn...Sorry you've been suffering form dizziness for so long. I hope you are soon over it. I had a short spell this evening and thought I was going to fall, but nothing at all compared to what you are having. Gwen had a procedure that worked for her and cured her. Hers was very bad. You should talk.

Sorlenna...Hear from one of the posts that you have posted a puppy photo. Can't wait to find that.

Julie...That is way too long since October to not hear anything from Fale. I don't even have the words to say as it is just too cruel. I wish they could be charged with kidnapping. To keep 2 people apart like this is criminal. This is senior abuse.

Rookie...I actually like the looks of a cheesecake with a crack or two in it. Give it that rustic look and yes, Dh has the right idea that the topping seeps down in. That is too cute about the other boy seeing your GS and yelling out he loved minions!!!! Mission accomplished.

Poledra...Isn't that wonderful that DH's feet are warm because of the slippers you knit & felted him.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Grandmapaula...Hope you feel better soon. Doesn't help when you have to babysit a sick one either. Hugs.

Gottastch....That tatting is so beautiful you could even use it as jewelry. Fabulous. :thumbup: 

TNS...Great photos from your trip. It truly is beautiful in California.


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All...forgot it was Saturday & yesterday was Friday...and a new KTP! Retirement is really getting to me! 

I am totally immersed in the Olympics. I just love them! We can pretty much see them all day...we have a choice of 3 channels (all variations of NBC)...and the games are covered fairly fully. Actually, the reason we have this is becasue the house does contain some fairly fanatical soccer fans...so we get the super-duper sports package. Afterall...the World Cup is this year!

"Speaking of" the World Cup.. my DS managed to get 2 tickets to one game for the World Cup! He is over the moon about this! It has been VERY hard to get tickets of any kind...it was some kind of finagalling (sp?) with his credit card...somehow it worked! He & his wife both worked & taught in Brazil for several months and she is fluent in Portugese & DS speaks it "okay". DS was a professional soccer player for a few years before injury forced "plan B". So, I say, if he can finagle a way to go - he should go. Plus, his firm has an office in Sao Palo, and if he really has to do some work, they said he could have a desk there if necessary. It all points to "go". He is very excited!!!! 

I know folks don't want to hear this, but today is a very pretty snow. It is floating down...no wind, big, fluffy flakes, slow build up. Maybe an inch or 2. Nothing too difficult to deal with. The nice thing about Chicago...they take snow removal on the streets VERY seriously. Elections have been lost because of poor snow removal.  

On the tv right now they are presenting an overview of the "The Auto Show". It is amazing all the new technologies that are available! I am still puzzled by MP3 players, etc. Although, Obama wants all new cars by 2016 to have the technology that will prevent your car from crashing into another. I want that NOW!  It is so hard to keep up....

I cooked a pasta & cauliflower dish last night that was so good. What was really interesting was how the pasta was cooked. I think it is going to be my go-to way to cook pasta all the time. It was so flavorful. Generally, here is what it involved:
In a pasta pot, 1 T oil, cook 1 onion, diced for about 7 minutes. Add: 1# pasta, 5 1/2 C broth (I used veggie), 1/2 C white wine. Bring to a boil, simmer pasta until liquid is mostly absorbed & evaporated. Do not cover, stir occassionaly. Mix with sauteed, browned caulifower & parsley. Top with crisp bacon (I used proscuito)& Panko bread crumbs.

You can make all kinds of variations on this...add herbs, garlic, pepper, all kinds of veggies, etc. to mix with the pasta. I am excited about this.

I have finished my 1st square. Hope to do some more. Problem...I know the patterns I want to use...can't find them. Gotta' keep hunting. It's amazing how discombobulated I've become since the ceiling collapse (still can't fix it) and brother's problems (he has benefitted greatly by all of your prayers! THANKS! He is in a rehab center; probably for a few weeks...still can't walk, but is getting stronger every day. My leg is healing, but will still have to have the una boot (a wrap from toes to knee) for a couple of weeks yet, I think. Annoying, but...it is geting better.

Hugs to all...looking forward to summer, and KAP and mini yarns crawls, etc. etc. etc. Everyone stay safe & take care..all are prescious! Long enough...Carol il/oh

I know the picture looks like a rectangle, but it really can be a square. promise!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


Love the cat. Your artistic talent is certainly flowering!!!! Love that you are doing all the things you love. Whoa, and that is a lotta love. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey (had I been on 20 minutes ago I would have said sunny, ) but now it is really dark, pouring with rain and the wind is getting up. I shall be battening down the hatches and staying in today.
> 
> Had a long lie in, perhaps my body wants to hibernate :roll:
> 
> Here's some photos I took while the sun shone yesterday....
> 
> Off to do catch up.


~~~Love these pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

TNS said:


> Another shot at posting the pelican......


I once spent over 30 minutes talking to and admiring a kookaburra which was on a branch within arms reach. But in those days, didn't have a camera in phone. Twas a magical moment in time for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cmaliza...How proud you must be of your son and congrats to him for getting tickets. He must be over the moon with joy. That way of doing pasta is so intriguing. Will have to try it. I know DH would love it and I could use flavored & smoked tempeh for the bacon. The afghan square is lovely with the cables and soft color. I will post mine, per Julie's request, when I get a few of the ends worked in. A daunting job as the petals need to be sewn down and about 40 ends to be worked in.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie!!First of all, I have been thinking about you all day. I hope it solves all your shoulder problems-- and that you recover as quickly as you can.

Take care and do what the doctor says, even if it is hard to do that. do
Exactly what he says. you will recover quicker.

==========

Hi everyone I just opened the Parade of 5 fingered gloves with Daylilly Dawn. 
I doubt that there will be too many pictures there yet as they are working on the thumbs but i have asked them to put some of their works in progress in too.

Here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236934-1.html#4791723


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> I once spent over 30 minutes talking to and admiring a kookaburra which was on a branch within arms reach. But in those days, didn't have a camera in phone. Twas a magical moment in time for sure.


How special. You may not have had a camera but it is a memory you will have forever. Sounds magical to me too.


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, I am so sorry that they are keeping Fale from at least talking to you. That is pretty disgraceful. I hope the lawyer can give you some answers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, what a lovely workshop. I plan on doing all your workshops 1 at a time and working my way through them between projects. You will have to tell Tamara that someone saw pictures of my Commuter Capelet and they said it was the most beautiful they had ever seen!!!!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Dawn..it means to cut your yarn leaving a long enough tail to thread the yarn through the stitches that are left -- you'll take stitches off your needle and pull the yarn that's been threaded thru tightly to close opening and then sew to secure and weave ends. You'll do this for the top of the mitten and again at the top of the thumb.


Thanks Rookie, yes makes sense, I thought thats what it meant but wasnt sure.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree
I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all![/quote said:


> Yes, his wonderful smile says it all. Glsd he was feeling better for his day.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Designer, what a lovely workshop. I plan on doing all your workshops 1 at a time and working my way through them between projects. You will have to tell Tamara that someone saw pictures of my Commuter Capelet and they said it was the most beautiful they had ever seen!!!!


you should tell her yourself - she has an avatar --

TamaraEll, or Tamara Ell

she would love to know that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> After my problem, I got another Visa card with a $1000 limit, that I use for any online purchases so my regular card is not "out there" to get hacked


That is a great idea!!!!
I never use my bank card for anything but the bank ATM. I did mess up on this one, but that is a great idea for the regular card. I'm going to put this into practice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I don't think I thanked you for all those great recipes. I always cook my steaks in cast iron nw can spice them up a bit.
> The breakfast ones sound great too.
> 
> I saw someone had written abut Carens GK's tunneling in The snow & wanted to pass on a warning.
> 
> My cousin in southern Ontario told me some kids had been tunneling in the snow & it caved in & one of the kids smothered before they could get him out.
> Scary because as kids we did that all the time.


How awful. I'm sure Caren will appreciate the warning.


----------



## pammie1234

Angora1 said:


> That is a great idea!!!!
> I never use my bank card for anything but the bank ATM. I did mess up on this one, but that is a great idea for the regular card. I'm going to put this into practice.


That is a very good idea!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, what is not to love about this oatmeal. Mmmmmmmm Good.

And by the way Sorlenna, I am in love with that puppy too!!! I can almost feel it in my arms.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> you should tell her yourself - she has an avatar --
> 
> TamaraEll, or Tamara Ell
> 
> she would love to know that.


Thanks, I will. 
And a few moments later...
I did. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Cmaliza, the recipe sounds good. The knitting great, and even better than that your brother continues to improve.


----------



## Spider

Kathy and Gwen, your squares and the Olympic symbol are great.
Been unpacking and sorting today. 
We were almost thirty below this morning but did make it up to 12 above. The sun was out so that was nice. More sorting tomorrow, would love to just sit and knit but so much to unpack and go through. Nice to have these days off. Hugs to all. Now will have to read and catch up with everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> I do have a couple more to block that I will keep for my future afghan that I already know will need to be enlarged; or perhaps I should start keeping squares of various sizes sorted in various boxes...I've really enjoyed making different ones and practicing different stitch patterns.


I have a bag in the car of ?squares for a blanket that was donated to K4BN through another member who passed them onto me as she had too much to do already. The reason for the ?square is that no 2 are the same and most are not square. Will do a quick lash together and may have to make some tiny fill ins or have gaps.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Kathy and Gwen, your squares and the Olympic symbol are great.
> Been unpacking and sorting today.
> We were almost thirty below this morning but did make it up to 12 above. The sun was out so that was nice. More sorting tomorrow, would love to just sit and knit but so much to unpack and go through. Nice to have these days off. Hugs to all. Now will have to read and catch up with everyone.


You are better than me. We still have boxes in the basement and its been 11 yrs. now. :roll: Of course it would help if I didn't have trouble with stairs, but still, that is a little long.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Kathy and Gwen, your squares and the Olympic symbol are great.
> Been unpacking and sorting today.
> We were almost thirty below this morning but did make it up to 12 above. The sun was out so that was nice. More sorting tomorrow, would love to just sit and knit but so much to unpack and go through. Nice to have these days off. Hugs to all. Now will have to read and catch up with everyone.


Just plain tooooooo cold.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> love the puppy sorlenna - the dog you are holding is was pretty cute also. will you get the puppy you like - i thought you were leaning towards having two. --- sam


I am...but we will have to see how it all goes. I'd love one for me and one for DD. The dog I'm holding is the best dog I ever had--much as I loved our doxie, I have to say Seamus is still a step above. He was amazingly smart!


----------



## Sorlenna

Aran said:


> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


 :thumbup: Yay!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Sam, 
Love the treasure trove of recipes, am definitely trying coconut oatmeal, both hubby and I love coconut.
Just dropped in for a quick read, will catch up with everyone tomorrow. Sweet dreams everyone until then.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## KateB

Bonnie - RFID boxes for credit cards? Got no idea! :shock:

Aran - So glad that Barrak O'Kitty is cancer free!


----------



## Sorlenna

siouxann said:


> What a Sweetheart! How old?


They are 18 days old now. The second bunch is a week today.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> worked well for me this time- lovely to see him, does it take forever to download for everyone else or is it just my machine?


No, they take forever on my laptop too, and mine's not even a year old.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


Awe!!! What a cutie!! 
Love the second pic too, so nice to see you! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Bonnie - RFID boxes for credit cards? Got no idea! :shock:
> 
> Aran - So glad that Barrak O'Kitty is cancer free!


RFID=radio frequency identification device. The new credit cards here have a "chip" in them that is encoded with your imformation. Apperently hackers can come near your wallet with a device that collects your information. This little metal box is to prevent that happening, somehow blocks their scanner. I'm not sure how any of it works but have seen on TV that it happens.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> No it comes up quite quickly on my iPad, but it takes an age to put it onto the forum.


He sure is cute, and growing like crazy. Love his cow too. lol


----------



## Pup lover

Only on pg 11 of this week. Been a long day after DGS left I git busy with supper and straightening up some. I have 3 -4 rice bags of various sizes love them, nothing better for fitting around body parts for heat.

Got the mittens for DGS finished, not bad for first mittens. Next pair will be modified a bit as I am more sure of what I'm doing. I also came across one of my cross stitch pillow cases (still have to do the other one) it is something else I really enjoy but holding the needle really bothers my thumb these days. 

Will try to catch up more tomorrow. Prayers n hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, here is newest painting. haven't had chance to work on fruit bowl.


Looks fantastic! Great face and markings on fur.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kate!
> 
> Why not institute a group hug?
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


Glad to hear that all went well, now for the recover, I hope it will be fairly painless and go by quickly. Rest and relax. Hugs


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> That is a great idea!!!!
> I never use my bank card for anything but the bank ATM. I did mess up on this one, but that is a great idea for the regular card. I'm going to put this into practice.


two of my friends who buy on line all the time put up to l,000 into a new visa card with a different bank than their regular bank and use it for buying on line. That way they never pay credit card charges and the money is already there. I don't buy on line but if I did I would do it that way. We never pay interest on our credit cards - always pay it off each month. I wouldn't take on any credit card dept for any of my crafts. Just me - but it works for us. DH handles our money really well and when I worked everything we both made went into the pot . No this is my money this is yours. We have always been in it together. Never questioned what I bought for my stashes (fabric and yarn). Over the years I usually paid my own way but never felt I had to. When we wanted to take a trip we tightened up our belts and saved more than half the cost and then we used savings for the other half. He always somehow manages to put it back= which amazes me. I had to pay all the bills and do all the money when he was in the army as he had his pay sent to me as he was away so much. Once we bought 
our first house and he was not going overseas any more I told him - "you take it over. been there done that" he did.

I never once in all those years saw him frown when I wanted to buy something. We both told the other of we wanted to spend anything over 30.00 just so we could keep our records straight and know where we were at. He looks after the money but always makes sure that I have money in my purse. Never once in all the years has either of us ever questioned the other because we are on the same page. Never had a lot of money to throw away, maybe that is the reason , it is also the reason that we have managed to keep out of debt except for our mortgage. Never took out a loan for a car - or a computer or anything.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, we ended up not shopping for pants, but we did go to the world grocery and get some yummy things. Then DD found a cactus she wanted, so we got that, I found some potting soil at the other store and came home and did some indoor gardening. We just got back from a great dinner and the cake is in the freezer waiting (banana split ice cream cake). All in all, a pretty good day!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He is not the snap shot king, is he? I sort of gather you are the image person- or have I got it wrong?


LOL!!!! No, he's anti picture, he will take pics of the scenery when not driving (occasionally). He said no picture for you all until he heads back out next week, then he'll take a pic of his feet, mainly because I told him Julie wants to see and he has a soft spot for Julie. :wink:


----------



## iamsam

bluejay21 - how nice of you to stop by and enjoy a cuppa with us - we will be here all week so hope you stop by again and again. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



BlueJay21 said:


> Sam, what a lot of work you put into these recipes. We don't eat meat in our house, except at Christmas when I break down and cook a turkey. But I have copied some of the cake recipes, which sound really good.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Almost Noon here. I dug around in my freezer and found my last package of espresso beans. I'm not sure if you are supposed to store them in the freezer or not...some people say yes and some say no. I guess I don't have that sophisticated of a palette so I just put it in the freezer  I ground up the beans, marked my zippy bag, squeezed out all the air I could (after taking some ground espresso out for this morning's mocha) and feel like I should have been more productive today already. Oh well, some days are just like that.
> 
> I spent last night watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics and worked on a tatted motif. I think I can finally make it now. I dug through all that thread I was gifted and found enough of two different sizes (30 and 50...10 is like regular crochet thread so these are quite a bit smaller). I have the most of the size 30 but then figured it will take me more of it because it is thicker thread than the 50. The size 50 looks very dainty. I am hoping to be able to join the motifs together, as I make them, to end up with a doily or at least something big enough to set a table lamp on top of. The color is kind of a golden mushroom brown, when the light shines on it. I think I am pleased. The size 30 thread motif ended up to be 2 3/4" across and the size 50 thread motif ended up to be 2 1/4" across. I took the easy route and didn't use any techniques that are hard...someday I will learn those split rings, etc. Right now I will just work on getting the little double stitches even...kinda fun to play with something else...like I need something else to distract me - LOLOLOL!!!!


That looks fabulous!!!


----------



## iamsam

great news about the kitty - makes you feel better i am sure and she does not mind the scar I've an idea.

hope you are finding the time to get some decent rest. --- sam



Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


----------



## purl2diva

Bonnie-glad to hear that the surgery is over and successful. May your recovery be smooth and uneventful.

Lyn-I hope you get your appt soon. I have a friend who has Meniers and it can be quite a trial but she has managed well for many years.

We, too, have a card which we use strictly for online purchases. We had to replace it a few years ago when one of the sites we purchased from was hacked.


----------



## iamsam

that is good news melyn - hope the meds help a lot - being dizzy is not fun. healing energy zooming to wrap you up in healing grace. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone its so good to be able to chat to you all again. I am able to sit and type a fair bit now without the dizziness taking over, I try and keep myself as upright as possible without bending or moving my neck too much which is what sometimes triggers the attacks, hopefully I will get my scan app sometime this week just to make sure there is nothing more going on. I have started to reduce the tablets as the specialist wanted me to do only take 1 in the mornings now but still take 2 midday and then again in the evening, so far so good. My thoughts and prayers are with you all as always.
> 
> Sam loads of recipies wish I could try more of them but some stuff we can't get over here. I have been watching a programme with James Martin a chef who has been driving over the USA trying different cakes. He said the reason why our cakes in the UK don't taste the same as in the USA is down to the difference in our flours. I think its also because we can't get some of the ingredients over here, I think some of it is due to our buying more ready made stuff than our mums used to, we just dont bake as much anymore.
> 
> Julie, so sorry you have been down so hope you hear from Fale soon and love your guernsey
> 
> Sassafrass your paintings are great
> 
> Gwen never thought you was boasting just sharing your much deserved good fortune
> 
> I realized today that I didnt get to express my shock and sadness about Charlotte passing and must admit I still look for Pontuff as I have always done since she last posted, I still find it hard to believe that it won't appear. I think the Charlotte sweater is a lovely way to remember her, it is really lovely.
> 
> I am sure there are many people I have missed mentioning on here, have loved all the pictures hearing everyones news, think I am almost up to date on most stuff but did miss reading at least 2 weeks worth of the tea party (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) to all lyn xx


----------



## iamsam

and that is the difference bonnie - American cards use a magnetic strip - easy to clone - the chip is just about fail proof. wish our card makers woud take the hint. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about European cards?
> Our Visa cards have a "smart chip" & we have to enter a PIN just like the interac cards, is that what you mean? I noticed on my last visit to the US they didn't do that.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra how's this for a broom....The handle is hand carved.


Love, love, love that broom. Surely, it belongs in an enchanted cottage..


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Cmaliza...How proud you must be of your son and congrats to him for getting tickets. He must be over the moon with joy. That way of doing pasta is so intriguing. Will have to try it. I know DH would love it and I could use flavored & smoked tempeh for the bacon. The afghan square is lovely with the cables and soft color. I will post mine, per Julie's request, when I get a few of the ends worked in. A daunting job as the petals need to be sewn down and about 40 ends to be worked in.


~~~I think I need a workshop on weaving ends in...I never know if I'm doing it right. 40 ends? OMG..that alone earnes you kudos! Can't wait to see everyone's squares. Looking forward to each one. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam

a very smart idea bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> After my problem, I got another Visa card with a $1000 limit, that I use for any online purchases so my regular card is not "out there" to get hacked


----------



## pammie1234

Late in January I went to a White Elephant party and knitted a hat. I'm finally getting around to posting it. It was a pretty good hit! Especially after everyone realized what the picture was!


----------



## iamsam

did you sing the kookaburra song to him? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I once spent over 30 minutes talking to and admiring a kookaburra which was on a branch within arms reach. But in those days, didn't have a camera in phone. Twas a magical moment in time for sure.


----------



## pammie1234

Sorry it is so big! If anyone knows how to make it smaller, please let me know.


----------



## iamsam

let us know how it tastes and whether hubby liked it. --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Sam,
> Love the treasure trove of recipes, am definitely trying coconut oatmeal, both hubby and I love coconut.
> Just dropped in for a quick read, will catch up with everyone tomorrow. Sweet dreams everyone until then.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> KateB Luke is such a cutie!
> 
> RookieRetiree Cornflake French toast! I'm sure it would be very good. I saw a recipe on my email today for an overnight French toast. I need to go back and check it out.
> 
> Bonnie I'm glad the surgery went well. I know that the extra problems will probably make for a longer healing, but hopefully that will then be the end of your problems.
> 
> Sorlenna What a sweet puppy. I agree with Julie, I can just smell that puppy breath. I really hope that you are able to get one. I know that you want it so much, and they are so much company.
> 
> Gottastch Great tatting! You are inspiring me to give it a try. Did you teach yourself? I wish I had done more with my GM, but even if I had, I would have forgotten it by now!
> 
> I love my Mac, Gwen. I have, however, had some problems lately with acrobat reader. It is not letting me open many of my pdf files. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I tried re-installing, and it kept saying an error had occurred. I may try to investigate more. The one thing you will notice is less pop-ups and crashes, plus they do not get viruses like a PC does. I think that is why they are so expensive!
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating! And welcome to all of the newbies. You will love the KTP!


I had the same thing -- tried it about 6 times - finally got it down loaded today. If I hadn't I would have called tech support. Gwen if possible pay the extra l00. for tech support for 3 years. they will answer any question and walk you through different techniques.

They have a great tech support which I signed on for and they have helped me. I am not that fond of the mail program but am getting used to it. more involved than my own mac.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I do love the meat and potato ones this week. As much as I love my veggies I love my meat and potatoes too. I have receipts scribbled on napkins a few on store receipts as well. Now most times I snap shot with my phone the write or copy it to the computer.


Me too on the steak. I must have a steak fix every once in awhile.. The little egg in cup things sound great as well.... I like frittatas.


----------



## iamsam

great looking mittens dawn - great color.

the cross stitch is lovely - hours of time. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Only on pg 11 of this week. Been a long day after DGS left I git busy with supper and straightening up some. I have 3 -4 rice bags of various sizes love them, nothing better for fitting around body parts for heat.
> 
> Got the mittens for DGS finished, not bad for first mittens. Next pair will be modified a bit as I am more sure of what I'm doing. I also came across one of my cross stitch pillow cases (still have to do the other one) it is something else I really enjoy but holding the needle really bothers my thumb these days.
> 
> Will try to catch up more tomorrow. Prayers n hugs


----------



## iamsam

i love this hat - do you remember a couple of years ago someone posted it on kp and my goodness - the discussion that went with it. most were like me and just thought it was funny but some were horrified - thought it was awful. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Late in January I went to a White Elephant party and knitted a hat. I'm finally getting around to posting it. It was a pretty good hit! Especially after everyone realized what the picture was!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> DGS was feeling well enough by 4:00 p.m., so we went to play miniature golf in a glow in the dark inside golf links...it was a lot of fun...we then went to a pancake house -- he wanted pancakes and waffles and ate quite a bit of both and was asleep on the way home...so think he's back to somewhat normal. Party for tomorrow with his classmates is still on...I'm kind of glad that I'm missing that one--we have company coming for dinner, etc. I don't think I'd be able to take 10+ 5 year olds in a gymnastics place for a couple of hours!
> 
> I didn't get all the work done around here that I needed to so will go to bed now and get back at it early tomorrow a.m. I think DGS's smile says it all!


So, so cute. Bryce is growing so.... I'm with you on the kid's party though. I don't do noise as well as I used to...... Glad he is feeling better so as not to have to miss his celebrations.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Jynx, hope you had a happy anniversary

Pam, love the hat, I printed tha one out, thought my brother would like it.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Late in January I went to a White Elephant party and knitted a hat. I'm finally getting around to posting it. It was a pretty good hit! Especially after everyone realized what the picture was!


snicker snicker chuckle chuckle love the hat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too on the steak. I must have a steak fix every once in awhile.. The little egg in cup things sound great as well.... I like frittatas.


I NEED my steak every once in a while have tried to go without but just not the same. Although buffalo is a very close second.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i love this hat - do you remember a couple of years ago someone posted it on kp and my goodness - the discussion that went with it. most were like me and just thought it was funny but some were horrified - thought it was awful. --- sam


I remember the fuss over that hat the reactions were a bit odd.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> HEE HEE I am so going to pass this on. Someone has had a few auto corrects lately, finally gives up trying to fox them. Conversations have been interesting to say the least.


And the things that it choses to say......... I should re-read all my posts, but don't. I'll just have to trust that you all know I actually am literate and make sense most of the time.....


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh
My broom hangs on the living room wall and is only used for flying during which I always obey the speed limit...LOL. It came from a shop in the North Georgia Mountains and was hand carved. A gift from a friend. And yes Sam said:


> ~~~I like this idea....


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


I use rice - worked for 2 years . I found the first few times I heated them in the micro wave there was a funny odor, but people have told me that the others wheat etc. does the same. once I got past that I used it steadily for 2 years.

I made a tube -of jean fabric about 11" wide and sewed it at one end - double stitched the seams -- filled it quite full to 1/3 ran a double seam across ( to keep it from all going to one end - then filled it another 1/3 - filled it and double seamed the top. so basically I had 3 sections so it didn't all go to one place. very handy.

Now we have an electric blanket which I love, but the rice bags kept my feet warm when they got too cold.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I have so much to learn about this MacBook Air....not complaining though....absolutely love it; just different from my HP pc. Like....how do I make folders or even if I can...how to refresh my screen...LOL...I'm making a list so when I go to my first class on the 16th I am ready with the questions....LOL
> Hugs to all, I'm off for a bit...TTYL


~~~to make a new folder...right click on the desktop...select new...select folder...easy-peasy. (I hope for you! )


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love the coffee hugs, and all. I'm needing mine
> intravenously today though.


NO coffee for me today but have been rather busy, catching up with a friend while watching racing and catching up on a few missed Eurovision acts. then Grant Nix and the boys stopped by. Cows got out and the pigs came to visit, except Parker whom stayed in the barn where he should have been. Baked some Chocolate Tangerine Cheese cakes with tangerine whipped topping and a chocolate heart on top. Will post the receipt later, my own because couldn't find one that I had everything for or liked the sounds of. It was a hit and the photo had been entered to be sold as food porn.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the sound of the race cars too --but we were at the Bristol raceway for a Nascar race and it was way too loud--my brother lived about 1/2 hour away so they invited us out --- hadn't really realized how big a deal Nascar races were and how crazy it was there...found out it was something that I preferred to watch on TV -- I have to say the same thing for football games...it's easier to see the plays on TV and not nearly so bitter cold being in the outdoor football stadiums.
> 
> It's good to have those interests and that you share them with people around the world.
> Time to get the brisket in the oven and finish cleaning up my knitting area mess. I may not be on much today---but know that my prayers continue and I hope every one stays safe.


Back in the good old days, it was the FEEL do all the cars starting up at Indy that give me a thrill and a certain feeling in the tummy. It was taking the girls to Road America that turned them off racing because it was so noisy. Don't know how we raised such wimps.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> And the things that it choses to say......... I should re-read all my posts, but don't. I'll just have to trust that you all know I actually am literate and make sense most of the time.....


It really is a laugh at some of the things I have said to people lately. ANd I totally missed that I said fox instead of fix until I just read your post. tonight I said a couple rather sassy things to a friend that asked if I had read my text before sending it. was my face red. I always assume it is our friend auto correct when things are not quite what they seem.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Wheat is supposed to have survived viable in the Egyptian pyramids, I am fairly sure!


I have heard that as well, so should be pretty good.


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~to make a new folder...right click on the desktop...select new...select folder...easy-peasy. (I hope for you! )


oops....I was giving info for a pc...not an apple. my mistake. but...apples should not be too hard. Check the tool bar...I haven't seen a new apple for a few years, bu tin the past they were fairly easy, if you'd used one before.


----------



## iamsam

i thought so - it was a hat for pity's sake. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I remember the fuss over that hat the reactions were a bit odd.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I made something like this and am trying to remember what I put in them...I don't think it was rice---but that's a good idea...something that I should do again to have for the lower back which seems to begin aching when I'm standing over the sink or counter too much..I'm bent at just the right angle to aggravate some loss of bone density---it's in the exact spot where scan showed some weakness starting. I've been taking calcium with Vitamin D added, but it does seem to be getting worse. I have a book on strengthening exercises to do, but may go to our local park district's rec center where they have a specific physio program for this sort of thing. I don't want to start it, though, until the weather calms down some.
> 
> I just had to "sample" the cheese cake last night----it did crack....but tastes pretty darn good. Not a bad outcome for my first home made one. It will be extra good when I have the warmed up home-made marmalade and dark chocolate sauce to go over the top. DD# said to take credit for the cracks as on purpose to allow the glaze to seep deeper into the cheesecake!
> 
> But our guests are dear friends and would be happy with PB & J sandwiches - just as long as we were getting together to catch up.


You make me think of Rita Rudner, the comedienne who's response to notifying Dr. before starting exercise routine was "Dr. I'm thinking of bending at the waist." That is exactly what hurts my back... And I do have osteopenia but the pain rally comes from a deteriorating disc in back. I had one nibbled away but they could not do the next one up and it is starting to be an issue. I skipped the bone density test this year and am still waiting to hear from Reclast injection people. I have heard good and bad on taking any of the meds. I do the calcium and Vitamin D but think that the weight bearing exercise and walking do more to relieve the actual discomfort than anything else. (I used to do several of the exercises while laying in bed before getting up but got out of the habit. I think if I did all the things that I was supposed to every day, it would be noon before I could start my day!!!!)

Cheesecake sounds delicious....


----------



## busyworkerbee

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


Hip hip hooray for Barack O'Kitty. You will be ready for the slow down when it comes. Take it easy in the snow, we don't want you to become a frozen statue.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> Sam, Where can I buy xanthan gum? What is it?


It used to be hard to find, but now is in normal markets, and at a reasonable price. Its purpose is to provide the stick together that gluten would provide in a cake, etc. I have just substituted gf flour plus xanthan gum in a normal recipe. I've forgotten just how much, but I kind of think that 1/2 tsp/cup of flour does the job. The heavier cakes that use oil work out well with the flour substitution.


----------



## martina

So glad to hear about Barack O' Kitty. But you have had to work far too many hours for comfort , Aran. I hope you manage to get time off soon.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been knitting up front and back together, and then knitted the beginning of the underarm gusset- you have to work backwards and forwards up the back and the front, separately from approximately the level of the armpit, to the shoulder, then you pick up stitches for the sleeves and knit down to the cuffs.
> Does that explain it better?- I have been taking photos at the crucial points!


That's what I did when I had to knit four identical sweaters with seven stitch patterns. After one was finished I had to cut off the bottom to lengthen it three inches because the kid had a growth spurt.


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!....and I'm glad to say it was his father who was with him, not me! :lol:


So cute and such a happy fellow.


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!....and I'm glad to say it was his father who was with him, not me! :lol:


So cute and such a happy fellow.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on what is known as Temporary Additional Support, that has to be renewed every 3 months, and cuts out just about any freedom. But it is necessary to meet the rent.


Bummer


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Target? like to fraud?


~~~yes...fraud. SO many people caught up in this. I didn't get caught in this, but somewhere about the same time someone stole my credit card #....charged $2500 worth of stuff until someone rejected the "card". They just had the #...we have the cards. The bank caught it....SOOOO annoying! Our DS got caught in the Target problem. Sorry DH is upset...it's not anything you did..more like what Target did NOT do to protect customers. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: Hopefully you did not lose anything.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto, Kate, and I'm in for the hug!


~~Me too! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs al 'round}}}}}}}}}}}} :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

Oh Sam, we are expecting temperatures in the mid to high 70's all of next week uugghh!!


thewren said:


> good to see you pat - southern California has been in the news here ie: the extreme dryness. it is forboding for the summer. hopefully mother nature will give you more rain before then. --- sam


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> siouxann - could you give us the url for the youtube video - somewhere i read about it and let it go - sound interesting but goodness would your sts be big. 000 sam


Here is the only one I could find the url for:
http://www.thekurtzcorner.com/2013/09/arm-knitting-diy-30-minute-infinity.html

If you go to YouTube just type in ARM KNITTING in the search box and you will get a gazillion, well, at least a dozen, different videos. Some of them are from the yarn companies which makes me even more sure that they are behind this latest craze. You have to use 2-4 strands of bulky yarn which means you will finish a "scarf" in a very short time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is wonderful news, Aran. Hope work slows down a little bit and you can catch up on some rest. Good hearing from you.



Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've done the overnight French toast with the cream cheese dotted in -- I love it - It almost becomes as dense as a bread pudding.



pammie1234 said:


> KateB Luke is such a cutie!
> 
> RookieRetiree Cornflake French toast! I'm sure it would be very good. I saw a recipe on my email today for an overnight French toast. I need to go back and check it out.
> 
> Bonnie I'm glad the surgery went well. I know that the extra problems will probably make for a longer healing, but hopefully that will then be the end of your problems.
> 
> Sorlenna What a sweet puppy. I agree with Julie, I can just smell that puppy breath. I really hope that you are able to get one. I know that you want it so much, and they are so much company.
> 
> Gottastch Great tatting! You are inspiring me to give it a try. Did you teach yourself? I wish I had done more with my GM, but even if I had, I would have forgotten it by now!
> 
> I love my Mac, Gwen. I have, however, had some problems lately with acrobat reader. It is not letting me open many of my pdf files. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I tried re-installing, and it kept saying an error had occurred. I may try to investigate more. The one thing you will notice is less pop-ups and crashes, plus they do not get viruses like a PC does. I think that is why they are so expensive!
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating! And welcome to all of the newbies. You will love the KTP!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We really had a good time!! He's so much fun to be with.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's all the thanks you need! SO cute! He looks so proud & happy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope they find a cure for the dizziness, etc.



melyn said:


> Hi everyone its so good to be able to chat to you all again. I am able to sit and type a fair bit now without the dizziness taking over, I try and keep myself as upright as possible without bending or moving my neck too much which is what sometimes triggers the attacks, hopefully I will get my scan app sometime this week just to make sure there is nothing more going on. I have started to reduce the tablets as the specialist wanted me to do only take 1 in the mornings now but still take 2 midday and then again in the evening, so far so good. My thoughts and prayers are with you all as always.
> 
> Sam loads of recipies wish I could try more of them but some stuff we can't get over here. I have been watching a programme with James Martin a chef who has been driving over the USA trying different cakes. He said the reason why our cakes in the UK don't taste the same as in the USA is down to the difference in our flours. I think its also because we can't get some of the ingredients over here, I think some of it is due to our buying more ready made stuff than our mums used to, we just dont bake as much anymore.
> 
> Julie, so sorry you have been down so hope you hear from Fale soon and love your guernsey
> 
> Sassafrass your paintings are great
> 
> Gwen never thought you was boasting just sharing your much deserved good fortune
> 
> I realized today that I didnt get to express my shock and sadness about Charlotte passing and must admit I still look for Pontuff as I have always done since she last posted, I still find it hard to believe that it won't appear. I think the Charlotte sweater is a lovely way to remember her, it is really lovely.
> 
> I am sure there are many people I have missed mentioning on here, have loved all the pictures hearing everyones news, think I am almost up to date on most stuff but did miss reading at least 2 weeks worth of the tea party (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) to all lyn xx


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected.
> 
> ~~~Glad you are on the mend....rest & take care. Follow dr's orders.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done the overnight French toast with the cream cheese dotted in -- I love it - It almost becomes as dense as a bread pudding.


That is so good, my husbands cousin made it for us & also added Saskatoons (similar to blueberries) to it.


----------



## jheiens

I think your square is lovely, Carol. It will be a wonderful addition to the project.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

it's not nice to gloat. lol i am jealous though - so tired of the cold weather. it's 13° right now - will not doubt be colder by breakfast time. enjoy your 70° weather - send some this way if you have extra. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Oh Sam, we are expecting temperatures in the mid to high 70's all of next week uugghh!!


----------



## iamsam

looks interesting - i definitely would need to watch it a couple of time to understand the cast on - the rest is pretty straight forward - it's the cast on that confused me. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Here is the only one I could find the url for:
> http://www.thekurtzcorner.com/2013/09/arm-knitting-diy-30-minute-infinity.html
> 
> If you go to YouTube just type in ARM KNITTING in the search box and you will get a gazillion, well, at least a dozen, different videos. Some of them are from the yarn companies which makes me even more sure that they are behind this latest craze. You have to use 2-4 strands of bulky yarn which means you will finish a "scarf" in a very short time.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> I'm struggling to download photos, only got 50 of about 500 yet, but here are 3 from my recent trip to US.


~~~Very nice photos! Good eye! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> You go girl! I figure that if women a long-long time ago did this, I sure should be able to at least figure it out. Don't know how proficient I will ever be at it but I'd like to be able to say that I actually made something, instead of all these little motifs I have laying around that I'm "practicing" on. I'm working on a heart right now too...hope to show it next Friday...wish me luck!


~~~Looks pretty proficient to me! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I was thinking of setting up to Skype while we were doing the Sit and Knit on the first day, Friday Oct. 3rd because the sit and knit begins at 2/2:30 a.m and continues on until we go to dinner which will most likely be around 7:30 p.m.. Also, we may be able to do it again while at Sam's during the cookout on Sat. 4th. I'm trying to get more range of time for you folks to be able to join in with us. IF we have enough computers you can even join in on some of the workshops hopefully (which will be Friday, 3rd)


~~~2:30 AM??? Who will be there? Count me out. :?


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> goodness - if he was that close he should have called - i would have taken him out for dinner. --- sam


That would have been fun!


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie, I'm so happy to know that you came through the surgery successfully even though it was extensive. Praying for complete and rapid recovery for you.



Aran, I know that you are relieved to now that your kitty is safely on the road to return to normal good times at your house. Best wishes for safe travel and an ending to the mandatory overtime, at least for a while so hat you can get some rest. 

Take care both of you, Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

Sam, here's another source for arm knitting:

http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?e=0015boK4c_R9EA0p2wPw7oxFUzqBycw0yvVNZBK9q38Q72i4Twy2rafTLSN_DFqd2wzz2Ehx27pGiv3Uu0Xqi3LR3YCi2JnrCXHqCWuNbfRVBJTefnQHXiWeaLFIk0mQrzf7yKOWrP8qxRVUG7CcGkPLQ==

It is on the Maggie Weldon website.


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> .
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. .
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


~~~Basically, good news all 'round! Glad the snow drifts were manageable. Best news about O'Kitty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...That is way too long since October to not hear anything from Fale. I don't even have the words to say as it is just too cruel. I wish they could be charged with kidnapping. To keep 2 people apart like this is criminal. This is senior abuse.
> ...


Oh I agree- but really don't know at the moment what else I can do.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Tami...Happy Birthday to you and may it be a special one.


~~~Sorry I missed this one...Happy belated Birthday, Tami!
Hope you had a hearty celebration! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I am so sorry that they are keeping Fale from at least talking to you. That is pretty disgraceful. I hope the lawyer can give you some answers.


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> No, they take forever on my laptop too, and mine's not even a year old.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: at least that makes two of us! (re down loading Kate's videos of Luke)


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! No, he's anti picture, he will take pics of the scenery when not driving (occasionally). He said no picture for you all until he heads back out next week, then he'll take a pic of his feet, mainly because I told him Julie wants to see and he has a soft spot for Julie. :wink:


Oh that has cheered me up no end!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great looking mittens dawn - great color.
> 
> the cross stitch is lovely - hours of time. --- sam


ditto


----------



## Poledra65

Aran, so happy that Barak O' Kitty is fine, wonderful news!!! 

Well,I'm off to bed, I watched the parts of the Olympics that I had missed, I have the DVR set up now to tape everything new on both channels (NBC & NBCSP) so I won't miss anything if there is something else that David wants to watch at the same time. US women beat Finland in Hockey!!! YEAY!!! 
David got home a while ago, we've had dinner and he's already gone to bed, I had to wait on the bread machine, it just beeped at me that it's done, so I'm going to get it out to cool and heading to bed. See you all tomorrow, have a great night. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I use rice - worked for 2 years . I found the first few times I heated them in the micro wave there was a funny odor, but people have told me that the others wheat etc. does the same. once I got past that I used it steadily for 2 years.
> 
> I made a tube -of jean fabric about 11" wide and sewed it at one end - double stitched the seams -- filled it quite full to 1/3 ran a double seam across ( to keep it from all going to one end - then filled it another 1/3 - filled it and double seamed the top. so basically I had 3 sections so it didn't all go to one place. very handy.
> 
> Now we have an electric blanket which I love, but the rice bags kept my feet warm when they got too cold.


And I have got some scraps of denim!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have heard that as well, so should be pretty good.


Mind you we don't all have pyramids in the back yard!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> That's what I did when I had to knit four identical sweaters with seven stitch patterns. After one was finished I had to cut off the bottom to lengthen it three inches because the kid had a growth spurt.


Kids have a tendency to do that!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog

Thought I would stop on page thirty and tell all my precious family of the heart what a wonderful day I had. Allyson and I left the house at 8:30 so we would be at Hobby Lobby when they opened. When we got there it wasnt too crowded. We separated. I told her to go look to her hearts content and I would do the same (she does plastic canvas but that is about it. She does a lot of crafting). We both had our cell phones to reach each other. The store has been open a week now. It is huge and well stocked. I bought some fabric for a project I have in mind, got the Cibi needles Jynx told us about, got some Red Hear and Sole sock yarn and some Kroy sock yarn, a small sewing bag, four bookstwo on socks, one on quilts, and one on plastic canvas, two crosses for my wall, and two marking pens. I have been saving a while for this venture. I treated Allyson to lunch, and she surprised me with a pedicurewe both had one. The chair massages your back as your feet soak. I could have slithered out of there. My feet (have had four surgeries on them and four on the back) felt so good as did my back. I ran into so many friends, which I enjoyed. I stopped and picked Jim up some chicken and we came home happy campers. I can not do this frequently but it sure was fun today. I so enjoyed having the time with my daughter.
Hilary4, wwrightson, and Blue Jay 21, Welcome. We hope you will join us often. It is so loving around Sams table
Joy, your cat watercolor brought me to tears. My Mac, who lived 14 yrs.. looked just like that. He was the most loving cat I ever had and I miss him every day. I love my two calicos, but Mac was special and you just captured him. Thank you for sharing.
Zoe, we know of all the pain you have endured and of all the loving care you are providing for Mom and Dad. Drop in when you can and let us hear how you are doing but we all understand when you cant. You will always be loved hear and lifted up by prayer warriors.
Jeannette, Your little DGS was adorable in his minion hat and mittens. You could tell he loved his present and how cute of the little boy who spoke out to him. The French toast sounds delicious.
Tami, Happy Birthday. Wishing you all the best that life has to give
Tourlady 22, Welcome. I somehow missed you. Purely due to Sometimers! Sometimes I remember sometimes I dont.
Julie, my heart breaks that you are not only going through such an emotionally trying time, that you finances are so tight, and now the pulled muscle. You are in my prayersremember what I said about wrapping your arms around yourself and closing your eyes.it is us hugging you and loving you. You will always have our love and our respect, dear lady.
Caren, I loved the coffee cup. Wish I had learned to drink tea. Maybe I have not prepared it right or given it a chance. No one ever drank hot tea in my familyjust the sweet iced tea.
Kate, Luke is absolutely adorable. Wish you could have seen my little furbabys eyes and ears when she heard him saying bye bye.
Sorlenna, the puppy is just adorable. I am so gonna pray you get this little cutie.
Pammie, when Mac died, it almost killed Jim and I. We seriously thought about getting another cat and talked to our kids before we did and they aassured us that they would see that they had a good home if anything happened to Jim and I. We ended up getting a brother and sister. Best thing we ever did!
Bonnie, I am so sorry you had to have more extensive surgery. Sometimes more is seen when they go in than can be seen on scans. Please listen to your body and rest, read, and recover so you can heal properly. We love you and are praying for you.
Shirley, I am in awe of your talents. The stepping stones are just beautiful. You are such an inspiration to us all.
Gwen, you squares are just wonderful. You did a really good job. Im workin on it.
Kathy, my hat is off to your, girlfriend. Your tatting is just exquisite. Such a beautiful, lost art. I have often told you I want to grow up to be like you.
TNS, wonderful pictures
Paula, I am so sorry you have been feeling so bad. You have really been pitching in with the grandbabies and I know you love it, as I do, but please rest when you can. It is o.k. to sleep. Sometimes your body just needs it.
Lynn, I know you are just beginning this journey with the meniers, but know that we love you and are being faithful to lift you up for healing. It is so good to see you posting again.
Aran, my goodness, you must be exhausted. Too tired to even stitch I am sure. I am so relieved Barack is doing well and cancer free.
I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> and that is the difference bonnie - American cards use a magnetic strip - easy to clone - the chip is just about fail proof. wish our card makers woud take the hint. --- sam


 :shock: Wow, I honestly thought that Australia was the last place to bring in the chip. If Australia can do it, why can't the US?


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Betty for the hug- I must remember to do that!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> did you sing the kookaburra song to him? --- sam


No, I was next to 2 very busy paths on a uni grounds. I was amazed he sat so long.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> I think your square is lovely, Carol. It will be a wonderful addition to the project.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Thanks. I was fishing around for another idea for a square...finally had a flash of an idea...I love it, but am keeping it secret until I get it done. Hope no one else has the same idea. heehee. The challenge will be to get the right size...what else???


----------



## pammie1234

I want to do some squares, but I have some other things that I have to do first.

The Championship Show for Steers netted the 18 year old $200,000. He is using it for college. I can't remember the company that bought it, maybe Coors, but it will go to the Dallas Zoo first and then to a ranch. I'm sure they will use it for stud, but at least it won't be dinner! Lot's of hard work for this young man. I was happy for him. He really looked young! I guess it was FFA (Future Farmers of America), but I'm not sure what city he is from.


----------



## cmaliza

Olympics are over for today, news is over (more snow & cold temps tomorrow), baseball is coming, etc.etc. I'm caught up (for the moment!) Oh...there is a late night olympics show...heehee..what fun!

G'nite all...sweet dreams, healing rest, & soothing prayers to hold you all. Carol il/oh


----------



## pammie1234

I've gotten hooked on the late night! I have borrowed Downton Abbey, but I can't drag myself from the Olympics!


----------



## iamsam

as always dear betty - it is good to hear from you. so glad you had a good day with your daughter - sounded like you came home with a lot of goodies. we all need a day like that sometimes.

healing energy to you and jim - may you both sleep the sleep of the innocent tonight and every night. --- sam


Bulldog said:


> Thought I would stop on page thirty and tell all my precious family of the heart what a wonderful day I had. Allyson and I left the house at 8:30 so we would be at Hobby Lobby when they opened. When we got there it wasnt too crowded. We separated. I told her to go look to her hearts content and I would do the same (she does plastic canvas but that is about it. She does a lot of crafting). We both had our cell phones to reach each other. The store has been open a week now. It is huge and well stocked. I bought some fabric for a project I have in mind, got the Cibi needles Jynx told us about, got some Red Hear and Sole sock yarn and some Kroy sock yarn, a small sewing bag, four bookstwo on socks, one on quilts, and one on plastic canvas, two crosses for my wall, and two marking pens. I have been saving a while for this venture. I treated Allyson to lunch, and she surprised me with a pedicurewe both had one. The chair massages your back as your feet soak. I could have slithered out of there. My feet (have had four surgeries on them and four on the back) felt so good as did my back. I ran into so many friends, which I enjoyed. I stopped and picked Jim up some chicken and we came home happy campers. I can not do this frequently but it sure was fun today. I so enjoyed having the time with my daughter.
> Hilary4, wwrightson, and Blue Jay 21, Welcome. We hope you will join us often. It is so loving around Sams table
> Joy, your cat watercolor brought me to tears. My Mac, who lived 14 yrs.. looked just like that. He was the most loving cat I ever had and I miss him every day. I love my two calicos, but Mac was special and you just captured him. Thank you for sharing.
> Zoe, we know of all the pain you have endured and of all the loving care you are providing for Mom and Dad. Drop in when you can and let us hear how you are doing but we all understand when you cant. You will always be loved hear and lifted up by prayer warriors.
> Jeannette, Your little DGS was adorable in his minion hat and mittens. You could tell he loved his present and how cute of the little boy who spoke out to him. The French toast sounds delicious.
> Tami, Happy Birthday. Wishing you all the best that life has to give
> Tourlady 22, Welcome. I somehow missed you. Purely due to Sometimers! Sometimes I remember sometimes I dont.
> Julie, my heart breaks that you are not only going through such an emotionally trying time, that you finances are so tight, and now the pulled muscle. You are in my prayersremember what I said about wrapping your arms around yourself and closing your eyes.it is us hugging you and loving you. You will always have our love and our respect, dear lady.
> Caren, I loved the coffee cup. Wish I had learned to drink tea. Maybe I have not prepared it right or given it a chance. No one ever drank hot tea in my familyjust the sweet iced tea.
> Kate, Luke is absolutely adorable. Wish you could have seen my little furbabys eyes and ears when she heard him saying bye bye.
> Sorlenna, the puppy is just adorable. I am so gonna pray you get this little cutie.
> Pammie, when Mac died, it almost killed Jim and I. We seriously thought about getting another cat and talked to our kids before we did and they aassured us that they would see that they had a good home if anything happened to Jim and I. We ended up getting a brother and sister. Best thing we ever did!
> Bonnie, I am so sorry you had to have more extensive surgery. Sometimes more is seen when they go in than can be seen on scans. Please listen to your body and rest, read, and recover so you can heal properly. We love you and are praying for you.
> Shirley, I am in awe of your talents. The stepping stones are just beautiful. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> Gwen, you squares are just wonderful. You did a really good job. Im workin on it.
> Kathy, my hat is off to your, girlfriend. Your tatting is just exquisite. Such a beautiful, lost art. I have often told you I want to grow up to be like you.
> TNS, wonderful pictures
> Paula, I am so sorry you have been feeling so bad. You have really been pitching in with the grandbabies and I know you love it, as I do, but please rest when you can. It is o.k. to sleep. Sometimes your body just needs it.
> Lynn, I know you are just beginning this journey with the meniers, but know that we love you and are being faithful to lift you up for healing. It is so good to see you posting again.
> Aran, my goodness, you must be exhausted. Too tired to even stitch I am sure. I am so relieved Barack is doing well and cancer free.
> I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## iamsam

if you look at our congress you have your answer. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: Wow, I honestly thought that Australia was the last place to bring in the chip. If Australia can do it, why can't the US?


----------



## iamsam

and now to bed - good night. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> if you look at our congress you have your answer. --- sam


What do the pollies have to do with banking security? Honestly, it should be up to the various banks, not the government.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hot in the house- too hot to sleep- so I have showered and washed my hair- will probably knit for a bit- while I dry- haven't decided if I will have some 'coffee'- I made only a small loaf of bread- which Ringo and I demolished- I am still hungry- not sure what I will do about that- if anything! Ringo thinks there is something suspicious outside, but it is probably a cat- not yet 10 at night- the Cicadas are chirring loudly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.

Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!

I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.

Sunday photos.......


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since I haven't been doing much today I have been looking through catalogues & things that were in my pile of stuff to look at before disposal.
> I found this sweater in one of the catalogues
> Angora sorry to hear about your Target problems, last year I had problems with my Visa & had a bunch of itunes charges but since I never used that card for itunes they refunded my money, about$70, & visa sent me a new card. Last winter we went to Phoenix to visit cousins &. She told me everyone who shopped at a certain grocery store had problems so advised me to buy one of those metal RFID boxes for the credit cards, it was only $5 & probably cheap insurance.
> 
> Bonnie what a wonderful time you have got now to read through all those magazines you couldn't throw out before you've read them! I'm the same!
> I had a similar experience with a credit card a while ago. Seems it was cloned and then they use it first for a small item like £5 on itunes to see if it is noticed, then £50 and if they get away with that then a much bigger amount £500 or £5000! My card provider picked it up on the smallest amount and rang to ask me if I had used it on itunes as it was not my normal spending pattern. They're really on the ball!
> Stay safe and rest that shoulder. Keep reading KTP even if you can't post as much - we'll stop you from getting bored x


----------



## angelam

busyworkerbee said:


> from all of us to all of us {{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}


and back again {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> From what I understand the European cards also have a smart chip....unfortunately, ours in the U.S. don't. I think it's just that the banks, etc. are too cheap to incorporate them.
> JK


Our cards have all sorts of chips, pin numbers etc but the villains are always one step ahead!


----------



## angelam

years has either of us ever questioned the other because we are on the same page. Never had a lot of money to throw away, maybe that is the reason , it is also the reason that we have managed to keep out of debt except for our mortgage. Never took out a loan for a car - or a computer or anything.[/quote]

Shirley, I'm with you. One of the major problems with my ex was that he was over generous and spent money like water but always up to his ears in debt. I couldn't stand it. If I don't have the money to buy something then I won't buy it. Just can't bear being in debt.


----------



## ptofValerie

I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.

The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love them....DGS is going to really like then. And, love the pillow cases - I have some unfinished ones from Dale's grandma I want to do.



Pup lover said:


> Only on pg 11 of this week. Been a long day after DGS left I git busy with supper and straightening up some. I have 3 -4 rice bags of various sizes love them, nothing better for fitting around body parts for heat.
> 
> Got the mittens for DGS finished, not bad for first mittens. Next pair will be modified a bit as I am more sure of what I'm doing. I also came across one of my cross stitch pillow cases (still have to do the other one) it is something else I really enjoy but holding the needle really bothers my thumb these days.
> 
> Will try to catch up more tomorrow. Prayers n hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

You may want to check with Ohio Joy.....I thought I had a clever idea, too---which I still think it was, but someone had all ready beat me to the punch.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks. I was fishing around for another idea for a square...finally had a flash of an idea...I love it, but am keeping it secret until I get it done. Hope no one else has the same idea. heehee. The challenge will be to get the right size...what else???


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh Valerie -- big gentle hugs. I've been in those shoes and it was more like a year before I felt somewhat back to normal. You've been through this before so you know the drill -- but please know that the modern methods for treatment are 1000 times better - more effective - less side effects than what was around 33 years ago. hope the surgeon is kind and compassionate and that he/she helps surround you with a good team of radiologists, anesthesiologist, and oncologists. Prayers and lots of best wishes. PM me if you want to-I'm here for you.



ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


----------



## ptofValerie

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh Valerie -- big gentle hugs. I've been in those shoes and it was more like a year before I felt somewhat back to normal. You've been through this before so you know the drill -- but please know that the modern methods for treatment are 1000 times better - more effective - less side effects than what was around 33 years ago. hope the surgeon is kind and compassionate and that he/she helps surround you with a good team of radiologists, anesthesiologist, and oncologists. Prayers and lots of best wishes. PM me if you want to-I'm here for you.


Thanks love. I'm reasonably well on my feet emotionally but it is hard going. The surgeon and radiologist are kind and exceptionally competent so that's a comfort. I will keep all that you have said close to my heart.


----------



## angelam

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Valerie I'm so sorry to hear of your diagnosis. As you say, it is very treatable and I'm sure you will have a good outcome. You will find there are many more treatment options available now compared to 33 years ago. Please take care and keep us posted when you can. Lots of love xx


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Acupuncture does work mum had it done for years, until her insurance stopped paying for it. She never bought the teas they offered.


My mom goes all the time also dont think they offer teas or anything.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


My Granny used to do blackwork, but sadly I have none of her stitching- don't recall any of the cousins mentioning having any either- it is a lovely technique!


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw a thing on the Chew where Michael Symon made Corn Flake crusted French Toast. He soaked bread in the egg mixture (had some cinnamon in it) and then in the corn flake mixture before frying them. They looked so good and something that the grandkids would like....just in case you're looking for something for DGS's breakfast.
> 
> We had a great time last night with DGS and his Mom for his birthday --- some indoor glow in the dark miniature golf and then to a pancake house where he has more choices of foods he likes...he had both pancakes and waffle!!
> 
> It was so crowded in the restaurant, though and to me too hot, but I was glad to see DGS eating. He had a good night last night so his birthday party with his classmates and other 5 year old friends is on for today----glad I'm missing that one.
> 
> I'll send you the patterns via email...thanks for the yarn ball pattern...may play with that tomorrow.


Got them thanks havent had a chance to look at them yet. Will prolly use acrylic yarn.

Am up early for Sunday not feeling great DH had the heat too high got hot having night sweats and a headache too. Took ibuprofen and figured would check in while waiting for it to kick in then will try and nap.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


And more prayers coming from down here.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> worked well for me this time- lovely to see him, does it take forever to download for everyone else or is it just my machine?


I only get the sound havent gotten the picture on the last couple


----------



## Pup lover

I'm in if late on the group hug {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I only get the sound havent gotten the picture on the last couple


the whole video worked fine for me, when it finally agreed to open- took something like 5 minutes to download- it is a pity you've not had the picture- he is such a delight!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I'm in if late on the group hug {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}


And {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} back to you, dear Dawn

we better include a very gentle but very warm few hugs

for {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Valerie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Only on pg 11 of this week. Been a long day after DGS left I git busy with supper and straightening up some. I have 3 -4 rice bags of various sizes love them, nothing better for fitting around body parts for heat.
> 
> Got the mittens for DGS finished, not bad for first mittens. Next pair will be modified a bit as I am more sure of what I'm doing. I also came across one of my cross stitch pillow cases (still have to do the other one) it is something else I really enjoy but holding the needle really bothers my thumb these days.
> 
> Will try to catch up more tomorrow. Prayers n hugs


They're both lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Well, we ended up not shopping for pants, but we did go to the world grocery and get some yummy things. Then DD found a cactus she wanted, so we got that, I found some potting soil at the other store and came home and did some indoor gardening. We just got back from a great dinner and the cake is in the freezer waiting (banana split ice cream cake). All in all, a pretty good day!


This made me laugh ( childish!  ) as our pants are not trousers, but underwear! :roll: Glad you had a good day.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> if you look at our congress you have your answer. --- sam


I doubt that our Congress has much say in this one, Sam. Banking and business, perhaps, but Congress won't get its act together long enough to keep the government running smoothly and efficiently--much less to tell the banks and credit card issuers what to do or not to do.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Only on pg 11 of this week. Been a long day after DGS left I git busy with supper and straightening up some. I have 3 -4 rice bags of various sizes love them, nothing better for fitting around body parts for heat.
> 
> Got the mittens for DGS finished, not bad for first mittens. Next pair will be modified a bit as I am more sure of what I'm doing. I also came across one of my cross stitch pillow cases (still have to do the other one) it is something else I really enjoy but holding the needle really bothers my thumb these days.
> 
> Will try to catch up more tomorrow. Prayers n hugs


The mittens are great. I used to do counted cross stitch but knitting and crocheting kind of took over my life. Shame you only finished one pillowcase. But pain can definitely hold us back even from doing things we love.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> So, so cute. Bryce is growing so.... I'm with you on the kid's party though. I don't do noise as well as I used to...... Glad he is feeling better so as not to have to miss his celebrations.


I'm so glad to hear someone else say that as they've gotten more 'mellow' that noise bothers them. It really bothers me when I go to church. We have our church in the social room here in the apartment building and sometimes there's as many as 40 people in there not including the church 'orchestra'. and that many people just talking (and not loud talking) creates a lot of noise not to mention the singing. I hope it doesn't get to the point that I have to stop going.
Bryce really loves his minions and getting a vote of approval from one of his peers just adds to his pleasure, I'm sure.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


Lovely, as always the garden is the place to be,  your art work is awesome, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

pammie1234 said:


> Late in January I went to a White Elephant party and knitted a hat. I'm finally getting around to posting it. It was a pretty good hit! Especially after everyone realized what the picture was!


Ohmy!


----------



## siouxann

jheiens said:


> I doubt that our Congress has much say in this one, Sam. Banking and business, perhaps, but Congress won't get its act together long enough to keep the government running smoothly and efficiently--much less to tell the banks and credit card issuers what to do or not to do.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of fabric is suitable to put in a microwave? I never thought of needing to check!


I used all cotton flannel for mine


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> What do the pollies have to do with banking security? Honestly, it should be up to the various banks, not the government.


But the banks would have to spend some of that outrageous interest money their cards bring in. And they're too cheap to do it.
JK


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> NO coffee for me today but have been rather busy, catching up with a friend while watching racing and catching up on a few missed Eurovision acts. then Grant Nix and the boys stopped by. Cows got out and the pigs came to visit, except Parker whom stayed in the barn where he should have been. Baked some Chocolate Tangerine Cheese cakes with tangerine whipped topping and a chocolate heart on top. Will post the receipt later, my own because couldn't find one that I had everything for or liked the sounds of. It was a hit and the photo had been entered to be sold as food porn.


Love your term "food porn"!!   LOL My first laugh of the day - Thanks


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


Make sure the GS is well fed so he'll be happy! LOL!!! Love your purple flowers...a little reminder that spring WILL come! The blackwork is gorgeous. You're so talented in so many different needlework crafts.
JK


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Oh, my dear Valerie. I'm so sorry to hear this. I will add you to the first of my prayer list. I'm glad they found it so it can be treated properly.
Hugs, sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Same here Valerie,I pray the next 6 months aren't as bad as expected.


Lurker 2 said:


> And more prayers coming from down here.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I doubt that our Congress has much say in this one, Sam. Banking and business, perhaps, but Congress won't get its act together long enough to keep the government running smoothly and efficiently--much less to tell the banks and credit card issuers what to do or not to do.
> 
> Ohio Joy


AMEN!!
They're too busy fighting each other to accomplish anything worthwhile.
JK


----------



## KateB

Betty - So glad you had a good day with your DD, you deserved it!


----------



## TNS

busyworkerbee said:


> I once spent over 30 minutes talking to and admiring a kookaburra which was on a branch within arms reach. But in those days, didn't have a camera in phone. Twas a magical moment in time for sure.


Just how I felt about the pelican, and I would love to get up close to a kookaburra! Means I need to get to Australia  :lol:


----------



## KateB

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


So sorry to hear this Valerie, but it's good that it's not connected to the last time. Will keep you in my thoughts and my heart.


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Got them thanks havent had a chance to look at them yet. Will prolly use acrylic yarn.
> 
> Am up early for Sunday not feeling great DH had the heat too high got hot having night sweats and a headache too. Took ibuprofen and figured would check in while waiting for it to kick in then will try and nap.


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> Sunday photos.......


Purple, your garden view is great, and your 'window garden' gives hope for warmer weather. 
The blackwork is stunning! I have a pattern for the Magi to be done in gold floss but have not done anything about making it.

Don't know if I could hold the needles and yarn to knit outdoors in that temperature. Kudos to her, though.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about European cards?
> Our Visa cards have a "smart chip" & we have to enter a PIN just like the interac cards, is that what you mean? I noticed on my last visit to the US they didn't do that.


Someone has responded I'm sure but here we only enter a PIN if its a debit card not for credit


----------



## Designer1234

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


I am so sorry to hear this bad news Valerie. I know you know that the Prayer warriors will surround you and our thoughts are with you. Please take care and do what the Doctor recommends. Keep us upto date. Love Shirley


----------



## siouxann

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Valerie, I'm so sorry that this has happened to you a second time. It sounds as if the cancer was discovered in time for treatment, and that is a good sign. As you say, the next 6 months will not be the best, but know that your KTP 'Family' will be praying for your recovery.


----------



## TNS

Aran, great news about ObamaO'kitty, must be a relief. You are working a lot of hours; please try to recuperate in between. Guess its better to be busy than not, though, although you can have too much of a 'good thing' . Take care of yourself.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> I used all cotton flannel for mine


I used an old pair of jeans legs, and double seamed everything. lasted 2 years every night.


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Very nice photos! Good eye! :thumbup:


Thanks for these kind words, I'm threatening to post more once I can get the hang of downloading them properly.


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> I used an old pair of jeans legs, and double seamed everything. lasted 2 years every night.


Love that design feature. I'll bet that it could be used around your neck and down over your shoulders, too.


----------



## siouxann

TNS said:


> Aran, great news about Obama kitty, must be a relief. You are working a lot of hours; please try to recuperate in between. Guess its better to be busy than not, though, although you can have too much of a 'good thing' . Take care of yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


I wish you strength and serenity to cope with the next few months. With all of us behind you, and the fact that its a primary, you can hope for effective treatment but it must be so worrying for you and your family. Many hugs coming your way.


----------



## TNS

Lovely to read about your wonderful outing with DD, bulldog. Pedicure AND back massage sounds so relaxing, I'm glad you've had such a fun time out together and clearly made the most of it. You deserve some 'me time'.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

They're beautiful. Gwen, you do great work.
Trish



Gweniepooh said:


> I would never have thought of spritzing them with a water & Elmers glue mixture. I have them pinned now and did use your idea of plastic but took it one step farther and bought several sheets of the plastic needlework plastic that has the little holes. Instead of cutting the sheets I used a sharpie and marked out the 8 x8 square. The holes were perfect for T-pins and by not cutting the sheets I can mark out in different colors different sizes for blocking. I will mix up a heavy water/glue solution and go spritz them now using your idea. Here's a picture of them drying. I did get carried away and have 6 blocks but will just keep one of them and put it toward an afghan for myself. LOL


----------



## Pup lover

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Prayers and hugs to you Valerie. In 33 years things have changed a lot and hopefully come a long way. Glad that you have your family, we are here for you also this group is great support when going through rough times.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> The mittens are great. I used to do counted cross stitch but knitting and crocheting kind of took over my life. Shame you only finished one pillowcase. But pain can definitely hold us back even from doing things we love.
> Junek


I'll get the other one done eventually just will take a LOT longer lol


----------



## pammie1234

Valerie, I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I know that the next few months will be difficult, but I am so thankful that it is treatable.


----------



## Pup lover

TNS said:


> Thanks for these kind words, I'm threatening to post more once I can get the hang of downloading them properly.


Please follow through on that threat love seeing everyones pictures!!


----------



## Pup lover

Thanks all fir comments on mittens and stitching. DGS loves his mittens will post pic later.

Betty so glad you had a good time with DD shopping and pampering you deserve it!

Need food...back later!


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> No, they take forever on my laptop too, and mine's not even a year old.


They are likely very 'large' photos -- it is quite easy to reduce the size for better computer uses. if you want to do that - it would not take nearly as long. I have a program which works very well - (free by the way)

http://www.picmonkey.com


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh that has cheered me up no end!


 :thumbup: He asks how you are doing often, and he also asks every so often if you've had problems with those neighbors cutting down anymore flowers. He was soooo mad that they did that to you, we all were, but if we'd have had the money, he'd have been on the plane I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Kathleendoris

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


So sorry to hear this news, Valerie, but what a good job you went for that mammogram. The sooner these things are picked up, the better the chances of a good outcome. Be extra kind to yourself over these next few months: I hope the treatment will not be too distressing, but the bad times will pass, and you will come through it all fitter and stronger, I am sure. Keep us up to date with progress, whenever you feel well enough - we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora, what a wonderful day!!! So glad you had a wonderful time, I agree, those days that you can go shop and just have fun are not often but when they come along they are that much more enjoyable. 
We are going to go to Ft. Collins tomorrow, unless we decide to just go to Cheyenne instead, but we are going to go just to do a little shopping, I'm going to hit at least one of the yarn shops, hoping for another also, one we haven't been too yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup Lover...Great mittens and especially for first ones. Love the cross stitch but sorry thumbs are hurting you.

:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot in the house- too hot to sleep- so I have showered and washed my hair- will probably knit for a bit- while I dry- haven't decided if I will have some 'coffee'- I made only a small loaf of bread- which Ringo and I demolished- I am still hungry- not sure what I will do about that- if anything! Ringo thinks there is something suspicious outside, but it is probably a cat- not yet 10 at night- the Cicadas are chirring loudly.


I hope that it cooled down enough for you to get a decent sleep, it's very hard to sleep when it's that hot.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Holding you in prayers and hugs, glad it isn't connected to the past and hope that you have a speedy recovery. Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Light & love surround you, dear lady.


----------



## Poledra65

I talked to my friend yesterday for about an hour, the one whos' husband is in the hospital. They had moved him last week to recovery from ICU but had to move him back to ICU on Thursday, as the pneumonia flared back up, but they only have the oxygen on 35 so that is a lot better, hopefully they will be able to get him back into a regular room again soon. He hasn't been home since January 15, and when he was in recovery was telling Roseanne to take him home, she told him no, he's hooked up to a whole wall of things so she can not take him home and that he still has 15 years until Brittania is 18 so to do what the docs say. At least she was able to laugh a little while we were on the phone, but I could hear how tired she is in her voice. Thankfully she has family close by to help her with the children. I'm taking her 12 year old ( I call her my niece) this summer for sure, I'm so excited to go get her when school is out, haven't seen her in 2 years, I'm used to having her for at least a week over Christmas break and a month or 6 weeks over the summer, before that I had her almost every evening after I got off work until midnight when her mom got off work. Should be a fun and interesting summer. 
Well, I'm caught up, David is still sleeping, so I'm watching the mens figure skating. 
Going to knit for a bit too. 
Have a great day, hugs, prayers, and positive energies going out to all, grab what you need and pass it on. 
Love and hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> This made me laugh ( childish!  ) as our pants are not trousers, but underwear! :roll: Glad you had a good day.


Oh, I forgot that. Outer pants, not under! :XD:


----------



## Poledra65




----------



## purl2diva

Valerie,

Prayers winging your way now and throughout your treatment. Faith in your doctor, oncologist and supportive family and friends will see you through this.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> They are likely very 'large' photos -- it is quite easy to reduce the size for better computer uses. if you want to do that - it would not take nearly as long. I have a program which works very well - (free by the way)
> 
> http://www.picmonkey.com


No, this is talking of Kate's videos of our fellow, her Luke. Surely that is different?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful news about Barack O'Kitty! I know you are relieved.

Goodness Aran, you are really putting in long work days. What exactly do you do? By the way, Marianne had asked if I had heard any from you lately and said to tell you hello next time you posted so...HELLO!

So glad that someone helped dig you out of the snow. Good thinking of putting a shovel in your car. With the weather this year you folks most likely will get more snow.



Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: He asks how you are doing often, and he also asks every so often if you've had problems with those neighbors cutting down anymore flowers. He was soooo mad that they did that to you, we all were, but if we'd have had the money, he'd have been on the plane I'm pretty sure.


That is so nice to know! No, the neighbour who cut back the plants, and I are back on speaking terms- neither of us believing in hugging anger to one's bosom unlike the Pakeha (European) neighbour in front- the one whose daughter's Boyfriend was parking in my driveway, and completely blocking my access- this is sometime in the winter that that was happening- and she still cuts me dead when I say 'hello'- so seriously it is her problem not mine.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pammie the no viruses was a big draw for me to the Mac. I'm making a list of questions to ask next Sunday when I go to my class. Things like I know all my files were transferred but I really am having trouble finding them all. On my pc under library everything was sorted into folders. When transferred some of the info in the folders went somewhere and I don't know where.....Grrrrrr. But that is minor; they are still available on the pc and I know I'll eventually find them on the mac.


pammie1234 said:


> I love my Mac, Gwen. I have, however, had some problems lately with acrobat reader. It is not letting me open many of my pdf files. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I tried re-installing, and it kept saying an error had occurred. I may try to investigate more. The one thing you will notice is less pop-ups and crashes, plus they do not get viruses like a PC does. I think that is why they are so expensive!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that it cooled down enough for you to get a decent sleep, it's very hard to sleep when it's that hot.


The house has cooled only a further two degrees (celsius), but I did get an hour of sleep after knitting while watching a program about the Hebrides (the islands off the West Coast of Scotland)- it was most opportune because one of the featured islands is the one I have based my gansey/guernsey designs on. I was glad I thought to wash my hair as well- because that definitely cooled me further!


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~to make a new folder...right click on the desktop...select new...select folder...easy-peasy. (I hope for you! )


That always confuses me as I don't have right click. My remote is wireless and is all one piece and if I hit the R side the whole thing depresses so it is just one click not R or L.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That always confuses me as I don't have right click. My remote is wireless and is all one piece and if I hit the R side the whole thing depresses so it is just one click not R or L.


I wonder if that is a feature of the Mac?


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~yes...fraud. SO many people caught up in this. I didn't get caught in this, but somewhere about the same time someone stole my credit card #....charged $2500 worth of stuff until someone rejected the "card". They just had the #...we have the cards. The bank caught it....SOOOO annoying! Our DS got caught in the Target problem. Sorry DH is upset...it's not anything you did..more like what Target did NOT do to protect customers. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: Hopefully you did not lose anything.
> Carol il/oh


He understood, just initial reaction when the letter from the bank said to change all our auto payments that come from the card. At that point we thought the mortgage, car, water, gas & electric, on and on were coming from that but after calling the bank they said that the card number was separate from the checking # and although connected to the checking account, it wouldn't affect those payments, only the ones set up with the card, so that only affected Netflix and perhaps the gym. Neither of us use this card for credit card purchases because of this type of thing, but I was in a hurry, it was Christmas and I did it by accident. He was upset at the situation and his upset is very mild. He never yells, just gets a furrowed brow and expresses displeasure. He knows he does things too, so we are fine. He is a wonderful man. Honest.

So sorry that happened to you with having your card stolen and almost $3000 charged on it. Wish they could catch them and punish them. I assume you will not be liable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~2:30 AM??? Who will be there? Count me out. :?


Sam will!! This is the one for insomniacs or those from other time zones that haven't adjusted yet. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sam will!! This is the one for insomniacs or those from other time zones that haven't adjusted yet. :XD:


I think Gwen actually mean't 2 -30 PM.,


----------



## pammie1234

I, too, am often up until 2-2:30 AM! That is definitely a problem for my sleeping pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Valerie, you mean so much to all of us. Thank you for letting us know so we can be praying for you and sending you healing wishes. You beat this 33 years ago and you will do it again. We love you and will support you in whatever way we can. Hugs and know we are here for you. You can do it. Let the healing begin right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> You may want to check with Ohio Joy.....I thought I had a clever idea, too---which I still think it was, but someone had all ready beat me to the punch.


But why does an idea have to be out because someone else has it. If we didn't post them we wouldn't know. I think 2 or more squares of the same thing could be balancing to the afghan. I don't mind if anybody does the same square I do. Mine is a flower. Please feel free. It would be fun to have more than one. I will post mine, even with the ends. It's easy and I can tell you how to do it if you want.

Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge, 2 stitches. Make petals, PM me for petal pattern if you need it. Could be done in different colors and different flowers or berries.


----------



## siouxann

Couple of questions about the afghan squares: Do they have to be knitted or will crocheted ones be accepted? (I do both) 
When do you need them by?
Where would I send any that I make?

This sounds like it will be fun to see what everyone comes up with! Will you post a picture of the finished afghan? Hope?hope?hope? I obviously missed the party where the rules were laid out, but I think I would like to participate.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Gwen actually mean't 2 -30 PM.,


Yes, I know, I'm just being silly. Too funny. I did the same thing at work once when I notified everyone of a meeting at something like 2am and everyone called me laughing and making jokes about how they wouldn't be there. I know Sam is always up till the wee hours, so just carrying on the kibbitzing. If that is indeed a word???


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if that is a feature of the Mac?


Not sure. It could just be the model we have. Maybe other Mac users will speak up about R click and L click and let us know if they have it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

So many tips on here. Re: the credit cards. I will make sure DH checks them for itunes charges as he does purchase from there and make sure they are ones we have downloaded and not someone else. Would have thought they only downloaded to our computer, so thank you for that warning!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Valerie, so sorry to hear of your diagnosis but it is good it is not related to the previous one as that should make it easier to treat. As others have said things have come a long way with treatment options in the last 30 years so hopefully things will go well. With your family by your side & all of us thinking of you know that you will never be alone fighting this disease.

Betty, so great you got to have a pampering day out, hope it will have you feeling great effects for a while..

TNS, I hope you will post more phots of your travels, love to see new places.

Caren, I got this recipe in my eail today & immediately though it was something you would make.
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/orange-swirled-cheesecake-dessert?pmcode=IPBDV01T&_mid=2945080&_rid=2945080.558202.449647


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Luke popped in with his dad this morning so I took this video of him waving Bye Bye with his toy cow! Note the new 'big boy' haircut. My niece cut his hair on Wednesday and she said he sat very well.....unlike his father who, as a tot, bit the hairdresser!....and I'm glad to say it was his father who was with him, not me! :lol:


Pg. 16
Got the download to come up and quickly this time. He is just so adorable Kate. How wonderful to see him in video and hear his sweet voice. He is going to be a handsome one, just like your sons.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, what a beautiful square you have made, it must have taken a long time. I cannot wait to see the completed blanket, it will be awsome! I hope Joy will post a picture.
I have sent my squares but made 2 from the pattern I posted last week, just used larger needles for the second one so I didn't have to add extra rows on the outside. I also made 2 others from the same pattern, just different colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> So many tips on here. Re: the credit cards. I will make sure DH checks them for itunes charges as he does purchase from there and make sure they are ones we have downloaded and not someone else. Would have thought they only downloaded to our computer, so thank you for that warning!


It is so sad that society is in such a state that we must watch things so closely now. What happened to hard work & honesty? I get so sick of hearing abut credit fraud & identity theft & all the other " cyber crimes". Maybe there needs to be stiffer punishments instead of a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 having trouble with the card is a real problem. I have had that happen a couple of times and fortunately the bank caught them because they were charges out of state and in one case out of the country. They were able to stop two of the purchases and refunded the third. If possible I try to get a prepaid card from up at our Walart now she shopping online. Of course the Target fiasco was in store so it sure wouldn't do me any good unless I got prepaid for just general shopping. Hope you are able to get it all sorted out quickly and painlessly.


Angora1 said:


> Sam, there was less work than I thought as it turns out the card wasn't attached to most of the payments like mortgage, water, phone, as they were set up with a check and apparently the card # is separate. It was a debit card and connected to the checking so I thought it affected all my payments. It only affected the payments that were set up with the card, so much less work than I thought. I know Netflix was online and with the card and perhaps the gym. Maybe more, oh dear. Guess I'll find out when they come collecting if I don't research it on time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I had never heard of using the glue either but figured I'd give it a shot. My iron has a steam setting but I have such limited strength in my hand nowadays that I honestly don't know if I could hold it up in the air long enough with out hurting. Anyway, they are drying (probably dried now in fact) so we shall see.


Angora1 said:


> I had never heard of the elmer's glue. I just used steam. I might try that sometime, but the steam is so easy for me since I have a steamer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

A nap is in my future today too. I didn't sleep well...too much excitement to wind down, I guess. We had a wonderful time with our friends. But DH slept great and was up early and putting away dishes----he's not very quiet; if he's up, he thinks everyone should be up...the clanking of dishes seemed very loud. I'll sneak back to sleep as soon as I can.



Pup lover said:


> Got them thanks havent had a chance to look at them yet. Will prolly use acrylic yarn.
> 
> Am up early for Sunday not feeling great DH had the heat too high got hot having night sweats and a headache too. Took ibuprofen and figured would check in while waiting for it to kick in then will try and nap.


----------



## RookieRetiree

No worries --- I just decided to use my square as a logo on my knitting bag for the KAP...I know it could have been included, but I had another one so it was my decision.



Angora1 said:


> But why does an idea have to be out because someone else has it. If we didn't post them we wouldn't know. I think 2 or more squares of the same thing could be balancing to the afghan. I don't mind if anybody does the same square I do. Mine is a flower. Please feel free. It would be fun to have more than one. I will post mine, even with the ends. It's easy and I can tell you how to do it if you want.
> 
> Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge, 2 stitches. Make petals, PM me for petal pattern if you need it. Could be done in different colors and different flowers or berries.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love your square Carol! I think this is going to be a great afghan...kind of like Joseph's coat of many colors wouldn't you say?

Congrats to your DS for scoring the World Cup tickets. He definitely should go. Hope it all works out for him.

The pasta sounds yummy. I love pasta just about any way it is cooked. We eat it several times a week. Unfortunatley our houseguest is on a wheat free diet so I haven't made any kind of pasta in a week now. Have done a lot of rice dishes lately.

Can't believe it but today it is a beautiful 56F and sunny and clear and the weatherman is reporting that we have a winter storm watch again for I believe he said Monday night/Tuesday which will include snow accumulation. Unbelievable weather this year. I hope they are wrong.

Such good news about your DB's recovery. Prayers that he will continue and improve daily.

f


cmaliza said:


> Hi All...forgot it was Saturday & yesterday was Friday...and a new KTP! Retirement is really getting to me!
> 
> I am totally immersed in the Olympics. I just love them! We can pretty much see them all day...we have a choice of 3 channels (all variations of NBC)...and the games are covered fairly fully. Actually, the reason we have this is becasue the house does contain some fairly fanatical soccer fans...so we get the super-duper sports package. Afterall...the World Cup is this year!
> 
> "Speaking of" the World Cup.. my DS managed to get 2 tickets to one game for the World Cup! He is over the moon about this! It has been VERY hard to get tickets of any kind...it was some kind of finagalling (sp?) with his credit card...somehow it worked! He & his wife both worked & taught in Brazil for several months and she is fluent in Portugese & DS speaks it "okay". DS was a professional soccer player for a few years before injury forced "plan B". So, I say, if he can finagle a way to go - he should go. Plus, his firm has an office in Sao Palo, and if he really has to do some work, they said he could have a desk there if necessary. It all points to "go". He is very excited!!!!
> 
> I know folks don't want to hear this, but today is a very pretty snow. It is floating down...no wind, big, fluffy flakes, slow build up. Maybe an inch or 2. Nothing too difficult to deal with. The nice thing about Chicago...they take snow removal on the streets VERY seriously. Elections have been lost because of poor snow removal.
> 
> On the tv right now they are presenting an overview of the "The Auto Show". It is amazing all the new technologies that are available! I am still puzzled by MP3 players, etc. Although, Obama wants all new cars by 2016 to have the technology that will prevent your car from crashing into another. I want that NOW!  It is so hard to keep up....
> 
> I cooked a pasta & cauliflower dish last night that was so good. What was really interesting was how the pasta was cooked. I think it is going to be my go-to way to cook pasta all the time. It was so flavorful. Generally, here is what it involved:
> In a pasta pot, 1 T oil, cook 1 onion, diced for about 7 minutes. Add: 1# pasta, 5 1/2 C broth (I used veggie), 1/2 C white wine. Bring to a boil, simmer pasta until liquid is mostly absorbed & evaporated. Do not cover, stir occassionaly. Mix with sauteed, browned caulifower & parsley. Top with crisp bacon (I used proscuito)& Panko bread crumbs.
> 
> You can make all kinds of variations on this...add herbs, garlic, pepper, all kinds of veggies, etc. to mix with the pasta. I am excited about this.
> 
> I have finished my 1st square. Hope to do some more. Problem...I know the patterns I want to use...can't find them. Gotta' keep hunting. It's amazing how discombobulated I've become since the ceiling collapse (still can't fix it) and brother's problems (he has benefitted greatly by all of your prayers! THANKS! He is in a rehab center; probably for a few weeks...still can't walk, but is getting stronger every day. My leg is healing, but will still have to have the una boot (a wrap from toes to knee) for a couple of weeks yet, I think. Annoying, but...it is geting better.
> 
> Hugs to all...looking forward to summer, and KAP and mini yarns crawls, etc. etc. etc. Everyone stay safe & take care..all are prescious! Long enough...Carol il/oh
> 
> I know the picture looks like a rectangle, but it really can be a square. promise!


----------



## purl2diva

RookieRetiree said:


> But DH slept great and was up early and putting away dishes----he's not very quiet; if he's up, he thinks everyone should be up...the clanking of dishes seemed very loud. I'll sneak back to sleep as soon as I can.


.
Funny (not really), but my DH does the same thing every morning.


----------



## machriste

Dear Valerie,

I just want to add my supportive thoughts to all the ones you have already received. I wish you successful treatment and minimum discomfort along the next months. You surely have many who care about you sending up many prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Melyn I saw Angora1 I think it was mentioned I had dizzies issues and was treated well. I had not commented because what I had was not menders but vertigo so I had no clue if it would be applicable. I went to the Shea Ear Clinic in Memphis TN and they did a surgical treatment and I have had great success with it. This was about 12-15 years ago and at that time there were only a few places in the US that did this surgery. There are more places now. I hope your meds are able to stabilize you. That dizziness is horrible. I never want to experience it again. Prayers are being lifted up for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is hysterical! You did do a lovely job knitting it though.


pammie1234 said:


> Late in January I went to a White Elephant party and knitted a hat. I'm finally getting around to posting it. It was a pretty good hit! Especially after everyone realized what the picture was!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley I got 4 years of support!!! Have used them already and was very satisfied.


Designer1234 said:


> I had the same thing -- tried it about 6 times - finally got it down loaded today. If I hadn't I would have called tech support. Gwen if possible pay the extra l00. for tech support for 3 years. they will answer any question and walk you through different techniques.
> 
> They have a great tech support which I signed on for and they have helped me. I am not that fond of the mail program but am getting used to it. more involved than my own mac.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad you posted how you made it. Once I get my machine back (3 weeks) I want to make a few. Hadn't even thought about seaming ever 1/3 of the tube and that makes a lot of sense to do it that way. You are so helpful!



Designer1234 said:


> I use rice - worked for 2 years . I found the first few times I heated them in the micro wave there was a funny odor, but people have told me that the others wheat etc. does the same. once I got past that I used it steadily for 2 years.
> 
> I made a tube -of jean fabric about 11" wide and sewed it at one end - double stitched the seams -- filled it quite full to 1/3 ran a double seam across ( to keep it from all going to one end - then filled it another 1/3 - filled it and double seamed the top. so basically I had 3 sections so it didn't all go to one place. very handy.
> 
> Now we have an electric blanket which I love, but the rice bags kept my feet warm when they got too cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I figured out how to make the folder but where it is stored is still a question for me. Slow aren't I...LOL 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~to make a new folder...right click on the desktop...select new...select folder...easy-peasy. (I hope for you! )


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Your flower square is so pretty. LOve it
Trisha


Angora1 said:


> But why does an idea have to be out because someone else has it. If we didn't post them we wouldn't know. I think 2 or more squares of the same thing could be balancing to the afghan. I don't mind if anybody does the same square I do. Mine is a flower. Please feel free. It would be fun to have more than one. I will post mine, even with the ends. It's easy and I can tell you how to do it if you want.
> 
> Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge, 2 stitches. Make petals, PM me for petal pattern if you need it. Could be done in different colors and different flowers or berries.


----------



## purl2diva

Julie, I love your. Guernsey and can't wait to see the finished sweater. You said you had knitted the front and back together--did this cause you any problems. I am working on a WIP for the workshop and my sweater is all in one piece including sleeves and I am finding it heavy to maneuver . My one arm and shoulder are sore. I have been going at it for a week to try to finish it but I think I will have to slow down a bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Recipe for overnight french toast and did I hear cream cheese????? OOoooo please share.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've done the overnight French toast with the cream cheese dotted in -- I love it - It almost becomes as dense as a bread pudding.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Not sure. It could just be the model we have. Maybe other Mac users will speak up about R click and L click and let us know if they have it.


We can right click but I turned mine off - I had never used it and found it just made it confusing for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, I just heard on TV you were going to get more snow, crazy! We were a balmy -36 this morning beautiful & runny but cold. Not sad I have to stay indoors.
I forgot to comment, love the fancy broom.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I figured out how to make the folder but where it is stored is still a question for me. Slow aren't I...LOL


Now, now Gwen- don't put yourself down! You are working out a whole new OS- I seem to recall Shirley had quite some problems at first!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I had this pointed out to me and already changed it...LOL...I may be a night owl but this was for sure an typing error....try 2:30 P.M.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~2:30 AM??? Who will be there? Count me out. :?


----------



## ChrisEl

Valerie--I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. So good that you went for the mammogram...now you can get on with the treatment and the healing.


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Julie, I love your. Guernsey and can't wait to see the finished sweater. You said you had knitted the front and back together--did this cause you any problems. I am working on a WIP for the workshop and my sweater is all in one piece including sleeves and I am finding it heavy to maneuver . My one arm and shoulder are sore. I have been going at it for a week to try to finish it but I think I will have to slow down a bit.


It does get heavy! Which is a vote for making a guernsey in the lighter traditional 5 ply- have not attempted to locate suppliers, but there have to be some- Deramores would be a starting point- also working on the gansey/guernsey in the heat of the day is not the best!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty it sounds like you and DD had such a wonderful time together. I don't do it often but LOVE getting a pedicure. I know what you mean about just melting away. I must admit when they do the scrubbing on the soles of your feet I start laughing so hard...have very ticklish feet. They always look at me like I'm crazy, but hey...we already know I sorta am...ROFL. You just have to come visit me and sit in my massaging/heated recliner. You'll fall in love with it.

Thanks for the compliment on my squares. You know I had never[ knitted squares before especially where dimensions were required and I think that was a plus. I had zero expectation of what they should look like and whether they should be fancy or plain. Just have had fun with it. I've now started my first ever slip stitch afghan from a Craftsy class and am having a ball. Doing the squares for the KAP afghan has boosted my confidence. I'm so glad you are doing squares along with all the other KTPers joining in. And I can't say enough THANK YOUS to Joy for volunteering to stitch them all into an afghan. THREE CHEERS FOR OHIO JOY!!!

quote=Bulldog]
I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay Purple...what is bickwork? EDIT: Saw later post by Julie calling it Blackwork and I know what that is!!! You did a very nice job on it. I don't hand embroider but have done machine embroidery blackwork.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh NO!! Valerie you are in my prayers. How I wish I could be there to wrap my arms around you with a hug. I am praying this has been caught early on and that your surgery decisions will be straightforward, swift, followed by a quick healing. Knowing you've dealt with this before I pray will give you strength that you can concur this yet again. Sending you mountains of healing spirits and prayers. Please keep us up to date. 
EDIT: Also want to echo what others have said that treatment has so greatly improved in the past 30+ years. I just know you will do well. Love you, Gwen



ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not meaning to sound rude but so what if there are any duplicate ideas for squares. It most likely will be a different yarn or color and most importantly a different knitter. 


RookieRetiree said:


> You may want to check with Ohio Joy.....I thought I had a clever idea, too---which I still think it was, but someone had all ready beat me to the punch.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Not meaning to sound rude but so what if there are any duplicate ideas for squares. It most likely will be a different yarn or color and most importantly a different knitter.


There will certainly be duplicates of my stocking stitch one- and I have not the energy to make beautiful flowers to tart it up- it will come as is!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 said:


> Sam will!! This is the one for insomniacs or those from other time zones that haven't adjusted yet. :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it!!! Hey....Maybe that is an idea....NOT!!!! :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG that is one gorgeous square!!! I'd love that pattern. Can you share it? If so please email mail it to me. I'd love to incorporate it into an afghan I'm making for my sister.


Angora1 said:


> But why does an idea have to be out because someone else has it. If we didn't post them we wouldn't know. I think 2 or more squares of the same thing could be balancing to the afghan. I don't mind if anybody does the same square I do. Mine is a flower. Please feel free. It would be fun to have more than one. I will post mine, even with the ends. It's easy and I can tell you how to do it if you want.
> 
> Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge, 2 stitches. Make petals, PM me for petal pattern if you need it. Could be done in different colors and different flowers or berries.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not putting myself down really Julie. I truly am technology frustrated because I expect to be able to just jump right in and forget that duh....you haven't learned this. A case of expecting to be proficient before I've ever learned a skill....LOL I know I'm not "slow" just impatient with my self...LOL I'm actually pretty pleased with myself so far in remembering some of the Apple idiosyncrasies from over 30 years ago. Just a meter of wanting to do before I've developed the skill....LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Now, now Gwen- don't put yourself down! You are working out a whole new OS- I seem to recall Shirley had quite some problems at first!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here are the guidelines for the squares for the KAP Afghan. Any questions should be directed to jheines (Ohio Joy)

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!! Please put either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well. If you have any questions about this PM jheiens.
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet
8. EITHER SLIP THE FIRST STITCH OR DO A SINGLE CROCHET AROUND THE FINISHED SQUARE..this is to make joining it to the others easier.
9. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
10. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns. ASK JOY WHAT INFO SHE WANTS YOU TO INCLUDE WITH THE SQUARE WHEN YOU MAIL IT.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.



siouxann said:



Couple of questions about the afghan squares: Do they have to be knitted or will crocheted ones be accepted? (I do both) 
When do you need them by?
Where would I send any that I make?

This sounds like it will be fun to see what everyone comes up with! Will you post a picture of the finished afghan? Hope?hope?hope? I obviously missed the party where the rules were laid out, but I think I would like to participate.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## martina

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Prayers from me too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thinking of you Valerie and sending you lots of healing and peaceful hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey, had a nice time with the gks. GS ate like a horse at lunchtime so was happy to play computer games with Mr P. Little Madam wanted to make some cakes, she is getting quite good at it now, especially licking the bowl clean.

Here's a bit of info about blackwork, it was brought to England by Catherine of Aragon of Spain. I love doing it, but haven't done any for ages.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackwork

Decided I did not like my Knitpro cable needles as the ridges kept snagging the stitches, so I have made myself some, I used bamboo and also holly wood. I'm quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure. 
I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct. 
Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me. 
I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Bonnie. Yes, this will be such a special afghan. Really a coming together of us all in a different way. Whomever wins this afghan will have the continual hugs from each one. Can't wait to see them all put together. Love that we have the freedom to do our own patterns from all over the world.

I am doing one for the knitting guild here. Since we are all together, they hand out the yarn and the pattern you are to use and a strict gauge requirement. Here is the pattern I was given to use:

Rib Pattern - called Mistake-rib pattern.
over multiple of 5 sts plus 4

Row 1: (RS) *K4, pq; repeat from *, end K4
Row 2: K1, *p2, k3' repeat from *, end p2, k1

Repeat for the entire pattern.

Can't tell how it will look yet as I only have 2 rows done. It is possible we all have the same pattern, but I won't know till I see the finished product.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is so sad that society is in such a state that we must watch things so closely now. What happened to hard work & honesty? I get so sick of hearing abut credit fraud & identity theft & all the other " cyber crimes". Maybe there needs to be stiffer punishments instead of a slap on the wrist.


I often wondered if the companies that set up all these credit monitoring places did the hacking to begin with to stir up business.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 having trouble with the card is a real problem. I have had that happen a couple of times and fortunately the bank caught them because they were charges out of state and in one case out of the country. They were able to stop two of the purchases and refunded the third. If possible I try to get a prepaid card from up at our Walart now she shopping online. Of course the Target fiasco was in store so it sure wouldn't do me any good unless I got prepaid for just general shopping. Hope you are able to get it all sorted out quickly and painlessly.


Wow, it seems like not many of us have escaped. The idea of the prepaid card is good also. Thanks. I also had a regular credit card that had to be cancelled because of exactly what you are talking about, out of the country charges. The card co. called me and took care of it but had to get a new card then too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...Let me know how that square turns out with the glue. So interesting and had never heard of that. Leave it to our Rookie. My steam cleaner isn't heavy like an iron but sure can see where that would be a problem after all the trouble you have had. We have a great group for coming up with different ways.


----------



## martina

Dintoo -you are in my prayers. Hope you get your medical problem sorted out soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I figured out how to make the folder but where it is stored is still a question for me. Slow aren't I...LOL


I would say you are pretty quick to even be asking these questions. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I was more help.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it!!! Hey....Maybe that is an idea....NOT!!!! :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


You got it. Love you Gwen. Hope you saw the post where I actually did this at work and sent out the notice for the meeting. Everyone got a big kick out of calling me back. We all laughed so hard.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dintoo, just to let you know I am thinkiing of you.xx


----------



## iamsam

you are right - but they are right up there with our congressmen in stupidity and making the most for themselves regardless of the cost to the general population. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> What do the pollies have to do with banking security? Honestly, it should be up to the various banks, not the government.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Decided I did not like my Knitpro cable needles as the ridges kept snagging the stitches, so I have made myself some, I used bamboo and also holly wood. I'm quite pleased with the results.


Pictures??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...Yes, dishes clanking can echoe throughout the house. A different sort of alarm clock. :roll: 

Thanks Bonnie and Onthewingsofadove.

Gwen...I join you in cheering Ohio Joy. She has the hardest job of all and the most tedious. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

The fun thing about the squares done in stitches is that it will almost be like a stitch encyclopedia for the person that gets this afghan. I wouldn't want every square all gussied up either. I think the plain stitch ones will be so elegant and beautiful.

Gwen, I'll email you about the pattern for the petal.

Purple, I love that you posted that about Catherine of Aragon from Spain as I am watching a movie and her character is one of the stars. She must have been quite an excellent needleworker.

Dintoo...Please don't wait to go to the ER. It could be the sign of something bigger. These are warnings. Please go now. It could mean the difference of being an invalid or not.


----------



## Pup lover

Prayers and hugs Dintoo


----------



## iamsam

NOTE: my bad - blackwork - I guessed wrong.

lovely view of the garden - it's so green.

the blockwork is beautiful - I'm surprised you didn't dress her in purple. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


----------



## Cashmeregma

Why oh why is it nap time almost every day. I can't really complain though as I have the time to nap. It's just that when I get off here I want to knit. Going to have to give in though and take a nap.

Dintoo, if my sisters were there with you, the ambulance would already be at the house taking you to emergency. I have been told that if you go by ambulance you get taken in quicker, at least over here in the States, than if you drive in. You shouldn't drive with these symptoms though. It could be another TIA or it could be a precursor to a stroke. I only say this out of caring. Hugs dear and please let the doctors tell you what it is. These are signs to get in and be seen.


----------



## Cashmeregma

How perceptive Sam. Yes, lol, it should be Purplework.


----------



## iamsam

Valerie - prayers and healing energy zooming to you - will pray that the pathology is good for the least amount of surgery and follow up. rest assured the knitting tea party prayer warriors are already in force - just remember - we are always here for anything you need that we can give you - we got your back without ceasing. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Pictures??


They don't look very excitiing, but they do work. The bent one is good on lace work as it stays in place.


----------



## Spider

Dintoo and Valorie, my thoughts are with you. 
Angora, love your square. 
Loved the video of Luke and his new haircut.
Gwen, getting used to any new system can be so frustrating. I am like you, just want to sit down and do it.
Betty, so glad you had a fun day out. You deserve it!!!
Puplover, loved the mittens and your needlework is beautiful .


----------



## iamsam

I think that happens when one lives along - and if they are like me having nothing on (tv, music,etc) - something like the grave - then any little noise can sound like a clap of thunder. I am getting a little better with the grands but sometimes I just get up and come home. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm so glad to hear someone else say that as they've gotten more 'mellow' that noise bothers them. It really bothers me when I go to church. We have our church in the social room here in the apartment building and sometimes there's as many as 40 people in there not including the church 'orchestra'. and that many people just talking (and not loud talking) creates a lot of noise not to mention the singing. I hope it doesn't get to the point that I have to stop going.
> Bryce really loves his minions and getting a vote of approval from one of his peers just adds to his pleasure, I'm sure.
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> lovely view of the garden - it's so green.
> 
> the blockwork is beautiful - I'm surprised you didn't dress her in purple. --- sam


I had to do 'proper' blackwork for my embroidery course, but I did do a multi coloured blackwork sampler.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, Click on the desktop, not on an icon but on the empty desktop screen. The Finder will come up where normally Firefox or Safari are. Go over to the right and Click on Go and then go down column and click on Folders. There is also a spot further down where it says recent folders with a little arrow. There is also Go to folder, if you click there you then type in name of folder. Of course you have to know the name :roll: , but at least this is a possible beginning to finding your folders.


----------



## iamsam

that's pushing it but yes - I would probably still be up. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam will!! This is the one for insomniacs or those from other time zones that haven't adjusted yet. :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me. 

Will definitely add you to my prayers. Hope it's temporary and they can treat it.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

kibitzing - use it all the time. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Yes, I know, I'm just being silly. Too funny. I did the same thing at work once when I notified everyone of a meeting at something like 2am and everyone called me laughing and making jokes about how they wouldn't be there. I know Sam is always up till the wee hours, so just carrying on the kibbitzing. If that is indeed a word???


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I think that happens when one lives along - and if they are like me having nothing on (tv, music,etc) - something like the grave - then any little noise can sound like a clap of thunder. I am getting a little better with the grands but sometimes I just get up and come home. --- sam


The one good thing about having a hearing problem and the hearing aids....I can always turn them off and the fact that they're in my ears blocks some of the noise. I'm just not that comfortable around a crowd in the first place.
And I feel that I'm old enough to do what makes me comfortable and old enough not to have to explain why i do or don't do something.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, I use kibitzing all the time too.
Carol, think I'll make your pasta tonight.
Angora, thank you. How are you feeling? I agree, your caplet was outstanding. Your square is exquisite. Bless you for having patience to deal with all those loose ends.
Busy bee, would love to have been with you watching kookaburra.
Pullover, mitts are adorable. Pillowcase great.
Jynx, thank you.
Bluejay, welcome. Love the name.
Betty, thank you, nice to have the ca't pic good enough to resemble your dear Mac.
Valerie, healing energy sent your way.
Din too hugs. Please take Angora's advice and get to ER.
Jogged 45 min. Walked 20 min. With Maya. So proud of myself I'll probably injure my wrist patting myself on the back!


----------



## Bulldog

Good Afternoon My Precious Sisters and Brothers,
Had really good day at church followed by eating out with a group of friends. Now I am pooped. Having fun takes a lot out of you, doesnt it. LOLl Before the sandman takes control, thought I would jot a few notes to you all
PURPLE, I loved the picture from your conservatory and I have never seen blackwork beforeonly red or blue. It is beautiful. You are another one who does such lovely work.
VALERIE, I am so saddened to hear of your diagnosis, but you conquered it once before and now the plan of treatment is so much more advanced. Prayer warriors have already begun beseeching healing for you. Do as WE have told Julie, wrap your arms tightly around yourself and close your eyes. It is us, dear sister, hugging you. We have you wrapped in Angel Wings, so fear nothing for He is with you.
JINNY, Daralene has pretty much said it all. Your body is telling you to seek help and seek it quickly. We are already praying for you too, dear lady, for a diagnosis to be made and preventative treatment to follow. You are not alone!
Daralene, I love your square. I would just love a lapghan made of that square.
Off to dreamland. TTYLI Love You to the Moon and BackBetty


----------



## iamsam

that sounds yummy bonnie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Valerie, so sorry to hear of your diagnosis but it is good it is not related to the previous one as that should make it easier to treat. As others have said things have come a long way with treatment options in the last 30 years so hopefully things will go well. With your family by your side & all of us thinking of you know that you will never be alone fighting this disease.
> 
> Betty, so great you got to have a pampering day out, hope it will have you feeling great effects for a while..
> 
> TNS, I hope you will post more phots of your travels, love to see new places.
> 
> Caren, I got this recipe in my eail today & immediately though it was something you would make.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/orange-swirled-cheesecake-dessert?pmcode=IPBDV01T&_mid=2945080&_rid=2945080.558202.449647


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> And I can't say enough THANK YOUS to Joy for volunteering to stitch them all into an afghan. THREE CHEERS FOR OHIO JOY!!!
> 
> Bless you, my friend. You are making me blush.
> 
> Somedays I'm not so sure it was one of my brighter decisions. I've never knitted squares for an afghan either!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> There will certainly be duplicates of my stocking stitch one- and I have not the energy to make beautiful flowers to tart it up- it will come as is!


Julie, I had to laugh at your remark about tarting up a square. Had not heard that one before but I know what you meant by it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

may we have a picture of your handmade needles and how maybe the directions - please. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, had a nice time with the gks. GS ate like a horse at lunchtime so was happy to play computer games with Mr P. Little Madam wanted to make some cakes, she is getting quite good at it now, especially licking the bowl clean.
> 
> Here's a bit of info about blackwork, it was brought to England by Catherine of Aragon of Spain. I love doing it, but haven't done any for ages.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackwork
> 
> Decided I did not like my Knitpro cable needles as the ridges kept snagging the stitches, so I have made myself some, I used bamboo and also holly wood. I'm quite pleased with the results.


----------



## iamsam

dintoo - healing energy coming your way - hope they can get on top of this. --- sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


----------



## iamsam

it's a great pattern daralene - I've done it a couple of times when knitting dish cloths. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you Bonnie. Yes, this will be such a special afghan. Really a coming together of us all in a different way. Whomever wins this afghan will have the continual hugs from each one. Can't wait to see them all put together. Love that we have the freedom to do our own patterns from all over the world.
> 
> I am doing one for the knitting guild here. Since we are all together, they hand out the yarn and the pattern you are to use and a strict gauge requirement. Here is the pattern I was given to use:
> 
> Rib Pattern - called Mistake-rib pattern.
> over multiple of 5 sts plus 4
> 
> Row 1: (RS) *K4, pq; repeat from *, end K4
> Row 2: K1, *p2, k3' repeat from *, end p2, k1
> 
> Repeat for the entire pattern.
> 
> Can't tell how it will look yet as I only have 2 rows done. It is possible we all have the same pattern, but I won't know till I see the finished product.


----------



## iamsam

I wouldn't put it past them. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I often wondered if the companies that set up all these credit monitoring places did the hacking to begin with to stir up business.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for you Dintoo. PLEASE do go back to ER...maybe even now! This isn't a good symptom. Will be keeping you in prayers so go, go, go and keep us posted.


Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


----------



## iamsam

you and I are of the same mind june. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And I feel that I'm old enough to do what makes me comfortable and old enough not to have to explain why i do or don't do something.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider and Sassafrass, thank you.

Pat away on your back Sassafrass. You did great. Bravo on being committed to your walking and jogging and doing things that bring joy to your life. You are an inspiration. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is so frustrating is that I found the folder I had named Knit-a-Palooza which inside had more folders such as Knit-a-Palooza2014 and others....well when I opened the KnitaPalooza folder ONLY LAST YEARS stuff was there and I can't find all the things I've done for the 2014. Thank Goodness I can still use the old pc and have it there but it is quite disheartening right now. Oh well....it isn't permanently lost....just "Gwenie can not find it Lost"...same with everything else that was in a folder....there somewhere in here but currently GwenieLost....LOL At least I can laugh about it .


Angora1 said:


> Gwen, Click on the desktop, not on an icon but on the empty desktop screen. The Finder will come up where normally Firefox or Safari are. Go over to the right and Click on Go and then go down column and click on Folders. There is also a spot further down where it says recent folders with a little arrow. There is also Go to folder, if you click there you then type in name of folder. Of course you have to know the name :roll: , but at least this is a possible beginning to finding your folders.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> it's a great pattern daralene - I've done it a couple of times when knitting dish cloths. --- sam


Do you have a photo??


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for you Dintoo. PLEASE do go back to ER...maybe even now! This isn't a good symptom. Will be keeping you in prayers so go, go, go and keep us posted.


I agree, don't wait, if it is a TIA the sooner it is treated the better, you don't want permanent damage!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to look it up --- I looked at some on internet search and they seem different....I'll post it when I find it....it truly is yummy and you can make it even more decadent by adding syrup, pecans, blueberries, etc.



Gweniepooh said:


> Recipe for overnight french toast and did I hear cream cheese????? OOoooo please share.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay --- have to look up that one....not familiar to me at that name, but maybe when I see it, I'll recognize it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay Purple...what is bickwork? EDIT: Saw later post by Julie calling it Blackwork and I know what that is!!! You did a very nice job on it. I don't hand embroider but have done machine embroidery blackwork.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness me I haven't knitted but a small bit (maybe 2 rows) today so I'm signing off for awhile. 
{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}} to everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Precious Sisters and Brothers,
> Had really good day at church followed by eating out with a group of friends. Now I am pooped. Having fun takes a lot out of you, doesnt it. LOLl Before the sandman takes control, thought I would jot a few notes to you all
> PURPLE, I loved the picture from your conservatory and I have never seen blackwork beforeonly red or blue. It is beautiful. You are another one who does such lovely work.
> VALERIE, I am so saddened to hear of your diagnosis, but you conquered it once before and now the plan of treatment is so much more advanced. Prayer warriors have already begun beseeching healing for you. Do as WE have told Julie, wrap your arms tightly around yourself and close your eyes. It is us, dear sister, hugging you. We have you wrapped in Angel Wings, so fear nothing for He is with you.
> JINNY, Daralene has pretty much said it all. Your body is telling you to seek help and seek it quickly. We are already praying for you too, dear lady, for a diagnosis to be made and preventative treatment to follow. You are not alone!
> Daralene, I love your square. I would just love a lapghan made of that square.
> Off to dreamland. TTYLI Love You to the Moon and BackBetty


Thank you Betty. I'm actually supposed to be napping now. Hard to leave. LOL


----------



## iamsam

I will have to look --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Do you have a photo??


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay --- have to look up that one....not familiar to me at that name, but maybe when I see it, I'll recognize it.


Another spellcheck probably, I thought blockwork, but it is "blackwork."
So beautiful and elegant.
(Referring to PurpleFi's needlework in her photos.)


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to have caused any misunderstanding or miscontent....it was TOTALLY my decision to use this particular square as an embellishment on my knitting bag for the KAP--it was nothing Ohio said, etc. etc. I think she is one of the most generous and & gracious contributors on here. Duplicates will be absolutely fine -- I had another design in my head so opted to send that one and keep the other one for me.



Gweniepooh said:


> Not meaning to sound rude but so what if there are any duplicate ideas for squares. It most likely will be a different yarn or color and most importantly a different knitter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Julie, I had to laugh at your remark about tarting up a square. Had not heard that one before but I know what you meant by it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh yes, I love that Julie. A new phrase for all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the blackwork....I'll bet that would be fun to do.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, had a nice time with the gks. GS ate like a horse at lunchtime so was happy to play computer games with Mr P. Little Madam wanted to make some cakes, she is getting quite good at it now, especially licking the bowl clean.
> 
> Here's a bit of info about blackwork, it was brought to England by Catherine of Aragon of Spain. I love doing it, but haven't done any for ages.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackwork
> 
> Decided I did not like my Knitpro cable needles as the ridges kept snagging the stitches, so I have made myself some, I used bamboo and also holly wood. I'm quite pleased with the results.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Many prayers and & hugs....and please head back to the ER today...I'm worrying about you and these new symptoms.



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Not putting myself down really Julie. I truly am technology frustrated because I expect to be able to just jump right in and forget that duh....you haven't learned this. A case of expecting to be proficient before I've ever learned a skill....LOL I know I'm not "slow" just impatient with my self...LOL I'm actually pretty pleased with myself so far in remembering some of the Apple idiosyncrasies from over 30 years ago. Just a meter of wanting to do before I've developed the skill....LOL


Gwen - just take it slowly - don't try to do anything except what you really need to do - then get that down pat. then learn something new.

I took a notebook with me to the lesson and took the time to write 'everything down'. I also wrote questions each time I was going. you are never going to remember it all. The youngsters at Apple are wonderful.

I found and still find the mail program rather confusing - the young fellow who talked to me about it said that the new program is so different than than the old ones that it is confusing. I have had mine for a year and I am finally understanding it. so go simple at first. I wouldn't have had such a hard time if I wasn't trying to do so much with the workshops which require downloads, and other things I wouldn't have needed to learn so soon. NOt sure I can help but if you have problems i might be able to help.

I love my Mac - have never had a PC but have never had a hint of a virus, and I feel very secure with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> What is so frustrating is that I found the folder I had named Knit-a-Palooza which inside had more folders such as Knit-a-Palooza2014 and others....well when I opened the KnitaPalooza folder ONLY LAST YEARS stuff was there and I can't find all the things I've done for the 2014. Thank Goodness I can still use the old pc and have it there but it is quite disheartening right now. Oh well....it isn't permanently lost....just "Gwenie can not find it Lost"...same with everything else that was in a folder....there somewhere in here but currently GwenieLost....LOL At least I can laugh about it .


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh NO!!!! I'm so glad you have the old pc still there so you haven't lost all. I'm sure there are a few tears mixed in with the laughter, or would be if you didn't have the pc to fall back on.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i thought so - it was a hat for pity's sake. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

this is the recipe I had --- sam

Overnight French Toast Casserole

Ingredients: 
1  stick butter (1/2 cup) melted
12 - slices Texas toast or any leftover bread, cut into pieces 
1 - cup brown sugar
1 - teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 - teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 - cup chopped pecans, optional
1 - teaspoon vanilla extract
5 - eggs 
1 1/2 - cups milk

Directions: Melt butter and pour in a 9x 13 . Mix the brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and nuts if you are using them.

Whisk eggs, milk and vanilla together. Layer bottom of pan with half the bread pieces Sprinkle half brown sugar mix over the bread.

Layer second half of bread. Pour egg mixture over the bread slices, making sure all are covered evenly. Sprinkle remaining brown sugar on top. Cover and refrigerate overnight.

In the morning, remove from the refrigerator and cover with a new piece of foil. Preheat oven to 350 bake the casserole for 30 minutes.

Uncover and bake 15 more minutes the French toast bake should be browned and set.

Optional: Pour a little bit of maple syrup on top of casserole. Place back in the oven and using your ovens broiler, broil for about 5-7 minutes to caramelize the top.

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2010/02/overnight-french-toast-casserole.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to have caused any misunderstanding or miscontent....it was TOTALLY my decision to use this particular square as an embellishment on my knitting bag for the KAP--it was nothing Ohio said, etc. etc. I think she is one of the most generous and & gracious contributors on here. Duplicates will be absolutely fine -- I had another design in my head so opted to send that one and keep the other one for me.


I took it the way you said Rookie, that it was your decision to use it for your bag. Yes, she is great for helping us sewing it together ditto to the other wonderful things you said. I can't wait to see that bag though. I'll bet it will be beautiful. :thumbup: Will you bring it to KAP? Pretty Please!!! :wink:


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Many prayers and & hugs....and please head back to the ER today...I'm worrying about you and these new symptoms.


Dintoo - don't wait - go in now! * These are serious symptoms and you must not wait*!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Daralene - I shouldn't complain because he was emptying the dishwasher, but I had been up at 5:00 a.m. Saturday to get the house ready and get the brisket in the oven because I cooked it for 8 hours. Then, I couldn't settle in to sleep until after 1:00 a.m. so all those factors added to my dismay



Angora1 said:


> Rookie...Yes, dishes clanking can echoe throughout the house. A different sort of alarm clock. :roll:
> 
> Thanks Bonnie and Onthewingsofadove.
> 
> Gwen...I join you in cheering Ohio Joy. She has the hardest job of all and the most tedious. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> The fun thing about the squares done in stitches is that it will almost be like a stitch encyclopedia for the person that gets this afghan. I wouldn't want every square all gussied up either. I think the plain stitch ones will be so elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Gwen, I'll email you about the pattern for the petal.
> 
> Purple, I love that you posted that about Catherine of Aragon from Spain as I am watching a movie and her character is one of the stars. She must have been quite an excellent needleworker.
> 
> Dintoo...Please don't wait to go to the ER. It could be the sign of something bigger. These are warnings. Please go now. It could mean the difference of being an invalid or not.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - I shouldn't complain because he was emptying the dishwasher, but I had been up at 5:00 a.m. Saturday to get the house ready and get the brisket in the oven because I cooked it for 8 hours. Then, I couldn't settle in to sleep until after 1:00 a.m. so all those factors added to my dismay


I know what you mean. So wonderful of him to empty it, just would have been nice to sleep longer. :wink: :thumbup: Great that he is helping though and appropriate kudos given.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love your cable needles -- I don't particularly like the ones from KnitPicks either because of the grooves that have been carved in them. I think I especially like the bent one. I'd like to make one with a curve in the middle like that with both ends being just a little fatter than the stitches would be easy to knit off the cable needle, but more difficult to just fall off. Time for some whittling!



PurpleFi said:


> They don't look very excitiing, but they do work. The bent one is good on lace work as it stays in place.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> They don't look very excitiing, but they do work. The bent one is good on lace work as it stays in place.


You never cease to amaze me. Can't wait to give you a real hug. Your own homemade needles.....Yes, I'll be the lace stays in place on those. Like lace after going to obedience class.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hello my friends - I am caught up but that will only last for a minute I'm sure - Wonderful news on Gwen's new laptop, Spider's DH's new job and Kathleendoris and our new baby Freddy!!!! Sorlenna the Charlotte is going to be breathtaking - Alan saw the picture and really liked it too!!! He doesn't comment that often so I know he was impressed!! Julie the guernsey is coming along so nicely - another project that DH has been impressed with - the chart reminded him of an electronics schematic!!! Puplover I am waiting to see pictures of DGS with his mittens -can you give me a source for the pattern?? Dear Bonnie - rest up and follow the doctor's orders - we want you healthy and 100%. And Dear Valerie - you are in my heart and healing thoughts are headed your way. I know that I have forgotten to mention some of you but all of you are on my mind and in my heart every day. I have managed to finish up some wips - inspired by Shirley's wip workshop... even though I hadn't joined it gave me a little kick!!! I am finishing up a baby sweater - making I-cords for the ties so I will post that later- here are the things I finished - does anyone recognize the cowl??? I'd like to make some more and I'll be darned if I remember what pattern I used.... sometimers strikes again!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

OK, going to unplug the phone and get that nap in. I'm so tired I'm hurting. LOL

Oh wow AZ. Some lovely knitting and looks like a lot of UFO's are becoming identified objects. Wonderful knitting. Sorry I don't know the pattern for the cowl. It is quite lovely though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I will absolutely be bringing the bag....it will be the one that I got from the yarn shop near you!!



Angora1 said:


> I took it the way you said Rookie, that it was your decision to use it for your bag. Yes, she is great for helping us sewing it together ditto to the other wonderful things you said. I can't wait to see that bag though. I'll bet it will be beautiful. :thumbup: Will you bring it to KAP? Pretty Please!!! :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I will absolutely be bringing the bag....it will be the one that I got from the yarn shop near you!!


Oh wow, I didn't know you meant that one. :thumbup: Sad thing is they just went out of business. I loved that shop. People were in there crying and the teachers were crying too. Got some needles on sale and yarn too, but would rather have them still there. Big loss for all of us here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Not putting myself down really Julie. I truly am technology frustrated because I expect to be able to just jump right in and forget that duh....you haven't learned this. A case of expecting to be proficient before I've ever learned a skill....LOL I know I'm not "slow" just impatient with my self...LOL I'm actually pretty pleased with myself so far in remembering some of the Apple idiosyncrasies from over 30 years ago. Just a meter of wanting to do before I've developed the skill....LOL


 :thumbup: Just wanted to be sure!


----------



## NanaCaren

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


Please get this checked out better to be safe than sorry. Sending healing energy your way.


----------



## TNS

I just dropped back in and saw your lovely flower square, Angora. It's really effective, so pretty, and the extra dimension gives it extra wow factor.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> 
> Will definitely add you to my prayers. Hope it's temporary and they can treat it.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Can someone enlighten me, I am unable to translate TIA.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! Just had a small bowl of my yoghurt- will see how that goes- tomorrow I will make a simple loaf of bread- sometimes white is good- but I will make it small. I was not very thrilled when I pulled my back- was not doing anything out of the ordinary!
> Have not found much on the Olympics so far- I usually enjoy the Winter Olympics- but you need to find the channel showing it- and I don't buy the TV Guide these days- costs nearly as much as a packet of yoghurt mix, which I would rather have!


Can you get a tv guide on the computer? I became able to do that years ago when I was unhappy with our TV guide.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, I had to laugh at your remark about tarting up a square. Had not heard that one before but I know what you meant by it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for the giggle in return!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Julie a TIA is a Transient Ischemic Attack or what they call a mini stroke.


----------



## AZ Sticks

What does that say about me that I have heard that term all my life..... hmmmmmm.... my dear Grandmother "MiMi" often spoke of the women who tarted themselves up.... This from a woman who was one of the original feminists!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle in return!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, I love that Julie. A new phrase for all of us. :thumbup:


It is a little rude though in one of it's meanings- but I was thinking it could be like decorating a tart, literally.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello my friends - I am caught up but that will only last for a minute I'm sure - Wonderful news on Gwen's new laptop, Spider's DH's new job and Kathleendoris and our new baby Freddy!!!! Sorlenna the Charlotte is going to be breathtaking - Alan saw the picture and really liked it too!!! He doesn't comment that often so I know he was impressed!! Julie the guernsey is coming along so nicely - another project that DH has been impressed with - the chart reminded him of an electronics schematic!!! Puplover I am waiting to see pictures of DGS with his mittens -can you give me a source for the pattern?? Dear Bonnie - rest up and follow the doctor's orders - we want you healthy and 100%. And Dear Valerie - you are in my heart and healing thoughts are headed your way. I know that I have forgotten to mention some of you but all of you are on my mind and in my heart every day. I have managed to finish up some wips - inspired by Shirley's wip workshop... even though I hadn't joined it gave me a little kick!!! I am finishing up a baby sweater - making I-cords for the ties so I will post that later- here are the things I finished - does anyone recognize the cowl??? I'd like to make some more and I'll be darned if I remember what pattern I used.... sometimers strikes again!!!


Nice work, Sandi! Hope you can track that pattern!


----------



## Sorlenna

Thank you for your and your DH's comments, AZ! Looks like you've been a knitting whirlwind lately! 

Love the flower square, too!

I'm working on the neck ruffle now; made a pumpkin pie and sitting here smelling it is making me hungry!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Can you get a tv guide on the computer? I became able to do that years ago when I was unhappy with our TV guide.


Probably- but the ones I have looked at recently were most unhelpful!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Julie a TIA is a Transient Ischemic Attack or what they call a mini stroke.


I was afraid it might mean something like that- positive thoughts coming!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> What does that say about me that I have heard that term all my life..... hmmmmmm.... my dear Grandmother "MiMi" often spoke of the women who tarted themselves up.... This from a woman who was one of the original feminists!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> But why does an idea have to be out because someone else has it. If we didn't post them we wouldn't know. I think 2 or more squares of the same thing could be balancing to the afghan. I don't mind if anybody does the same square I do. Mine is a flower. Please feel free. It would be fun to have more than one. I will post mine, even with the ends. It's easy and I can tell you how to do it if you want.
> 
> Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge, 2 stitches. Make petals, PM me for petal pattern if you need it. Could be done in different colors and different flowers or berries.


You have done a fantabulous job of your square. I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


Of course we'll remember you. The KTP prayer warriors are a formidable bunch. Sending you gentle healing hugs. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I know, I'm just being silly. Too funny. I did the same thing at work once when I notified everyone of a meeting at something like 2am and everyone called me laughing and making jokes about how they wouldn't be there. I know Sam is always up till the wee hours, so just carrying on the kibbitzing. If that is indeed a word???


I am usually up at 2:30am, might even make it :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> You never cease to amaze me. Can't wait to give you a real hug. Your own homemade needles.....Yes, I'll be the lace stays in place on those. Like lace after going to obedience class.


? Obedience class?
I bought a package with 3 different circular needles so you could try different types & one is a cubics, that is what I have used for recent lace projects & really like it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Not sure. It could just be the model we have. Maybe other Mac users will speak up about R click and L click and let us know if they have it.


my macbook has right click I use it all the time. One of my computer nerds keeps threatening to turn it off on me. He doesn't like it at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Valerie, so sorry to hear of your diagnosis but it is good it is not related to the previous one as that should make it easier to treat. As others have said things have come a long way with treatment options in the last 30 years so hopefully things will go well. With your family by your side & all of us thinking of you know that you will never be alone fighting this disease.
> 
> Betty, so great you got to have a pampering day out, hope it will have you feeling great effects for a while..
> 
> TNS, I hope you will post more phots of your travels, love to see new places.
> 
> Caren, I got this recipe in my eail today & immediately though it was something you would make.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/orange-swirled-cheesecake-dessert?pmcode=IPBDV01T&_mid=2945080&_rid=2945080.558202.449647


Thank you for thinking of me, I will most definitely try it out. It sounds divine.


----------



## purl2diva

Angora, 

I love your square. I do feel that we need some plainer ones as well to offset the fancier ones. I'm anxious to see the finished product. I'm sure it will be outstanding.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sandi, you have been busy. That cowl is lovely, I hope someone remembers the pattern name. I cannot believe you had such a stash of almost finished things. I don't allow myself to start another until all done uness I run out of yarn because I hate pulling in the ends & don't want to do a bunch at once. Although right now I would be happy to be able to do any. I think I will be pulling out my hair by the time 6 weeks are up.. I know I should be grateful that I have something so trivial compared to Valerie & Jinny, no more whining! :roll:


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone enlighten me, I am unable to translate TIA.


Transient Ischaemic Attack


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, I will most definitely try it out. It sounds divine.


Glad you like the recipe, I like their site, lots of great recipes.


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> When the new bridge across our river, the James, was built in the mid 1970's, they left 6/10 of a mile for a fishing pier. I believe that's about .96 km. It's the longest one on the East Coast of the U.S. It's open from April to Nov.
> But the tides in the river are nothing like the waves in the Channel!
> JK


I wonder if this bridge is where I took a ferry years ago.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Nice work, Sandi! Hope you can track that pattern!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pumpkin Pie is my favorite..... and I never think to make it except during the holidays.... silly me.


Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for your and your DH's comments, AZ! Looks like you've been a knitting whirlwind lately!
> 
> Love the flower square, too!
> 
> I'm working on the neck ruffle now; made a pumpkin pie and sitting here smelling it is making me hungry!


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> They are not considered for help here- you have to pay the full charge- which is about $80 for a half hour- way beyond my budget!


Here it is a little more, and not covered by insurance.


----------



## KateB

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


Make sure you do go back and let them check you out. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Pumpkin Pie is my favorite..... and I never think to make it except during the holidays.... silly me.


I still have lots in the freezer from cooking it last fall and need to use it up!


----------



## angelam

Bedtime in this little corner of the UK. Have just got back from a lovely afternoon/evening at DDs. Her small riverside town is once more under water with several streets closed. Makes getting to her house a bit of an adventure but thankfully they are up away from the river so no risk to their home. After moving in last summer and enduring builders and workmen for several months that would really be the last straw! 
Weather forecasts for the coming week are more high winds and rain. What joy!! Night night all x


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, I love that Julie. A new phrase for all of us. :thumbup:


Tarting something up is in common usage here too....hardly surprising when Julie's from here originally I suppose! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to my friend yesterday for about an hour, the one whos' husband is in the hospital. They had moved him last week to recovery from ICU but had to move him back to ICU on Thursday, as the pneumonia flared back up, but they only have the oxygen on 35 so that is a lot better, hopefully they will be able to get him back into a regular room again soon. He hasn't been home since January 15, and when he was in recovery was telling Roseanne to take him home, she told him no, he's hooked up to a whole wall of things so she can not take him home and that he still has 15 years until Brittania is 18 so to do what the docs say. At least she was able to laugh a little while we were on the phone, but I could hear how tired she is in her voice. Thankfully she has family close by to help her with the children. I'm taking her 12 year old ( I call her my niece) this summer for sure, I'm so excited to go get her when school is out, haven't seen her in 2 years, I'm used to having her for at least a week over Christmas break and a month or 6 weeks over the summer, before that I had her almost every evening after I got off work until midnight when her mom got off work. Should be a fun and interesting summer.
> Well, I'm caught up, David is still sleeping, so I'm watching the mens figure skating.
> Going to knit for a bit too.
> Have a great day, hugs, prayers, and positive energies going out to all, grab what you need and pass it on.
> Love and hugs.


Sending healing energies to your friends husband. Never nice when you have to be gone from home for so long. 
I can just imagine the fun you are going to have this summer. 
Hugs and Love back to you


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh you can whine - being limited is very difficult and we all can identify with not being able to do what we want to do. This group has plenty of love and support to go around!!! Do you have other hobbies that you will be able to do while you are off the needles??? If not then you can just hang out with us. I don't like having so many things unfinished - but it seemed like I went through a stretch where I was spending so much time in waiting rooms over the last few months that I was always starting a quick hat to have something to work on that was brainless. I would finish one off and get another one on the needles to take with me and I did end up with quite the pile to finish off. This really gets me in pretty good shape. I will go through and re-evaluate and count what I have left that needs some attention. If I had done what you do I would still have the pattern out for the cowl.... live and learn.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sandi, you have been busy. That cowl is lovely, I hope someone remembers the pattern name. I cannot believe you had such a stash of almost finished things. I don't allow myself to start another until all done uness I run out of yarn because I hate pulling in the ends & don't want to do a bunch at once. Although right now I would be happy to be able to do any. I think I will be pulling out my hair by the time 6 weeks are up.. I know I should be grateful that I have something so trivial compared to Valerie & Jinny, no more whining! :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Bedtime in this little corner of the UK. Have just got back from a lovely afternoon/evening at DDs. Her small riverside town is once more under water with several streets closed. Makes getting to her house a bit of an adventure but thankfully they are up away from the river so no risk to their home. After moving in last summer and enduring builders and workmen for several months that would really be the last straw!
> Weather forecasts for the coming week are more high winds and rain. What joy!! Night night all x


Hope this wind and rain let up soon. Glad your DDs house is not at risk, I can imagine the heartache it would cause if the house were to flood. 
night night sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Tarting something up is in common usage here too....hardly surprising when Julie's from here originally I suppose! :lol:


I do have a lot of Kiwi-isms too!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you like the recipe, I like their site, lots of great recipes.


MOst receipts I follow the first time after that I tweak it to my likes, tastes and allergies. I made my own receipt up yesterday, turned out much better than I was thinking it would. Will remake it and write it down this time.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> MOst receipts I follow the first time after that I tweak it to my likes, tastes and allergies. I made my own receipt up yesterday, turned out much better than I was thinking it would. Will remake it and write it down this time.


That way you get an idea of what the goal is- I always have had to adjust when cooking for Fale- seldom work exactly to the recipe after the first attempt!


----------



## Bonnie7591

There was just a big report on CNN about cybercriminals stealing people's number & robbing$1000's & what big business it is! Grrr.

Angela, so glad your daughters house is above the flooding, so scary.

Sandi, what do you do with all the hats, gifts or donations. I do lots of reading so have to get into another book soon. The one I have on the go just now is too thick to hold in one hand for long, it's very good, Without Remorse by Tom Clancy
Maybe I'll try drawing/painting from Shirleys tutorials as my right arm is in the sling but I am left handed, will see how things go.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was just a big report on CNN about cybercriminals stealing people's number & robbing$1000's & what big business it is! Grrr.
> 
> Angela, so glad your daughters house is above the flooding, so scary.
> 
> Sandi, what do you do with all the hats, gifts or donations.  I do lots of reading so have to get into another book soon. The one I have on the go just now is too thick to hold in one hand for long, it's very good, Without Remorse by Tom Clancy
> Maybe I'll try drawing/painting from Shirleys tutorials as my right arm is in the sling but I am left handed, will see how things go.


Anything that keeps you from dying of boredom!!!!! That is good it is not your dominant hand!


----------



## AZ Sticks

The hats all go to either the homeless mission here in town or to the pregnancy center depending on size. The hooded scarf is for my DD BFF - she asked for one last month after seeing DD's. The cowl is staying with me I think.... it's really soft and I don't have one..... reading is good - and I think that giving the watercolors a go would be a great use of your knitting sabbatical!!!! A big pillow on your lap makes reading a heavy book much easier.....


Bonnie7591 said:


> There was just a big report on CNN about cybercriminals stealing people's number & robbing$1000's & what big business it is! Grrr.
> 
> Angela, so glad your daughters house is above the flooding, so scary.
> 
> Sandi, what do you do with all the hats, gifts or donations. I do lots of reading so have to get into another book soon. The one I have on the go just now is too thick to hold in one hand for long, it's very good, Without Remorse by Tom Clancy
> Maybe I'll try drawing/painting from Shirleys tutorials as my right arm is in the sling but I am left handed, will see how things go.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That way you get an idea of what the goal is- I always have had to adjust when cooking for Fale- seldom work exactly to the recipe after the first attempt!


I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.

This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


----------



## AZ Sticks

oh yummmmmmmmmm


NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> oh yummmmmmmmmm


Thank you. Will do my best to post the receipt tomorrow right after I remake them.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i thought so - it was a hat for pity's sake. --- sam


I know really. I have seen others over the years.


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello my friends - I am caught up but that will only last for a minute I'm sure - Wonderful news on Gwen's new laptop, Spider's DH's new job and Kathleendoris and our new baby Freddy!!!! Sorlenna the Charlotte is going to be breathtaking - Alan saw the picture and really liked it too!!! He doesn't comment that often so I know he was impressed!! Julie the guernsey is coming along so nicely - another project that DH has been impressed with - the chart reminded him of an electronics schematic!!! Puplover I am waiting to see pictures of DGS with his mittens -can you give me a source for the pattern?? Dear Bonnie - rest up and follow the doctor's orders - we want you healthy and 100%. And Dear Valerie - you are in my heart and healing thoughts are headed your way. I know that I have forgotten to mention some of you but all of you are on my mind and in my heart every day. I have managed to finish up some wips - inspired by Shirley's wip workshop... even though I hadn't joined it gave me a little kick!!! I am finishing up a baby sweater - making I-cords for the ties so I will post that later- here are the things I finished - does anyone recognize the cowl??? I'd like to make some more and I'll be darned if I remember what pattern I used.... sometimers strikes again!!!


You should drop by= it is a relaxed fun group and we are accomplishing sooo much. You would not believe the projects being finished.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bulldog said:


> Caren, I loved the coffee cup. Wish I had learned to drink tea. Maybe I have not prepared it right or given it a chance. No one ever drank hot tea in my familyjust the sweet iced tea.
> 
> I grew up drinking tea, always had it at my one grandma's place. Most of the time she fixed us sandwiches and biscuits put them on a fancy tiered tray. Everything was served on her best china. Can not stand sweet tea at all. Sorry ladies.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and now to bed - good night. --- sam


Gee Sam you were heading to bed this morning as I was getting up. I just got sidetracked with other things. Will have to do better at dividing my time. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


Your flowers are beautiful and your blackwork is amazing.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> They don't look very excitiing, but they do work. The bent one is good on lace work as it stays in place.


They look fine, that they work is what matters. I have not tried carving I have a friend who does wonderful things.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> I had to do 'proper' blackwork for my embroidery course, but I did do a multi coloured blackwork sampler.


I thought blackwork was on black cloth?


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you and I are of the same mind june. --- sam


Getting older has to have some benefits besides aches and pains!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, don't wait, if it is a TIA the sooner it is treated the better, you don't want permanent damage!


And I'm agreeing about the necessity of seeing the dr IMMEDIATELY....we know things like that do NOT heal themselves.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> Transient Ischaemic Attack


 It is often called a TIA (see above)A very mild stroke - often the warning of a bigger stroke to follow. It should never be ignored.

My TIA arrived in a feeling of fainting, and my fingers and toes were tingling up the leg as well. Mine was in l975 and I was lucky that they did an angiogram on a blocked carotid artery. They were able to remove the placque which was causing the problem. I have been TIA free and stroke free since - although I have been on bp pills my whole life.


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Wrapping arms of healing energy and hugs around you.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was just a big report on CNN about cybercriminals stealing people's number & robbing$1000's & what big business it is! Grrr.
> 
> Angela, so glad your daughters house is above the flooding, so scary.
> 
> Sandi, what do you do with all the hats, gifts or donations. I do lots of reading so have to get into another book soon. The one I have on the go just now is too thick to hold in one hand for long, it's very good, Without Remorse by Tom Clancy
> Maybe I'll try drawing/painting from Shirleys tutorials as my right arm is in the sling but I am left handed, will see how things go.


If I can help give me a shout. I have been working on the Glove Workshop with Dawn and also entertaining a bit and am limited as well, so haven't gotten the other pdfs. I will try to get the rest out next week.

I would suggest you make some cards. just little pictures and also some pen and color cards and just pen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> My mom goes all the time also dont think they offer teas or anything.


None of the ones here offer anything extra. I imagine if one were to ask they might suggest something.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Love your term "food porn"!!   LOL My first laugh of the day - Thanks


I know it is something else for sure, I had to check the name a couple times just to make sure I wasn't mistaken.


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> I wonder if this bridge is where I took a ferry years ago.


No. The older bridge at that site was built in 1928 and the new one to replace it was built in the mid 1970's. So if there was ever a ferry there, it was long before any of us were born. 
There is a ferry that still goes across the Elizabeth River from Portsmouth to Norfolk and back. Although there are now two tunnels joining the cities.
There are ferries that go across the James River from Surry County to Jamestown. There's talk about building
a bridge in that area off and on for years but nothing ever comes of it. We're talking about the state of Virginia for anyone who's just reading this.
JK


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, I loved the coffee cup. Wish I had learned to drink tea. Maybe I have not prepared it right or given it a chance. No one ever drank hot tea in my familyjust the sweet iced tea.
> 
> I grew up drinking tea, always had it at my one grandma's place. Most of the time she fixed us sandwiches and biscuits put them on a fancy tiered tray. Everything was served on her best china. Can not stand sweet tea at all. Sorry ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I only put honey in hot tea, ice tea must be unsweetened!
Click to expand...


----------



## busyworkerbee

Please take a moment to pause and reflect on an Australian Naval Disaster. 50 years ago today, during night exercises just off the coast of NSW, HMAS MELBOURNE sliced HMAS VOYAGER in 2, rapidly sinking Hmas Voyager in less than 30 minutes with the loss of 82 lives, including her Captain (who was in his cabin, not on the bridge). This has affected me, as a child of a Voyager survivor who was undiagnosed ptsd for 16 years. My father was pictured as the first sailor from HMAS Voyager to walk off HMAS Melbourne to be wrapped up in my Mother's arms. I was lucky, if he hadn't survived, neither I or my siblings would be here. I was born in early November, almost 40 weeks after this event.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


That looks so wonderful, Caren. I know it was delicious!
Jk


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 having trouble with the card is a real problem. I have had that happen a couple of times and fortunately the bank caught them because they were charges out of state and in one case out of the country. They were able to stop two of the purchases and refunded the third. If possible I try to get a prepaid card from up at our Walart now she shopping online. Of course the Target fiasco was in store so it sure wouldn't do me any good unless I got prepaid for just general shopping. Hope you are able to get it all sorted out quickly and painlessly.


I have had that happen so many times! It is such a hassle. I really may do the pre-paid Visa for ordering on line. I really liked that idea.


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Please take a moment to pause and reflect on an Australian Naval Disaster. 50 years ago today, during night exercises just off the coast of NSW, HMAS MELBOURNE sliced HMAS VOYAGER in 2, rapidly sinking Hmas Voyager in less than 30 minutes with the loss of 82 lives, including her Captain (who was in his cabin, not on the bridge). This has affected me, as a child of a Voyager survivor who was undiagnosed ptsd for 16 years. My father was pictured as the first sailor from HMAS Voyager to walk off HMAS Melbourne to be wrapped up in my Mother's arms. I was lucky, if he hadn't survived, neither I or my siblings would be here. I was born in early November, almost 40 weeks after this event.


What a wonderful survivor story....Thank you and will remember the crew!
JK


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


Wow! Sure looks fancy


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I used an old pair of jeans legs, and double seamed everything. lasted 2 years every night.


I have had my terry towel one for a several years and it is still going strong.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone enlighten me, I am unable to translate TIA.


I see you've been answered.
Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Hi, mjs! It's so good to hear from you again--seems like it's been way too long.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


>


most definitely true for me :shock: :lol: naps are good


----------



## darowil

Thats Caren for the link- will speak more later. But sorting myslef after a few great days away. Induction for volunterring at the local community centre (by being a volunteer I can run the knitting group without hiring the hall, not that I will be doing anything more; but it does require inductionf rom council. And then so said group meets this evening. ANd I am trying to find needles to do more 2 at a time socks on 2 circulars. So maybe I will be back this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


Very more-ish!


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> What is so frustrating is that I found the folder I had named Knit-a-Palooza which inside had more folders such as Knit-a-Palooza2014 and others....well when I opened the KnitaPalooza folder ONLY LAST YEARS stuff was there and I can't find all the things I've done for the 2014. Thank Goodness I can still use the old pc and have it there but it is quite disheartening right now. Oh well....it isn't permanently lost....just "Gwenie can not find it Lost"...same with everything else that was in a folder....there somewhere in here but currently GwenieLost....LOL At least I can laugh about it .


Gwen, I just save mine to a flash drive (thumb drive) or leave on my desktop. I will have folders to hold folders on my desktop to conserve space. I think I basically did the same on my PC. Everything you download is in your Downloads icon. Mine is on my dock. It could also be in the finder icon (blue and white 2 faced icon) that is also on the dock. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> If I can help give me a shout. I have been working on the Glove Workshop with Dawn and also entertaining a bit and am limited as well, so haven't gotten the other pdfs. I will try to get the rest out next week.
> 
> I would suggest you make some cards. just little pictures and also some pen and color cards and just pen.


Thanks, Shirley. I don't have anything fancy in the way of supplies. I bought a set of watercolor pencils for my niece last year for Christmas, only to discover she already had some, so have them since I bought on eBay. Also have a little kit that came with a calendar of easy lessons I got at Costco so may have a go. Can't sew or knit so a good time to try.


----------



## jheiens

AZ Sticks said:


> Pumpkin Pie is my favorite..... and I never think to make it except during the holidays.... silly me.


Pumpkin pie is Tim's favorite also--unless we're having some other flavor of pie. As he says, 'anything ,Gram, as long as it has a crust.'' He's not picky--chicken pot pie, chocolate, banana-scotch, pizza, quiche, whatever. The older GS weren't picky either, but Tim is more verbal about his likes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Pup lover said:


> I thought blackwork was on black cloth?


Blackwork is done usually black on white, occasionally red or green on white. 
White work , however is white on white.
No law about it, that is just the traditional way of doing this work. Just like there are no knitting or crochet police, there are no stitching police. But by starting in the traditional way makes it easier to go off and do your own version. Same with painting and ever other craft. Get the basics right then off you go. Well, that is my point of view.


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> Please take a moment to pause and reflect on an Australian Naval Disaster. 50 years ago today, during night exercises just off the coast of NSW, HMAS MELBOURNE sliced HMAS VOYAGER in 2, rapidly sinking Hmas Voyager in less than 30 minutes with the loss of 82 lives, including her Captain (who was in his cabin, not on the bridge). This has affected me, as a child of a Voyager survivor who was undiagnosed ptsd for 16 years. My father was pictured as the first sailor from HMAS Voyager to walk off HMAS Melbourne to be wrapped up in my Mother's arms. I was lucky, if he hadn't survived, neither I or my siblings would be here. I was born in early November, almost 40 weeks after this event.


What a disaster, I had not heard of that before. So glad your dad survived.


----------



## busyworkerbee

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Hope you have one of the simpler to treat forms. Prayers and energy coming your way. If radiation therapy is offered, remember 4% calendulah oil in a base moisturising cream will help any radiation burns that occur. 
It is always heart rendering to go through this once, nevermind twice.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this is the recipe I had --- sam
> 
> Overnight French Toast Casserole
> 
> Sounds absolutely delicious, I know a few children that will love this.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad to hear someone else say that as they've gotten more 'mellow' that noise bothers them. It really bothers me when I go to church. We have our church in the social room here in the apartment building and sometimes there's as many as 40 people in there not including the church 'orchestra'. and that many people just talking (and not loud talking) creates a lot of noise not to mention the singing. I hope it doesn't get to the point that I have to stop going.
> Bryce really loves his minions and getting a vote of approval from one of his peers just adds to his pleasure, I'm sure.
> Junek


Your church services sound like the K4BN Knit and Natters that I attend. Small room in the library which gets rather noisy when more that a few attend. Mind you, the council still has not fixed a gap where noise escapes near window. Ears can still ring for a while afterwards.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Pumpkin pie is Tim's favorite also--unless we're having some other flavor of pie. As he says, 'anything ,Gram, as long as it has a crust.'' He's not picky--chicken pot pie, chocolate, banana-scotch, pizza, quiche, whatever. The older GS weren't picky either, but Tim is more verbal about his likes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Apple, pumpkin, Saskatoon & lemon are the favorites in our house. My friend told me her Dad would ask her mom if he could please have one of those round things she made for the curling rink in winter. :lol: :lol: When bonspeils are on different community groups run the kitchen & volunteers bring soup, chili & pies.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I only put honey in hot tea, ice tea must be unsweetened!


I prefer even my hot tea plain. I do drink hot honey lemon tea when not feeling well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Pumpkin pie is Tim's favorite also--unless we're having some other flavor of pie. As he says, 'anything ,Gram, as long as it has a crust.'' He's not picky--chicken pot pie, chocolate, banana-scotch, pizza, quiche, whatever. The older GS weren't picky either, but Tim is more verbal about his likes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Apple, pumpkin, Saskatoon & lemon are the favorites in our house. My friend told me her Dad would ask her mom if he could please have one of those round things she made for the curling rink in winter. :lol: :lol: When bonspeils are on different community groups run the kitchen & volunteers bring soup, chili & pies.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> That looks so wonderful, Caren. I know it was delicious!
> Jk


Thank you I did taste a small bit of it, it was not too bad.. It is gluten free with very little sugar. One day I will find a substitute for cream cheese and then it will can be dairy free as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sure looks fancy


Thanks I didn't think they were all that fancy, the whipped topping kept melting on me.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Thats Caren for the link- will speak more later. But sorting myslef after a few great days away. Induction for volunterring at the local community centre (by being a volunteer I can run the knitting group without hiring the hall, not that I will be doing anything more; but it does require inductionf rom council. And then so said group meets this evening. ANd I am trying to find needles to do more 2 at a time socks on 2 circulars. So maybe I will be back this evening.


You are welcome glad to have helped. Sounds as if you have been rather busy.


----------



## Spider

You are making me hungry!!! Love pies and cheesecakes and all the rest.
Sam, made your potato recipe for dinner today. It was a hit, next time will try it with the cheese.


----------



## RookieRetiree

They were such delightful people and I didn't even meet them in person---just through phone contact and thought they were awesome. I was so sad to hear that the shop was closing and pray that all goes well for them.



Angora1 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know you meant that one. :thumbup: Sad thing is they just went out of business. I loved that shop. People were in there crying and the teachers were crying too. Got some needles on sale and yarn too, but would rather have them still there. Big loss for all of us here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> I just dropped back in and saw your lovely flower square, Angora. It's really effective, so pretty, and the extra dimension gives it extra wow factor.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a little rude though in one of it's meanings- but I was thinking it could be like decorating a tart, literally.


Well leave it to our minds. Now you know what you are dealing with. :XD: :XD: :XD: Your meaning is so sweet. No pun intended, but I guess tarts can be sweet. The baked kind, you know, the ones Julie means. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad it turned out great and you'll share the recipe, right?



NanaCaren said:


> MOst receipts I follow the first time after that I tweak it to my likes, tastes and allergies. I made my own receipt up yesterday, turned out much better than I was thinking it would. Will remake it and write it down this time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> You have done a fantabulous job of your square. I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Caren. I'll be working a while at neatening up those ends and sewing them in place. I have another I am doing Icord on and it doesn't look at all like what I wanted to do with it. I am hoping I can get it to make some sense tomorrow, but the cords weave over and other one another forming a rather Irish pattern. Sure hope I can get it to work. If it looks awful I will just braid them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Very more-ish!


 :-D :-D thanks


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much Caren. I'll be working a while at neatening up those ends and sewing them in place. I have another I am doing Icord on and it doesn't look at all like what I wanted to do with it. I am hoping I can get it to make some sense tomorrow, but the cords weave over and other one another forming a rather Irish pattern. Sure hope I can get it to work. If it looks awful I will just braid them.


You r second square sounds very cool as well, can;t wait to see it. You are most welcome .


----------



## RookieRetiree

They look awesome and I'll bet they tasted just as good. I look forward to the recipe.

The cheesecake I made for last night with the chocolate cookie crumb crust, orange marmalade cheese cake (with some Grand Marnier) is delicious and the dark chocolate syrup (just Hershey syrup with some dark chocolate chips melted in it)) and orange marmalade glaze (just thinned with some orange juice) just took it over the top. Too much left over, though, and will be forever tempting me until it's all gone.



NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


Finally found these. My but they are beautiful.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> if you look at our congress you have your answer. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I did taste a small bit of it, it was not too bad.. It is gluten free with very little sugar. One day I will find a substitute for cream cheese and then it will can be dairy free as well.


I haven't tried this but heard of it:
Not sure it would do it for cheese cake, but could be good for pizza as cheese sub.

Things You'll Need

1/2 cup Brazil nuts
1/2 cup raw almonds
Sea salt

Instructions

1 Place 1/2 cup of Brazil nuts and 1/2 cup of raw almonds in a bowl and cover them with water and a sprinkle of sea salt. Leave the nuts to soak and soften overnight. Drain the water well.
2 Measure into a food processor 2 cups of pine nuts, 1/4 of a small red bell pepper, 1 or 2 cloves of garlic, 1/4 of a small red onion, 1 stem of Swiss chard, 1/4 cup of fresh basil, 1 tbsp. of miso and the juice from one fresh lemon.
3Add your soaked nuts to the food processor and top them off with a small pinch of cayenne pepper. Process the ingredients thoroughly, adding 1 tsp. of water at a time to make a smooth, cheese-like paste, similar to the consistency of ricotta.
4Use your raw cheese substitute for making raw pizzas, nachos, salad toppings or even as a dip.
Read more: http://www.ehow.com/how_4454249_substitute-cheese-raw-food-recipes.html#ixzz2ssdkKS79

Here is another one that says cream cheese:
http://quirkycooking.blogspot.com/2009/06/dairy-free-raw-cream-cheese.html


----------



## EJS

just popping in to say hi. I am behind so will read backwards from 57 and see what I can find out. Thinking of you all
Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've seen something like that to make up an I-cord necklace with a celtic looking knot in the front---that would be so beautiful.



Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much Caren. I'll be working a while at neatening up those ends and sewing them in place. I have another I am doing Icord on and it doesn't look at all like what I wanted to do with it. I am hoping I can get it to make some sense tomorrow, but the cords weave over and other one another forming a rather Irish pattern. Sure hope I can get it to work. If it looks awful I will just braid them.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad it turned out great and you'll share the recipe, right?


I most definitely will share once I remake tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> if you look at our congress you have your answer. --- sam


if you look at our congress you have your answer. --- sam

busyworkerbee wrote:
Wow, I honestly thought that Australia was the last place to bring in the chip. If Australia can do it, why can't the US?

~~~Busy bee....you have asked the utlimate question....WHY can't the US? I could go on & on & on & on...as I'm sure could many others....no matter what "side" you are on...I think everyone is frustrated by Congress and it's inability to function. They have lost sight of what their mission is. The prime philosphy created by the founding fathers was for the Congress to compromise. It was designed to be deliberative....(time consuming) and compromising (cooperative and consensus building).
that's today's history lesson.  
Yeah....it is sad that perpsective has been lost.

That's why I love The Olympics (and ARDENTLY oppose any politization of them)...it's just people coming together and challenging each other. They are called "games"...for a reason.

Okay...that's my soap box for tonight  
Take care, all....Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen something like that to make up an I-cord necklace with a celtic looking knot in the front---that would be so beautiful.


I wish I could post a picture but copyright. Will have to see what I can do with mine and then I will post. It is in the Nicky Epstein Circular Knitting and I think you can look inside on Amazon to see all the things she does with icord. This one has a bunch of hearts outside and a square in the center and cords weaving over and under. Looked a lot easier than it is. I thought I would just put them down and shape them but they want to remain cords, not shapes. I'll give them some obedience lessons tomorrow and shape them up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Thats Caren for the link- will speak more later. But sorting myslef after a few great days away. Induction for volunterring at the local community centre (by being a volunteer I can run the knitting group without hiring the hall, not that I will be doing anything more; but it does require inductionf rom council. And then so said group meets this evening. ANd I am trying to find needles to do more 2 at a time socks on 2 circulars. So maybe I will be back this evening.


That is wonderful news about getting the hall without having to pay. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I just save mine to a flash drive (thumb drive) or leave on my desktop. I will have folders to hold folders on my desktop to conserve space. I think I basically did the same on my PC. Everything you download is in your Downloads icon. Mine is on my dock. It could also be in the finder icon (blue and white 2 faced icon) that is also on the dock. Hope that helps.


Wow Pammie, I have that 2 - faced icon. Never knew what it was for.
Oh for goodness sakes, I can even find the downloads in there. Thanks for that Pammie and thanks Gwen for getting answers to questions that I didn't even know to ask.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee wrote:
Please take a moment to pause and reflect on an Australian Naval Disaster. 50 years ago today, during night exercises just off the coast of NSW, HMAS MELBOURNE sliced HMAS VOYAGER in 2, rapidly sinking Hmas Voyager in less than 30 minutes with the loss of 82 lives, including her Captain (who was in his cabin, not on the bridge). This has affected me, as a child of a Voyager survivor who was undiagnosed ptsd for 16 years. My father was pictured as the first sailor from HMAS Voyager to walk off HMAS Melbourne to be wrapped up in my Mother's arms. I was lucky, if he hadn't survived, neither I or my siblings would be here. I was born in early November, almost 40 weeks after this event.

__________________________________
Such a tragedy, but soooo glad you dad survived. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> They look awesome and I'll bet they tasted just as good. I look forward to the recipe.
> 
> The cheesecake I made for last night with the chocolate cookie crumb crust, orange marmalade cheese cake (with some Grand Marnier) is delicious and the dark chocolate syrup (just Hershey syrup with some dark chocolate chips melted in it)) and orange marmalade glaze (just thinned with some orange juice) just took it over the top. Too much left over, though, and will be forever tempting me until it's all gone.


Your cheesE cake sounds delicious too. Yes they tasted good and I didn't have to tweak anything. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Finally found these. My but they are beautiful.


Thanks I had so much fun making them, lot's of love went into them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I haven't tried this but heard of it:
> Not sure it would do it for cheese cake, but could be good for pizza as cheese sub.
> 
> Thank you very much I will be trying both and let you know how they go over with this bunch.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Apple, pumpkin, Saskatoon & lemon are the favorites in our house. My friend told me her Dad would ask her mom if he could please have one of those round things she made for the curling rink in winter. :lol:  :lol: When bonspeils are on different community groups run the kitchen & volunteers bring soup, chili & pies.


You will have to familiarize us with the Saskatoon. Intriguing.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Apple, pumpkin, Saskatoon & lemon are the favorites in our house. My friend told me her Dad would ask her mom if he could please have one of those round things she made for the curling rink in winter. :lol: :lol: When bonspeils are on different community groups run the kitchen & volunteers bring soup, chili & pies.


Pecan and chess pie are my favorites, but that can't be made sugar free...the sugar has to hold it together!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> That is wonderful news, Aran. Hope work slows down a little bit and you can catch up on some rest. Good hearing from you.


Yes, what a relief to know that kitty is going to be around a lot longer. I did have a cat with cancer once. He was already 18 and so we felt surgery would be too traumatic. Still, it was a sad day and I hated to see him suffer, no matter how briefly...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> It is often called a TIA (see above)A very mild stroke - often the warning of a bigger stroke to follow. It should never be ignored.
> 
> My TIA arrived in a feeling of fainting, and my fingers and toes were tingling up the leg as well. Mine was in l975 and I was lucky that they did an angiogram on a blocked carotid artery. They were able to remove the placque which was causing the problem. I have been TIA free and stroke free since - although I have been on bp pills my whole life.


You certainly are evidence that one can live if they get treated. I hope Dintoo went to the Emergency. This is the kind of thing one can't take chances with. Yes, it could be minor but it could also mean a stroke is about to happen and only a doctor can know. I also think one shouldn't drive, but go in an ambulance. This, to save having a car accident should something happen en-route. Dintoo, we don't mean to be preachy, but from life experience we are just sharing life wisdom.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I have had that happen so many times! It is such a hassle. I really may do the pre-paid Visa for ordering on line. I really liked that idea.


It just occurred to me what you and Gwen mean by the pre-paid Visa. Are these the ones I see in the grocery store that you can purchase like a gift?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I know, I'm just being silly. Too funny. I did the same thing at work once when I notified everyone of a meeting at something like 2am and everyone called me laughing and making jokes about how they wouldn't be there. I know Sam is always up till the wee hours, so just carrying on the kibbitzing. If that is indeed a word???


And here I was thinking 2.30 am in Defiance about 10.30am in Brisbane which is good timing for me


----------



## sassafras123

So sad the voyager crashed.very glad your father was a survivor.
Caren, OMG that chocolate looked sooooo yummy.
Sandi, wow, all those UFOs finished. Must be a wonderful feeling. OK, you've gotten me REI retested in finishing shawl for DD.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> ~~~Missed that! What a hoot! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Crocuses blooming...now? that seems SOOO far away for me (us) in the midwest. We still have snow piles 5-6 feet tall (maybe 2-3 meters?).
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> 
> Sunday photos.......


~~~What is bickwork?


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Our cards have all sorts of chips, pin numbers etc but the villains are always one step ahead!


~~~I think chips are coming to the US fairly soon. Within the year?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That way you get an idea of what the goal is- I always have had to adjust when cooking for Fale- seldom work exactly to the recipe after the first attempt!


Recipes serve as inspiration for me. That's why I don't have a lot of recipes to share as I read a lot of recipes and then make up my own from the ones I have read, testing as I go. One thing I think I will do from now on though is when making curry, use a recipe. Indian food is newer to me and although I have had good luck with this, the last time my improvising was off. Maybe I will buy pre-made next time, however I will still pop those little mustard seeds. What fun that is and I love their little crunch in the dishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was just a big report on CNN about cybercriminals stealing people's number & robbing$1000's & what big business it is! Grrr.
> 
> Angela, so glad your daughters house is above the flooding, so scary.
> 
> Sandi, what do you do with all the hats, gifts or donations. I do lots of reading so have to get into another book soon. The one I have on the go just now is too thick to hold in one hand for long, it's very good, Without Remorse by Tom Clancy
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.
> Maybe I'll try drawing/painting from Shirleys tutorials as my right arm is in the sling but I am left handed, will see how things go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


~~~Oh, Valerie....SO glad you have family close & supportive. You also have the whole troop of prayer warriors of the KTP in your corner and on your case! We will give you as much support as we can for the next 6 months. Sending you strengthening vibes....Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Well leave it to our minds. Now you know what you are dealing with. :XD: :XD: :XD: Your meaning is so sweet. No pun intended, but I guess tarts can be sweet. The baked kind, you know, the ones Julie means. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, I've tried finding your posts with info and watercolor pix even looked under workshops and cant find them. Could you email them to me when you have a chance?


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Bedtime in this little corner of the UK. Have just got back from a lovely afternoon/evening at DDs. Her small riverside town is once more under water with several streets closed. Makes getting to her house a bit of an adventure but thankfully they are up away from the river so no risk to their home. After moving in last summer and enduring builders and workmen for several months that would really be the last straw!
> Weather forecasts for the coming week are more high winds and rain. What joy!! Night night all x


So sorry to hear about the town being under water. Glad to hear DD is ok though. That is good that she is on higher ground.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Recipes serve as inspiration for me. That's why I don't have a lot of recipes to share as I read a lot of recipes and then make up my own from the ones I have read, testing as I go. One thing I think I will do from now on though is when making curry, use a recipe. Indian food is newer to me and although I have had good luck with this, the last time my improvising was off. Maybe I will buy pre-made next time, however I will still pop those little mustard seeds. What fun that is and I love their little crunch in the dishes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> So sad the voyager crashed.very glad your father was a survivor.
> Caren, OMG that chocolate looked sooooo yummy.
> Sandi, wow, all those UFOs finished. Must be a wonderful feeling. OK, you've gotten me REI retested in finishing shawl for DD.


Thank you the first time one of my receipts turned out on the first try. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Well I'm headed off to bed been a busy day again today. Hopeful it will be a bit quieter tomorrow. fingers crossed there is not too much snow over night. 

Healing energy to all those in need and HUGS for all. Sweet dreams and see thee on the morrow.


----------



## sassafras123

Caren, you amaze me.
My teacher wanted me to complete cat pic by adding surroundings. CULP! Here are results.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Someone has responded I'm sure but here we only enter a PIN if its a debit card not for credit


~~~the problem is ....they say to use a credit card because it is more "protected"...and fraudulent charges can be knocked off. all confusing.... :thumbdown: :| :?


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Thanks for these kind words, I'm threatening to post more once I can get the hang of downloading them properly.


~~~I'm ready to face the "threat"! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Your cat is wonderful. Looks so real.
Just watched Downton Abby. Took a break from the Olympics for awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Your cat is wonderful. Looks so real.
> Just watched Downton Abby. Took a break from the Olympics for awhile.


It would seem the Olympics here is only being broadcast on Pay TV! Pity!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


What a tiny little wriggling mass of puppy.. So cute and I love the picture of your old dog.. Such a sweet and loving expression. You look great too!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


So glad you are home but please take it easy. You don't want to undo the good done.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> DH's cousin's husband races a nitro funny car in the Seattle area. The whole family is involved...the son (now 21) is the crew chief and when he's not working machining parts, he is working for other racers who fly him all over the country. DH's cousin and the daughter clean parts after each race, when they have to tear down the engine and rebuild it again before the next race (if they are still in contention). We met up with them in Baton Rouge a few years ago - wow, what an experience. We got to be right down by the cars when they did the burn out...made us jump - LOL...didn't know what to expect - thought we missed the race. It was a great time. We are thinking it would be great fun to get out of all this cold and snow and catch up with them in Bakersfield, California in March...still in the talking stages


i had a cousin who raced those cars many years ago. We like open wheel racing the best, but mainly just a sucker for speed...... Bakersfield is where SIL was shooting a movie when our first GD was born early. They had to shut down production for a day so he could come home and see her. I never see the name without thinking of Rachel and her early appearance on the scene.... Hope you get to go and thaw out.....


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful news about Barack O'Kitty! I know you are relieved.
> 
> Goodness Aran, you are really putting in long work days. What exactly do you do? By the way, Marianne had asked if I had heard any from you lately and said to tell you hello next time you posted so...HELLO!
> 
> ~~~"HELLO!" back attcha'! Looking forward to hearing her fabulous laugh at KAP!
> Hugs....Carol il/oh


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> I often wondered if the companies that set up all these credit monitoring places did the hacking to begin with to stir up business.


Usually find the founder of said company has had a big sting themselves and wanted to protect themselves then realised they could make money from it.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> But why does an idea have to be out because someone else has it. If we didn't post them we wouldn't know. I think 2 or more squares of the same thing could be balancing to the afghan. I don't mind if anybody does the same square I do. Mine is a flower. Please feel free. It would be fun to have more than one. I will post mine, even with the ends. It's easy and I can tell you how to do it if you want.
> 
> Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge, 2 stitches. Make petals, PM me for petal pattern if you need it. Could be done in different colors and different flowers or berries.


Oh my Oh my Oh my.....I am not at all in your league! I'm thinking something much simpler. Your square is fabulous! How gorgeous! Well done! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Sweet!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Dintoo said:


> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Jinny


Dintoo, you are not alone with this issue, one of my favourite child actors, now a young adult has had his acting career slowed down by this same problem. It is the young lad who played Malcolm in Malcolm in the middle - Freddie Munitz, a gifted young comedian. He has started a series of movies which revolved around a child spy and 2 had been released (good laugh both of them) when this started for him.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used grain, I don't think flour would work as it would puff but a friend of mine used both rice & buckwheat to make them.


You can also use lavender buds. Many mixtures of grains work as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Good idea, I think I'll try that -- we have a YMCA not far from here and there's an indoor pool at two of the Rec Centers nearby; I'm sure I can get day passes. I may just have to try that when I'm brave enough to see myself in a bathing suit and I know our grandson would like an afternoon at the pool.


Being over 65..... My insurance has SilverSneakers membership included and that gets me into 24 Hr Fitness, the "Y", Curves, all for free. I use the pool at the fitness center and they have a few lanes reserved just for walkers. There are also aquatic exercise classes. I'm out of the habit right now but anxious to get back. I couldn't do it while healing because of incision.... It really feels great.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I was a little perturbed yesterday--just jealous, I guess...my DD texted that her cleaning people were in and she felt in the way so was coming over to hang out at my house...and I'm here busy cleaning to get ready for today's company and she didn't offer to help at all, so I just stopped and enjoyed the visit. More to do today, but it all got done. She's certainly not one to worry about cleaning before the cleaning people come---only picking up the papers, etc.


Glad you took the high road.. I would have been a little perturbed as well since so much of your time is spent taking care of her son....... Not that you mind, but it does cut into your time and the amount of cleaning needed....


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your square Carol! I think this is going to be a great afghan...kind of like Joseph's coat of many colors wouldn't you say?
> 
> ~~~~I agree....I am very excited about what the final will look like! I think it will be FANTASTIC! How can I finagle a win????
> 
> The pasta sounds yummy. I love pasta just about any way it is cooked. We eat it several times a week. Unfortunatley our houseguest is on a wheat free diet so I haven't made any kind of pasta in a week now. Have done a lot of rice dishes lately.
> 
> ~~~You gotta' try this pasta cooking method...it was SO good!
> 
> Can't believe it but today it is a beautiful 56F and sunny and clear and the weatherman is reporting that we have a winter storm watch again for I believe he said Monday night/Tuesday which will include snow accumulation. Unbelievable weather this year. I hope they are wrong.
> 
> ~~~Weather man said Atlanta was in for some more "fun"....er snow. We are just expecting some really cold temps! Love retirement! Can stay inside!  sorry.. :|
> Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I figured out how to make the folder but where it is stored is still a question for me. Slow aren't I...LOL


~~~You're waaaay ahed of me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay Purple...what is bickwork? EDIT: Saw later post by Julie calling it Blackwork and I know what that is!!! You did a very nice job on it. I don't hand embroider but have done machine embroidery blackwork.


~~~What is blackwork?


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I love my Mac, Gwen. I have, however, had some problems lately with acrobat reader. It is not letting me open many of my pdf files. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I tried re-installing, and it kept saying an error had occurred. I may try to investigate more. The one thing you will notice is less pop-ups and crashes, plus they do not get viruses like a PC does. I think that is why they are so expensive!


I have that problem as well and am often asked to update acrobat reader. Let me know if you ever get it solved.


----------



## Railyn

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer.
> 
> This is such sad news! I understand, I think. The disgnosis of cancer of any kind "knocks your socks off". You will be in my prayers. Prayers for your family too.


----------



## cmaliza

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


~~~Dinto....sure hope you will get the help you need...and get healed soon. We will keep you in mind now & at the KAP....if you manage to make, all the better!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What is blackwork?


Carol, blackwork is embroidery done black on white. Similar to redwork which is red thread used in embroidery on white cloth. Purple had posted a piece of blackwork earlier.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Wow, it seems like not many of us have escaped. The idea of the prepaid card is good also. Thanks. I also had a regular credit card that had to be cancelled because of exactly what you are talking about, out of the country charges. The card co. called me and took care of it but had to get a new card then too.


~~~Tonight my brother suggested that my comcast list may have been hijacked. I kinda think it ahs been, too. If you get a funny e-mail from me....probably not a good idea to open. I use the pm system within the KP. sorry all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> "Speaking of" the World Cup.. my DS managed to get 2 tickets to one game for the World Cup! He is over the moon about this! It has been VERY hard to get tickets of any kind...it was some kind of finagalling (sp?) with his credit card...somehow it worked! He & his wife both worked & taught in Brazil for several months and she is fluent in Portugese & DS speaks it "okay". DS was a professional soccer player for a few years before injury forced "plan B". So, I say, if he can finagle a way to go - he should go. Plus, his firm has an office in Sao Palo, and if he really has to do some work, they said he could have a desk there if necessary. It all points to "go". He ..
> 
> I cooked a pasta & cauliflower dish last night that was so good. What was really interesting was how the pasta was cooked. I think it is going to be my go-to way to cook pasta all the time. It was so flavorful. Generally, here is what it involved:
> In a pasta pot, 1 T oil, cook 1 onion, diced for about 7 minutes. Add: 1# pasta, 5 1/2 C broth (I used veggie), 1/2 C white wine. Bring to a boil, simmer pasta until liquid is mostly absorbed & evaporated. Do not cover, stir occassionaly. Mix with sauteed, browned caulifower & parsley. Top with crisp bacon (I used proscuito)& Panko bread
> 
> I have finished my 1st square. Hope to do some more. Problem...I know the patterns I want to use...can't find them. Gotta' keep hunting. It's amazing how discombobulated I've become since the ceiling collapse (still can't fix it) and brother's problems (he has benefitted greatly by all of your prayers! THANKS! He is in a rehab center; probably for a few weeks...still can't walk, but is getting stronger every day. My leg is healing, but will still have to have the una boot (a wrap from toes to knee) for a couple of weeks yet, I think. Annoying, but...it is geting better.
> 
> Hugs to all...looking forward to summer, and KAP and mini yarns crawls, etc. etc. etc. Everyone stay safe & take care..all are prescious! Long enough...Carol il/oh
> 
> I know the picture looks like a rectangle, but it really can be a square. promise!


So thrilled for your DD and DIL. That will be a fantastic experience for them...

Love the sound of your pasta and cauliflower and the square looks great. (I love a nice flaky snow... Unfortunately, we don't have anything pretty to vomit hour cold...)


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> What a tiny little wriggling mass of puppy.. So cute and I love the picture of your old dog.. Such a sweet and loving expression. You look great too!!!


Aww, thanks. Of course, that was quite a few years ago.  I loved that dog so much there isn't even a word for it.

Dintoo, I am sending good thoughts for you and hope all turns out well.

I got an email today saying I had requested to change my facebook password, but it was not me...why anyone would want my facebook I couldn't say, and I did change my password first thing after I saw the email. I hope no one gets anything strange from me...never had that happen before.

Well, now for the "big news": I've finished the knitting (one last row to bind off) on the Charlotte, and so I will get it blocked as soon as I can, which of course means I should have pictures soon. I hope it all comes together the way I want it to. *crossing fingers*


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=sassafras123
Carol, think I'll make your pasta tonight.

~~~Let us know how it was!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Designer1234 said:


> You should drop by= it is a relaxed fun group and we are accomplishing sooo much. You would not believe the projects being finished.


I may pop in this week- thanks Shirley.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> It really is a laugh at some of the things I have said to people lately. ANd I totally missed that I said fox instead of fix until I just read your post. tonight I said a couple rather sassy things to a friend that asked if I had read my text before sending it. was my face red. I always assume it is our friend auto correct when things are not quite what they seem.


I also really hate that it capitalizes after every. I talk about Dr.'s way too much to have to keep fixing that. I can just imagine some of the sassy things that get said on here.

Your tangerine chocolate sounds fantastic. Now I am really wanting something good to eat.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I will send up good thoughts for those lost and the survivors as well.


busyworkerbee said:


> Please take a moment to pause and reflect on an Australian Naval Disaster. 50 years ago today, during night exercises just off the coast of NSW, HMAS MELBOURNE sliced HMAS VOYAGER in 2, rapidly sinking Hmas Voyager in less than 30 minutes with the loss of 82 lives, including her Captain (who was in his cabin, not on the bridge). This has affected me, as a child of a Voyager survivor who was undiagnosed ptsd for 16 years. My father was pictured as the first sailor from HMAS Voyager to walk off HMAS Melbourne to be wrapped up in my Mother's arms. I was lucky, if he hadn't survived, neither I or my siblings would be here. I was born in early November, almost 40 weeks after this event.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone enlighten me, I am unable to translate TIA.


~~~transient ischemic attack....essentailly a stroke.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I was looking for the like button and I just remembered that we have this


jheiens said:


> Pumpkin pie is Tim's favorite also--unless we're having some other flavor of pie. As he says, 'anything ,Gram, as long as it has a crust.'' He's not picky--chicken pot pie, chocolate, banana-scotch, pizza, quiche, whatever. The older GS weren't picky either, but Tim is more verbal about his likes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

It often amazes me how well Australia's winter Olympians can do. We had a lad from North Queensland who was in the mens luge singles. He might not have done that well, came 33, but he has not had a lot of ice time in training, he normally trains on the side of a mountain in the heat. He was saying that he gets about 90kph there and was pulling over 130kph on the ice in Sochi. Hope he can get more ice time before 2018.

We had 3 girls in the womens single mogul. All made it into top 20, only 1 made into final 6. This young lass came 28th in 2010 and 5th in 2014. 

Most of the Aussie athletes are still to come. Go aussie go.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Thought I would stop on page thirty and tell all my precious family of the heart what a wonderful day I had. Allyson and I left the house at 8:30 so we would be at Hobby Lobby when they opened. When we got there it wasnt too crowded. We separated. I told her to go look to her hearts content and I would do the same (she does plastic canvas but that is about it. She does a lot of crafting). We both had our cell phones to reach each other. The store has been open a week now. It is huge and well stocked. I bought some fabric for a project I have in mind, got the Cibi needles Jynx told us about, got some Red Hear and Sole sock yarn and some Kroy sock yarn, a small sewing bag, four bookstwo on socks, one on quilts, and one on plastic canvas, two crosses for my wall, and two marking pens. I have been saving a while for this venture. I treated Allyson to lunch, and she surprised me with a pedicurewe both had one. The chair massages your back as your feet soak. I could have slithered out of there. My feet (have had four surgeries on them and four on the back) felt so good as did my back. I ran into so many friends, which I enjoyed. I stopped and picked Jim up some chicken and we came home happy campers. I can not do this frequently but it sure was fun today. I so enjoyed having the time with my daughter


So glad you guys had such a nice time out together. It is one of the things I wish I could do more with my two girls. They are so busy with their own lives... It is such fun to have an occasional splurge and in good company. The pedicure sounds wonderful... A little pampering is good for the soul.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I want to do some squares, but I have some other things that I have to do first.
> 
> The Championship Show for Steers netted the 18 year old $200,000. He is using it for college. I can't remember the company that bought it, maybe Coors, but it will go to the Dallas Zoo first and then to a ranch. I'm sure they will use it for stud, but at least it won't be dinner! Lot's of hard work for this young man. I was happy for him. He really looked young! I guess it was FFA (Future Farmers of America), but I'm not sure what city he is from.


I think he is 18. I thought it funny when he was asked of he got emotionally attached and he answered that it was just an animal and he wasn't like his sister...... I didn't know that the animal would go to the zoo first though.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1.
Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge said:


> ~~~Question: do you add a slip st to the row?.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


Oh dear, I think I gained a few kilo's looking at these.
Yum yum  :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and windy Surrey. More storms last night hit the s and w.
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> I have the family coming to lunch today then DD and SIL are going out and leaving the gks here.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them. Stay dry, warm or cool and hugs all round.
> Lovely blackwork and the flowers are a welcome treat right now.
> Sunday photos.......


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> I prefer even my hot tea plain. I do drink hot honey lemon tea when not feeling well.


I confess to being a hot coffee and iced tea drinker - no sugar or honey or milk in either.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


~~~~SOOOO yummy looking! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Dear Heart... So sorry to hear of this new development. The good news is that you know that you are a survivor and can do it again. I love that you are knitting a bed jacket!!!!! Many healing vibes headed your way and you will be in my thoughts and prayers as well. Please let us know what is decided. I would imagine you will also have chemo? Things have changed a good deal in the past years. You may have a less traumatic time that you are anticipating. When DD went through her treatment about 5 years ago, the side effects we there, but minimal and controlled with good drugs. We are all here for you when ever you need a shoulder or a hug...


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Please take a moment to pause and reflect on an Australian Naval Disaster. 50 years ago today, during night exercises just off the coast of NSW, HMAS MELBOURNE sliced HMAS VOYAGER in 2, rapidly sinking Hmas Voyager in less than 30 minutes with the loss of 82 lives, including her Captain (who was in his cabin, not on the bridge). This has affected me, as a child of a Voyager survivor who was undiagnosed ptsd for 16 years. My father was pictured as the first sailor from HMAS Voyager to walk off HMAS Melbourne to be wrapped up in my Mother's arms. I was lucky, if he hadn't survived, neither I or my siblings would be here. I was born in early November, almost 40 weeks after this event.


~~~Had not heard of this. Glad your Dad was among the survivors....and you were born! Sorry the PTSD was so slow in being recognized. Continuing prayers.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad to hear someone else say that as they've gotten more 'mellow' that noise bothers them. It really bothers me when I go to church. We have our church in the social room here in the apartment building and sometimes there's as many as 40 people in there not including the church 'orchestra'. and that many people just talking (and not loud talking) creates a lot of noise not to mention the singing. I hope it doesn't get to the point that I have to stop going.
> Bryce really loves his minions and getting a vote of approval from one of his peers just adds to his pleasure, I'm sure.
> Junek


Yes, and there are so many reasons for the noise being bothersome. DH is now hard of hearing and so certain restaurants that have a lot of metal or concrete make a din that makes it hard for him to hear conversation. For me, it is not just old age. When I went through chemo, I found that noise, sound of any kind, bothered me. I finally had to ask DH to not turn on TV until I could get dressed and out of the house for my morning walk. I still don't like the constant din of the TV. I really like to listen to the quiet... Always have, and probably why I stay up so late. I want to hear the quiet house and relax before going to sleep.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to my friend yesterday for about an hour, the one whos' husband is in the hospital. They had moved him last week to recovery from ICU but had to move him back to ICU on Thursday, as the pneumonia flared back up, but they only have the oxygen on 35 so that is a lot better, hopefully they will be able to get him back into a regular room again soon. He hasn't been home since January 15, and when he was in recovery was telling Roseanne to take him home, she told him no, he's hooked up to a whole wall of things so she can not take him home and that he still has 15 years until Brittania is 18 so to do what the docs say. At least she was able to laugh a little while we were on the phone, but I could hear how tired she is in her voice. Thankfully she has family close by to help her with the children. I'm taking her 12 year old ( I call her my niece) this summer for sure, I'm so excited to go get her when school is out, haven't seen her in 2 years, I'm used to having her for at least a week over Christmas break and a month or 6 weeks over the summer, before that I had her almost every evening after I got off work until midnight when her mom got off work. Should be a fun and interesting summer.
> Well, I'm caught up, David is still sleeping, so I'm watching the mens figure skating.
> Going to knit for a bit too.
> Have a great day, hugs, prayers, and positive energies going out to all, grab what you need and pass it on.
> Love and hugs.


Somehow I had missed this serious situation and will add him and the entire family to my prayer list. What a wonderful friend you are to provide a haven for your little "niece" and relief for your friend. It is so very tiring to be a caregiver and to have a loved one in the hospital for so long. I don't know how my husband did it. I'm sure your summer will be packed with adventure and maybe a few knitting lessons?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> It would seem the Olympics here is only being broadcast on Pay TV! Pity!


Julie, do you have digital tv? Channel 10 is telecasting during day on One, one of their digital channels.

Edit, here in Australia, not sure if you get same digital channels over in NZ


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, you amaze me.
> My teacher wanted me to complete cat pic by adding surroundings. CULP! Here are results.


~~~Love the cat!!! SO good!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Had not heard of this. Glad your Dad was among the survivors....and you were born! Sorry the PTSD was so slow in being recognized. Continuing prayers.
> Carol il/oh


What an incredible story! I hope you make sure that stays in the family history.

The Charlotte Cardigan is knitted. I'm going to fall over now...and somebody give me a shoulder massage! Next, blocking and sewing on the sleeves. DD has given it a thumb up, too!


----------



## busyworkerbee

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Had not heard of this. Glad your Dad was among the survivors....and you were born! Sorry the PTSD was so slow in being recognized. Continuing prayers.
> Carol il/oh


Yes, it took many years for it to be recognised as the Navy didn't recognise it back then. Some of the survivors had it so bad that they couldn't function and some are no longer with us. Of course, I am not the only child with inherited ptsd (most children of parents who went through trauma are). For the interested, I will see what pictures I can locate and post.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Jogged 45 min. Walked 20 min. With Maya. So proud of myself I'll probably injure my wrist patting myself on the back!


You should be proud. I can do the walking, no problem, but the jogging is another story. I always thought i might be able to jog or run along the beach but the sidewalk is just too jarring for the knees and back. Wish we had a nice dirt path somewhere near....


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello my friends - I am caught up but that will only last for a minute I'm sure - Wonderful news on Gwen's new laptop, Spider's DH's new job and Kathleendoris and our new baby Freddy!!!! Sorlenna the Charlotte is going to be breathtaking - Alan saw the picture and really liked it too!!! He doesn't comment that often so I know he was impressed!! Julie the guernsey is coming along so nicely - another project that DH has been impressed with - the chart reminded him of an electronics schematic!!! Puplover I am waiting to see pictures of DGS with his mittens -can you give me a source for the pattern?? Dear Bonnie - rest up and follow the doctor's orders - we want you healthy and 100%. And Dear Valerie - you are in my heart and healing thoughts are headed your way. I know that I have forgotten to mention some of you but all of you are on my mind and in my heart every day. I have managed to finish up some wips - inspired by Shirley's wip workshop... even though I hadn't joined it gave me a little kick!!! I am finishing up a baby sweater - making I-cords for the ties so I will post that later- here are the things I finished - does anyone recognize the cowl??? I'd like to make some more and I'll be darned if I remember what pattern I used.... sometimers strikes again!!!


Busy bee... You sure made a dent in the WIP. Bet it feels great. I don't think I've touched my needles since Tuesday.... As for getting caught up on here, I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Oh my Oh my Oh my.....I am not at all in your league! I'm thinking something much simpler. Your square is fabulous! How gorgeous! Well done! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Sweet!


Carol thank you. If you analyze the petals, it is very easy. Just like doing those dishclothes only much smaller and quicker. It is a center stitch that goes up with a yo on each side of it. Then 2 rows where you maintain the stitch count by doing 2 decreases and the 2 yo's. Then you just do 2 decreases until you have only 3 stitches and cast off. They go very quickly. Thank you though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

[ooops    Figure Gwen won't be doing them anymore. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Railyn

Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
Good night all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> You can also use lavender buds. Many mixtures of grains work as well.


With the double purpose of keeping away the moths. :wink: Also destressing, and the house smells good.


----------



## kehinkle

jknappva said:


> When the new bridge across our river, the James, was built in the mid 1970's, they left 6/10 of a mile for a fishing pier. I believe that's about .96 km. It's the longest one on the East Coast of the U.S. It's open from April to Nov.
> But the tides in the river are nothing like the waves in the Channel!
> JK


We went to that pier on a trip to Tidewater. My DS and his son fished for a bit. Even though I lived in Norfolk for several years, we never went there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Question: do you add a slip st to the row?.


Slip the first stitch of every row no matter what your stitch count is. This is what is requested to do. I did a few tries before I got the right gauge.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> I confess to being a hot coffee and iced tea drinker - no sugar or honey or milk in either.


I take mine straight too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> What an incredible story! I hope you make sure that stays in the family history.
> 
> The Charlotte Cardigan is knitted. I'm going to fall over now...and somebody give me a shoulder massage! Next, blocking and sewing on the sleeves. DD has given it a thumb up, too!


Bravo Sorlenna!!!! :thumbup: Can't wait to see it. I know Charlotte would be thrilled.


----------



## iamsam

what a terrible accident - did they ever figure out what caused the two to be that close and then crash? we are very glad your father lived - we love having you at the ktp. was anything every done for your father and his ptsd?
--- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Please take a moment to pause and reflect on an Australian Naval Disaster. 50 years ago today, during night exercises just off the coast of NSW, HMAS MELBOURNE sliced HMAS VOYAGER in 2, rapidly sinking Hmas Voyager in less than 30 minutes with the loss of 82 lives, including her Captain (who was in his cabin, not on the bridge). This has affected me, as a child of a Voyager survivor who was undiagnosed ptsd for 16 years. My father was pictured as the first sailor from HMAS Voyager to walk off HMAS Melbourne to be wrapped up in my Mother's arms. I was lucky, if he hadn't survived, neither I or my siblings would be here. I was born in early November, almost 40 weeks after this event.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, it took many years for it to be recognised as the Navy didn't recognise it back then. Some of the survivors had it so bad that they couldn't function and some are no longer with us. Of course, I am not the only child with inherited ptsd (most children of parents who went through trauma are). For the interested, I will see what pictures I can locate and post.


Why wouldn't the Navy recognize it? Never mind, upon reading Sam's post, I see it was error and that's why.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful - glad everyone liked it. --- sam



Spider said:


> You are making me hungry!!! Love pies and cheesecakes and all the rest.
> Sam, made your potato recipe for dinner today. It was a hit, next time will try it with the cheese.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


Railyn...So much to bear all at once. My FIL also had some problems after surgery similar to your husband. I am glad to say that he had no long lasting problems and I hope that will be your DH's situation also. How scary though and a shame they sent him home. Wonderful that the children are being so helpful, yet sounds like they aren't controlling, just doing what they can to make sure all goes smoothly. Please keep us posted on DH. Hope you don't drive on that ice. Almost a guaranteed accident. You have no control at all for stopping or steering. Ask those of us who have driven in them. Not good.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


This is not good news after all you have just been through. You really do not need the stress and I know that the kids are more than happy to help. Is I there any chance that he would be given in home nursing care? Do you have a tub anywhere in the house? I just bought a chair for mom's bath that extends outside the tub so that she can sit down and then swing legs over the side of the tub. I am also having a caregiver come in for 4 hours a day. Not cheap.... To say the least, but I just can't cope with the knowledge that she could be on the floor again and not discovered for a couple of days... Have they discovered the cause of the droopy mouth? Maybe a nicked facial nerve. My husband had Bell's Palsy when we were in high school and he could not,close eye or drink from glass on one side of face. Thankfully, it went away. You have both been in my prayers and will stay there. Hoping this is just a temporary setback....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Can't believe that I am actually caught up. It took all evening. 

Wish I could go to sleep on an upbeat but am still feeling lousy, a little queasy and very full of angst over bringing mom home tomorrow. There were several things we should have done at her place today and I just could not move. We will have to get up very early to do those things now and then drop DH's car off for work before we pick her up. Of course, I have no food at her place that I know of and it is going to be cold and drizzly in the morning with possible ice. 

I don't have the caregiver coming until Tues. and really fearful of how that is going to work as well..... 

Rachel was sick with strep, wheezing and sinus infection and out of school all week but her dance team managed to win everything again this Sat.

Livey played a great tourny and was awarded the coveted sock monkey team trophy, but the team did not play well as a whole and dropped down in ranking. They still get to go to. Houston though so I know they will bounce back. I was not well enough to go to any of the festivities and DH and I did. It go out for our 50th anniv. On Sat. We did exchange gifts and will just have to celebrate another time. I think the winter weather, mom and all has just contributes to a lot of malaise on my part. Looking forward to better days ahead. And SOON..... Night all.


----------



## Sandy

Hello everyone! Yes I'm here(at least temporarily) I know it has been quite a while since I've check in. I tried reading (without posting) a few times but didn't get very far. In reading tonight I learned that we lost Charlotte and I am so sorry we did. I hope she didn't suffer too much. I am sending prayers for her family. I hope I haven't missed too much more but know that I have. I really miss you all so much. I don't know how far I will get with this TP right now I am on page 32 of 63 pages. I always have high hopes but I still fail to finish. Hopefully things will settle down and I can follow more. Just wanted you to know that I am still alive and trying to kick! Love you all!


----------



## iamsam

there is no doubt in my mind that it will be perfect sorlenna - just anxious to see the finished sweater. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Aww, thanks. Of course, that was quite a few years ago.  I loved that dog so much there isn't even a word for it.
> 
> Dintoo, I am sending good thoughts for you and hope all turns out well.
> 
> I got an email today saying I had requested to change my facebook password, but it was not me...why anyone would want my facebook I couldn't say, and I did change my password first thing after I saw the email. I hope no one gets anything strange from me...never had that happen before.
> 
> Well, now for the "big news": I've finished the knitting (one last row to bind off) on the Charlotte, and so I will get it blocked as soon as I can, which of course means I should have pictures soon. I hope it all comes together the way I want it to. *crossing fingers*


----------



## EJS

I have finally caught up on this week. Never did get last week done but will just have to let it go or I would never get off the computer.
I have been feeling very out of sorts. I had developed a rather bad cough following my bronchitis a few weeks ago. Went back to doc and learned my lungs were irritated from the cough. Got meds and finally getting it under control. The problem arises because one is steroids and I feel like crawling out of my skin and can not concentrate.
Just know I am thinking of each of you. 
Sending up prayers and healing vibes for all in need of them. Welcome to new visitors to the KTP. 
Thanks to Sam for the recipes; I am going to try making a weekly menu so I can get off the "what's for supper" merry-go-round.
All the wonderful pictures have been thoroughly enjoyed. 
I have 5 squares crocheted and blocked. Will share pics if you would like to see them. I loved the chance to try some new stitches. 
(((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam

I always said - why ruin good coffee my adding stuff to it. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I confess to being a hot coffee and iced tea drinker - no sugar or honey or milk in either.


----------



## iamsam

railyn - healing energy and prayers zooming to you ray - did they ever figure out if ray had a stroke or not? try to get some rest - I know how stressful this must be for you. just remejber we are here for you. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


----------



## iamsam

hey Kathy - how you truckin'. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> We went to that pier on a trip to Tidewater. My DS and his son fished for a bit. Even though I lived in Norfolk for several years, we never went there.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you sandy - drop in as you can - we know you are busy. --- sam



Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! Yes I'm here(at least temporarily) I know it has been quite a while since I've check in. I tried reading (without posting) a few times but didn't get very far. In reading tonight I learned that we lost Charlotte and I am so sorry we did. I hope she didn't suffer too much. I am sending prayers for her family. I hope I haven't missed too much more but know that I have. I really miss you all so much. I don't know how far I will get with this TP right now I am on page 32 of 63 pages. I always have high hopes but I still fail to finish. Hopefully things will settle down and I can follow more. Just wanted you to know that I am still alive and trying to kick! Love you all!


----------



## iamsam

ejs - healing energy zooming your way - be sure to get lots of rest. bronchitis can hand on forever - I have lots of experience with it. --- sam



EJS said:


> I have finally caught up on this week. Never did get last week done but will just have to let it go or I would never get off the computer.
> I have been feeling very out of sorts. I had developed a rather bad cough following my bronchitis a few weeks ago. Went back to doc and learned my lungs were irritated from the cough. Got meds and finally getting it under control. The problem arises because one is steroids and I feel like crawling out of my skin and can not concentrate.
> Just know I am thinking of each of you.
> Sending up prayers and healing vibes for all in need of them. Welcome to new visitors to the KTP.
> Thanks to Sam for the recipes; I am going to try making a weekly menu so I can get off the "what's for supper" merry-go-round.
> All the wonderful pictures have been thoroughly enjoyed.
> I have 5 squares crocheted and blocked. Will share pics if you would like to see them. I loved the chance to try some new stitches.
> (((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm most definitely getting that book. I have another of hers that I really like - it has the series of edgings.



Angora1 said:


> I wish I could post a picture but copyright. Will have to see what I can do with mine and then I will post. It is in the Nicky Epstein Circular Knitting and I think you can look inside on Amazon to see all the things she does with icord. This one has a bunch of hearts outside and a square in the center and cords weaving over and under. Looked a lot easier than it is. I thought I would just put them down and shape them but they want to remain cords, not shapes. I'll give them some obedience lessons tomorrow and shape them up.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Tarting something up is in common usage here too....hardly surprising when Julie's from here originally I suppose! :lol:


Also in north west England where I was brought up.


----------



## TNS

Bulldog said:


> I grew up drinking tea, always had it at my one grandma's place. Most of the time she fixed us sandwiches and biscuits put them on a fancy tiered tray. Everything was served on her best china. Can not stand sweet tea at all. Sorry ladies.


That sounds like Afternoon Tea, traditionally 'posh' with all the crusts cut off the sandwiches! I've never had that at home, but when DH and I went to Buckingham Palace for one of the Garden Parties (selected at random from all the country, not a personal invitation!) that's how our sandwiches came.
At home we drank tea in mugs but always made with leaf tea from the teapot; still do, in fact have a mug of it now.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:



> Julie, do you have digital tv? Channel 10 is telecasting during day on One, one of their digital channels.
> 
> Edit, here in Australia, not sure if you get same digital channels over in NZ


I checked the channel guide that MJS found for me- zilch!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> What an incredible story! I hope you make sure that stays in the family history.
> 
> The Charlotte Cardigan is knitted. I'm going to fall over now...and somebody give me a shoulder massage! Next, blocking and sewing on the sleeves. DD has given it a thumb up, too!


And then the visuals! Looking forward to that!


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, you amaze me.
> My teacher wanted me to complete cat pic by adding surroundings. CULP! Here are results.


Joy, your marmalade Tom now looks even more real. You really have a good eye for colour.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


Will keep you both in prayerful thought for longer. So glad for you the kids are being there for you both.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.

Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.

I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup: 

Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.

Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.

Monday photos.....


----------



## TNS

Marilyn, so sorry to hear of DHs setback, and am sending healing wishes, for both of you. Good to hear that family are rallying around to help too.


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see on the Olympics last night there was a lady knitting while waiting for her team member to do the jumpy bumpy run. The commentator noticed!
> 
> ~~~Missed that! What a hoot! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Crocuses blooming...now? that seems SOOO far away for me (us) in the midwest. We still have snow piles 5-6 feet tall (maybe 2-3 meters?).
> 
> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a lot of the Olympians are knitting to help them relax.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.
> 
> I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Goodie! It is still Monday for me! I fell asleep as usual in front of the telly- but am now up sorting out what I will dry in the machine and what goes on the hangers. They would have dried rigid on the line- there was so little breeze- and I don't iron if I can possibly avoid it!
I love your kitchen table and chairs! Little Madam looks so adorable- I know she deserves her soubriquet- but she photographs well! As does Buddha, no matter how high the water level!
Looking forward to seeing the coloured sampler!


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Why wouldn't the Navy recognize it? Never mind, upon reading Sam's post, I see it was error and that's why.


Sounds a bit like the Submarine Affray lost in 1951, which the Navy refused to commemorate. The sub. went down with loss of all crew in the Hurd Deep off Alderney. A couple of years ago a memorial was finally erected at the end of our street in Alderney honouring all those lost, and there is now an annual wreath laying trip to over the site of the wreck for all those who wish to go. But this has been done by family and supporters not the Navy. A great book all about it by Gollop, called Subsmash, tells of all the hushed up investigations etc. It just makes me feel so angry that these poor submariners and their families were so badly treated by the "higher ups".


----------



## TNS

Jynx, I hope you get a good rest and feel much less stressed tomorrow (today). You have such a lot to deal with, so I'm sending you strength and calming vibes, as Purple would say.... Do take care of yourself as well as everyone else! Big hug.


----------



## TNS

Hi Sandy, thanks for letting us know you are still 'watching' us.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> what a terrible accident - did they ever figure out what caused the two to be that close and then crash? we are very glad your father lived - we love having you at the ktp. was anything every done for your father and his ptsd?
> --- sam


No, they never came up with a definitive cause, just multiple possible causes. It came down to things like possible signal mix ups, incorrect manouvers by one or both ships, and so on. Some of the sailors never stood a chance, bridge crew were killed instantly and many died in the mess decks as they could not get out. 1 Petty Officer led some of the young lads that were trapped in prayers and hymms until they died. I did find a picture of Hmas Melbourne at the dock at Jervis Bay taken the next day.

Another fact related to this aircraft carrier is the fact that some years later, she did the same thing to a US ship - USS Benjamen Franklin (hope I spelt that right) with the loss of around 75 men. I do know that when she was decommissioned and sold for scrap overseas, she did not go quietly, she snapped her tow line at least once and did not tow easily.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Why wouldn't the Navy recognize it? Never mind, upon reading Sam's post, I see it was error and that's why.


It didn't help that the Navy and many of the officers involved where busy protecting themselves and their image.
Apparently, as it came to light through 2 Royal Commissions, some (and this cannot be proved now) may have lied to cover their butts.

I think I am more upset by the fact that this anniversary has not been mentioned on any tv news program I have watched today, instead most news were concerned with a dead singer who oded and a convicted drug smuggler.

Edit, shame on Australian tv news programs, I saw a story on Sky News for Sydney.


----------



## TNS

Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver cancer. She's the one who I told you about a couple of months ago. Her first grandson was born in January, but in Australia so she's had lots of Skype time with the family there, and this was her major wish when she was diagnosed as terminal. However, I've just been in contact as she is meant to be coming over for a medical appointment tomorrow (from Alderney to Guernsey) but is now feeling so weak that she isn't sure she can make it. So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> That is wonderful news about getting the hall without having to pay. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And the sock exhibition I mentioned last week will be in the same place- and as local residents there is no charge either.
The induction was as all these are not very inspiring. The normal Occupational health and safety- and I could answer virtually all the questions without needing to read through the ono. At least she gave us the choice as to whether listen to her or read the notes and answer the quiz from there.


----------



## busyworkerbee

TNS said:


> Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver cancer. She's the one who I told you about a couple of months ago. Her first grandson was born in January, but in Australia so she's had lots of Skype time with the family there, and this was her major wish when she was diagnosed as terminal. However, I've just been in contact as she is meant to be coming over for a medical appointment tomorrow (from Alderney to Guernsey) but is now feeling so weak that she isn't sure she can make it. So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


Prayers going up for a release of the pain and for angels to hold her. Skype is a wonderful thing in times like this.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> That sounds like Afternoon Tea, traditionally 'posh' with all the crusts cut off the sandwiches! I've never had that at home, but when DH and I went to Buckingham Palace for one of the Garden Parties (selected at random from all the country, not a personal invitation!) that's how our sandwiches came.
> At home we drank tea in mugs but always made with leaf tea from the teapot; still do, in fact have a mug of it now.


It was afternoon tea just like her mum would make for her. Lots of times we even dressed up for it would wear our little white gloves and all. Crusts were always cut off the sandwiches. I don't think grandma knew that you could buy tea in bags. I have a friend that uses only leaf tea always has the most delicious biscuits with tea. At home mum would make afternoon tea just as fancy. We would invite the neighbour kids over, the yard/garden would be all made up for the occasion of just because.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.
> 
> I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Good morning Purple. 
We sure can swap some of the cakes , the look yummy. Thank you for the compliment. 
Little Madam looks quite happy to be licking the bowl. If you get much more water in your pond it will be following suite of the rivers and over flowing it's banks. 
Sending gentle healing hugs to you.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


Praying that your husband will recover and allow your children to have some control. But it is not easy for parents to let their children have control-and some find it much harder than others.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 5:16 in the morning. My little weather station is telling me it is cloudy, seems it is still dark I will believe it. 

Morning coffee today is served with the easiest pancakes ever. Will be making these today and see how they turn out. Jamie will have to let me know how they taste. 

Sending soothing healing energy to those that are in need. Giant HUGS for all.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I have always cooked/baked that way, except for a few receipts they have stayed the same.
> 
> This is what my Chocolate Tangerine Cheese Cake looked like when finished last night.


Yummy!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, I loved the coffee cup. Wish I had learned to drink tea. Maybe I have not prepared it right or given it a chance. No one ever drank hot tea in my familyjust the sweet iced tea.
> 
> I grew up drinking tea, always had it at my one grandma's place. Most of the time she fixed us sandwiches and biscuits put them on a fancy tiered tray. Everything was served on her best china. Can not stand sweet tea at all. Sorry ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite both my parents being tea drinkers, neither my brother nor myself like the stuff. DH & DS#1 drink tea, but I prefer coffee & DS#2 drinks neither!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Nice to see Zoe, mjs, Sandy and darowil back. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Why, oh why, do we get inflicted on us every major sports competition a pair of clowns called Roy and HG? Unfortunately to watch Olympic coverage, we have to put up with these clowns. Rather spoils it for me.


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> So thrilled for your DD and DIL. That will be a fantastic experience for them...
> 
> Love the sound of your pasta and cauliflower and the square looks great. (I love a nice flaky snow... Unfortunately, we don't have anything pretty to vomit hour cold...)


Okay this one has me beat..."anything pretty to vomit hour cold" ? Auto-correct strikes again? :lol:


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


Sorry to hear about this turn of events Lyn. Good thoughts going up for your DH and you. Take care of yourself, it's so little time since your op. Great that your family are rallying round.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.
> 
> I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


LM's obviously enjoying that!


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver cancer. She's the one who I told you about a couple of months ago. Her first grandson was born in January, but in Australia so she's had lots of Skype time with the family there, and this was her major wish when she was diagnosed as terminal. However, I've just been in contact as she is meant to be coming over for a medical appointment tomorrow (from Alderney to Guernsey) but is now feeling so weak that she isn't sure she can make it. So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


So sad, but I'm glad she has managed to 'visit' with her grandson as she had wished. Will keep her in my thoughts...and you, not easy to watch her go through this.


----------



## flyty1n

Angora1 said:


> Railyn...So much to bear all at once. My FIL also had some problems after surgery similar to your husband. I am glad to say that he had no long lasting problems and I hope that will be your DH's situation also. How scary though and a shame they sent him home. Wonderful that the children are being so helpful, yet sounds like they aren't controlling, just doing what they can to make sure all goes smoothly. Please keep us posted on DH. Hope you don't drive on that ice. Almost a guaranteed accident. You have no control at all for stopping or steering. Ask those of us who have driven in them. Not good.


 I am so sorry that things are so stressful for you right now. Sounds to me that he has suffered a stroke and needs to be in some rehab. Can you check into that? The angry attitude is just part of "classic" post stroke behavior and often will continue for months. That's where good rehab comes in for both you and your hubby. With all you have on your plate, prayers for all of your family for strength to get through this tough time continue.


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> The one good thing about having a hearing problem and the hearing aids....I can always turn them off and the fact that they're in my ears blocks some of the noise. I'm just not that comfortable around a crowd in the first place.
> And I feel that I'm old enough to do what makes me comfortable and old enough not to have to explain why i do or don't do something.
> Junek


Absolutely :thumbup: :thumbup: Rock on!!


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry that things are so stressful for you right now. Sounds to me that he has suffered a stroke and needs to be in some rehab. Can you check into that? The angry attitude is just part of "classic" post stroke behavior and often will continue for months. That's where good rehab comes in for both you and your hubby. With all you have on your plate, prayers for all of your family for strength to get through this tough time continue.


Thanks for posting this -- I am not a medical person but have dealt with strokes and I was just going to post. anger is a common reaction to a stroke - I would suggest you talk to his doctor. I hope that things get easier for you. You are having a time of it and the Prayer circle surrounds you.

Take care my dear. Shirley

ps. Thanks Flyt1n - I watch for your posts as I know you are very knowledgeable and I would certainly follow any advice you give here. Thanks for being such a friend to us all.

Have you done any watercolor?


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do lots of reading so have to get into another book soon. The one I have on the go just now is too thick to hold in one hand for long, it's very good, Without Remorse by Tom Clancy
> Maybe I'll try drawing/painting from Shirleys tutorials as my right arm is in the sling but I am left handed, will see how things go.


Do you have a Kindle or Nook? I have a kindle and it can be held in one hand and stores a mini-library. I've stored everything from the complete works of Shakespeare to a daily calendar. So far, I still have over half of its storage capability remaining.


----------



## TNS

Just ventured into the garden before the next rain, and saw these lovely little clematis flowers so brought a few sprigs indoors so I can see them. I cut down a lot of overgrown shrubbery last year and now they have repaid me by appearing amongst the climbing roses ( and brambles).


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver cancer. She's the one who I told you about a couple of months ago. Her first grandson was born in January, but in Australia so she's had lots of Skype time with the family there, and this was her major wish when she was diagnosed as terminal. However, I've just been in contact as she is meant to be coming over for a medical appointment tomorrow (from Alderney to Guernsey) but is now feeling so weak that she isn't sure she can make it. So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


Lin, you have all the positive thought, and prayers I can muster for your friend. Hoping that her suffering is eased sooner rather than later- even though it is always tough when you lose a good friend. My best friend from Boarding school died of an ovarian cancer back about 2009, just about 18 months before I had my opportunity to go 'home'.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Just ventured into the garden before the next rain, and saw these lovely little clematis flowers so brought a few sprigs indoors so I can see them. I cut down a lot of overgrown shrubbery last year and now they have repaid me by appearing amongst the climbing roses ( and brambles).


Very lovely! [but brambles means berries later?]


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Yummy!


If they taste as good as they sound it will be an easy breakfast for the grandchildren when they are here.


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful survivor story....Thank you and will remember the crew!
> JK


Will certainly remember the crew. Thank you for your story.


----------



## Lurker 2

Morning! Caren! Forgotten what your day is doing, did you say it was going to rain?

Hi! Sue- see you are up with the KTP too!


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Just ventured into the garden before the next rain, and saw these lovely little clematis flowers so brought a few sprigs indoors so I can see them. I cut down a lot of overgrown shrubbery last year and now they have repaid me by appearing amongst the climbing roses ( and brambles).


How wonderful to find a bit of spring to brighten the day.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Very lovely! [but brambles means berries later?]


Thanks for your prayers for Ann and comments on the flowers. The brambles are huge thugs and I do remove them from the flower garden, but I do allow them to provide me with blackberries in other places. I think the birds spread the seeds everywhere as there are plenty of purple and blue droppings around in the autumn!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning! Caren! Forgotten what your day is doing, did you say it was going to rain?


Morning Julie! I almost wish it was going to rain, in for a bit more snow. Will be out trying to get a few new photos of places around me while getting some errands done.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> But why does an idea have to be out because someone else has it. If we didn't post them we wouldn't know. I think 2 or more squares of the same thing could be balancing to the afghan. I don't mind if anybody does the same square I do. Mine is a flower. Please feel free. It would be fun to have more than one. I will post mine, even with the ends. It's easy and I can tell you how to do it if you want.
> 
> Do an 8X8 stockinette square with garter stitch at the bottom and top - 3 rows and seed stitch on the edge, 2 stitches. Make petals, PM me for petal pattern if you need it. Could be done in different colors and different flowers or berries.


That's cute, I love the flower.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks for your prayers for Ann and comments on the flowers. The brambles are huge thugs and I do remove them from the flower garden, but I do allow them to provide me with blackberries in other places. I think the birds spread the seeds everywhere as there are plenty of purple and blue dropping around in the autumn!


That is the very least I can do- at this distance- I am hanging around at the moment waiting for the bank website to let me in! The brambles tend to form loops of major prickles everywhere- we had them at Rotokawa- they were wonderful in Autumn, but then the council started spraying them.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Julie! I almost wish it was going to rain, in for a bit more snow. Will be out trying to get a few new photos of places around me while getting some errands done.


Must be thinking of my own forecast- that definitely shows rain as the forecast- it is going to be seriously muggy here, today I suspect!


----------



## siouxann

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Busy bee....you have asked the utlimate question....WHY can't the US? I could go on & on & on & on...as I'm sure could many others....no matter what "side" you are on...I think everyone is frustrated by Congress and it's inability to function. They have lost sight of what their mission is. The prime philosphy created by the founding fathers was for the Congress to compromise. It was designed to be deliberative....(time consuming) and compromising (cooperative and consensus building).
> that's today's history lesson.
> Yeah....it is sad that perpsective has been lost.
> 
> That's why I love The Olympics (and ARDENTLY oppose any politization of them)...it's just people coming together and challenging each other. They are called "games"...for a reason.
> 
> Okay...that's my soap box for tonight
> Take care, all....Carol il/oh


Hear Hear! Well said!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure her cakes were delicious...looks like a fun time.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.
> 
> I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers going up for her and her extended family and friends.



TNS said:


> Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver cancer. She's the one who I told you about a couple of months ago. Her first grandson was born in January, but in Australia so she's had lots of Skype time with the family there, and this was her major wish when she was diagnosed as terminal. However, I've just been in contact as she is meant to be coming over for a medical appointment tomorrow (from Alderney to Guernsey) but is now feeling so weak that she isn't sure she can make it. So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


----------



## jknappva

I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
Good night all.[/quote]

I'm so sorry to hear that Ray has had a setback. It's a lot for you since you're still recovering from your own surgery.
I will keep you both in my prayers. We have your back and you always have shoulders to lean on and lots of hugs here.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> We went to that pier on a trip to Tidewater. My DS and his son fished for a bit. Even though I lived in Norfolk for several years, we never went there.


After my uncle retired, he would frequently fish there all Sat. night, drive home, shower and then attend church. My favorite uncle...he passed away about 7 yrs ago.
He enjoyed his retirement as much as I'm enjoying mine!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't believe that I am actually caught up. It took all evening.
> 
> I'm so praying things go weill with your mom coming home. But I perfectly understand your apprehension since you have the past to judge by.
> You know we always have shoulders to cry on here and plenty of hugs when things get you down.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Hopefully things will settle down and I can follow more. Just wanted you to know that I am still alive and trying to kick! Love you all![/quote]

So good to hear from you. I hope you can find time to come back often.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the idea of putting it on your knitting bag. Sorry that I misunderstood you. Please accept my apology too.

So we are under a weather warning...snow & ice starting tomorrow. Governor already has opened the emergency management system unlike waiting too late like last time.



RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to have caused any misunderstanding or miscontent....it was TOTALLY my decision to use this particular square as an embellishment on my knitting bag for the KAP--it was nothing Ohio said, etc. etc. I think she is one of the most generous and & gracious contributors on here. Duplicates will be absolutely fine -- I had another design in my head so opted to send that one and keep the other one for me.


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning, just checking in to say hi. I'm off in just a bit to go have some shopping fun with David and Marla, don't know if we'll go all the way to Ft. Collins or just go as far as Cheyenne, but it's all good with me.  
Hopes, prayers, and positive healing energies for all those in need, TNS' friend, Railyn and DH, Valerie, Julie, and everyone else... 
Love you all, 
Have a great day!!! I'm off to get ready to go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't believe that I am actually caught up. It took all evening.
> 
> Wish I could go to sleep on an upbeat but am still feeling lousy, a little queasy and very full of angst over bringing mom home tomorrow. There were several things we should have done at her place today and I just could not move. We will have to get up very early to do those things now and then drop DH's car off for work before we pick her up. Of course, I have no food at her place that I know of and it is going to be cold and drizzly in the morning with possible ice.
> 
> I don't have the caregiver coming until Tues. and really fearful of how that is going to work as well.....
> 
> Rachel was sick with strep, wheezing and sinus infection and out of school all week but her dance team managed to win everything again this Sat.
> 
> Livey played a great tourny and was awarded the coveted sock monkey team trophy, but the team did not play well as a whole and dropped down in ranking. They still get to go to. Houston though so I know they will bounce back. I was not well enough to go to any of the festivities and DH and I did. It go out for our 50th anniv. On Sat. We did exchange gifts and will just have to celebrate another time. I think the winter weather, mom and all has just contributes to a lot of malaise on my part. Looking forward to better days ahead. And SOON..... Night all.


Hope you will soon be feeling better. You have faced so much for so long that it is no wonder you feel like you do. Bushels of Hugs dear. I know you just keep putting one foot in front of the other and keep going, but after this year it is you who should be getting help with everything, yet you are still the caregiver. Glad you got to exchange gifts and celebrating when you are feeling better will give you something to look forward to. This is a big one and so special for both of you. Wish you didn't have to go out in this weather. If it is too bad to drive, I hope they will keep her one more day. Just amazing the weather you are getting down there. Hope things go smoothly with mom coming home. My sister will be coming down your way soon for her other son's wedding. Hope the weather is nicer. He is getting married on Valentine's Day. How romantic and clever. You can't forget the anniversary!!! We weren't that smart. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, just checking in to say hi. I'm off in just a bit to go have some shopping fun with David and Marla, don't know if we'll go all the way to Ft. Collins or just go as far as Cheyenne, but it's all good with me.
> Hopes, prayers, and positive healing energies for all those in need, TNS' friend, Railyn and DH, Valerie, Julie, and everyone else...
> Love you all,
> Have a great day!!! I'm off to get ready to go.


You have a great day too! Shopping expedition sounds fun!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love your knitting Sandi. I'm especially drawn to the pillow. What pattern did you use for that?


AZ Sticks said:


> Hello my friends - I am caught up but that will only last for a minute I'm sure - Wonderful news on Gwen's new laptop, Spider's DH's new job and Kathleendoris and our new baby Freddy!!!! Sorlenna the Charlotte is going to be breathtaking - Alan saw the picture and really liked it too!!! He doesn't comment that often so I know he was impressed!! Julie the guernsey is coming along so nicely - another project that DH has been impressed with - the chart reminded him of an electronics schematic!!! Puplover I am waiting to see pictures of DGS with his mittens -can you give me a source for the pattern?? Dear Bonnie - rest up and follow the doctor's orders - we want you healthy and 100%. And Dear Valerie - you are in my heart and healing thoughts are headed your way. I know that I have forgotten to mention some of you but all of you are on my mind and in my heart every day. I have managed to finish up some wips - inspired by Shirley's wip workshop... even though I hadn't joined it gave me a little kick!!! I am finishing up a baby sweater - making I-cords for the ties so I will post that later- here are the things I finished - does anyone recognize the cowl??? I'd like to make some more and I'll be darned if I remember what pattern I used.... sometimers strikes again!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! Yes I'm here(at least temporarily) I know it has been quite a while since I've check in. I tried reading (without posting) a few times but didn't get very far. In reading tonight I learned that we lost Charlotte and I am so sorry we did. I hope she didn't suffer too much. I am sending prayers for her family. I hope I haven't missed too much more but know that I have. I really miss you all so much. I don't know how far I will get with this TP right now I am on page 32 of 63 pages. I always have high hopes but I still fail to finish. Hopefully things will settle down and I can follow more. Just wanted you to know that I am still alive and trying to kick! Love you all!


Hi Sandy, yes, it has been a hard time losing Charlotte and although we all carry on, it has affected us all deeply. Sorlenna is making a beautiful sweater called "Charlotte". She will be posting it soon as she just did a marathon of designing and knitting to finish it.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> That sounds like Afternoon Tea, traditionally 'posh' with all the crusts cut off the sandwiches! I've never had that at home, but when DH and I went to Buckingham Palace for one of the Garden Parties (selected at random from all the country, not a personal invitation!) that's how our sandwiches came.
> At home we drank tea in mugs but always made with leaf tea from the teapot; still do, in fact have a mug of it now.


I'd never thought about the fact that the 'fancy' teas always had crusts cut off the bread of the sandwiches. My mother always cut the crusts off the bread when she made my father sandwiches for his packed lunch. He really didn't like 'store-boughten' 'light' bread. She got up every morning and made biscuits and a full breakfast before he went to work. And made biscuits for every meal unless she made corn bread. Like so many of her generation, she COOKED! And I did, too, when my children were growing up.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.
> 
> I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Little Madam has become quite the baker! Hope your pond doesn't overflow. I look forward to seeing your sampler. I used to do a lot of counted cross-stitch until knitting and crocheting took over my life.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm most definitely getting that book. I have another of hers that I really like - it has the series of edgings.


I have a Nicky Epstein Edgings book from KAP's swap last year. Amazing. This knitting circular book has clothes in it too. I am wondering though how one would do a circular piece for an afghan??? Seems like it would leave empty patches. I have seen solid circular knitting though, so they must do additional rows, perhaps short rows, when joining them. I, of course, adapted the designs to a square for our afghan. Did Charlotte send the Nicky Epstein books to KAP?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would love to meet Tim. Sounds like he and I have similar likes in food...LOL pie anyone?


jheiens said:


> Pumpkin pie is Tim's favorite also--unless we're having some other flavor of pie. As he says, 'anything ,Gram, as long as it has a crust.'' He's not picky--chicken pot pie, chocolate, banana-scotch, pizza, quiche, whatever. The older GS weren't picky either, but Tim is more verbal about his likes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> That sounds like Afternoon Tea, traditionally 'posh' with all the crusts cut off the sandwiches! I've never had that at home, but when DH and I went to Buckingham Palace for one of the Garden Parties (selected at random from all the country, not a personal invitation!) that's how our sandwiches came.
> At home we drank tea in mugs but always made with leaf tea from the teapot; still do, in fact have a mug of it now.


What an amazing thing to get invited to the tea at Buckingham Palace. Did you get to see the Queen? Forgive me for not knowing much about it.


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> No, they never came up with a definitive cause, just multiple possible causes. It came down to things like possible signal mix ups, incorrect manouvers by one or both ships, and so on. Some of the sailors never stood a chance, bridge crew were killed instantly and many died in the mess decks as they could not get out. 1 Petty Officer led some of the young lads that were trapped in prayers and hymms until they died. I did find a picture of Hmas Melbourne at the dock at Jervis Bay taken the next day.
> 
> Another fact related to this aircraft carrier is the fact that some years later, she did the same thing to a US ship - USS Benjamen Franklin (hope I spelt that right) with the loss of around 75 men. I do know that when she was decommissioned and sold for scrap overseas, she did not go quietly, she snapped her tow line at least once and did not tow easily.


It sounds as if the Melbourne was a 'jinx' ship if I ever heard of one!
JK


----------



## jknappva

And not one but two Gwenies!


----------



## jknappva

OOPS! My very own Gwenie! They're alive and well with me!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I have a Nicky Epstein Edgings book from KAP's swap last year. Amazing. This knitting circular book has clothes in it too. I am wondering though how one would do a circular piece for an afghan??? Seems like it would leave empty patches. I have seen solid circular knitting though, so they must do additional rows, perhaps short rows, when joining them. I, of course, adapted the designs to a square for our afghan. Did Charlotte send the Nicky Epstein books to KAP?


You can either cast on in the middle and work out, as for a shawl- or knit the edgeing and work in in segments that are seamed- also a technique for a shawl- see no issues with an afghan being circular!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It sounds as if the Melbourne was a 'jinx' ship if I ever heard of one!
> JK


This is going to have to become a 'Juney'


----------



## Gweniepooh

What has me frustrated is I had over 2000 knitting patterns all sorted into files by hats, shawls, etc. etc. etc. Now they are just on the computer under documents and NOT in folders sorted. Sunday's class can't come soon enough....LOL I


Angora1 said:


> Wow Pammie, I have that 2 - faced icon. Never knew what it was for.
> Oh for goodness sakes, I can even find the downloads in there. Thanks for that Pammie and thanks Gwen for getting answers to questions that I didn't even know to ask.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Must be thinking of my own forecast- that definitely shows rain as the forecast- it is going to be seriously muggy here, today I suspect!


Oh I feel for you. I do not like muggy weather not good. Take care and remember to drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> What has me frustrated is I had over 2000 knitting patterns all sorted into files by hats, shawls, etc. etc. etc. Now they are just on the computer under documents and NOT in folders sorted. Sunday's class can't come soon enough....LOL I


Good thing Brantley has the old computer!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, just checking in to say hi. I'm off in just a bit to go have some shopping fun with David and Marla, don't know if we'll go all the way to Ft. Collins or just go as far as Cheyenne, but it's all good with me.
> Hopes, prayers, and positive healing energies for all those in need, TNS' friend, Railyn and DH, Valerie, Julie, and everyone else...
> Love you all,
> Have a great day!!! I'm off to get ready to go.


Sounds like a fun filled day for sure, enjoy.


----------



## jknappva

So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.[/quote]

I will keep Ann in prayers for her comfort and that God will walk with her through this.
And hugs to you, too, as I know this is so hard for you.
JK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think so. At the Walmart near my home they have like a little office/store inside where you can tell them how much to put on the card and off you go. Card can be reloaded too I believe. Marianne got me doing that for security. I usually put less than $100 on it.


Angora1 said:


> It just occurred to me what you and Gwen mean by the pre-paid Visa. Are these the ones I see in the grocery store that you can purchase like a gift?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I feel for you. I do not like muggy weather not good. Take care and remember to drink plenty of fluids.


am on my second cup of 'coffee' - so that should be ok, as it is a 500ml cup! About time I went back to bed for a bit- I got the banking done- so I know how little we are surviving on this fortnight! But I will pick up my new bread-baking book, and the Vegetarian cookery book I have had on layby!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 5:16 in the morning. My little weather station is telling me it is cloudy, seems it is still dark I will believe it.
> 
> Morning coffee today is served with the easiest pancakes ever. Will be making these today and see how they turn out. Jamie will have to let me know how they taste.
> 
> Sending soothing healing energy to those that are in need. Giant HUGS for all.


YUM!!! As always coffee and breakfast look wonderful and taste even better I'm sure.
JK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for posting this -- I am not a medical person but have dealt with strokes and I was just going to post. anger is a common reaction to a stroke - I would suggest you talk to his doctor. I hope that things get easier for you. You are having a time of it and the Prayer circle surrounds you.
> 
> When one of my uncles had a stroke many years ago, he would sleep almost all the time. I took my mother over to the nursing home to visit him and he was asleep and even the caregivers couldn't wake him. One of my aunts who was a nurse said, it was really a blessing because with a stroke, he might have been screaming all the time. THere's really no way to tell what the after effects of a stroke will be.
> JK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think thieves hack the Facebook pages to get into your contacts. Bad people. 


Sorlenna said:


> Aww, thanks. Of course, that was quite a few years ago.  I loved that dog so much there isn't even a word for it.
> 
> Dintoo, I am sending good thoughts for you and hope all turns out well.
> 
> I got an email today saying I had requested to change my facebook password, but it was not me...why anyone would want my facebook I couldn't say, and I did change my password first thing after I saw the email. I hope no one gets anything strange from me...never had that happen before.
> 
> Well, now for the "big news": I've finished the knitting (one last row to bind off) on the Charlotte, and so I will get it blocked as soon as I can, which of course means I should have pictures soon. I hope it all comes together the way I want it to. *crossing fingers*


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Do you have a Kindle or Nook? I have a kindle and it can be held in one hand and stores a mini-library. I've stored everything from the complete works of Shakespeare to a daily calendar. So far, I still have over half of its storage capability remaining.


I have a Kindle and a Kindle Fire. It's wonderful that you can carry your library with you in such a lightweight piece of technology!
JK


----------



## siouxann

Marilyn, my thoughts and prayers are with both Ray and you. Take care and allow the children to do what they can. It is surprising what ones' children can accomplish. I know it is hard for some men who are used to being in control to allow others to do for them. A favorite quote of mine is "Let go and let God".


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the very least I can do- at this distance- I am hanging around at the moment waiting for the bank website to let me in! The brambles tend to form loops of major prickles everywhere- we had them at Rotokawa- they were wonderful in Autumn, but then the council started spraying them.


When I was growing up, there was an area of blackberry bushes on a fence near our house. My mother used to make the most delicious black berry dumplings...at least that's what I always called it. She would cook the berries with sugar and then place fluffy dumplings in the pot. Oh, so good. One of those recipes that was in her head and I never got any of them. I don't think she ever owned a cookbook.
JK


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> what a terrible accident - did they ever figure out what caused the two to be that close and then crash? we are very glad your father lived - we love having you at the ktp. was anything every done for your father and his ptsd?
> --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> What has me frustrated is I had over 2000 knitting patterns all sorted into files by hats, shawls, etc. etc. etc. Now they are just on the computer under documents and NOT in folders sorted. Sunday's class can't come soon enough....LOL I


Oh dear I can see how that would be frustrating for sure. NOw that is where having them in Evernote would be handy as long as you install it on the macbook air. That was how I did all my folders, except for the photos.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the idea of putting it on your knitting bag. Sorry that I misunderstood you. Please accept my apology too.
> 
> So we are under a weather warning...snow & ice starting tomorrow. Governor already has opened the emergency management system unlike waiting too late like last time.


Perhaps they'll close the schools and keep the children safe. If I lived there and had school age children, they would NOT be going to school
Jk


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I would love to meet Tim. Sounds like he and I have similar likes in food...LOL pie anyone?


I'll take pie instead of cake any day...UNLESS it's pineapple upside-down cake or a nice moist carrot cake.
JK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This is going to have to become a 'Juney'


LOL!! Too true.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


Wonderful news...thanks for the update!


----------



## Gweniepooh

jknappva said:


> I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


I'm so sorry to hear that Ray has had a setback. It's a lot for you since you're still recovering from your own surgery.
I will keep you both in my prayers. We have your back and you always have shoulders to lean on and lots of hugs here.
Junek[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.
> 
> I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Little Madam is adorable! I'll bet her cakes were delicious, seasoned with enthusiasm and love. Did you make her furry vest/sweater/jumper? It looks very warm, and would be most appreciated here. 
Buddha is very contemplative perhaps wondering if he should move uphill for a while. I love your garden!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That book is extra special Angora1 as it was donated by Charlotte.  Glad you got it.


Angora1 said:


> I have a Nicky Epstein Edgings book from KAP's swap last year. Amazing. This knitting circular book has clothes in it too. I am wondering though how one would do a circular piece for an afghan??? Seems like it would leave empty patches. I have seen solid circular knitting though, so they must do additional rows, perhaps short rows, when joining them. I, of course, adapted the designs to a square for our afghan. Did Charlotte send the Nicky Epstein books to KAP?


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL....so glad some of you are keeping the Gwenies going...ROFL.....Gwenies forever!


jknappva said:


> OOPS! My very own Gwenie! They're alive and well with me!


   :lol: :lol:


----------



## siouxann

busyworkerbee said:


> No, they never came up with a definitive cause, just multiple possible causes. It came down to things like possible signal mix ups, incorrect manouvers by one or both ships, and so on. Some of the sailors never stood a chance, bridge crew were killed instantly and many died in the mess decks as they could not get out. 1 Petty Officer led some of the young lads that were trapped in prayers and hymms until they died. I did find a picture of Hmas Melbourne at the dock at Jervis Bay taken the next day.
> 
> Another fact related to this aircraft carrier is the fact that some years later, she did the same thing to a US ship - USS Benjamen Franklin (hope I spelt that right) with the loss of around 75 men. I do know that when she was decommissioned and sold for scrap overseas, she did not go quietly, she snapped her tow line at least once and did not tow easily.


So sad. I never heard about either of the accidents. With my conspiracy-theory mentality I wonder why the cover-up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Using evernote is a good idea; I do use it some. I also purchased a terabyte flash drive (expensive but will be worth every penny. 


NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear I can see how that would be frustrating for sure. NOw that is where having them in Evernote would be handy as long as you install it on the macbook air. That was how I did all my folders, except for the photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm pretty sure they will for Tues. and Wed. They are saying it will be mostly ice and some snow. Ice is the worst in my opinion.



jknappva said:


> Perhaps they'll close the schools and keep the children safe. If I lived there and had school age children, they would NOT be going to school
> Jk


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> am on my second cup of 'coffee' - so that should be ok, as it is a 500ml cup! About time I went back to bed for a bit- I got the banking done- so I know how little we are surviving on this fortnight! But I will pick up my new bread-baking book, and the Vegetarian cookery book I have had on layby!


That is a good size cup. I am on my second glass of water this morning, woke up in a terrible head fog. New books are always nice to have. I love layby(lay away, over here). Making ends meet these days is getting harder to do and still eat healthy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yeah!!!


jknappva said:


> I'll take pie instead of cake any day...UNLESS it's pineapple upside-down cake or a nice moist carrot cake.
> JK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I stayed up way too late last night and got up ridiculously early so I'm off to take a morning nap. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> YUM!!! As always coffee and breakfast look wonderful and taste even better I'm sure.
> JK


Thank you, not sure how it tastes I am just about to make some and make Jamie be my test person.


----------



## jheiens

I just discovered that today is Grannypeg's birthday.

Happiest of birthdays to you. May it be the best you've ever had!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Except for brownies (box mix and I switch oil and water amounts to use less oil or I split the total amount of liquid between them), 
Underbake the brownies just slightly, too. I bake pies most often. They are way easier to cut into servings ahead of time; frosting doesn't smear or pull off; and certain people here don't overdo their serving sizes; and it goes around further.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

Yes, Happy Birthday to Grannypeg! Wishing you Many more!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


Fantastic news!!!!!! so glad he is home from the hospital. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Using evernote is a good idea; I do use it some. I also purchased a terabyte flash drive (expensive but will be worth every penny.


The terabyte flash drives are very useful I have a couple of them one for photos which is nearly full the other one is general stuff. Worth it to invest in at least one.


----------



## PurpleFi

siouxann said:


> Little Madam is adorable! I'll bet her cakes were delicious, seasoned with enthusiasm and love. Did you make her furry vest/sweater/jumper? It looks very warm, and would be most appreciated here.
> Buddha is very contemplative perhaps wondering if he should move uphill for a while. I love your garden!


Thank you and to top it all she said I was the best Nanna and best cook ever - even if I make her eat yucky peas.

Her little furry jacket was a hand me down from a girl in my gs's class, she loves it to bits.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on my blackwork, I'll take a photo of my coloured sampler later today, there are so many different stitches.
> 
> I have the WI KnitWIts coming this morning and then I will sit and watch the Olympics this afternoon and of course I will have to do some knitting then.........Oh! and whole day knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Little Madam is going to be quite the little baker with you at her side. She is so adorable. Did you make her vest? Oops! Just saw the post above about the vest.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, I completely missed this about Marianne's son. Oh my, what a scare. Sending healing wishes his way.


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


~~~Marilyn, I am so glad you have family nearby to help. You are lucky in that regard! Our prayers and best wishes are winging your way as well. Do take care of yourself. You are wise to let others step. That's important.
{{{{{hugs}}}}}} CArol il/oh


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> You will have to familiarize us with the Saskatoon. Intriguing.


Saskatoons cook up to look similar to blueberries but in my opinion taste even better for pies, cakes & muffins. I prefer blueberries for fresh eating. They grow wild on our farm & I try to pick at least a couple of gallons each summer, more when they are abundant, some years are better than others.
I ave also made jam & pancake syrup with them. If you ever get to the west there are places that grow them & sell products ade from them, be are to try them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelanchier_alnifolia


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Pecan and chess pie are my favorites, but that can't be made sugar free...the sugar has to hold it together!


?chess is that a case of auto correct, is it cheese?


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, but there are lots of colourful birds coming to the feeders.
> :
> 
> Caren I love your cakes, can I swap you a couple for some Little Madam made.
> 
> Sending lots of positive and healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Monday photos.....


~~~What a cutie! A beautiful smile! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


~~~Absolutely! We pray for a gentle, easy time for her.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> It was afternoon tea just like her mum would make for her. Lots of times we even dressed up for it would wear our little white gloves and all. Crusts were always cut off the sandwiches. I don't think grandma knew that you could buy tea in bags. I have a friend that uses only leaf tea always has the most delicious biscuits with tea. At home mum would make afternoon tea just as fancy. We would invite the neighbour kids over, the yard/garden would be all made up for the occasion of just because.


~~~A sweet memory! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is very good news---will continue to keep him in my prayers.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Now, that's high praise!!



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and to top it all she said I was the best Nanna and best cook ever - even if I make her eat yucky peas.
> 
> Her little furry jacket was a hand me down from a girl in my gs's class, she loves it to bits.


----------



## purl2diva

In my thoughts and prayers:

Marilyn and Ray, Ann, Jynx, Ben, Ann, Valerie, Bonnie and everyone else in need.


----------



## nittergma

It sounds like you have a big challenge on you hands! I too, am glad you have help.Hopefully you will have help through your surgery as well.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Marilyn, I am so glad you have family nearby to help. You are lucky in that regard! Our prayers and best wishes are winging your way as well. Do take care of yourself. You are wise to let others step. That's important.
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}} CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't believe that I am actually caught up. It took all evening.
> 
> Wish I could go to sleep on an upbeat but am still feeling lousy, a little queasy and very full of angst over bringing mom home tomorrow. There were several things we should have done at her place today and I just could not move. We will have to get up very early to do those things now and then drop DH's car off for work before we pick her up. Of course, I have no food at her place that I know of and it is going to be cold and drizzly in the morning with possible ice.
> 
> I don't have the caregiver coming until Tues. and really fearful of how that is going to work as well.....
> .
> ~~~Jynx....sure hope the transfer of your mom goes smoothly & easily. You can only do what you can do...don't over do!
> Drive VERY carefully....my DS just told me of how he hit a patch of black ice and spun around a few times. Luckily he just slowed down, otherwise he thought he'd have flipped over for sure. Irritating part is that the police told him they had had many accidents at that spot all day, but DOT had not come with any sand or salt or anything. The police were hanging out there...pulling people out of trouble all day.
> 
> Take care...stay precious! Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


Glad to hear he is home!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up, there was an area of blackberry bushes on a fence near our house. My mother used to make the most delicious black berry dumplings...at least that's what I always called it. She would cook the berries with sugar and then place fluffy dumplings in the pot. Oh, so good. One of those recipes that was in her head and I never got any of them. I don't think she ever owned a cookbook.
> JK


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


So pleased to hear this, Marianne must be so relieved.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> That book is extra special Angora1 as it was donated by Charlotte.  Glad you got it.


That must make it really treasured now.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> I just discovered that today is Grannypeg's birthday.
> 
> Happiest of birthdays to you. May it be the best you've ever had!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Many Happy Returns Grannypeg!


----------



## nittergma

I second that!


jheiens said:


> I just discovered that today is Grannypeg's birthday.
> 
> Happiest of birthdays to you. May it be the best you've ever had!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is a good size cup. I am on my second glass of water this morning, woke up in a terrible head fog. New books are always nice to have. I love layby(lay away, over here). Making ends meet these days is getting harder to do and still eat healthy.


I have ended up using a lot of frozen vegetables- like spinach and broccoli- I find there is less waste. The cup is intended to be for soup- but Fale loved to use his for his 'Bell Tea' so I guess it is a link to him. 
I knew you had another word for layby, but it was escaping me!
When one tries to get into organic food, it is almost impossible here- I do try at least to get the organic eggs.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I just discovered that today is Grannypeg's birthday.
> 
> Happiest of birthdays to you. May it be the best you've ever had!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Did I miss that somehow?

Happy birthday, Grannypeg!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, Grannypeg. And consoling hugs to the very many of you in need of them.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> I just discovered that today is Grannypeg's birthday.
> 
> Happiest of birthdays to you. May it be the best you've ever had!
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Hapy happy birthday, GrannyPeg!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, Grannypeg. And consoling hugs to the very many of you in need of them.


Hello grandma! how is Freddie?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver, I forgot to say sorry Rachel had strep but congratulations to her for her dance team winning and to Livey for her awards. Even though the team wasn't quite up to snuff, it sounds like she was. Does she get her athletic skills from you.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and to top it all she said I was the best Nanna and best cook ever - even if I make her eat yucky peas.
> 
> Her little furry jacket was a hand me down from a girl in my gs's class, she loves it to bits.


What an honor to be called the best Nanna and cook. All children need to eat peas. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just googled my name and wow. I even came up with a remark I made to my sister on the chiropractor's site about how I loved that office, etc. Does anyone on here know how we get these personal things removed. It even says where I live on another one. PM me if you post it on here to let me know what page. I am putting my afghan squares together so might miss it otherwise. 

Google your name to see how much info is out there on you.

Having a dickens of a time with the square for the knitting guild. They give a size of width in pattern as 3 1/2 to 4" over 24 stitches. The yarn looks worsted in size. They say 7, 8, or 9 needles. I am already down to a size 4 needle and still over 4" in width with the 24 stitches. If I go down to a size 3 needle it will be so tight. I'm wondering if they gave me the wrong pattern for the yarn I have. :? Have ripped it out every needle change now, so that's a lot of times. 3 1/2 to 4" is a lot of difference too. How anyone would ever get 3 1/2" is beyond me. I'm still at about 5" on size 4 needles with the 24 sts. in that mistake rib pattern. I normally am right on with gauge, so don't think I am too tight or loose.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A sweet memory! :thumbup:


Most all my memories of this grandma are very good ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Grannypeg. May your day be a special one and I hope you celebrate in style. Have a beautiful Birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy birthday, GrannyPeg. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

My Mac operating system is so old that I have to purchase another to update it enough to even update to the newest, but the good thing is, the newest one is free. The Maverick...Just go to the Mac store and put in Maverick and you can click, download, and update for free. If I don't do it soon I won't even be able to get on here to visit with all of you.

It says to download it to:
AppStore
choose applic...which then takes you to all your applications. No idea what to choose to download it to????


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello grandma! how is Freddie?


Freddy is doing very well and his big brother has gone from ignoring him to giving him big hugs and kisses at every opportunity! Lovely, but not quite what mum and dad need when Freddy is sleeping peacefully!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I just googled my name and wow. I even came up with a remark I made to my sister on the chiropractor's site about how I loved that office, etc. Does anyone on here know how we get these personal things removed. It even says where I live on another one. PM me if you post it on here to let me know what page. I am putting my afghan squares together so might miss it otherwise.
> 
> Google your name to see how much info is out there on you.
> 
> Having a dickens of a time with the square for the knitting guild. They give a size of width in pattern as 3 1/2 to 4" over 24 stitches. The yarn looks worsted in size. They say 7, 8, or 9 needles. I am already down to a size 4 needle and still over 4" in width with the 24 stitches. If I go down to a size 3 needle it will be so tight. I'm wondering if they gave me the wrong pattern for the yarn I have. :? Have ripped it out every needle change now, so that's a lot of times. 3 1/2 to 4" is a lot of difference too. How anyone would ever get 3 1/2" is beyond me. I'm still at about 5" on size 4 needles with the 24 sts. in that mistake rib pattern. I normally am right on with gauge, so don't think I am too tight or loose.


I would not worry too much, Angora- I googled me, and it showed a few links too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Freddy is doing very well and his big brother has gone from ignoring him to giving him big hugs and kisses at every opportunity! Lovely, but not quite what mum and dad need when Freddy is sleeping peacefully!


How precious. So glad it went that way instead of continued jealousy. Awww, poor parents when wee one is awakened from sleep. Hope they get some pictures for memories of him kissing the baby.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Freddy is doing very well and his big brother has gone from ignoring him to giving him big hugs and kisses at every opportunity! Lovely, but not quite what mum and dad need when Freddy is sleeping peacefully!


 :thumbup: I see your point- of course babies do sleep a lot- and he (big bro) no doubt wants him to be up and playing!


----------



## nittergma

I love the stories about having tea. I went to a place that had it once. It was fancy for sure and the food was delicious! Prayers for Ann and family and Is it Rayln's husband?
Ohio Joy,
you could help with this. I cannot get the Olympics on any of our stations! We have Youngstown stations but they play National news programs and they just have their regular programs. I'd love to be able to watch them as I always do.


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful.


Blessings to you & DH. My word, what a full helping you have right now. I'm glad the kids are there to help, and I'm also glad to hear that you know you must take care of yourself, too. Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> there is no doubt in my mind that it will be perfect sorlenna - just anxious to see the finished sweater. --- sam


So am I! :shock: I don't think I've ever been so anxious about a project before!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not worry too much, Angora- I googled me, and it showed a few links too.


Yes, that is the point. I think it has links on all of us. Here we go trying to protect our names online and it has our proper names, first and last and even says the town we live in, and this isn't on KTP but out there for all those scammers to read.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra...Hope your friend's husband will have a complete recovery. So sorry to hear about his relapse. Sending Healing wishes for him. Sounds like such a hard time this winter for him. Please let the famiy know we care. Hugs and prayers for them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, that is the point. I think it has links on all of us. Here we go trying to protect our names online and it has our proper names, first and last and even says the town we live in, and this isn't on KTP but out there for all those scammers to read.


I used to be really paranoid- but if you have nothing on your conscience- I don't see that there is a huge problem- you've done your best to protect your spending- I was a bit startled to see that Fale is on there- but that could well be Tom (Lupe's Husband) doing some fishing. I just did not open it. One that is a bit hard to control is 'Linked In'.


----------



## Lurker 2

All you have to do is go into the white pages to get similar personal information.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have ended up using a lot of frozen vegetables- like spinach and broccoli- I find there is less waste. The cup is intended to be for soup- but Fale loved to use his for his 'Bell Tea' so I guess it is a link to him.
> I knew you had another word for layby, but it was escaping me!
> When one tries to get into organic food, it is almost impossible here- I do try at least to get the organic eggs.


I use a lot of frozen vegetables during the winter months. I didn't get much of my indoor garden planted this year with my room being used for guests. I really have noticed a difference in the food bill. I do have some tomatoes started, I think it was DJ she found a packet of seeds while she was here. My celery lasted until about a week ago. I have certain teas I like to drink form larger mugs saves me from having to keep filling it. I am glad that organic food is more readily available here, still rather costly but I can find more of it. A friend keeps me supplied with eggs, I am lucky there.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Did I miss that somehow?
> 
> Happy birthday, Grannypeg!


I'll join in on the Happy Birthday, Grannypeg!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Awww...cute - but understand Mum & Dad wanting him to go back to ignoring him some of the time. Same with our new granddaughter and big sister...can't wait to see them again this next weekend.



Kathleendoris said:


> Freddy is doing very well and his big brother has gone from ignoring him to giving him big hugs and kisses at every opportunity! Lovely, but not quite what mum and dad need when Freddy is sleeping peacefully!


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> I think he is 18. I thought it funny when he was asked of he got emotionally attached and he answered that it was just an animal and he wasn't like his sister...... I didn't know that the animal would go to the zoo first though.


I think that's what they said. It was a cross-breed and really had hairy or thick legs.

I'll let u know if I figure out acrobat!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, not sure how it tastes I am just about to make some and make Jamie be my test person.


Lucky Jamie!!


----------



## jknappva

Hope your day is wonderful, GrannyPeg! And may you have many more wonderful birthdays!
JK


----------



## Kathleendoris

Angora1 said:


> Yes, that is the point. I think it has links on all of us. Here we go trying to protect our names online and it has our proper names, first and last and even says the town we live in, and this isn't on KTP but out there for all those scammers to read.


This worried me somewhat, so I googled myself. The only thing I readily found (without going back many, many pages) was an entry from a very old electoral roll - probably about 10 years out of date. Having said that, I don't do Facebook or Twitter or anything of that kind. The family are fairly anti posting the children's photos on-line, which is why I don't do that - they are very cute, but you will just have to take my word for it,


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> Awww...cute - but understand Mum & Dad wanting him to go back to ignoring him some of the time. Same with our new granddaughter and big sister...can't wait to see them again this next weekend.


I'll bet she will have changed quite a lot, even in this short time! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> I love the stories about having tea. I went to a place that had it once. It was fancy for sure and the food was delicious! Prayers for Ann and family and Is it Rayln's husband?
> Ohio Joy,
> you could help with this. I cannot get the Olympics on any of our stations! We have Youngstown stations but they play National news programs and they just have their regular programs. I'd love to be able to watch them as I always do.


Our NBC station is covering a lot at night and since they're national, does your Youngstown NBC station not broadcast them?
JK


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Freddy is doing very well and his big brother has gone from ignoring him to giving him big hugs and kisses at every opportunity! Lovely, but not quite what mum and dad need when Freddy is sleeping peacefully!


It is good big brother has decided Freddy is OK. Poor Mum and Dad. Chrissy would climb into Michael's cradle while he was sleeping every chance she got. She was very careful to not wake him.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Not a pillow Gwen, but it would make a nice one! It is a cowl and I am searching for the pattern - I'm hopeless when it comes to remembering and I would like to make another. Sewing up the top and bottom would make it a pillow, so if I figure out the pattern I will let you know!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Love your knitting Sandi. I'm especially drawn to the pillow. What pattern did you use for that?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure she will have changed in just the last two weeks, but our son and DIL are great about keeping us in recent photos.



Kathleendoris said:


> I'll bet she will have changed quite a lot, even in this short time! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> What an amazing thing to get invited to the tea at Buckingham Palace. Did you get to see the Queen? Forgive me for not knowing much about it.


Well, she did do a walk-about, with courtiers escorting her to avoid her getting crowded. They would select people from the crowds to be presented, supposedly at random. We were not picked out, but I have been very close to her when she walked right in front of me when visiting Alderney some years ago. I think the Royals like visiting the Channel Islands, especially the smaller ones because they are less busy. You certainly have a much better chance of meeting them in these island visits, and in the past 10 years we had the visit from the Queen and Philip, also Charles and Camilla, and Princess Sophie and Prince Andrew (I have served the latter tea, lemon & ginger herbal tea) as he's patron of the maritime trust here. Whereas in my 50 odd years in England I had never seen a royal visit.
There are several Garden Parties at the Palace each year, and probably 2-3000 attend each so you do have a chance of going, and I know a number of people who have been there. Its part of the Royals' programme of meeting the people, and I think it works well, although not everyone feels the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn, so sorry things aren't going well with Ray, good your kids are so helpful. Hopefully things can be sorted out sucessfully soon. Remember to take care of yourself too.

TNS, sorry your friend is so sick, I hope she can be kept comfortable & not suffer. Skype has certainly helped people who live far apart keep in contact easier.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Lucky Jamie!!


They turned out ok, but I am tweaking the receipt for sure. I twas a bit think for flipping easily.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


That is good news, but how worrying for Marianne. Give her my love.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up, there was an area of blackberry bushes on a fence near our house. My mother used to make the most delicious black berry dumplings...at least that's what I always called it. She would cook the berries with sugar and then place fluffy dumplings in the pot. Oh, so good. One of those recipes that was in her head and I never got any of them. I don't think she ever owned a cookbook.
> JK


Lovely memories. My mum was the same. Her recipes were 'a handful' of this and a spoon of that....
Thank you for your prayers for Ann, and foe me. I'm looking forward to seeing her tomorrow, assuming the flight isn't cancelled due to weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> That must make it really treasured now.


Oh yes, I just got goose bumps. This is regarding the book that Gwen just said Charlotte donated to KAP and I have it. How meaningful. I did think it was from her but wasn't sure. Thank you for letting me know Gwen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> Little Madam is adorable! I'll bet her cakes were delicious, seasoned with enthusiasm and love. Did you make her furry vest/sweater/jumper? It looks very warm, and would be most appreciated here.
> Buddha is very contemplative perhaps wondering if he should move uphill for a while. I love your garden!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Except for brownies (box mix and I switch oil and water amounts to use less oil or I split the total amount of liquid between them),
> Underbake the brownies just slightly, too. I bake pies most often. They are way easier to cut into servings ahead of time; frosting doesn't smear or pull off; and certain people here don't overdo their serving sizes; and it goes around further.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I love brownies too. I have a good recipe but very rich. A couple of yrs ago I tried a Gharadelli(sp) mix from costco that makes 5 pans & is excellent.

Happy birthday Granypeg. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up, there was an area of blackberry bushes on a fence near our house. My mother used to make the most delicious black berry dumplings...at least that's what I always called it. She would cook the berries with sugar and then place fluffy dumplings in the pot. Oh, so good. One of those recipes that was in her head and I never got any of them. I don't think she ever owned a cookbook.
> JK


That sounds like how we made cobbler, with the biscuit dough on top. YUM. I really miss having access to brambles in the summertime!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL....so glad some of you are keeping the Gwenies going...ROFL.....Gwenies forever!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Now that you're cured, it's gone on to others. LOL

Glad to hear Ben is out of the hospital. Give Marianne my love too!

*Happy birthday, Grannypeg!* May your day be blessed!


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?chess is that a case of auto correct, is it cheese?


No, it's called chess pie. Butter, sugar, eggs, and vanilla--not sure if there's anything else or not, it's been so long since I made one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Lovely memories. My mum was the same. Her recipes were 'a handful' of this and a spoon of that....
> Thank you for your prayers for Ann, and foe me. I'm looking forward to seeing her tomorrow, assuming the flight isn't cancelled due to weather.


My mom also cooked like that. I asked how to make pie crust & was told to dump flour in the bowl & add shortening until it " felt right" :roll: :roll:

Sounds like tea at Buckingham palace would be quite something to attend, too fancy for me I think.

Jinx, hope all goes well with getting your mom resettled at home, she will just have to resign herself to some help if she wants to stay there. Try not to let it stress you too much, haveto take care of yourself too.


----------



## sassafras123

Brownnies? Did someone mention brownnies? I'll be right there. 
Marilyn, prayers for DH and you. So glad kids helping.
TNS thank you. Love pic of clematis. Will add Ann to prayer list.
Josephine, LM looks so happy. You are making many marvelous me motifs for her.
Jynx, hugs. You certainly have been an outstanding caregiver for your mom. 
peg, happy, happy birthday.
KathleenDoris, had to laugh at story of Freddy and sister. But do sympathize with parents.
Rookie, have wonderful visit with grands this weekend.


----------



## gottastch

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


Sorry about you getting stuck in the snow - that is no fun! Hooray that Barack O'Kitty doesn't have cancer!!! I've been thinking of you and hoping for the best for your kitty...wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I am having a pretty lazy day, not getting much sleep as I cannot lay down, have been nodding in the recliner. I scared the heck out of Delbert last night, I had been told I could shower after 2 days & was about to do that when I fainted, he got me back to the couch & out I went again, not sure why. He wanted to take me to the hospital bbut I think it was just the sudden pain of moving the sling. I am OK today, just tired. So if I missed commenting on something I should have please forgive me.
Off to try for a nap


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> Gottastch Great tatting! You are inspiring me to give it a try. Did you teach yourself? I wish I had done more with my GM, but even if I had, I would have forgotten it by now!


Hi Pammie!! I did kind of teach myself, with the help of a soft-covered book I got at JoAnns called "Learn to Tat." It cost about $15 at the time I bought it (4 years ago now?) and comes with a DVD that follows along exactly with the book. Sometimes reading and looking at "still photos" just doesn't do it...you have to see the hands in motion, which the DVD provided for me...not that I'm advocating for the sale of this book...it just worked for me. I still feel like I am all thumbs but I am determined that some thread and little stitches won't get the best of me  It is a lost art for sure but it is so compact and easy to just tuck in your pocket. I don't have to listen to DH's snorty noises either when I haul out the big knitting bag to take in the car  I still do from time to time but you know what I mean


----------



## gottastch

siouxann said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! It looks so complicated, I've never even attempted it. You Rock!


Many thanks!!!


----------



## gottastch

martina said:


> I have tried that, and found it much easier than the shuttle tatting. That is something I still can't do.


There is a cute owl earring pattern for needle tatting that I just saw on You Tube. I'm sure you could go to the You Tube site and search for it there. I am going to try to make some - my girlfriend is WILD about owls and also makes jewelry so I know she has the earring wires to put them on


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Well, she did do a walk-about, with courtiers escorting her to avoid her getting crowded. They would select people from the crowds to be presented, supposedly at random. We were not picked out, but I have been very close to her when she walked right in front of me when visiting Alderney some years ago. I think the Royals like visiting the Channel Islands, especially the smaller ones because they are less busy. You certainly have a much better chance of meeting them in these island visits, and in the past 10 years we had the visit from the Queen and Philip, also Charles and Camilla, and Princess Sophie and Prince Andrew (I have served the latter tea, lemon & ginger herbal tea) as he's patron of the maritime trust here. Whereas in my 50 odd years in England I had never seen a royal visit.
> There are several Garden Parties at the Palace each year, and probably 2-3000 attend each so you do have a chance of going, and I know a number of people who have been there. Its part of the Royals' programme of meeting the people, and I think it works well, although not everyone feels the same.


That is so fascinating TNS. Thank you so much for sharing that with me/us. I didn't realize so many attended the Garden Parties, but it is a lovely thing that they are doing.


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> After my problem, I got another Visa card with a $1000 limit, that I use for any online purchases so my regular card is not "out there" to get hacked


That's what we do too, Bonnie. We periodically get letters from the company (VISA) saying that our new higher limit is whatever. DH then calls and reduces the limit back down to $500. We only use that card for on-line purchases too. Mostly me for the now and again pattern purchase from Ravelry


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I love the stories about having tea. I went to a place that had it once. It was fancy for sure and the food was delicious! Prayers for Ann and family and Is it Rayln's husband?
> Ohio Joy,
> you could help with this. I cannot get the Olympics on any of our stations! We have Youngstown stations but they play National news programs and they just have their regular programs. I'd love to be able to watch them as I always do.


~~~We are getting the Olympics on NBC every night. We also get NBCSN (sports network) & MSNBC.


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> RFID=radio frequency identification device. The new credit cards here have a "chip" in them that is encoded with your imformation. Apperently hackers can come near your wallet with a device that collects your information. This little metal box is to prevent that happening, somehow blocks their scanner. I'm not sure how any of it works but have seen on TV that it happens.


I think I saw on TV too about the hackers just walking close to you with their little device tucked in a pocket or whatever and it can snatch up your information. I do seem to remember too, from that show, that if the cards with the smart chip are in something like the Aluma Wallet (not sure that is spelled right) or simply wrapped in aluminum foil, the hacking device can't get through the aluminum to snatch the information. Do you remember that too, Bonnie?


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Looks pretty proficient to me!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Carol!!!!


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> Kathy, my hat is off to your, girlfriend. Your tatting is just exquisite. Such a beautiful, lost art. I have often told you I want to grow up to be like you.


Hahahaha, Betty, you are so funny  Don't pattern yourself after me because I don't know what I want to be when I grow up - LOL...wonder if I ever will grow up? :shock:


----------



## Kathleendoris

TNS said:


> Lovely memories. My mum was the same. Her recipes were 'a handful' of this and a spoon of that....
> Thank you for your prayers for Ann, and foe me. I'm looking forward to seeing her tomorrow, assuming the flight isn't cancelled due to weather.


My mum was just the opposite. She always followed recipes exactly. She was the same with knitting - she kept precisely to the pattern, even, as far as possible, using the precise yarn specified. I am much more like my grandma (who was a great cook, but not much of a knitter) and tend to follow my instincts on things. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, but it is fun finding out!


----------



## martina

My prayers for all in need, as always. We had a calm dry day today, for a change. I am still knitting squares for my friends blanket, just corner to corner in garter stitch. Then assembly and finishing. It will be nice for her to have reminders of the baby clothes she knit for her granddaughter I think. Not being a Grandmother could one of you tell me if I am on the right track? 
My son -in-law was invited to a Buckingham Palace Garden Party, and my son was his guest as his legal partner. Son in law's mum said that although she loved my son! at that moment she hated him! as she would have been the guest otherwise! and she always wanted to go and wear a fancy hat! It was a very hot day, but they enjoyed it very much. It is her way of thanking people who have done voluntary work or other good deeds. My son in law was a Special ( voluntary ) police officer and had done lots of work so he deserved it we felt. Obviously so did whoever recommended him and the Queen's assistant. 
I have had afternoon tea at Selfridges once as a Mother's Day treat. That was lovely. But have only seen Buck House from the outside, like most people. 
Take care all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> What has me frustrated is I had over 2000 knitting patterns all sorted into files by hats, shawls, etc. etc. etc. Now they are just on the computer under documents and NOT in folders sorted. Sunday's class can't come soon enough....LOL I


That is frustrating but if you had it on a flashdrive or backed up somewhere it would still be there all sorted, I hope, I hope, I hope. If it is still on the old PC can it be put on a drive and transferred to the Mac. It's all Jobs and Gates fault. :x


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> No, it's called chess pie. Butter, sugar, eggs, and vanilla--not sure if there's anything else or not, it's been so long since I made one.


And cornmeal and a little vinegar. I've never had one but have heard how delicious it is.
JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I think so. At the Walmart near my home they have like a little office/store inside where you can tell them how much to put on the card and off you go. Card can be reloaded too I believe. Marianne got me doing that for security. I usually put less than $100 on it.


Thanks Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

martina said:


> I am still knitting squares for my friends blanket, just corner to corner in garter stitch. Then assembly and finishing. It will be nice for her to have reminders of the baby clothes she knit for her granddaughter I think. Not being a Grandmother could one of you tell me if I am on the right track?


I put leftover fabric and some of the baby clothes from my children into my quilt, and every time I see those fabrics, I remember something lovely--I think what you're doing is definitely on the right track.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> And cornmeal and a little vinegar. I've never had one but have heard how delicious it is.
> JK


Yes! Dagnabbit, now I want to make one and eat the whole thing myself. LOL


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> It is good big brother has decided Freddy is OK. Poor Mum and Dad. Chrissy would climb into Michael's cradle while he was sleeping every chance she got. She was very careful to not wake him.


DS#1 used to steal DS#2's dummy (pacifier) when he was asleep, but fortunately he didn't often wake. Older one had 'given up' his dummy about a year before!


----------



## gottastch

Happy Birthday, GrannyPeg!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Bonnie - you be careful!! Sometimes sitting up quickly can do this- please sit up carefully and let your legs dangle a minute before getting up. So glad you were alone when this happened. If you continue to have trouble you should call your doctor. Rest well - luv-AZ


Bonnie7591 said:


> I am having a pretty lazy day, not getting much sleep as I cannot lay down, have been nodding in the recliner. I scared the heck out of Delbert last night, I had been told I could shower after 2 days & was about to do that when I fainted, he got me back to the couch & out I went again, not sure why. He wanted to take me to the hospital bbut I think it was just the sudden pain of moving the sling. I am OK today, just tired. So if I missed commenting on something I should have please forgive me.
> Off to try for a nap


----------



## gottastch

I have to share a recipe I tried yesterday - oooooooh-eeeee, it is good (in my humble opinion).

*Chocolate Lava Cakes* (from Food Network...The Pioneer Woman show)

Yield: 4 servings (see why this is dangerous? Tee Hee)

Baking spray, for spraying custard cups
1 stick butter
2 ounces bitterwsweet chocolate
2 ounces semisweet chocolate
1 1/4 cups powdered sugar
2 whole eggs
3 egg yolks
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup all-purpose flour

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Spray 4 custard cups with baking spray and place on a baking sheet.

Microwave the butter and chocolates together in a large bowl, until the butter is melted and the chocolate is softened (about a minute?). Whisk until the chocolate is completely melted into the butter. Stir in the sugar, until well-blended. Whisk in the eggs and egg yolks. Add in the vanilla. Stir in the flour. Divide the mixture among the 4 custard cups.

Bake until the sides are firm and the centers are soft, about 13 minutes. Let stand 1 minute. Invert on individual plates and serve with vanilla ice cream, if desired.

*My Notes:*
YUMMMMMMMM! Very rich so I'm thinking I can use 4 T. butter and then use 4 T. applesauce to help cut down on the richness some. If you like rich, go for all butter  I also didn't have the chocolate called for. I had unsweetened chocoalte and sweetened German chocolate so that's what I used. I figured the unsweetened with the sweet would end up to be roughly the same as what was called for in the recipe...worked for us. My other thought is why not use 4 ounces of semi-sweet chocolate chips? It should yeild the same results  This is dangerous because you can whip it up quick and even bake them in a small toaster oven. If you are really a nut (like me) you could divided the ingredients into fourths so you can make your own individual little lava cake (would have to "fudge" a little as far as the eggs are concerned)...or cut the ingredients in half and make one larger cake...I'd probably turn the heat down some on the oven and bake it longer then...where there is a will there is a way, right? Love to all


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I put leftover fabric and some of the baby clothes from my children into my quilt, and every time I see those fabrics, I remember something lovely--I think what you're doing is definitely on the right track.


Me too, I'd be delighted if someone did this for me. :thumbup: (re Martina's blanket)


----------



## nittergma

I'm pretty sure we get NBC I'll check again tonight We don't have cable or satellite but when we did we couldn't get it on there. Thanks


cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are getting the Olympics on NBC every night. We also get NBCSN (sports network) & MSNBC.


----------



## iamsam

i thought you were talking submarines - I never thought they were aircraft carriers - or was in a submarine that sunk? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> No, they never came up with a definitive cause, just multiple possible causes. It came down to things like possible signal mix ups, incorrect manouvers by one or both ships, and so on. Some of the sailors never stood a chance, bridge crew were killed instantly and many died in the mess decks as they could not get out. 1 Petty Officer led some of the young lads that were trapped in prayers and hymms until they died. I did find a picture of Hmas Melbourne at the dock at Jervis Bay taken the next day.
> 
> Another fact related to this aircraft carrier is the fact that some years later, she did the same thing to a US ship - USS Benjamen Franklin (hope I spelt that right) with the loss of around 75 men. I do know that when she was decommissioned and sold for scrap overseas, she did not go quietly, she snapped her tow line at least once and did not tow easily.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy coming her way. --- sam



TNS said:


> Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver cancer. She's the one who I told you about a couple of months ago. Her first grandson was born in January, but in Australia so she's had lots of Skype time with the family there, and this was her major wish when she was diagnosed as terminal. However, I've just been in contact as she is meant to be coming over for a medical appointment tomorrow (from Alderney to Guernsey) but is now feeling so weak that she isn't sure she can make it. So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


----------



## iamsam

can you not eat eggs or don't you like bananas? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 5:16 in the morning. My little weather station is telling me it is cloudy, seems it is still dark I will believe it.
> 
> Morning coffee today is served with the easiest pancakes ever. Will be making these today and see how they turn out. Jamie will have to let me know how they taste.
> 
> Sending soothing healing energy to those that are in need. Giant HUGS for all.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers tns - maybe spring will be coming soon - I hope - wish I could see something besides white. --- sam



TNS said:


> Just ventured into the garden before the next rain, and saw these lovely little clematis flowers so brought a few sprigs indoors so I can see them. I cut down a lot of overgrown shrubbery last year and now they have repaid me by appearing amongst the climbing roses ( and brambles).


----------



## iamsam

I heard something on the news last night that the governor and Atlanta's mayor promised to be quicker and on top of everything better than they were last time. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I love the idea of putting it on your knitting bag. Sorry that I misunderstood you. Please accept my apology too.
> 
> So we are under a weather warning...snow & ice starting tomorrow. Governor already has opened the emergency management system unlike waiting too late like last time.


----------



## iamsam

that is good news - have an idea Marianne is relieved also. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


----------



## iamsam

and I will join in grannypeg in wishing you greeting of the day - hope you celebrate all day. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I just discovered that today is Grannypeg's birthday.
> 
> Happiest of birthdays to you. May it be the best you've ever had!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

I had a friend that made chess pies - they were like miniature mince pies. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ?chess is that a case of auto correct, is it cheese?


----------



## iamsam

what will you do differently? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> They turned out ok, but I am tweaking the receipt for sure. I twas a bit think for flipping easily.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> i thought you were talking submarines - I never thought they were aircraft carriers - or was in a submarine that sunk? --- sam


I think I caused the confusion by telling you about the submarine Affray which was lost off Alderney in 1950s


----------



## iamsam

I don't think it would hurt to have things checked out bonnie - passing out is not normal activity. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I am having a pretty lazy day, not getting much sleep as I cannot lay down, have been nodding in the recliner. I scared the heck out of Delbert last night, I had been told I could shower after 2 days & was about to do that when I fainted, he got me back to the couch & out I went again, not sure why. He wanted to take me to the hospital bbut I think it was just the sudden pain of moving the sling. I am OK today, just tired. So if I missed commenting on something I should have please forgive me.
> Off to try for a nap


----------



## iamsam

I say let him snort - knitting rules! --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hi Pammie!! I did kind of teach myself, with the help of a soft-covered book I got at JoAnns called "Learn to Tat." It cost about $15 at the time I bought it (4 years ago now?) and comes with a DVD that follows along exactly with the book. Sometimes reading and looking at "still photos" just doesn't do it...you have to see the hands in motion, which the DVD provided for me...not that I'm advocating for the sale of this book...it just worked for me. I still feel like I am all thumbs but I am determined that some thread and little stitches won't get the best of me  It is a lost art for sure but it is so compact and easy to just tuck in your pocket. I don't have to listen to DH's snorty noises either when I haul out the big knitting bag to take in the car  I still do from time to time but you know what I mean


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> I confess to being a hot coffee and iced tea drinker - no sugar or honey or milk in either.


I like milk in coffee and hot tea


----------



## iamsam

what a lazy day today - haven't picked up my needles yet. the animals are spread out all over the house sleeping - hickory on the bed - makes me want a nap too - but will refrain.

19° - almost five o'clock - but will start to cool down when the sun goes down - the days are definitely longer - so I figure spring has to be on the way - think it is having trouble shoveling the snow to get through. we are to get more later in the week. as though we don't already have enough. the back roads are still treacherous - snow covered ice.

think I will go sit and knit for a bit - three rhyming words in one sentence - wow. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, so very happy Ben is home. Hallelujah. Hug Marianne for me. Sure miss her.
Maya and I did our hour walk. Hot! Didn't get out til lunch time and it was 73. That doesn't sound hot. But when sun is directly overhead and you are walking on the dusty desert it feels hot. Carry water and collapsable cup for Maya.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> [ooops    Figure Gwen won't be doing them anymore. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I say let him snort - knitting rules! --- sam


I suspect someone I ride with would much rather I have my knitting to keep me occupied than not on a long trip... :mrgreen:


----------



## Pup lover

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


Railyn, prayers continuing for you and DH. I'm sure it is hard for him to realize that he needs more help, the drugs for surgery really do a number on you. Glad that the family is there to help and support you. Please make sure that you do not injure yourself caring for DH.


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> I am having a pretty lazy day, not getting much sleep as I cannot lay down, have been nodding in the recliner. I scared the heck out of Delbert last night, I had been told I could shower after 2 days & was about to do that when I fainted, he got me back to the couch & out I went again, not sure why. He wanted to take me to the hospital bbut I think it was just the sudden pain of moving the sling. I am OK today, just tired. So if I missed commenting on something I should have please forgive me.
> Off to try for a nap


My friend collapsed three times in one day suddenly like that. It turned out that she had a urine infection, with no other symptoms at all! So check with your dr if it happens again.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm most definitely getting that book. I have another of hers that I really like - it has the series of edgings.


I just got that one Rookie, really like what Ive seen so far, cant wait to use something!


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Now I'm asking for everyone's prayer and wishes for my dear friend Ann who is dying of liver cancer. She's the one who I told you about a couple of months ago. Her first grandson was born in January, but in Australia so she's had lots of Skype time with the family there, and this was her major wish when she was diagnosed as terminal. However, I've just been in contact as she is meant to be coming over for a medical appointment tomorrow (from Alderney to Guernsey) but is now feeling so weak that she isn't sure she can make it. So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


Absolutely.... Do you have hospice in your area? They can be of tremendous help to the terminally ill and their family. Such a pity the distance is so far. A cuddle with that baby would do her a world of good. Will keep her in thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie, it might be wise to at least call the doctor to see ifyou should go to the emergency room. Fainting twice in so short a time doesn't sound right.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops...it is so thick I honestly thought it a pillow. I made a pillow from an owl hat I made that ended up REAL big....picture the character Shrek wearing a knit hat...LOL...it really turned into a nice pillow and I've had many compliments on it. And if you find the pattern then a thank you ahead of time!


AZ Sticks said:


> Not a pillow Gwen, but it would make a nice one! It is a cowl and I am searching for the pattern - I'm hopeless when it comes to remembering and I would like to make another. Sewing up the top and bottom would make it a pillow, so if I figure out the pattern I will let you know!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Okay this one has me beat..."anything pretty to vomit hour cold" ? Auto-correct strikes again? :lol:


Oh, that is a good one and sooooooo far from"anything pretty to show for our cold".... I really wish there was an OFF button


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> I think I saw on TV too about the hackers just walking close to you with their little device tucked in a pocket or whatever and it can snatch up your information. I do seem to remember too, from that show, that if the cards with the smart chip are in something like the Aluma Wallet (not sure that is spelled right) or simply wrapped in aluminum foil, the hacking device can't get through the aluminum to snatch the information. Do you remember that too, Bonnie?


Yes, we probably saw the same show.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I'm so praying things go weill with your mom coming home. But I perfectly understand your apprehension since you have the past to judge by.
> You know we always have shoulders to cry on here and plenty of hugs when things get you down.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks, I know I can always count on this group,to understand. Morning started with a call from home nursing on their way to interview mom. Well, no one bothered to tell us so told them to forget it and about toothed social worker's head off when we did go down to pick up mom. Then, caregivers apparently showed up at house with no one home for a "meet and greet" that was scheduled for TOMORROW. Paper work was not ready and, 3 hours later, after a trip to drugstore, the prescription was not called in. Mom is already starting to sound like she is going to not cooperate on caregiver but did say she wanted Gerry and I to not be involved anymore... Well, that means a caregiver or starve to death!!!!!! Sure hope things go smoothly tomorrow. The weather is so cold and grey. It would be depressing for anyone.

Mom was not sure how to work her phone, disoriented in her own home, but could remember that I had moved a chair on the deck. Hopefully, it will be smooth sailing tomorrow and she will at least give it a fair trial. (Amazingly, she has my phone number memorized.... Nothing wrong with her long term memory or intelligence.)


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Okay this one has me beat..."anything pretty to vomit hour cold" ? Auto-correct strikes again? :lol:


ROFLMAO, I did not even catch that!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got a new rug for my living room. My sister picked it up at Goodwill and decided it wasn't the right size for her and gave it to me. Look brand new; no stains or animal smells. Check it out. Definitely brightens the room and is thicker than the one I had down which is nice on the feet. Dogs like it too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the idea of putting it on your knitting bag. Sorry that I misunderstood you. Please accept my apology too.
> 
> So we are under a weather warning...snow & ice starting tomorrow. Governor already has opened the emergency management system unlike waiting too late like last time.


Hope you are staying in and it won't affect Brantley's project too much... Is it an outside or inside commission?


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers tns - maybe spring will be coming soon - I hope - wish I could see something besides white. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> I have a Nicky Epstein Edgings book from KAP's swap last year. Amazing. This knitting circular book has clothes in it too. I am wondering though how one would do a circular piece for an afghan??? Seems like it would leave empty patches. I have seen solid circular knitting though, so they must do additional rows, perhaps short rows, when joining them. I, of course, adapted the designs to a square for our afghan. Did Charlotte send the Nicky Epstein books to KAP?


Dont know if anyone has answered you Daralene, yes, Charlotte sent her Nicky Epstein books to last years KAP. There may have been others that came from her also, she specifically told me about those though.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


Yay! Give Marianne hugs when you see her please


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Glad you got to exchange gifts and celebrating when you are feeling better will give you something to look forward to. This is a big one and so special for both of you. Wish you didn't have to go out in this weather. If it is too bad to drive, I hope they will keep her one more day. Just amazing the weather you are getting down there. Hope things go smoothly with mom coming home. My sister will be coming down your way soon for her other son's wedding. Hope the weather is nicer. He is getting married on Valentine's Day. How romantic and clever. You can't forget the anniversary!!! We weren't that smart. LOL


My DD's birthday is the day after Valentine's and always made it a bit difficult for her guys.... Flowers and candy and trying to get dinner reservations for birthday dinner on that week-end...... In fact, I need to call to see where she would like to go this Friday. It is about to ice up this evening but should be in 79's when your sister gets here. No wonder everyone is sick. I think I am to feel a little better but not 100% yet. Hugs always help....

Thanks for good wishes. We have a bottle of 50 year old wine that was a gift for our 25th anniv. And we had hoped to share that with the same group of people, but is think it will become part of our Valentine's dinner instead....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Georgia has gotten their act together this time in prep for the winter weather that is moving in. Gov. already has GEMA on activation 24hrs, salting two lanes of all interstate roads so as to keep them moving, several schools already announcing closings for multiple days starting tomorrow others saying decision will be made prior to 6 a.m. Tues. Marianne's area suppose to get up to 6 inches and my area only 2 but there will be lots of ice . For us (both areas) that is a lot of snow. Crazy, crazy winter weather for us. When I went to the grocery store earlier the store was packed with folks getting ready to being stuck at home.
Would rather that then see idiots try to drive on ice! My DH and his buddy are right now stacking firewood up on the deck so we can stoke up the wood burning stove and have plenty at easy access.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I'll take pie instead of cake any day...UNLESS it's pineapple upside-down cake or a nice moist carrot cake.
> JK


Im with you all on the pie versus (as long as its not blueberry, I like blueberries just not that many) just about anything, now Pineapple upside down cake, black forrest cake, or cookies, I love cookies too!


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> Bonnie, it might be wise to at least call the doctor to see ifyou should go to the emergency room. Fainting twice in so short a time doesn't sound right.


If I do it again I will be off to the hospital, Delbert won't take no for an answer then.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Outside of course  but it's okay. They know weather plays a part in getting the job done and are quite understanding. 


Dreamweaver said:


> Hope you are staying in and it won't affect Brantley's project too much... Is it an outside or inside commission?


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Except for brownies (box mix and I switch oil and water amounts to use less oil or I split the total amount of liquid between them),
> Underbake the brownies just slightly, too. I bake pies most often. They are way easier to cut into servings ahead of time; frosting doesn't smear or pull off; and certain people here don't overdo their serving sizes; and it goes around further.
> 
> Ohio Joy


overdo serving sizes of pie? Half a pie isnt too big Joy, is it?! lol just kidding, with the boys gone, youngest DS, isnt around too much I try not to make that stuff too much cause DH and I dont need it. We are discussing (for us) an actual vacation possibly, in August in PA to a music festival, so I definitely have to lay off the sweets and get off my butt more! :shock: :roll:

edit - never thought of switching or evening up the liquids in mixes to use less oil thanks for that idea!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


Darn!!!!! I missed that as well. He sure has had a rough go. It is a miracle he is not on dialysis all the time. So glad he is home. Marianne must be so relieved. I have been wondering how things were going with mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, glad all is organized so you can stay safe in the bad weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Her mom has okay days and not okay days. Still falls quite a bit and get pretty confused at times. Some days she will eat and other she won't. Sometimes Marianne can actually get an hour for herself and yet other days it seems like every 10 minutes her mom needs her. Marianne is such a wonderful woman the way she is caring for her mom. Her mom is VERY lucky that Marianne has such a good heart.


Dreamweaver said:


> Darn!!!!! I missed that as well. He sure has had a rough go. It is a miracle he is not on dialysis all the time. So glad he is home. Marianne must be so relieved. I have been wondering how things were going with mom.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?chess is that a case of auto correct, is it cheese?


No, chess is correct. To me, it is a bit like a buttermilk pie.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday GrannyPeg, hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off to knit for a bit and check on the roast I have cooking for dinner.
TTYL {{{{{{{{{{HUGS All AROUND}}}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Jynx....sure hope the transfer of your mom goes smoothly & easily. You can only do what you can do...don't over do!
> Drive VERY carefully....my DS just told me of how he hit a patch of black ice and spun around a few times. Luckily he just slowed down, otherwise he thought he'd have flipped over for sure. Irritating part is that the police told him they had had many accidents at that spot all day, but DOT had not come with any sand or salt or anything. The police were hanging out there...pulling people out of trouble all day.
> 
> Take care...stay precious! Carol il/oh


We managed to avoid the ice today but DD's flights were delayed and she said her drive home from airport is starting to show that ice is on the way. I hope she is home tomorrow...

So glad your son didn't do any damage to him or the car..... I so remember black ice and just how treacherous it can be...


----------



## Pup lover

TNS keeping your friend and her family in prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver, I forgot to say sorry Rachel had strep but congratulations to her for her dance team winning and to Livey for her awards. Even though the team wasn't quite up to snuff, it sounds like she was. Does she get her athletic skills from you.


I was pretty good at sports, but there was nothing organized in my day like they have today. I was a good ice skater and into gymnastics, even in college... I'm still pretty flexible, but not into running or heavy exertion stuff.....


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Yes! Dagnabbit, now I want to make one and eat the whole thing myself. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I understand!


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a new rug for my living room. My sister picked it up at Goodwill and decided it wasn't the right size for her and gave it to me. Look brand new; no stains or animal smells. Check it out. Definitely brightens the room and is thicker than the one I had down which is nice on the feet. Dogs like it too.


Love your rug! Thrift finds are the best


----------



## Dreamweaver

Kathleendoris said:


> Freddy is doing very well and his big brother has gone from ignoring him to giving him big hugs and kisses at every opportunity! Lovely, but not quite what mum and dad need when Freddy is sleeping peacefully!


Reminds me of when I brought second DD home. Her 21/2 year old sister could not wait for me to take a bath while the baby was asleep so she could be with the baby without adults... I walking into the room just in time to see her trying to pull baby out of bassinet by her neck!!!!? Fortunately, I did not have a heart attack until after the baby was rescued!!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Yes, that is the point. I think it has links on all of us. Here we go trying to protect our names online and it has our proper names, first and last and even says the town we live in, and this isn't on KTP but out there for all those scammers to read.


Yes anyone can look up on White Pages or Yellow Pages and find your address and your phone number. I'm not sure what all they keep track of that way on-line. I googled myself and there sure are a lot of mes out there, didnt find anything specifically linked to me, (didnt search a long time) even on Facebook there are quite a few of us and my picture didnt show up on the first page so.... Unfortunately its just a hazard of the times we live in, that someone is always saying I wonder if I can do this, though if people weren't saying that to themselves how many inventions, drugs, etc. would we be without?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I am having a pretty lazy day, not getting much sleep as I cannot lay down, have been nodding in the recliner. I scared the heck out of Delbert last night, I had been told I could shower after 2 days & was about to do that when I fainted, he got me back to the couch & out I went again, not sure why. He wanted to take me to the hospital bbut I think it was just the sudden pain of moving the sling. I am OK today, just tired. So if I missed commenting on something I should have please forgive me.
> Off to try for a nap


Sounds like someone else needs to take care of herself. Spray a little cologne and don't think of getting in shower unless DH is home.... Pain can put you out but so can getting up too quickly.. Might as well take as many healing naps as you can until you are able to a few things comfortably with the other hand..... Like kitting up some projects or turning pages in a book....


----------



## Pup lover

My mom stopped in to work this afternoon, she is very down and depressed. Sick and tired of feeling sick and tired, cant take the things that make her feel better because they give her chest pains, and that scares her and then she's not sure if the chest pain is from what she took or her heart. She has to force herself to go workout and then she gets home and has no energy to do anything. Her DH is having memory issues and getting worse all the time unfortunately. They both see the dr. regularly its just very frustrating for both of them. I dont see them being in their home for much more than the next year, its a nice house and all one level etc. but they have 8 1/2 acres of river front property and it requires quite a bit of work. Her DH didn't keep up with it too well last year and she can't either. 

She keeps asking if we want to live in her house, and doesnt really understand when I tell her I'm not sure. Actually, we know we don't want to, its too much to take care of, if she had lived there for 15 or 20 years and there were memories associated with the place it would be different, but she's only been there 7 years. DH and I love our home, its location and thats where our memories are. If we move it will be away from this town and maybe this state. 

Sorry, for the book.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a new rug for my living room. My sister picked it up at Goodwill and decided it wasn't the right size for her and gave it to me. Look brand new; no stains or animal smells. Check it out. Definitely brightens the room and is thicker than the one I had down which is nice on the feet. Dogs like it too.


Now that is a bright spot of sunshine and will certainly cheer up any room...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Her mom has okay days and not okay days. Still falls quite a bit and get pretty confused at times. Some days she will eat and other she won't. Sometimes Marianne can actually get an hour for herself and yet other days it seems like every 10 minutes her mom needs her. Marianne is such a wonderful woman the way she is caring for her mom. Her mom is VERY lucky that Marianne has such a good heart.


Yes, she puts me to shame with her selfless devotion to her mom. I really don't know how she does it and all the other things she does. I hate to hear about falls though. That is what started mom's whole saga..


----------



## Sorlenna

Great rug, Gwen! I could use a few new ones around here, too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> My mom stopped in to work this afternoon, she is very down and depressed. Sick and tired of feeling sick and tired, cant take the things that make her feel better because they give her chest pains, and that scares her and then she's not sure if the chest pain is from what she took or her heart. She has to force herself to go workout and then she gets home and has no energy to do anything. Her DH is having memory issues and getting worse all the time unfortunately. They both see the dr. regularly its just very frustrating for both of them. I dont see them being in their home for much more than the next year, its a nice house and all one level etc. but they have 8 1/2 acres of river front property and it requires quite a bit of work. Her DH didn't keep up with it too well last year and she can't either.
> 
> She keeps asking if we want to live in her house, and doesnt really understand when I tell her I'm not sure. Actually, we know we don't want to, its too much to take care of, if she had lived there for 15 or 20 years and there were memories associated with the place it would be different, but she's only been there 7 years. DH and I love our home, its location and thats where our memories are. If we move it will be away from this town and maybe this state.
> 
> Sorry, for the book.


Sounds like you are going to be in for some rough times ahead. It is good you are not ambivalent about living at her place and I would not hesitate to tell her so that they know they need to sell it when the time comes. I am sure they are just trying to protect their memories by keeping it where they could visit.... Besides, that sounds like a prime piece of real estate and they may well need the money if they go into retirement or assisted living situations. I am learning the hard way that we cannot always fulfill our parent's wishes. Sorry she is feeling down though. It is hard to face our limitations, no matter what the reason.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm caught up again just as DH is home and my battery on this I-pad is about gone. Funny, it still discharges when plugged in and in issue and doesn't.t catch up like the laptop.

Have not heard back from caregiver place yet and I had planned to go to sit and stitch tomorrow. Already, things are not working out. It is supposed to be icy though so I probably should stay home anyhow.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> ROFLMAO, I did not even catch that!


I KNEW it had to be the auto-correct so didn't even mention it....but it sure had me scratching my head!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I just wish it was 73° here - humid or otherwise - tired of being cold. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so very happy Ben is home. Hallelujah. Hug Marianne for me. Sure miss her.
> Maya and I did our hour walk. Hot! Didn't get out til lunch time and it was 73. That doesn't sound hot. But when sun is directly overhead and you are walking on the dusty desert it feels hot. Carry water and collapsable cup for Maya.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Reminds me of when I brought second DD home. Her 21/2 year old sister could not wait for me to take a bath while the baby was asleep so she could be with the baby without adults... I walking into the room just in time to see her trying to pull baby out of bassinet by her neck!!!!? Fortunately, I did not have a heart attack until after the baby was rescued!!!!


When my youngest daugher was born, (she was a little over 3 yrs younger than my older daughter)when her big sister first saw her, she said, she moved her fingers like it was the most amazing thing. I guess she thought she was a big baby doll!


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Grannypeg. May your blessings be many.

No time to catch up this week.

Faith was expected to come home from the hospital yesterday, but she is not doing much better. The family will continue tube feeding her as well as her one year old sister. Nurses and therapists will come to the home for now. I will be taking a dinner Wednesday evening so will know more then.


----------



## jknappva

DH and I love our home, its location and thats where our memories are. If we move it will be away from this town and maybe this state.

Sorry, for the book.[/quote]

Oh, please. Never apologize to us for letting us know the things that are troubling you and weighing heavy on your heart. As I've said before, there are always shoulders here to cry on and hugs for those days when even daily life seems too much to bear. 
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

boohoo - I was knitting along and all of a sudden noticed a hole - frogged 10 rows - thank goodness the two fronts and the back are now on separate balls of yarn so I needed to frog only the one front - which is bad enough. I am about ready to frog the whole thing - the sleeves need to be knit in the round which I have never done successfully - and I just don't like the way it looks. think I will look for a different sweater pattern for Bentley. use this yarn which I really like. think I will knit on my afghan the rest of the evening. if I ignore the kimono maybe it will go away.

it is to go below freezing again tonight. ugh

gwenie - sounds like it is going to be cold and snowy with some freezing rain thrown in - stay inside and stay warm.

need to think about something for dinner. think it is going to be eggs. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

pacer said:


> Faith was expected to come home from the hospital yesterday, but she is not doing much better. The family will continue tube feeding her as well as her one year old sister. Nurses and therapists will come to the home for now. I will be taking a dinner Wednesday evening so will know more then.


I continue sending good thoughts for Faith & her family.


----------



## iamsam

love the rug gwen - it is bright - maybe you should have my bright yellow walls to go with it. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got a new rug for my living room. My sister picked it up at Goodwill and decided it wasn't the right size for her and gave it to me. Look brand new; no stains or animal smells. Check it out. Definitely brightens the room and is thicker than the one I had down which is nice on the feet. Dogs like it too.


----------



## pammie1234

gottastch said:


> Hi Pammie!! I did kind of teach myself, with the help of a soft-covered book I got at JoAnns called "Learn to Tat." It cost about $15 at the time I bought it (4 years ago now?) and comes with a DVD that follows along exactly with the book. Sometimes reading and looking at "still photos" just doesn't do it...you have to see the hands in motion, which the DVD provided for me...not that I'm advocating for the sale of this book...it just worked for me. I still feel like I am all thumbs but I am determined that some thread and little stitches won't get the best of me  It is a lost art for sure but it is so compact and easy to just tuck in your pocket. I don't have to listen to DH's snorty noises either when I haul out the big knitting bag to take in the car  I still do from time to time but you know what I mean


I'll have to check that out. I agree about a DVD. I am a visual learner.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy surrounding the whole family - I don't know how they keep up - it has to be tiring. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Grannypeg. May your blessings be many.
> 
> No time to catch up this week.
> 
> Faith was expected to come home from the hospital yesterday, but she is not doing much better. The family will continue tube feeding her as well as her one year old sister. Nurses and therapists will come to the home for now. I will be taking a dinner Wednesday evening so will know more then.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL ...Sam my living room walls are a bright gold already.....I used a sunflower yellow paint and then put a metallic gold stuff (can't think of what you call it) over it. Believe me it is a colorful room. I love jewel tones and that is definitely what I've got


thewren said:


> love the rug gwen - it is bright - maybe you should have my bright yellow walls to go with it. lol --- sam


 Not only that but if you look to the right side of the picture you see the alcove area that leads to my craft room is a royal purple. I love color.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, great rug.
Sam, ignoring kimono in hopes it will go away. Love the philosophy. Maybe we can visit Africa and play ostrich.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thank you for the Birthday Greetings - older than dirt now - dh made Chicken Cordon Bleu for supper and we had a half bottle of good wine. Nothing gets better than that.

Peggy


----------



## purl2diva

Gwen,

The rug is perfect with your walls. Love all the color.


----------



## pammie1234

Angora1 said:


> My Mac operating system is so old that I have to purchase another to update it enough to even update to the newest, but the good thing is, the newest one is free. The Maverick...Just go to the Mac store and put in Maverick and you can click, download, and update for free. If I don't do it soon I won't even be able to get on here to visit with all of you.
> 
> It says to download it to:
> AppStore
> choose applic...which then takes you to all your applications. No idea what to choose to download it to????


I did do that because I couldn't sync my phone when I got a new one. It is amazing how one thing leads to another. I had to buy an external hard drive to back up my computer because they couldn't guarantee I would not lose some of my files.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> boohoo - I was knitting along and all of a sudden noticed a hole - frogged 10 rows - thank goodness the two fronts and the back are now on separate balls of yarn so I needed to frog only the one front - which is bad enough. I am about ready to frog the whole thing - the sleeves need to be knit in the round which I have never done successfully - and I just don't like the way it looks. think I will look for a different sweater pattern for Bentley. use this yarn which I really like. think I will knit on my afghan the rest of the evening. if I ignore the kimono maybe it will go away.


Sam, when the yarn speaks, you must listen. It obviously does not want to be a kimono. If you do try to do the sleeves in the round, I would try a very short circular needle so there are no ladders and you aren't frustrated with trying to master DPN's at the same time as fighting a pattern. Others will suggest Magic Loop I just happen to not like that technique.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you for the Birthday Greetings - older than dirt now - dh made Chicken Cordon Bleu for supper and we had a half bottle of good wine. Nothing gets better than that.
> 
> Peggy


Adding my wishes a little late. Glad you had a nice day and lovely dinner....

Speaking of dinner, here comes mine...


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, grannypeg!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've just pinned out one sleeve...trying to figure out where I can do the rest of it. There's just no space...sigh. Well, if I have to do it over a few days, I guess that will be the way it is. Hrm. Once again I've let ambition get in the way of rational thinking. Heh. I'll figure it out.

Meanwhile, I need to work on those commissions, but I really just don't feel like it right now. Maybe I'll work on a new pattern idea instead for a while.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Speechless Valerie at your disclosure. Have no idea how I 'd handle your news if I were in your shoes. My wish for you is to be surrounded with wonderful doctors and surgeons. Also supportive friends and family. 
Offering loving prayers for you. 
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I know I can always count on this group,to understand. Morning started with a call from home nursing on their way to interview mom. Well, no one bothered to tell us so told them to forget it and about toothed social worker's head off when we did go down to pick up mom. Then, caregivers apparently showed up at house with no one home for a "meet and greet" that was scheduled for TOMORROW. Paper work was not ready and, 3 hours later, after a trip to drugstore, the prescription was not called in. Mom is already starting to sound like she is going to not cooperate on caregiver but did say she wanted Gerry and I to not be involved anymore... Well, that means a caregiver or starve to death!!!!!! Sure hope things go smoothly tomorrow. The weather is so cold and grey. It would be depressing for anyone.
> 
> Mom was not sure how to work her phone, disoriented in her own home, but could remember that I had moved a chair on the deck. Hopefully, it will be smooth sailing tomorrow and she will at least give it a fair trial. (Amazingly, she has my phone number memorized.... Nothing wrong with her long term memory or intelligence.)


~~~"if it can go wrong......"...sorry for all the issues. :-( 
Don't you just wish people would be competent and do things right! and thoughtfully! and with care! It is so unnecessary for you to have extra problems. Hopeing tomorrow will be better and gliches will be smoothed out. Extra vibes being sent to mom to accept the situation.
Plus...tons of hearty, soothing energies for you & Gerry.
Carol il/oh


----------



## pammie1234

Railyn said:


> Just finished reading up to page 63. The past few days have been stressful. DH came through his surgery fine, we thought. The UCI called me early in the morning after surgery thinking that he had a stroke as his mouth was droopy, The tests showed nothing however his mouth is still droopy. After two days in ICU, Ray was sent to a regular room, ate lunch and was discharged to go home. I was not pleased but took him home anyway. This was Friday afternoon. He was getting himself into the bed when he fell. I called for help and our SIL came right over as DD was at the grocery store. She came over a few minutes later and the next thing I knew an ambulance was at our door. They took Ray to the closest hospital and then transferred him to the hospital where he had surgery. I spent the night at the hospital and all day Saturday. He has been there going on the third night. He is very angry as he thinks that he is fine and there is no reason for him to be in the hospital. He is doing better and I expect that he will be discharged tomorrow. I am not excited about caring for him but will do my best.He does need to calm down however.
> The family is being very helpful. Today DS came over and took the frame off our bed as it was very high and set the bed on the floor. It is now about average hight so that will be helpful. There is plenty of talk about what to do with the shower. It is quite small so there really isn't room for a bench. Will have to see with the kids come up with. The kids are being very careful as they know their dad is a very strong personality and he has lost control so they are doing everything they can to let him be in control.
> I have to be careful because I am only 2 1/2 weeks from surgery myself so I try not to stress. I don't care if the kids take over. that is fine with me. I am sure this will all work out in God's own time.
> I thank you again for your prayers. They are a help to me.
> Off to bed now. There is another ice storm in the forecast for tomorrow. UGH! I hate the idea of driving on ice but will do so if necessary.
> Good night all.


I am so sorry that your DH has had the setback, but it is so wonderful that you family is there to help. Such a relief for both of you. I love the fact that they know to let their dad "be in control." I'm glad that you are being wise in taking care of yourself. Prayers for you all.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> DS#1 used to steal DS#2's dummy (pacifier) when he was asleep, but fortunately he didn't often wake. Older one had 'given up' his dummy about a year before!


Daniel sucked his thumb until he saw Elishia sucking hers. He looked at me, took his thumb out of his mouth said "I big boy now, babies suck thumbs". That was that he never sucked his thumb again. 
Chrissy was the worst one she would take Michael's dummy out of his mouth and hide it.


----------



## Designer1234

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY PEG! I know I am late but have been so busy today I haven't had a chance to drop by earlier. I hope you have had or are having a wonderful day and I wish a wonderful year for you with all good things coming your way. Shirley Here is my birthday wish for you.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a new rug for my living room. My sister picked it up at Goodwill and decided it wasn't the right size for her and gave it to me. Look brand new; no stains or animal smells. Check it out. Definitely brightens the room and is thicker than the one I had down which is nice on the feet. Dogs like it too.


~~~nice pattern. Really livens up the room!


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Yay! Give Marianne hugs when you see her please


~~~from me, too! She deserves bunches of them!
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> I have to share a recipe I tried yesterday - oooooooh-eeeee, it is good (in my humble opinion).
> 
> *Chocolate Lava Cakes* (from Food Network...The Pioneer Woman show)
> 
> Those are sooo delicious mmm have made them a few times. Never thought of dividing it though. As for the eggs what if you mixed the eggs they way they say then divide that freeze what you are not using for future use. Just a thought. I also would use tangerine or orange extract instead of vanilla, might add a little zest as well to really make it pop. Oh dear now I 'm in trouble  but the good kind :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup Lover...sorry your Mom is having issues...it could be lack of sun and the depth of the cold and snow we've had this year. I have to be careful not to fall into a seasonal mood disorder due to lack of sun and lack of sleep. I use a special light for 20 minutes a day -- I get my vitamin D and keep the sleep rhythms in place. May be something to think about---realize there are other complicating factors with health issues for both herself and her DH, but even a little bit of relief might be a tipping point. 

Hope you are able to keep up with your own well-being and recovery while you help her deal with the house, property, care, etc. It's a lot on your shoulders and we all have your back!!


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> I love the stories about having tea. I went to a place that had it once. It was fancy for sure and the food was delicious! Prayers for Ann and family and Is it Rayln's husband?
> Ohio Joy,
> you could help with this. I cannot get the Olympics on any of our stations! We have Youngstown stations but they play National news programs and they just have their regular programs. I'd love to be able to watch them as I always do.


The last time I looked at a TV listing from the Warren paper, I think they were being broadcast from Cleveland stations and, maybe, only other Cable stations, Noni.

I haven't been able to see them either. Just checked the TV and found they speed skating on channel 4 which is the Cable # for NBC out of Youngstown.

Best I can do for you, sorry. Because SIL works for Time Warner, that is what we have and I don't have whatever additional cables are available elsewhere in the house.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> can you not eat eggs or don't you like bananas? --- sam


I am allergic to bananas and peanut butter, it has to do with my allergy to penicillin. I used to love bananas and eat them all the time, I was told it might become a problem. Sara-Mae can eat both of those but not shellfish of any kind, she is also allergic to penicillin. Chrissy can still eat peanut butter but not bananas. I would die if I couldn't eat eggs, I like them too much. They make up a large part of my protein. I am also allergic to soy makes buying things pre made difficult. Most of the veggie burgers have soy in them. I have learned to read every package even some so called soy free products have soy in them. I love soy sauce, use the fake one that Zoe posted all the time.


----------



## Grannypeg

Railyn: Prayers coming for your husband. I am so sorry to hear he had had this set back.

Peggy

quote=pammie1234]I am so sorry that your DH has had the setback, but it is so wonderful that you family is there to help. Such a relief for both of you. I love the fact that they know to let their dad "be in control." I'm glad that you are being wise in taking care of yourself. Prayers for you all.[/quote]


----------



## Grannypeg

Oh Shirley. I love your painting on fabric. It's so elegant.
Thank you for the birthday wishes.



Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY PEG! I know I am late but have been so busy today I haven't had a chance to drop by earlier. I hope you have had or are having a wonderful day and I wish a wonderful year for you with all good things coming your way. Shirley Here is my birthday wish for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL ...Sam my living room walls are a bright gold already.....I used a sunflower yellow paint and then put a metallic gold stuff (can't think of what you call it) over it. Believe me it is a colorful room. I love jewel tones and that is definitely what I've got Not only that but if you look to the right side of the picture you see the alcove area that leads to my craft room is a royal purple. I love color.


The rug sure suits your room, great find!


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:
 

> Thanks for good wishes. We have a bottle of 50 year old wine that was a gift for our 25th anniv. And we had hoped to share that with the same group of people, but is think it will become part of our Valentine's dinner instead....


~~~~Looking forward to hearing how that tastes! With what will you accompany the wine? ooohhhh...what fun to plan that! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia has gotten their act together this time in prep for the winter weather that is moving in. Gov. already has GEMA on activation 24hrs, salting two lanes of all interstate roads so as to keep them moving, several schools already announcing closings for multiple days starting tomorrow others saying decision will be made prior to 6 a.m. Tues. Marianne's area suppose to get up to 6 inches and my area only 2 but there will be lots of ice . For us (both areas) that is a lot of snow. Crazy, crazy winter weather for us. When I went to the grocery store earlier the store was packed with folks getting ready to being stuck at home.
> Would rather that then see idiots try to drive on ice! My DH and his buddy are right now stacking firewood up on the deck so we can stoke up the wood burning stove and have plenty at easy access.


~~~~if there is ice...stay home and knit!


----------



## pammie1234

Just saw part of an interview about Alex Bilodeau, and I got tears in my eyes. What an impressive young man! His big brother has cerebral palsy and has also become quite the star himself. I don't usually cheer for a non-American, but this Canadian has won my heart!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, so glad that it's nothing that M can't fix on the car and that you were able to safely get home. Happy birthday to M tomorrow and hope you all have a wonderful time.


It's all fixed. M took the throttle body off yesterday and cleaned it. There was a ring of deposits around the area where the "butterflies" are, just enough that you could catch it with your fingernails. It hasn't run this smoothly in a long time. Had a nice day out Saturday, lots of trains for M to watch, and lots of knitting time for me. I finished my aunt's hat. Delivered it today. She is happy with it, and said I could make her another if I wanted to! I will, soon. She doesn't ask for much, ever. For Christmas, she is very happy to get cabbage rolls, and soups for her freezer. She is single, never married, so that means a meal that she doesn't have to cook. Sunday evening the kids and grands came over for cabbage rolls and ice cream cake. I took Amber and Arriana to nursing group again today, then to my aunt's to deliver her hat, then to pick up D from school and then a trip to the orthodontist to re-cement his expander. One side of the back came loose Friday when he was trying to get something unstuck with his tongue. All of this was running past my house every stop! LOL!

Tami


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> We managed to avoid the ice today but DD's flights were delayed and she said her drive home from airport is starting to show that ice is on the way. I hope she is home tomorrow...
> 
> So glad your son didn't do any damage to him or the car..... I so remember black ice and just how treacherous it can be...


~~~Thank you....I'm glad, too! Just hoping ALL this winter will stay away from black ice, slippery roads, and snow drifts!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what will you do differently? --- sam


I am going to add just a bit of chia flour or coconut flour.

S bit od colour for you that isn't white. DJ planted these seeds in my indoor garden planter. THey should be a good size once the snow is gone.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely and as we were leaving the restaurant, another little boy shouted - Mom,it's a Minion...I love the Minions--cool hat, man!"


I think that was a great compliment!


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Yes anyone can look up on White Pages or Yellow Pages and find your address and your phone number. I'm not sure what all they keep track of that way on-line. I googled myself and there sure are a lot of mes out there, didnt find anything specifically linked to me, (didnt search a long time) even on Facebook there are quite a few of us and my picture didnt show up on the first page so.... Unfortunately its just a hazard of the times we live in, that someone is always saying I wonder if I can do this, though if people weren't saying that to themselves how many inventions, drugs, etc. would we be without?


~~~Haha...I googled me, too....came up with pictures from my high school year book! No one would recognize me now! :lol: :lol: :lol: not a threat!


----------



## NanaCaren

Look what I has arrived in the mail today. I am so excited :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I keep meaning to do something about a wheat pillow- I used one with great success while I was in Scotland 2011.


If you have regular long cooking rice, not the instant stuff, take a sock or make a "pillow" and fill it with the rice. Put it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes. If you use it several times in one day, don't microwave it as long the other times. It works just the same as a wheat pillow. I also use field corn (not sweet corn) in mine. I like that better than the rice. I don't like the smell of the rice, but if you have it on hand it works just fine.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey (had I been on 20 minutes ago I would have said sunny, ) but now it is really dark, pouring with rain and the wind is getting up. I shall be battening down the hatches and staying in today.
> 
> Had a long lie in, perhaps my body wants to hibernate :roll:
> 
> Here's some photos I took while the sun shone yesterday....
> 
> Off to do catch up.


The primroses are so pretty! Hope the sun comes back out soon and you get some dry weather for a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a new rug for my living room. My sister picked it up at Goodwill and decided it wasn't the right size for her and gave it to me. Look brand new; no stains or animal smells. Check it out. Definitely brightens the room and is thicker than the one I had down which is nice on the feet. Dogs like it too.


Very nice rug. that would look good in my back room for all the little ones to sit on and play with the legos.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcom. I have made bags using rice, they are the same concept of the wheat pillows. Just smaller. Take a hand towel stitch it into a pouch. Fill 2/3 full of rice (I buy the cheapest rice) stitch top shut. Heat in microwave for 1 minute shake the bag to test temperature. If needed heat at 30 second intervals. Be careful it heats fast after the first minute. Sara has used wash cloths for smaller versions.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, what a beautiful picture, love the colors.
Pullover, sorry your mom is having problems, dealing with elderly failing parents seems to be sadly a reoccurring theme on the KTP, hope things improve soon.

Dreamweaver, you said in one of your posts you were worried about your mom falling & laying there for a while. Do you have Lifecall or something similar there? When my dad was still at home it sure put our mind at ease to know he wasn't without help if something happened.

Caren, I can't imagine cooking with so many allergies to accommodate, I would be afraid of making someone sick. We had a family reunion a few years ago & I did alot of cooking, made Drumstick cake( a peanut butter cheesecake) for dessert only to discover one of Delberts cousins kids had a PB allergy so bad he carried an Ana kit . He gets blisters on his hands if someone touches PB then touches a doorknob & he touches it.
It sure seems such allergies are becoming more common, I wonder why? 
I read recently that Celiac disease is more common now because the wheat we grow now is high protein & because of this has 40% more gluten than what we used to grow. I wonder if there is some similar change in peanuts?


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~"if it can go wrong......"...sorry for all the issues. :-(
> Don't you just wish people would be competent and do things right! and thoughtfully! and with care! It is so unnecessary for you to have extra problems. Hopeing tomorrow will be better and gliches will be smoothed out. Extra vibes being sent to mom to accept the situation.
> Plus...tons of hearty, soothing energies for you & Gerry.
> Carol il/oh


thanks, fourth call and finally got a return. They just assumed that I wanted to see them on her discharge date and did not read the gal's notes. They have a 50 something woman who is soft spoken and they think will be a good match for mom but she can't start for a week so will have a sub this first week. I will meet them tomorrow morning... I would love to just say forget this week but don't want to set that precedent with mom and have her think she can wriggle out of it. We are going to have ice tomorrow and I really hate for anyone to have to get out in it, but can't control the weather or much of anything else it seems. (Just love the way spell check changed "chewed" to "toothed".)


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> My mom stopped in to work this afternoon, she is very down and depressed. Sick and tired of feeling sick and tired, cant take the things that make her feel better because they give her chest pains, and that scares her and then she's not sure if the chest pain is from what she took or her heart. She has to force herself to go workout and then she gets home and has no energy to do anything. Her DH is having memory issues and getting worse all the time unfortunately. They both see the dr. regularly its just very frustrating for both of them. I dont see them being in their home for much more than the next year, its a nice house and all one level etc. but they have 8 1/2 acres of river front property and it requires quite a bit of work. Her DH didn't keep up with it too well last year and she can't either.
> 
> She keeps asking if we want to live in her house, and doesnt really understand when I tell her I'm not sure. Actually, we know we don't want to, its too much to take care of, if she had lived there for 15 or 20 years and there were memories associated with the place it would be different, but she's only been there 7 years. DH and I love our home, its location and thats where our memories are. If we move it will be away from this town and maybe this state.
> 
> Sorry, for the book.


~~~Don't be sorry. These are real issues...and talking them out helps put things in perspective...kinda' like making a pro & con list. Hope she will understand. What are her alternatives? That may be the biggest issue. Hope it works out. Gentling vibes headed your way!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I finally got the cardigan pinned out. Now waiting for it to dry is the hard part! I want to put it together and try it on.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Pup Lover...sorry your Mom is having issues...it could be lack of sun and the depth of the cold and snow we've had this year. I have to be careful not to fall into a seasonal mood disorder due to lack of sun and lack of sleep. I use a special light for 20 minutes a day -- I get my vitamin D and keep the sleep rhythms in place. May be something to think about---realize there are other complicating factors with health issues for both herself and her DH, but even a little bit of relief might be a tipping point.
> 
> Hope you are able to keep up with your own well-being and recovery while you help her deal with the house, property, care, etc. It's a lot on your shoulders and we all have your back!!


I have considered getting one of those lights myself and think it would be really good for anyone with anxiety/depression issues during the winter. I really must get control of sleep issues again. I KNOW it is not healthy to be so sporadic and up so late. I know a little exercise would do a world of good.... Glad you are taking good care of yourself... With your schedule, it is even more important.

Hope you have good weather for driving up to WI this week-end.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Don't be sorry. These are real issues...and talking them out helps put things in perspective...kinda' like making a pro & con list. Hope she will understand. What are her alternatives? That may be the biggest issue. Hope it works out. Gentling vibes headed your way!
> Carol il/oh


I for one am glad she's talking about it. Some people just won't--and that makes it really hard when something does happen. I speak from experience. More than once, I've seen people wait too long (or too late) to decide what to do about certain things, leaving others with a mess. And Puplover's talking about them to us is, of course, something I don't think anyone minds.


----------



## tami_ohio

Angora1 said:


> Isn't it strange how the ones that trigger it are ones that we crave, at least as far as potatoes go? One of my favorites.


Yes, and I love potatoes! You can keep the tomatoes though.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I just heard on the news that Canada is leading the medals at the Olympics, I think that is amazing given our small population compared to other countries but I know our winters give us a " leg up" on the winter Olympics


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Grannypeg. May your blessings be many.
> 
> No time to catch up this week.
> 
> Faith was expected to come home from the hospital yesterday, but she is not doing much better. The family will continue tube feeding her as well as her one year old sister. Nurses and therapists will come to the home for now. I will be taking a dinner Wednesday evening so will know more then.


~~~Bless you....stars for sure! Glad the family will have some help at home. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> M's birthday is tomorrow, so I will probably be MIA most of the day. After he works on my car, we will probably take off and do something.
> 
> Off to catch up on the next 7 pages!
> 
> Tami


So glad you got home safely. Car troubles in this nasty weather is even more scary than normal.
Happy birthday to M!
Junek[/quote]

Car is all fixed. I was mostly worried because we had the baby with us. It runs great now. Thanks


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Looking forward to hearing how that tastes! With what will you accompany the wine? ooohhhh...what fun to plan that! :thumbup:


Well, if I get to pick it will be steak AND lobster.. either alone would be fine too.... Here is hoping we haven't been storing vinegar for 25 years, If so, I guess a really good salad will be in order!


----------



## tami_ohio

My legs were oddly not cold at all. I put lotion on right before I am going outdoors, it helps to keep body parts warm. Learned this when I was young and marched in a lot of fall/winter parades where slacks were not part of the outfit.[/quote]

Nice to know! thanks.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Tami Ohio!! I hope you have a wonderful day and a very happy year. Here is my birthday wish for you!


Thank you for my early birthday wishes! Saturday was my DH's birthday, not mine. Very appropriate wishes though, as he dabbles in stained glass!

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia has gotten their act together this time in prep for the winter weather that is moving in. Gov. already has GEMA on activation 24hrs, salting two lanes of all interstate roads so as to keep them moving, several schools already announcing closings for multiple days starting tomorrow others saying decision will be made prior to 6 a.m. Tues. Marianne's area suppose to get up to 6 inches and my area only 2 but there will be lots of ice . For us (both areas) that is a lot of snow. Crazy, crazy winter weather for us. When I went to the grocery store earlier the store was packed with folks getting ready to being stuck at home.
> Would rather that then see idiots try to drive on ice! My DH and his buddy are right now stacking firewood up on the deck so we can stoke up the wood burning stove and have plenty at easy access.


Good thing they have gotten things together. It is better to stock up now instead of waiting. Good idea for bringing in the firewood so it is handy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dreamweaver, you said in one of your posts you were worried about your mom falling & laying there for a while. Do you have Lifecall or something similar there? When my dad was still at home it sure put our mind at ease to know he wasn't without help if something happened.


We have Life Alert and I mentioned it to mom when she was laying on floor and she said she was not going to wear one... PERIOD. Well, brother apparently told her it was non-negotiable and she apparently said she would wear one around waist so know one would know she had it... Just found this out today. I just don't want to follow up on that right now for fear she will think that if she wears that, she doesn't need a caregiver and that is not the case.... I figure we can add that later, once she is used to a caregiver being around part of the day....

Would love to understand the peanut allergy thing. It seems so many are so violently allergic now. When GD's was in grade school, they were not even allowed to bring a peanut butter sandwich to school for their own lunch. I sure don't want a child to become violently ill, but I don't think all the other kids should be denied. the child with the allergy has to be taught to handle it and stay away from other people's food... Just me being hard hearted.... I wonder why we never had this when we were kids. I don't really think I knew anyone with an allergy to anything other than fish or eggs..... We were exposed to more and had a lot more fresh air though.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I would be a good way to use up the wheat! I'm pretty sure I found a pouch of something in a craft store in Michigan (cherry pits?) that I used in the home made heating pad.


Rice, wheat, cherry pits, field corn, buckwheat hulls, all work great for heat packs! Note: if you use them a LOT, and you don't have much humidity, you might want to put a glass of water in the microwave with them once in a while. If the filling gets too dry, it might catch burn. I have never had to use the glass of water here, as we have a humidifier on the furnace, plenty of natural humidity in the summer, and from my cooking to keep enough humidity in the air for them.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday! You and my youngest DD share today.


Thank you, but it was my DH's birthday.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Tami!


Thank you , but it was DH's birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, all. My surgery went well, amazingly they found more damage than showed on the MRI so it was more extensive than expected. They had told me in a sling for 2 weeks but now say 6, I will be bored crazy by then. There was a large tear as well as some bone that had to be trimmed & Dr told me he did something else but I was too dopey to remember. Thank goodness my surgery was 1 1/2 hrs early as it was 11 pm when we got home. Pretty tired today as I didn't sleep great, they gave me morphine to bring home but have only used advil & tylenol as I have heard may react badly to morphine & if I can avoid it I will.
> I seem to have lost where I was reading last weeks TP when they split it in 2. Will have to find it later.
> Joy, the cat painting is great.
> Caren, wow, deep snow at your door, please keep it there.
> Pacer, glad to hear Faith is improving.
> 
> Wel, enough for now, have a good day


I'm glad to hear all went well. I am sorry to hear there was more that needed done, and that you will be in a sling longer than anticipated though. Sending you healing prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver

My laugh for today... Just received a letter from insurance saying that they had approved a temporary supply of my Reclast. (A once a year infusion) because, as a resident of a long-term care facility, it is the law that they provide at least a 91 day supply. DH is dying to know how he can get paid for providing my meals at this 'long-term care facility' we call our home!


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, we use to rub crisco on our bodies so we could do water ballet for parents visit, This was around 11 years old at Cap Teddiuskcun(?) in the Pocanos in PA.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, I can't imagine cooking with so many allergies to accommodate, I would be afraid of making someone sick. We had a family reunion a few years ago & I did alot of cooking, made Drumstick cake( a peanut butter cheesecake) for dessert only to discover one of Delberts cousins kids had a PB allergy so bad he carried an Ana kit . He gets blisters on his hands if someone touches PB then touches a doorknob & he touches it.
> It sure seems such allergies are becoming more common, I wonder why?
> I read recently that Celiac disease is more common now because the wheat we grow now is high protein & because of this has 40% more gluten than what we used to grow. I wonder if there is some similar change in peanuts?


Those are only some of the allergies and then there those of us that are diabetic. Cooking and baking is a learning process everyday. Celiac disease is there as well. then there are the just plain picky eaters. I try to make sure there is something for everyone. I have had an allergy to dairy since birth. I can eat tree nuts, I make nut butters and use those instead, I can control the sugar and salt that goes into that way too.


----------



## Spider

Shirley, everyone piece you post just keeps getting better and better. Such a talented lady.
Puplover, vent away. Family problems can and are so stressful. We always want to do the best thing and sometimes we don't even know what is the best thing.gwen, love the rug. The colors all go so well together and it is a nice big rug.
Love the choc. Recipe. Jinx, good luck with your mom. 
Good health wishes for all and happiness and hugs.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Pup Lover...sorry your Mom is having issues...it could be lack of sun and the depth of the cold and snow we've had this year. I have to be careful not to fall into a seasonal mood disorder due to lack of sun and lack of sleep. I use a special light for 20 minutes a day -- I get my vitamin D and keep the sleep rhythms in place. May be something to think about---realize there are other complicating factors with health issues for both herself and her DH, but even a little bit of relief might be a tipping point.
> 
> Hope you are able to keep up with your own well-being and recovery while you help her deal with the house, property, care, etc. It's a lot on your shoulders and we all have your back!!


I told her the same thing, she has been home bound quite a bit between being sick for two weeks and the weather 10 miles out of town they dont get plowed early and get lots of drifting to keep her home. She is always looking for something "new" to take to solve her health issues make her feel better etc. I cant keep up with what she takes or tries. She is 66 and had her quadruple bypass at 58/59.

I have been recording the Olympics and am enjoying them very much. The women`s snowboarding was impressive and the figure skating awesome!! I hope that those of you who dont have it on tv can find it online to watch.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I finally got the cardigan pinned out. Now waiting for it to dry is the hard part! I want to put it together and try it on.


We are all very anxious to see it ourselves and waiting to get the pattern! No pressure! Seriously you have kicked butt getting this done take a break, get some of your paying work done too.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, if I get to pick it will be steak AND lobster.. either alone would be fine too.... Here is hoping we haven't been storing vinegar for 25 years, If so, I guess a really good salad will be in order!


Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Thank you all for your support and friendship, its hard and sad to see my mom cry over these issues. So nice to have sisters of the heart!

{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still alive & kicking. We're back on 12 hour days plus Saturdays, too, which meant that I worked 66 hours this week & 66 hours last week, too.I'm pretty tired for some reason.
> 
> The weather has been very wintery. Twice in the past 2 weeks, I got stuck in a snow drift on the way to work. Luckily, the first time, a guy was behind me & shoveled me out. I put the worst snow shovel we own in my car when I got home, so I was ready when it happened again. My little Chevy Cobalt isn't built to bust through drifts covering the road. I wasn't late to work either time, though, because I'd left early.
> 
> Now for some good news. Barack O'Kitty does NOT have cancer!!! He only has a scar on his nose & is back to his old self.


Hello from Lorain County. I'm glad you didn't stay stuck! The shovel is a good idea. Kitty litter for traction on ice is good, too. And a blanket! See what growing up in Ohio teaches us? LOL.

Tami


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> You have a great day too! Shopping expedition sounds fun!


It was a great day, didn't spend tooo much, was really good actually, David drove us to Ft. Collins and back and everywhere in between. We had fun, but we didn't get home until almost 730pm. As we were leaving Cheyenne I got a phone call from a friend that they were a little out from Torrington. Haven't seen them in, oh Lord, 30+ years, I grew up with their daughters, they lived right behind us, a very nice family. We will get together in the morning for breakfast, I can't wait to see them, will be so fun. Carol knits and crochets and spins also. 
David is heading back out to Michigan again tomorrow early so I'm just popping in to say hi and I've missed you all today, going to go get his sandwiches made and his snacks into the lunch box so that in the morning it's just put everything into the cooler that needs to go there and he doesn't have too wait on me. 
Giant hugs and love, hope everyone is doing well and those that need prayers, positive energy, and hugs, have them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> It was a great day, didn't spend tooo much, was really good actually, David drove us to Ft. Collins and back and everywhere in between. We had fun, but we didn't get home until almost 730pm. As we were leaving Cheyenne I got a phone call from a friend that they were a little out from Torrington. Haven't seen them in, oh Lord, 30+ years, I grew up with their daughters, they lived right behind us, a very nice family. We will get together in the morning for breakfast, I can't wait to see them, will be so fun. Carol knits and crochets and spins also.
> David is heading back out to Michigan again tomorrow early so I'm just popping in to say hi and I've missed you all today, going to go get his sandwiches made and his snacks into the lunch box so that in the morning it's just put everything into the cooler that needs to go there and he doesn't have too wait on me.
> Giant hugs and love, hope everyone is doing well and those that need prayers, positive energy, and hugs, have them.


Two fun days in a row... Yeah, you...


----------



## tami_ohio

Ending tonight at the end of pg. 38. I've been trying to play catch up from page 7 but there is no way I'm making it to pg 86. Prayers and hugs for all who need them.

Tami


----------



## Dreamweaver

Man, just watching the news and we have HORRIBLE ice and so many accidents. A fireman fell off a high interchange... I wish it weren't so late. I am now feeling really guilty about having caregiver come out tomorrow at 9 in the morning. One more day is not going to matter. Maybe I can try to call at 8 and see if they would like to reschedule. I will probably walk to mom's and hope I don't break my tailbone with a fall!!!! I will definitely call BFF and tell her not to even think about coming out for Sit and Stitch. We are going to have a winter weather watch until 6 PM tomorrow. I so hope DD is not supposed to fly or her flight is cancelled and that school is cancelled as well. No way do I want my new driver GD trying to drive to school....


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> If you have regular long cooking rice, not the instant stuff, take a sock or make a "pillow" and fill it with the rice. Put it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes. If you use it several times in one day, don't microwave it as long the other times. It works just the same as a wheat pillow. I also use field corn (not sweet corn) in mine. I like that better than the rice. I don't like the smell of the rice, but if you have it on hand it works just fine.
> 
> Tami


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Well I am here temporarily. Off to see my Mum as soon as David gets abck withthe car. She heads of to the UK tomorrow. 4 weeks in Bibury (? in the COtswalds) 2 weeks Maileg (?sp port to the Sheltands, a week in Scotland somewhere that has lots of standing stones and graves etc and a week on a canal boat being waited on hand and foot somewhere near you Kate I think (goes through that funny lock).
Juat got myself an iPad mini, joining the many here with iPads. Waiting for David not just for the car but also for the password to our wireless system so I can set it all up.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> So am I! :shock: I don't think I've ever been so anxious about a project before!


Thats not surprising as it has become such a significant one. But it looks stunning so try not to stress too much.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It was a great day, didn't spend tooo much, was really good actually, David drove us to Ft. Collins and back and everywhere in between. We had fun, but we didn't get home until almost 730pm. As we were leaving Cheyenne I got a phone call from a friend that they were a little out from Torrington. Haven't seen them in, oh Lord, 30+ years, I grew up with their daughters, they lived right behind us, a very nice family. We will get together in the morning for breakfast, I can't wait to see them, will be so fun. Carol knits and crochets and spins also.
> David is heading back out to Michigan again tomorrow early so I'm just popping in to say hi and I've missed you all today, going to go get his sandwiches made and his snacks into the lunch box so that in the morning it's just put everything into the cooler that needs to go there and he doesn't have too wait on me.
> Giant hugs and love, hope everyone is doing well and those that need prayers, positive energy, and hugs, have them.


Sounds as if you had a wonderful time. It is so much fun catching up with old friends. Hope the weather is not too nasty for David this week. HUGS back to you.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Gwennispeg. My siter woudl have had her birthday on the 10th. my borther has today (11th) and a friends husband is 60 toady. Seems an lot of bierthdays this month for sure. And they are not yet fisnihed.
Its after 4.30 and David promised to have the car back by 4 but I'm still waiting! Just as well time wasn't important.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Well, she did do a walk-about, with courtiers escorting her to avoid her getting crowded. They would select people from the crowds to be presented, supposedly at random. We were not picked out, but I have been very close to her when she walked right in front of me when visiting Alderney some years ago. I think the Royals like visiting the Channel Islands, especially the smaller ones because they are less busy. You certainly have a much better chance of meeting them in these island visits, and in the past 10 years we had the visit from the Queen and Philip, also Charles and Camilla, and Princess Sophie and Prince Andrew (I have served the latter tea, lemon & ginger herbal tea) as he's patron of the maritime trust here. Whereas in my 50 odd years in England I had never seen a royal visit.
> There are several Garden Parties at the Palace each year, and probably 2-3000 attend each so you do have a chance of going, and I know a number of people who have been there. Its part of the Royals' programme of meeting the people, and I think it works well, although not everyone feels the same.


I've seen the Queen over here when I was at school (twice I think. I was brought up in Elizabeth so she visted there a couple of times.
And then when we were in London she came to the 300 year celebration of Vicky's schools- and Vicky was excited and worried about the Queen smiling at her. They had been told not to look at the Queen directly but she caught Vicky's eye and smiled so Vick was worried she had broken protocol. She was a sweet looking girl and as she was in the choir was in the front row she was esailly seen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a glorious -12C/10F at the ridiculously early hour of 1:09am. The temperature is drop down to -17C/1F over the next hour. Brrr a bit chilly but when the sun come s up there will be some seriously awesome frost on the tree branches. I may have to open a window and get a couple photos. Not sure what the wind chill will be. 

Morning coffee for today 

Giant hugs for everyone. Soothing healing energy for those in need. Gentle hugs for those whose fm and arthritis is thinking it needs to act up instead of behaving.


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely.... Do you have hospice in your area? They can be of tremendous help to the terminally ill and their family. Such a pity the distance is so far. A cuddle with that baby would do her a world of good. Will keep her in thoughts and prayers.....


There's a hospice in Guernsey but not Alderney, but the hospital is small and everyone knows everyone in there, but no hospice as such. I will see what Ann is planning to do when we meet in a few hours time.

Jynx, I do hope your mums return home goes well after all the hiccups. Sounds like a lot of challenging situations along the way, not helped by the weather, but at least she has accepted that you need some respite. Big hug for being so caring of us all here in the midst of your own problems.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> It sounds as if the Melbourne was a 'jinx' ship if I ever heard of one!
> JK


Might be why the Brits sold her to us. The name has since been reused with a new ship. There will never be another ship in RAN named Voyager as a tribute to the lost sailors. Also, the wreck is protected and it is illegal to dive there.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> What has me frustrated is I had over 2000 knitting patterns all sorted into files by hats, shawls, etc. etc. etc. Now they are just on the computer under documents and NOT in folders sorted. Sunday's class can't come soon enough....LOL I


Ouch, my commiserations.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news...Marianne's son Ben is home from the hospital thank God! He had quite a time of it ; at one point kidneys completely shut down. Thanks you angels of the KTP for your prayers!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, prayers answered.


----------



## busyworkerbee

siouxann said:


> So sad. I never heard about either of the accidents. With my conspiracy-theory mentality I wonder why the cover-up.


Simple covering their own butts.


----------



## busyworkerbee

nittergma said:


> I love the stories about having tea. I went to a place that had it once. It was fancy for sure and the food was delicious! Prayers for Ann and family and Is it Rayln's husband?
> Ohio Joy,
> you could help with this. I cannot get the Olympics on any of our stations! We have Youngstown stations but they play National news programs and they just have their regular programs. I'd love to be able to watch them as I always do.


In Australia, we have it free to air so many people happy. However, if I watch it tomorrow, MUST set alarm to go get nieces from school. Was watching Mens Mogul event and forgot to watch the time. Now in DSF's bad books and he seems to be sulking just a little. Normally I go get what he wants usually chinese or pizza as Tuesday night is take a way night, but he has decided he will get his own.


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh My Goodness!! We are up to page 87??!! I havent even started this one. I have been busy with two cousins staying, appointments with DD and busy at mums. Then by the time I catch up a bit at home and water the pots... nearly bedtime.
I might try reading backwards again. I hope everyone has been ok and safe and warm. 
Victoria has quite a lot of bush fires this week... today we had very bad smoke all over our city.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.

Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.

Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's some photos of my blackwork sampler


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> i thought you were talking submarines - I never thought they were aircraft carriers - or was in a submarine that sunk? --- sam


Hmas Melbourne was a small aircraft carrier, Hmas Voyager was a Darling class Destroyer.


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I finally got the cardigan pinned out. Now waiting for it to dry is the hard part! I want to put it together and try it on.


You've been knitting up a storm there, can't wait to see the finished article, designed and knitted with such love.


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Victoria has quite a lot of bush fires this week... today we had very bad smoke all over our city.


I heard on our news, I hope all our KTPers are staying safe. So frightening. And we are having incessant rain! Crazy weather?


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


Your square - wonderful tho' it is it is green!!! With purple and lilac flowers I admit......

Love your cross stitch and the sampler is so elegant. Is there anything crafty you can't do?


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> So, can the team KP please help ease her through this ? Thank you all.


I will keep Ann in prayers for her comfort and that God will walk with her through this.
And hugs to you, too, as I know this is so hard for you.
JK[/quote]

ditto


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> I just discovered that today is Grannypeg's birthday.
> 
> Happiest of birthdays to you. May it be the best you've ever had!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'll second that :-D


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL ...Sam my living room walls are a bright gold already.....I used a sunflower yellow paint and then put a metallic gold stuff (can't think of what you call it) over it. Believe me it is a colorful room. I love jewel tones and that is definitely what I've got Not only that but if you look to the right side of the picture you see the alcove area that leads to my craft room is a royal purple. I love color.


Your home looks so bright and cozy too. I didn't imagine you would be a "beige" sort of person, so this fits my vision of you and your home. Does anyone else had images of other people's homes? It's the same for me if I hear a play on the radio - imagine all the scenery and characters, then if I ever see a theatre or TV version, everything looks 'wrong' as it doesn't fit with my imagined world.


----------



## TNS

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you for the Birthday Greetings - older than dirt now - dh made Chicken Cordon Bleu for supper and we had a half bottle of good wine. Nothing gets better than that.
> 
> Peggy


Oops, I missed that! Late happy returns, and may this coming year be one of the best ever.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe that I am actually caught up. It took all evening.
> 
> Wish I could go to sleep on an upbeat but am still feeling lousy, a little queasy and very full of angst over bringing mom home tomorrow. There were several things we should have done at her place today and I just could not move. We will have to get up very early to do those things now and then drop DH's car off for work before we pick her up. Of course, I have no food at her place that I know of and it is going to be cold and drizzly in the morning with possible ice.
> 
> I don't have the caregiver coming until Tues. and really fearful of how that is going to work as well.....
> .
> ~~~Jynx....sure hope the transfer of your mom goes smoothly & easily. You can only do what you can do...don't over do!
> Drive VERY carefully....my DS just told me of how he hit a patch of black ice and spun around a few times. Luckily he just slowed down, otherwise he thought he'd have flipped over for sure. Irritating part is that the police told him they had had many accidents at that spot all day, but DOT had not come with any sand or salt or anything. The police were hanging out there...pulling people out of trouble all day.
> 
> Take care...stay precious! Carol il/oh
> 
> 
> 
> traveling mercy, and try not to worry things have a way of working out. praying for you
Click to expand...


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> If you have regular long cooking rice, not the instant stuff, take a sock or make a "pillow" and fill it with the rice. Put it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes. If you use it several times in one day, don't microwave it as long the other times. It works just the same as a wheat pillow. I also use field corn (not sweet corn) in mine. I like that better than the rice. I don't like the smell of the rice, but if you have it on hand it works just fine.
> 
> Tami


I have some "microwave slippers" which contain something that feels like grains (present given to me). They are really good when you have cold feet, and can afford to sit still for a few minutes, but then cool down and have to be re-warmed at intervals. Might be an idea to make similar.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> ACK! I made a Gwenie and no idea how! Hee hee.
> 
> This is the newest pic...I am crying I want this one so bad.


Aaawww, so cute, I hope you get it. Just gorgeous.


----------



## TNS

Well, folks, I'm waiting to see whether my friend Ann is going to get here. Both her flight and the earlier one are cancelled but another is only 'delayed' so maybe they will amalgamate them as some early passengers will drop out no doubt. I'm sitting at home waiting for updates as there's no point waiting at the airport if Ann can't get here in time for her medical appointment. I was looking forward so much to seeing her whilst she's still able to get about. Fingers crossed....just had a call, delayed another hour.
Meanwhile I'm learning to do magic loop to make DMIL some fingerless gloves which will fit. She has always got cold hands, and uses a pair DD gave her last year but they have gone baggy, and also she has lost a lot of weight so I though some ribbed ones might be good. They look exceedingly small but do stretch a lot so I think they'll be OK.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Rice, wheat, cherry pits, field corn, buckwheat hulls, all work great for heat packs! Note: if you use them a LOT, and you don't have much humidity, you might want to put a glass of water in the microwave with them once in a while. If the filling gets too dry, it might catch burn. I have never had to use the glass of water here, as we have a humidifier on the furnace, plenty of natural humidity in the summer, and from my cooking to keep enough humidity in the air for them.
> 
> Tami


Humidity factors are not usually a problem in Auckland, other than that they are high- but thanks for the warning- I remember being advised to use a glass of water when heating the pillow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It was a great day, didn't spend tooo much, was really good actually, David drove us to Ft. Collins and back and everywhere in between. We had fun, but we didn't get home until almost 730pm. As we were leaving Cheyenne I got a phone call from a friend that they were a little out from Torrington. Haven't seen them in, oh Lord, 30+ years, I grew up with their daughters, they lived right behind us, a very nice family. We will get together in the morning for breakfast, I can't wait to see them, will be so fun. Carol knits and crochets and spins also.
> David is heading back out to Michigan again tomorrow early so I'm just popping in to say hi and I've missed you all today, going to go get his sandwiches made and his snacks into the lunch box so that in the morning it's just put everything into the cooler that needs to go there and he doesn't have too wait on me.
> Giant hugs and love, hope everyone is doing well and those that need prayers, positive energy, and hugs, have them.


 :thumbup: But no spectacular photos? or are they still in your phone?


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Man, just watching the news and we have HORRIBLE ice and so many accidents. A fireman fell off a high interchange... I wish it weren't so late. I am now feeling really guilty about having caregiver come out tomorrow at 9 in the morning. One more day is not going to matter. Maybe I can try to call at 8 and see if they would like to reschedule. I will probably walk to mom's and hope I don't break my tailbone with a fall!!!! I will definitely call BFF and tell her not to even think about coming out for Sit and Stitch. We are going to have a winter weather watch until 6 PM tomorrow. I so hope DD is not supposed to fly or her flight is cancelled and that school is cancelled as well. No way do I want my new driver GD trying to drive to school....


The weather forecasts I have seen for the US have been showing massive snowfalls over so much of the country- it is hard when this is not the norm!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL ...Sam my living room walls are a bright gold already.....I used a sunflower yellow paint and then put a metallic gold stuff (can't think of what you call it) over it. Believe me it is a colorful room. I love jewel tones and that is definitely what I've got Not only that but if you look to the right side of the picture you see the alcove area that leads to my craft room is a royal purple. I love color.


lovely room, feels warm and comfy


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well I am here temporarily. Off to see my Mum as soon as David gets abck withthe car. She heads of to the UK tomorrow. 4 weeks in Bibury (? in the COtswalds) 2 weeks Maileg (?sp port to the Sheltands, a week in Scotland somewhere that has lots of standing stones and graves etc and a week on a canal boat being waited on hand and foot somewhere near you Kate I think (goes through that funny lock).
> Juat got myself an iPad mini, joining the many here with iPads. Waiting for David not just for the car but also for the password to our wireless system so I can set it all up.


two of those I know- Mallaig, and the Falkirk Wheel!


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I know I can always count on this group,to understand. Morning started with a call from home nursing on their way to interview mom. Well, no one bothered to tell us so told them to forget it and about toothed social worker's head off when we did go down to pick up mom. Then, caregivers apparently showed up at house with no one home for a "meet and greet" that was scheduled for TOMORROW. Paper work was not ready and, 3 hours later, after a trip to drugstore, the prescription was not called in. Mom is already starting to sound like she is going to not cooperate on caregiver but did say she wanted Gerry and I to not be involved anymore... Well, that means a caregiver or starve to death!!!!!! Sure hope things go smoothly tomorrow. The weather is so cold and grey. It would be depressing for anyone.
> 
> Mom was not sure how to work her phone, disoriented in her own home, but could remember that I had moved a chair on the deck. Hopefully, it will be smooth sailing tomorrow and she will at least give it a fair trial. (Amazingly, she has my phone number memorized.... Nothing wrong with her long term memory or intelligence.)


Prayers going out to you and your mom. Not the smooth start you had hoped for, but once she gets acclimated to being home again she might appreciate the caregiver's arrival each day. And it certainly will relieve you of some of the burden you have so lovingly given


----------



## siouxann

Nice rug Gwenie! That will brighten up even the darkest dullest day. Looks like the dog is giving it a seal of approval, too.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Your home looks so bright and cozy too. I didn't imagine you would be a "beige" sort of person, so this fits my vision of you and your home. Does anyone else had images of other people's homes? It's the same for me if I hear a play on the radio - imagine all the scenery and characters, then if I ever see a theatre or TV version, everything looks 'wrong' as it doesn't fit with my imagined world.


Well when Sam said she needed yellow my menatl response was but she has yellow walls. Now whether that is because that is how I visualised Gwens place or becuase she has said so in the past I don't know. And if you had asked me what colour the walls were I would looked at you as if you were stupid- how would I know? So go figure. The bright rug matches very well Gwen and looks great.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a glorious -12C/10F at the ridiculously early hour of 1:09am. The temperature is drop down to -17C/1F over the next hour. Brrr a bit chilly but when the sun come s up there will be some seriously awesome frost on the tree branches. I may have to open a window and get a couple photos. Not sure what the wind chill will be.
> 
> Morning coffee for today
> 
> Giant hugs for everyone. Soothing healing energy for those in need. Gentle hugs for those whose fm and arthritis is thinking it needs to act up instead of behaving.


Ridiculously early here, too- went to bed at 7 30 pm., There is so little of any interest on the telly, and no-one to talk to- had my appointment with the Cardiology Registrar yesterday- have been re-assigned to my GP, so that is good- that things are responding, positively to the pills.
Ringo, too likes 'coffee', although he does not often get the chance- he likes to partake of whatever I am eating. I bought a little petrol for the mower, so hopefully someone will turn up in the next few days before I have a hay paddock again! If it is not too hot I may get out and do it myself- but I don't try to catch the grass- too tough on my back!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> two of those I know- Mallaig, and the Falkirk Wheel!


Thats the name of the funny lock! Couldn't remember it.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> There's a hospice in Guernsey but not Alderney, but the hospital is small and everyone knows everyone in there, but no hospice as such. I will see what Ann is planning to do when we meet in a few hours time.
> 
> Jynx, I do hope your mums return home goes well after all the hiccups. Sounds like a lot of challenging situations along the way, not helped by the weather, but at least she has accepted that you need some respite. Big hug for being so caring of us all here in the midst of your own problems.


Do I read between the lines that Ann has been able to travel to Guernsey? I hope she has had the energy to make her appointment!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a glorious -12C/10F at the ridiculously early hour of 1:09am. The temperature is drop down to -17C/1F over the next hour. Brrr a bit chilly but when the sun come s up there will be some seriously awesome frost on the tree branches. I may have to open a window and get a couple photos. Not sure what the wind chill will be.
> 
> Morning coffee for today
> 
> Giant hugs for everyone. Soothing healing energy for those in need. Gentle hugs for those whose fm and arthritis is thinking it needs to act up instead of behaving.


lovely coffee, and will take all the good wishes with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> In Australia, we have it free to air so many people happy. However, if I watch it tomorrow, MUST set alarm to go get nieces from school. Was watching Mens Mogul event and forgot to watch the time. Now in DSF's bad books and he seems to be sulking just a little. Normally I go get what he wants usually chinese or pizza as Tuesday night is take a way night, but he has decided he will get his own.


I think part of the reason why we have no major coverage, is probably because no-one is in the running for medals I think- NZ'ers do rather take the attitude that they ought to have a high medal count- I seem to remember hearing some-one had come in at about 33rd- oh dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh My Goodness!! We are up to page 87??!! I havent even started this one. I have been busy with two cousins staying, appointments with DD and busy at mums. Then by the time I catch up a bit at home and water the pots... nearly bedtime.
> I might try reading backwards again. I hope everyone has been ok and safe and warm.
> Victoria has quite a lot of bush fires this week... today we had very bad smoke all over our city.


Good to see you online! I have been worrying- I could see from the map you posted on facebook where Geelong is in relation to the fires- too close for comfort by the looks!


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like you are going to be in for some rough times ahead. It is good you are not ambivalent about living at her place and I would not hesitate to tell her so that they know they need to sell it when the time comes. I am sure they are just trying to protect their memories by keeping it where they could visit.... Besides, that sounds like a prime piece of real estate and they may well need the money if they go into retirement or assisted living situations. I am learning the hard way that we cannot always fulfill our parent's wishes. Sorry she is feeling down though. It is hard to face our limitations, no matter what the reason.


Pup lover, I so agree with this. Especially the part about not being able to always fulfill parents' wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.
> 
> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


Your square is very beautiful! Is the cross stitch to your own design?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Well, folks, I'm waiting to see whether my friend Ann is going to get here. Both her flight and the earlier one are cancelled but another is only 'delayed' so maybe they will amalgamate them as some early passengers will drop out no doubt. I'm sitting at home waiting for updates as there's no point waiting at the airport if Ann can't get here in time for her medical appointment. I was looking forward so much to seeing her whilst she's still able to get about. Fingers crossed....just had a call, delayed another hour.
> Meanwhile I'm learning to do magic loop to make DMIL some fingerless gloves which will fit. She has always got cold hands, and uses a pair DD gave her last year but they have gone baggy, and also she has lost a lot of weight so I though some ribbed ones might be good. They look exceedingly small but do stretch a lot so I think they'll be OK.


Hoping for the best on both counts!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thats the name of the funny lock! Couldn't remember it.


 :thumbup: I only remember it because I saw it while I was there in 2011!


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY PEG! I know I am late but have been so busy today I haven't had a chance to drop by earlier. I hope you have had or are having a wonderful day and I wish a wonderful year for you with all good things coming your way. Shirley Here is my birthday wish for you.


Words escape me - your quilt top painting is simply awesome. You are so talented!


----------



## siouxann

tami_ohio said:


> If you have regular long cooking rice, not the instant stuff, take a sock or make a "pillow" and fill it with the rice. Put it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes. If you use it several times in one day, don't microwave it as long the other times. It works just the same as a wheat pillow. I also use field corn (not sweet corn) in mine. I like that better than the rice. I don't like the smell of the rice, but if you have it on hand it works just fine.
> 
> Tami


When my daughter was young, she would get ear aches often. Her grandmother told me to use a sock (a small one that would just cover her ear) and put salt in it and heat it. Microwaves hadn't been invented yet so I heated the salt in a pan and used a funnel to get it into the sock. That worked well for her.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.
> 
> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


Yes, my daughter lives in Maidenhead, only a few hundred yards from the river, in a ground floor flat. We have been a bit anxious for her, but so far she has not been affected. I just keep watching the on-line reports and hoping for the best.


----------



## siouxann

Just heard on the news that Shirley Temple Black has died. She was so much loved as a child and so much admired as an adult. RIP


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.
> 
> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


Beautiful work! Your square is gorgeous, and the blackwork sampler is quite stunning.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just heard on the news- that Shirley Temple Black has died in her mid 80's. We used to see her on the big screen when visiting Whakatane- the East Coast Cinemas seemed to run all the oldies like Laurel and Hardy- I guess they may have bought them and ofcourse running the films through the projector is good for them- and if people will pay? Dad and my Brothers had a fun visit to the old Flea House in Te Kaha- my dad was very fond of Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Just heard on the news that Shirley Temple Black has died. She was so much loved as a child and so much admired as an adult. RIP


Snap!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL ...Sam my living room walls are a bright gold already.....I used a sunflower yellow paint and then put a metallic gold stuff (can't think of what you call it) over it. Believe me it is a colorful room. I love jewel tones and that is definitely what I've got Not only that but if you look to the right side of the picture you see the alcove area that leads to my craft room is a royal purple. I love color.


Your house makes me warm just looking at the picture. If I didn't live in an apartment that I'd have to re-paint if I move, I'd sure have color on the walls instead of the dead white.
The first house we rented after we married, I painted the kitchen lavender...my love of purple isn't recent!!!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you for the Birthday Greetings - older than dirt now - dh made Chicken Cordon Bleu for supper and we had a half bottle of good wine. Nothing gets better than that.
> 
> Peggy


Not having to cook on your birthday was a great present!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY PEG! I know I am late but have been so busy today I haven't had a chance to drop by earlier. I hope you have had or are having a wonderful day and I wish a wonderful year for you with all good things coming your way. Shirley Here is my birthday wish for you.


How beautiful! I'm sure Granny Peg will love it as much as I do.
JK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Look what I has arrived in the mail today. I am so excited :-D


Lucky you! What a treat.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.
> 
> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


I have been following the news about the River Thames, I do hope any one near there has had the sense to leave if needed and not try and stay. 
Sending soothing healing hugs to you. 
WOW!!!! love love love the photos today. Wouldn't be able to choose only one they are all wonderfully done.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Just heard on the news- that Shirley Temple Black has died in her mid 80's. We used to see her on the big screen when visiting Whakatane- the East Coast Cinemas seemed to run all the oldies like Laurel and Hardy- I guess they may have bought them and ofcourse running the films through the projector is good for them- and if people will pay? Dad and my Brothers had a fun visit to the old Flea House in Te Kaha- my dad was very fond of Charlie Chaplin.


I was just reading abut it too. How very sad. I love her movies.


----------



## jknappva

David is heading back out to Michigan again tomorrow early so I'm just popping in to say hi and I've missed you all today, going to go get his sandwiches made and his snacks into the lunch box so that in the morning it's just put everything into the cooler that needs to go there and he doesn't have too wait on me. 
Giant hugs and love, hope everyone is doing well and those that need prayers, positive energy, and hugs, have them.[/quote]

Sounds like a fun day today with friends. And I know you enjoyed having David home for several days. Praying he'll have safe travels.
JK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a glorious -12C/10F at the ridiculously early hour of 1:09am. The temperature is drop down to -17C/1F over the next hour. Brrr a bit chilly but when the sun come s up there will be some seriously awesome frost on the tree branches. I may have to open a window and get a couple photos. Not sure what the wind chill will be.
> 
> Morning coffee for today
> 
> Giant hugs for everyone. Soothing healing energy for those in need. Gentle hugs for those whose fm and arthritis is thinking it needs to act up instead of behaving.


Good morning, Caren...but after your being up so early, you're probably back in bed by now. Thank you for the morning coffee and the lovely sentiment.
Hugs,


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, my daughter lives in Maidenhead, only a few hundred yards from the river, in a ground floor flat. We have been a bit anxious for her, but so far she has not been affected. I just keep watching the on-line reports and hoping for the best.


So glad to hear she has been ok, so far!

I have just been speaking with Tessa in Emsworth- the water is in their basement- but not up to the floor boards- so, so far they are ok too!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.
> 
> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


Lovely needlework...but then I expect nothing less from you! I'm so sorry the rain and soggy weather continues to plague everyone....I'm glad you're on higher ground and don't have that worry.
Jk


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren...but after your being up so early, you're probably back in bed by now. Thank you for the morning coffee and the lovely sentiment.
> Hugs,


Good morning, June- I have been up since just on 12 mid-night so will head back to bed for a bit! Ringo is chewing his breakfast dish, one of those little trays for small dogs- he has to be on a reduction diet to maintain his waistline- mind you I probably just blew it for him, he has also had a small pancake! But as I have been unable to afford dog biscuits for a month now- I think he likes to have carbohydrate in some form or other- one of his very favourites is Cauliflower Cheese- and when I made a proper bechamel recently he skoffed the carrot that I had sweated in it!


----------



## siouxann

Julie, my daughter has a receipt for making dog biscuits. If you would like to have it, I can send it to you. It is much less expensive than buying them, and her dog always loved them.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, my daughter has a receipt for making dog biscuits. If you would like to have it, I can send it to you. It is much less expensive than buying them, and her dog always loved them.


That is very kind of you, Sue- I have pm'd you! J.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, June- I have been up since just on 12 mid-night so will head back to bed for a bit! Ringo is chewing his breakfast dish, one of those little trays for small dogs- he has to be on a reduction diet to maintain his waistline- mind you I probably just blew it for him, he has also had a small pancake! But as I have been unable to afford dog biscuits for a month now- I think he likes to have carbohydrate in some form or other- one of his very favourites is Cauliflower Cheese- and when I made a proper bechamel recently he skoffed the carrot that I had sweated in it!


Good morning, dear Julie!! It's so hard when we have to deny our fur-babies their treats. And we both know our dog-babies do love their food. My cat, who is now 11 yrs old, has always regulated what she ate although she always has dry food available. After she was adult, she weighed within an oz of her former weight every time she went for her annual check-up. This last check-up in Jan. she had lost almost a lb and that's a lot. But she's still healthy. She sleeps a lot so she's not eating as much. Praying she'll have many more years with me. But we know their lives are much shorter than ours.
So glad you still have your dr. And hope someone comes by and cuts your grass so you won't have to struggle with it.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Please be very careful! All of you down South where this storm has hit, its just not worth it. Prayers being sent for all of you to stay safe and warm.



Dreamweaver said:


> Man, just watching the news and we have HORRIBLE ice and so many accidents. A fireman fell off a high interchange... I wish it weren't so late. I am now feeling really guilty about having caregiver come out tomorrow at 9 in the morning. One more day is not going to matter. Maybe I can try to call at 8 and see if they would like to reschedule. I will probably walk to mom's and hope I don't break my tailbone with a fall!!!! I will definitely call BFF and tell her not to even think about coming out for Sit and Stitch. We are going to have a winter weather watch until 6 PM tomorrow. I so hope DD is not supposed to fly or her flight is cancelled and that school is cancelled as well. No way do I want my new driver GD trying to drive to school....


----------



## nittergma

It's free here if I can get the right station but so far, no luck. One year I stayed up so late every night watching it I probably annoyed everyone with the tv on.


busyworkerbee said:


> In Australia, we have it free to air so many people happy. However, if I watch it tomorrow, MUST set alarm to go get nieces from school. Was watching Mens Mogul event and forgot to watch the time. Now in DSF's bad books and he seems to be sulking just a little. Normally I go get what he wants usually chinese or pizza as Tuesday night is take a way night, but he has decided he will get his own.


----------



## Pup lover

Love the tea cup pup! What are you doing up at that hour? It is 7:37 a.m. here and our actual temp is -20f no windchill today. My garage door did not want to open, DH finally got it on the fourth try.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is a glorious -12C/10F at the ridiculously early hour of 1:09am. The temperature is drop down to -17C/1F over the next hour. Brrr a bit chilly but when the sun come s up there will be some seriously awesome frost on the tree branches. I may have to open a window and get a couple photos. Not sure what the wind chill will be.
> 
> Morning coffee for today
> 
> Giant hugs for everyone. Soothing healing energy for those in need. Gentle hugs for those whose fm and arthritis is thinking it needs to act up instead of behaving.


----------



## Pup lover

Good morning, beautiful work on both knitting and cross stitching!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.
> 
> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


----------



## Pup lover

Prayers for everyone there especially the fire fighters, hope all stay safe!



sugarsugar said:


> Oh My Goodness!! We are up to page 87??!! I havent even started this one. I have been busy with two cousins staying, appointments with DD and busy at mums. Then by the time I catch up a bit at home and water the pots... nearly bedtime.
> I might try reading backwards again. I hope everyone has been ok and safe and warm.
> Victoria has quite a lot of bush fires this week... today we had very bad smoke all over our city.


----------



## nittergma

Julie, at least Ringo likes stuff that is good for him. Cauliflower is low in calories. Hopefully you will be able to find some crunchy biscuit things for him. Our dogs love theirs too but they also have waistlines to watch!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I think part of the reason why we have no major coverage, is probably because no-one is in the running for medals I think- NZ'ers do rather take the attitude that they ought to have a high medal count- I seem to remember hearing some-one had come in at about 33rd- oh dear!


I think one of the lady snowboarders came in like 16 I think I heard yesterday.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The weather forecasts I have seen for the US have been showing massive snowfalls over so much of the country- it is hard when this is not the norm!


We did not get the predicted snow instead the temp had dropped to -17C/1F. we were to have had temps up to -7C/18F through out the day. Likely will not be getting many photos today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Grannypeg sorry to be late...Happy Birthday from me too.


pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, grannypeg!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

We are so proud of him. he's a fine young man.
Trisha



pammie1234 said:


> Just saw part of an interview about Alex Bilodeau, and I got tears in my eyes. What an impressive young man! His big brother has cerebral palsy and has also become quite the star himself. I don't usually cheer for a non-American, but this Canadian has won my heart!


----------



## ChrisEl

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We are so proud of him. he's a fine young man.
> Trisha


Saw the interview where he (Alex Bilodeau) teared up talking about his brother. Made me tear up too. Heard last night that he and his brother have raised quite a bit of money for charity.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: But no spectacular photos? or are they still in your phone?


I took a few pics, but nothing really impressive, it was a cold over cast day and the purchases were from World Market, Sprouts, a pair of tennis shoes from Famous Footwear on clearance, the Tea shop that we love, got our glasses adjusted, got Davids boots fitted properly. Then in Cheyenne we went to Barnes and Noble and Ross, just got a workout journal in hopes that I will exercise more if I write it down, and some underthings at Ross. I was good, only spent a little more than a hundred dollars all together.  
Well, I have pages and pages to get caught up on today as well as meeting up with friends and running some errands, good Lord, I need a nap now. lolol 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Ridiculously early here, too- went to bed at 7 30 pm., There is so little of any interest on the telly, and no-one to talk to- had my appointment with the Cardiology Registrar yesterday- have been re-assigned to my GP, so that is good- that things are responding, positively to the pills.
> Ringo, too likes 'coffee', although he does not often get the chance- he likes to partake of whatever I am eating. I bought a little petrol for the mower, so hopefully someone will turn up in the next few days before I have a hay paddock again! If it is not too hot I may get out and do it myself- but I don't try to catch the grass- too tough on my back!


I went to bed late and still was awake ridiculously early. Was back up by 12:15am the moon was lovely shinning through the branches of the trees so I took a couple photos of it through the window. Very good you have been reassigned to your GP. Luna likes to taste what ever I am eating, the seems to think it is her duty to taste test. Tall grass is not something I am overly fond of, unless I am planning on cutting hay. I do let one large area of the main yard grow for a sweeter hay, after that is is mowed and kept short. I would recommend getting someone to cut it for you, no need to hurt yourself.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> lovely coffee, and will take all the good wishes with it.


Glad you like it everyone deserves good wishes, makes for a lovely day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, my daughter lives in Maidenhead, only a few hundred yards from the river, in a ground floor flat. We have been a bit anxious for her, but so far she has not been affected. I just keep watching the on-line reports and hoping for the best.


Fingers and toes crossed that your daughter continues to be safe from the flooding.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Lucky you! What a treat.


Yes it really is a treat, I am very lucky as it is a gift.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren...but after your being up so early, you're probably back in bed by now. Thank you for the morning coffee and the lovely sentiment.
> Hugs,


I did lay back down for a bit but, Chrissy gets up around 4 ish every morning. I try to be up that is our quality time even if it is for a short time. We are the early risers here. You are welcome to for the morning coffee glad to share. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to hear she has been ok, so far!
> 
> I have just been speaking with Tessa in Emsworth- the water is in their basement- but not up to the floor boards- so, so far they are ok too!


OH NO!!! That is not good at all I do hope this stops soon, there are going to be so many homes that will not be habitable when the waters finally recede.


----------



## Grannypeg

I'm happy to hear that Ben is alright. Must have been quite scary for both Ben and Marianne.



busyworkerbee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, prayers answered.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Love the tea cup pup! What are you doing up at that hour? It is 7:37 a.m. here and our actual temp is -20f no windchill today. My garage door did not want to open, DH finally got it on the fourth try.


I was up getting photos of the moon to post to a friend. It is not that early if you are in a different time zone, which my brain is most of the the time. The truck had to really think as to if it wanted to start this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I took a few pics, but nothing really impressive, it was a cold over cast day and the purchases were from World Market, Sprouts, a pair of tennis shoes from Famous Footwear on clearance, the Tea shop that we love, got our glasses adjusted, got Davids boots fitted properly. Then in Cheyenne we went to Barnes and Noble and Ross, just got a workout journal in hopes that I will exercise more if I write it down, and some underthings at Ross. I was good, only spent a little more than a hundred dollars all together.
> Well, I have pages and pages to get caught up on today as well as meeting up with friends and running some errands, good Lord, I need a nap now. lolol
> Hugs


Good morning Kaye! You were busy yesterday. I must remember to get my glasses adjusted they are a bit loose and makes for constant slipping down the nose. I can imagine David feels much better with boots that fit properly. My dad always had to get his boots fitted he had odd shaped feet. You did do very well on keeping the spending down. I have to get a new wiper for my truck, turned them on last night and the driver side broke in half. This will be the second time that has happened in the past 6 months. :?


----------



## Gweniepooh

beautiful square and cross stitch.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, the River Thames around Windsor is flooded and there is a lot of water in several villages. I am so glad I do not live near the river and we are quite high here too.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing hugs to those who need them and a big hug to everyone.
> 
> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


----------



## RookieRetiree

These are so good -- we made a Mexican chocolate version and added some cinnamon and cayenne pepper -- they were very very good.



NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to share a recipe I tried yesterday - oooooooh-eeeee, it is good (in my humble opinion).
> 
> *Chocolate Lava Cakes* (from Food Network...The Pioneer Woman show)
> 
> Those are sooo delicious mmm have made them a few times. Never thought of dividing it though. As for the eggs what if you mixed the eggs they way they say then divide that freeze what you are not using for future use. Just a thought. I also would use tangerine or orange extract instead of vanilla, might add a little zest as well to really make it pop. Oh dear now I 'm in trouble  but the good kind :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris wrote:
Yes, my daughter lives in Maidenhead, only a few hundred yards from the river, in a ground floor flat. We have been a bit anxious for her, but so far she has not been affected. I just keep watching the on-line reports and hoping for the best.

_____________________________
I used to wonder why everyone didn't live along the river and built further away. After living right beside the Rhine, but thankfully high enough up, I learned why. Amazing that overnight, where I had walked shortly before the water would be 3 times over my head, or more. The barges couldn't get under the bridges any more and even though the bank was high for the hi-rise, the parking wasn't available during this time. I always felt so sorry for the people living on the islands in the Rhine, but I guess they were used to it. Apparently the Rhine used to castastrophically flood only every couple hundred years, but it has changed now. Hoping your DD will continue to be safe and not have any damage done.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cool---I love their magazine.

re: Caren's packet with magazine and yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Funny you should mention the Mexican chocolate with cayenne...our house guest just gave me some dark chocolate called Chili and Cherries. It had Ancho and Chipolte chilies along with dried cherries. OMG! It was FABULOUS; has a slight bite to it.

Oh, also thanks for those that commented on the room & rug. I loved that some of you (i.e. TNS) pictured bold colors for me. Also appreciated the comment (and I'm sorry I forgot who said it) that the room looked warm and cozy. That's how I want my home to look; lived in, cozy, and welcoming. Wish you all could come for a visit...we just wouldn't have enough beds...LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> These are so good -- we made a Mexican chocolate version and added some cinnamon and cayenne pepper -- they were very very good.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was a skeptic until I realized that it was working. Everyone is headed to DD#2's this weekend and we are supposed to have good weather for those travelling from Springfield, IL and Madison, WI.

Dreamweaver]I have considered getting one of those lights myself and think it would be really good for anyone with anxiety/depression issues during the winter. I really must get control of sleep issues again. I KNOW it is not healthy to be so sporadic and up so late. I know a little exercise would do a world of good.... Glad you are taking good care of yourself... With your schedule, it is even more important.

Hope you have good weather for driving up to WI this week-end.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope she doesn't run into all the flooding that is happening in the southern areas....wishing her a great trip!



darowil said:


> Well I am here temporarily. Off to see my Mum as soon as David gets abck withthe car. She heads of to the UK tomorrow. 4 weeks in Bibury (? in the COtswalds) 2 weeks Maileg (?sp port to the Sheltands, a week in Scotland somewhere that has lots of standing stones and graves etc and a week on a canal boat being waited on hand and foot somewhere near you Kate I think (goes through that funny lock).
> Juat got myself an iPad mini, joining the many here with iPads. Waiting for David not just for the car but also for the password to our wireless system so I can set it all up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Both are lovely --- our squares will coordinate -I'm sending green and purple ones.



> PurpleFi -- my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


----------



## ChrisEl

During these cold, snowy days (at least in North America), I thought I would share a link to a wonderful radio program. The Diane Rehm show has been on public radio in the Washington DC area for many years, and you can listen online to past shows. She is a master interviewer and makes almost any topic interesting; I especially like her author discussions and the health shows. The recent show on chronic pain management (look for link on the column on the right) was very interesting, and she also interviewed the author of the new book on Robert Louis Stevensons wife on January 29. I find her programs wonderful to listen to while sewing, knitting, etc. Here is the link: http://thedianerehmshow.org/ In the U.S. some public radio stations around the country carry this program as well.


----------



## nittergma

Purplefi, Your square and cros stitch are beautiful!! I've tried cross stitch because I love it so much but I cannot count straight, it always ends of off by a couple of stitches! My eyes probably wouldn't do it now anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra...Wow, you did great keeping the price down like that and you got a lot of things for your money. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I always have sticker shock when I get to the register.

Caren...I wonder why we don't all have those blocks that Bonnie talks about. Not quite as cold as what she gets, but still, I think we could use them too. Wonder if they even sell them here?

Sure hope Tessa will be alright. We used to flood up to the top of the basement stairs every spring. It was a farmhouse and it seems there must have been an underground spring that decided to run through the basement when we had the spring thaw. So far, knock on wood, this basement has been ok, but different house, different area.

Dreamweaver...This is awful that you will be going out on the ice. I know I wouldn't go out. If you do go out I hope you have salt to throw down on it or sand to give you something for your feet to grip onto. Breaking a hip is deadly. So sorry to hear about the firefighter.

TNS...Hope you get to see your friend. I know it would mean so much to you. Please let her know we care about her and I send her love across the miles. That's great that you are challenging yourself with learning Magic Loop. I think we keep our minds sharper by challenging them with new things like that. I like the idea of the ribbed fingerless mitts. They could fit a lot more sizes that way.

Siouxann & Julie...Just read about that online also. She certainly gave us a lot of pleasure with her movies.

Grannypeg...Your BD dinner sounds lovely. DH must be quite a chef. Glad it was lovely.

Onthewingsofadove...just knit the fower petals and knit them attached to one another. Now she can use them without all those ends. BRAVO!!! Our creativity on here is endless.

Darowil...Your mother sounds amazing doing all of those fabulous things on her tour. Hoping this trip is all she expects and more.

Julie...I love it when countries that aren't the biggest and don't win all the medals still get in there and try. It must be a fabulous experience for them to meet all the people from other countries and I was so inspired once by the movie they made of 2 bob sledders from a small country. I love hearing about New Zealand, just wish they gave you more help.


----------



## nittergma

I had a pair of those slippers that have flax seeds in them. I stored them in a cupboard downstairs where we store craft things. I got them out and heated them up in their little bag, when I pulled them out some seeds spilled on the floor. When I looked at it it looked as though a mouse had gotten in the bag and chewed them and ate some flax seeds! Grrrr! We have an old house and when the weather turns real cold mice want to move in! They love flax seeds! I had bought some to plant last year and mice at all of them! I guess I'll have to pick a new storage place.


tami_ohio said:


> Rice, wheat, cherry pits, field corn, buckwheat hulls, all work great for heat packs! Note: if you use them a LOT, and you don't have much humidity, you might want to put a glass of water in the microwave with them once in a while. If the filling gets too dry, it might catch burn. I have never had to use the glass of water here, as we have a humidifier on the furnace, plenty of natural humidity in the summer, and from my cooking to keep enough humidity in the air for them.
> 
> Tami


----------



## nittergma

Thanks Joy. I wondered if it would be on the Cleveland stations. My BIL has an antenna that will pick up both 
cleveland and Youngstown, He probably gets it on his.


jheiens said:


> The last time I looked at a TV listing from the Warren paper, I think they were being broadcast from Cleveland stations and, maybe, only other Cable stations, Noni.
> 
> I haven't been able to see them either. Just checked the TV and found they speed skating on channel 4 which is the Cable # for NBC out of Youngstown.
> 
> Best I can do for you, sorry. Because SIL works for Time Warner, that is what we have and I don't have whatever additional cables are available elsewhere in the house.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

nittergma said:


> Purplefi, Your square and cros stitch are beautiful!! I've tried cross stitch because I love it so much but I cannot count straight, it always ends of off by a couple of stitches! My eyes probably wouldn't do it now anyway.


I'd hate to say how many stitches my cross stitch was out - but I CHEAT!!!! I too can't do it any more.


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> Photo for today is one of my finished squares (not blocked) and some cross stitch I did years ago..


Love the square and the cross stitch. I have an unfinished x stitch that may get done one day. Your sampler is also wonderful.

Here are my finished squares. I have individuals if you want a better look


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purplefi...Your square is beautiful and great job of getting it to lie flat if that isn't even blocked!!! It isn't purple???? Oh wait, I see purple flowers. Whew!!! LOL Love the cross stitch too. Just lovely work. Oh wow!!! Just saw the sampler too. How fabulous.:thumbup: 

Sugarsugar...Sorry to hear about all the fires. Hope they can keep them from getting to homes and control them before too much wild life suffers or dies.

Carol...You would think they would have put up warning flares and put sand down at least if they didn't want to use salt. Did they run out?? So glad your son is ok after spinning out on that ice.

Microwave...If using water in it do not disturb it if it is over a minute. Just leave it to cool down. I have been warned that the molecules get to excited and the water can explode if moved. Can be avoided by using a wooden object in the cup. Follow the instructions for length of time on the microwave and you should be ok. It is a rare occurrance.

Darowil...Cute story about Vicky and the Queen. Hope DH got home eventually so you could leave to see your mother.

Gwen...Sure hope you are able to transfer your patterns. I think even updating on the same computer can be a problem, but from what you are going through, changing computers is even worse. That is a lot of time and work you put into sorting all those patterns.

Tami...Oh, we do tend to get mixed up. LOL Hope DH had a happy birthday.

Puplover...Hope mom can find one of those lights if you think it would help. I saw one recently at a medical supply company and wished I could have gotten it. Oh just read your original post and see that she has heart problems too and a huge place that neither can take care of. Big Hugs. This is not easy.

Sorlenna...Don't pressure yourself with this sweater. We can only give you our heartfelt thanks for doing this in memory of Charlotte. I found myself almost in tears again this morning just thinking of her. Still hard to get hold of. 

Oh no, I just don't have time to catch up. I'm going to miss a big chunk of the TP.  I've been working back to front, so missed the middle. Will check in perhaps later, but have to get some things done. I will post a few photos though on another post and then I'm off. Hugs all.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Good morning, dear Julie!! It's so hard when we have to deny our fur-babies their treats. And we both know our dog-babies do love their food. My cat, who is now 11 yrs old, has always regulated what she ate although she always has dry food available. After she was adult, she weighed within an oz of her former weight every time she went for her annual check-up. This last check-up in Jan. she had lost almost a lb and that's a lot. But she's still healthy. She sleeps a lot so she's not eating as much. Praying she'll have many more years with me. But we know their lives are much shorter than ours.
> So glad you still have your dr. And hope someone comes by and cuts your grass so you won't have to struggle with it.
> Hugs
> Junek


I guess Ringo is self-regulating of a certain sort- if it is available it gets eaten! it was worse when he had the competition of Rufus- the two of them would eat and growl if either came near (well sometimes it was down right mayhem fighting over food) Except for his one big biscuit that seems to be his emergency supply down here near the computer- he inspects it from time to time to make sure it is still there, but with out Rufus around I don't think he will ever eat it now!
I am hoping not to have to push the mower around- but may have to! At least I have got some petrol now!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love, love, love the squares! 


EJS said:


> Love the square and the cross stitch. I have an unfinished x stitch that may get done one day. Your sampler is also wonderful.
> 
> Here are my finished squares. I have individuals if you want a better look


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, at least Ringo likes stuff that is good for him. Cauliflower is low in calories. Hopefully you will be able to find some crunchy biscuit things for him. Our dogs love theirs too but they also have waistlines to watch!


Cauliflower has to be one of my all time favourite vegetables- so he gets that when I do too- did not realise it was low in calories- I must use it more often!


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG we already have 1/4 inch of snow & ice built up and it isn't suppose to get bad until tonight! DD has gone to work but her boyfriend and told her that if it is bad when she gets off at 5 pm that he will come up there in his 4 wheel drive and pick her up. God bless him! So glad we don't get it like you all up north.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I think one of the lady snowboarders came in like 16 I think I heard yesterday.


Still nowhere near medal status which is what all NZ'ers expect!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH is doing the dishes for me (pots & pans) so I don't stress my hands and I need to go dry them and put them away. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> We did not get the predicted snow instead the temp had dropped to -17C/1F. we were to have had temps up to -7C/18F through out the day. Likely will not be getting many photos today.


You still need to take care, Caren!


----------



## PurpleFi

EJS said:


> Love the square and the cross stitch. I have an unfinished x stitch that may get done one day. Your sampler is also wonderful.
> 
> Here are my finished squares. I have individuals if you want a better look


Your square are lovely. I was going to crochet one, but after this morning I might think better of it. A friend came over and we attempted to follow a very simple (that's what it said) pattern for a pansey. I managed to do one petal that looked very lopsided and she did a who flower that looked - well we just couldn't find words to describe it. Then we tried to follow a chart but ended up laughing so much that we gave up. Our conclusion was that it was just easier to make it up as you go along!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I took a few pics, but nothing really impressive, it was a cold over cast day and the purchases were from World Market, Sprouts, a pair of tennis shoes from Famous Footwear on clearance, the Tea shop that we love, got our glasses adjusted, got Davids boots fitted properly. Then in Cheyenne we went to Barnes and Noble and Ross, just got a workout journal in hopes that I will exercise more if I write it down, and some underthings at Ross. I was good, only spent a little more than a hundred dollars all together.
> Well, I have pages and pages to get caught up on today as well as meeting up with friends and running some errands, good Lord, I need a nap now. lolol
> Hugs


Sleep well, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I went to bed late and still was awake ridiculously early. Was back up by 12:15am the moon was lovely shinning through the branches of the trees so I took a couple photos of it through the window. Very good you have been reassigned to your GP. Luna likes to taste what ever I am eating, the seems to think it is her duty to taste test. Tall grass is not something I am overly fond of, unless I am planning on cutting hay. I do let one large area of the main yard grow for a sweeter hay, after that is is mowed and kept short. I would recommend getting someone to cut it for you, no need to hurt yourself.


Ringo and Luna alike! I am glad she is growing up for you- and at some points in the past I was almost in despair of her antics!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> OH NO!!! That is not good at all I do hope this stops soon, there are going to be so many homes that will not be habitable when the waters finally recede.


I agree totally!


----------



## Sorlenna

TNS said:


> Well, folks, I'm waiting to see whether my friend Ann is going to get here.


I hope Ann is able to get there and that you have a good visit. May she be wrapped in love & light and the rest of her days be gentle.

Jynx, I hope Mom can get adjusted to the help and that things settle for you.

Julie, I'd come and cut your grass for you if I could! If you end up doing it, be sure to stay cool and hydrated.

Beautiful squares from all who posted--it's on my list to do and am mulling a couple of different things.

I had a dream last night about a crocheted dress! I'm also wondering if I could do a similar version of the cardigan in crochet; three or four other designs are in the works now, too. I keep hoping one day I will catch up with myself, but at least I have ideas to go on with. :mrgreen: I guess it's a catch 22 but I won't complain!

Off to work now--hope all are warm/cool, safe, well, and dry. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Went to last night's knitting guild meeting and they had the Knitting Olympics. Gave out little fluorescent bracelets for us all to wear and then they gave out knitting challenges. The first needed two people as you were supposed to do long tail cast on with one person doing the 1 part of the cast on like what is wrapped around your thumb and the other person doing the throwing around the needle. Then they had people knit behind their backs, got a photo of that, and people had to knit with gloves or mittens on, fingerless not allowed. A very beautiful young girl, still in high school, sat at our table. Her knitting was astounding and she could knit lace and lightly participate in conversation. She is also a singer and dancer. I asked her if I could photograph what she was working on and she said yes. She also said I could post her photo with her face and she is wearing a gorgeous shawl wrapped around and held with a belt. What a lovely young lady. I think she should be a model when they have the knitting fashion show. I also won something. Each time we have a raffle. I purchased 3 tickets for $1. Normally get none or one at the most. I won the big prize, a lovely purse worth $30 that is for knitting. Perfect for a small project and places for all the extras.


----------



## martina

We had a lot of rain and strong winds in the night, but it is calm and dry at the moment. London transport has called off the planned strike for this week so at least people will be able to travel as normal. Both my sons and their partners will be glad as they work there and the eldest has to get to France for a meeting on Thursday so his travel will be easier. We still have no trains directly to London but they are gradually doing what repairs they can. Fortunately I don't need to get there at the moment. I was going in a couple of weeks but have abandoned that for now. No news otherwise really. I have abandoned the knitted blanket and am converting it to a granny square type as it wasn't looking as I wanted. Annoying but sometimes what we see in our mind's eye isn't what we end up with. Take care all. Prayers for those needing them.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny you should mention the Mexican chocolate with cayenne...our house guest just gave me some dark chocolate called Chili and Cherries. It had Ancho and Chipolte chilies along with dried cherries. OMG! It was FABULOUS; has a slight bite to it.
> 
> Oh, also thanks for those that commented on the room & rug. I loved that some of you (i.e. TNS) pictured bold colors for me. Also appreciated the comment (and I'm sorry I forgot who said it) that the room looked warm and cozy. That's how I want my home to look; lived in, cozy, and welcoming. Wish you all could come for a visit...we just wouldn't have enough beds...LOL


After seeing the picture of your truck, I couldn't imagine you having anything as bland as beige anywhere!
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...I love it when countries that aren't the biggest and don't win all the medals still get in there and try. It must be a fabulous experience for them to meet all the people from other countries and I was so inspired once by the movie they made of 2 bob sledders from a small country. I love hearing about New Zealand, just wish they gave you more help.


I think my big problem financially, stems from selling my house in Christchurch, in 1992. But I really wanted closure on the first marriage, and had fallen for Faleupolu, and life seemed really hopeful- just never envisaged life without him, this way. The Pension works better when there is two of you, but I am grateful we still have Universal Superannuation. And especially for my Super Gold Card, which is what allows me to travel for free after 9 am., that is how come I had my recent trip to Waiheke Island. Today when I go out shopping I will walk out at 8 - 55am., and with luck the bus will be there in ten minutes or so- with the traffic at that time of day I always allow a margin for crossing the road!


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Love the square and the cross stitch. I have an unfinished x stitch that may get done one day. Your sampler is also wonderful.
> 
> Here are my finished squares. I have individuals if you want a better look


Love, love, love your squares. This afghan is going to be so special with all the love knitted into these squares.
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Ann is able to get there and that you have a good visit. May she be wrapped in love & light and the rest of her days be gentle.
> 
> Jynx, I hope Mom can get adjusted to the help and that things settle for you.
> 
> Julie, I'd come and cut your grass for you if I could! If you end up doing it, be sure to stay cool and hydrated.
> 
> Beautiful squares from all who posted--it's on my list to do and am mulling a couple of different things.
> 
> I had a dream last night about a crocheted dress! I'm also wondering if I could do a similar version of the cardigan in crochet; three or four other designs are in the works now, too. I keep hoping one day I will catch up with myself, but at least I have ideas to go on with. :mrgreen: I guess it's a catch 22 but I won't complain!
> 
> Off to work now--hope all are warm/cool, safe, well, and dry. Hugs & blessings!


 :thumbup: It would be lovely to meet up in my hay paddock, and have some cooling lemonade afterwards- I love homemade lemonade!
It is a lot of work writing up a pattern- all the proof reading one has to do!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG we already have 1/4 inch of snow & ice built up and it isn't suppose to get bad until tonight! DD has gone to work but her boyfriend and told her that if it is bad when she gets off at 5 pm that he will come up there in his 4 wheel drive and pick her up. God bless him! So glad we don't get it like you all up north.


And they weren't predicting the ice and snow for you until later today, were they? Most of the time it seems the forecasters are just guessing...I've stopped calling it forecasting or even educated guessing....
Now they're saying we won't get anything until late tomorrow afternoon. Hope they're right. My daughter started a new Bible Study class in Jan. and out of the 3 weeks, they've only managed to have one. For a while, it was 'if it's Wed, it's snow'!!
Please stay safe...hope DD's BF drives safely...4-wheel drive does NOT mean industructible on ice and snow. Hope Brantley gets home safely if he managed to get any work done in the bad weather.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Went to last night's knitting guild meeting and they had the Knitting Olympics. Gave out little fluorescent bracelets for us all to wear and then they gave out knitting challenges. The first needed two people as you were supposed to do long tail cast on with one person doing the 1 part of the cast on like what is wrapped around your thumb and the other person doing the throwing around the needle. Then they had people knit behind their backs, got a photo of that, and people had to knit with gloves or mittens on, fingerless not allowed. A very beautiful young girl, still in high school, sat at our table. Her knitting was astounding and she could knit lace and lightly participate in conversation. She is also a singer and dancer. I asked her if I could photograph what she was working on and she said yes. She also said I could post her photo with her face and she is wearing a gorgeous shawl wrapped around and held with a belt. What a lovely young lady. I think she should be a model when they have the knitting fashion show. I also won something. Each time we have a raffle. I purchased 3 tickets for $1. Normally get none or one at the most. I won the big prize, a lovely purse worth $30 that is for knitting. Perfect for a small project and places for all the extras.


And sensilbly no velcro on the bag!
Your young friend is a superb knitter!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is doing the dishes for me (pots & pans) so I don't stress my hands and I need to go dry them and put them away. TTYL


I'd already posted that I hoped Brantley got home safely from work if he worked. After reading this I realize he must be doing housework today!
JK


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> We had a lot of rain and strong winds in the night, but it is calm and dry at the moment. London transport has called off the planned strike for this week so at least people will be able to travel as normal. Both my sons and their partners will be glad as they work there and the eldest has to get to France for a meeting on Thursday so his travel will be easier. We still have no trains directly to London but they are gradually doing what repairs they can. Fortunately I don't need to get there at the moment. I was going in a couple of weeks but have abandoned that for now. No news otherwise really. I have abandoned the knitted blanket and am converting it to a granny square type as it wasn't looking as I wanted. Annoying but sometimes what we see in our mind's eye isn't what we end up with. Take care all. Prayers for those needing them.


Glad you are still safe- and not desperately needing to travel- the damage to that line is horrific in places!


----------



## jheiens

Lovely avatar picture, Trisha'

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
OMG we already have 1/4 inch of snow & ice built up and it isn't suppose to get bad until tonight! DD has gone to work but her boyfriend and told her that if it is bad when she gets off at 5 pm that he will come up there in his 4 wheel drive and pick her up. God bless him! So glad we don't get it like you all up north.

I know I said I was off but you know how it goes.... :roll: 
Gwen, I think ice is much worse than the snow. Hope people will be safe and so glad DD's boyfriend has 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Well I am here temporarily. Off to see my Mum as soon as David gets abck withthe car. She heads of to the UK tomorrow. 4 weeks in Bibury (? in the COtswalds) 2 weeks Maileg (?sp port to the Sheltands, a week in Scotland somewhere that has lots of standing stones and graves etc and a week on a canal boat being waited on hand and foot somewhere near you Kate I think (goes through that funny lock).
> Juat got myself an iPad mini, joining the many here with iPads. Waiting for David not just for the car but also for the password to our wireless system so I can set it all up.


I think you will love the IPad once you get used to it. So much faster response on the Internet than a laptop. I rarely use my husbands laptop unless I want to print something as only certain newer printers are compatible..
Wow! Your mom is going to have quite a fantastic vacation. Do you have family there for her to visit?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny you should mention the Mexican chocolate with cayenne...our house guest just gave me some dark chocolate called Chili and Cherries. It had Ancho and Chipolte chilies along with dried cherries. OMG! It was FABULOUS; has a slight bite to it.
> 
> Oh, also thanks for those that commented on the room & rug. I loved that some of you (i.e. TNS) pictured bold colors for me. Also appreciated the comment (and I'm sorry I forgot who said it) that the room looked warm and cozy. That's how I want my home to look; lived in, cozy, and welcoming. Wish you all could come for a visit...we just wouldn't have enough beds...LOL


When I was growing up in such a big family, company always meant using the floor, adults and kids. LOL Not sure I could do it now though.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> These are so good -- we made a Mexican chocolate version and added some cinnamon and cayenne pepper -- they were very very good.


That sounds delicious as well, will give it a try, no cinnamon though. Michael is deathly allergic.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a new rug for my living room. My sister picked it up at Goodwill and decided it wasn't the right size for her and gave it to me. Look brand new; no stains or animal smells. Check it out. Definitely brightens the room and is thicker than the one I had down which is nice on the feet. Dogs like it too.


Love the rug Gwen. Yes, it does look brand new! Don't understand where everyone is seeing your walls though??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And sensilbly no velcro on the bag!
> Your young friend is a superb knitter!


She said she started knitting at the age of 6 and has been knitting and crocheting ever since. Can you imagine knitting lace at a guild meeting and participating in conversation from time to time and all the confusion of hundreds of women around. Think lace is to her like stockinette is to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Your square - wonderful tho' it is it is green!!! With purple and lilac flowers I admit......
> 
> Love your cross stitch and the sampler is so elegant. Is there anything crafty you can't do?


 :thumbup: I can't wait to see the completed blanket, all the squares are so unique.


----------



## nittergma

Oh Gwen your room looks so bright, warm, and cozy!It would make want to get up and do something


Gweniepooh said:


> LOL ...Sam my living room walls are a bright gold already.....I used a sunflower yellow paint and then put a metallic gold stuff (can't think of what you call it) over it. Believe me it is a colorful room. I love jewel tones and that is definitely what I've got Not only that but if you look to the right side of the picture you see the alcove area that leads to my craft room is a royal purple. I love color.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL ...Sam my living room walls are a bright gold already.....I used a sunflower yellow paint and then put a metallic gold stuff (can't think of what you call it) over it. Believe me it is a colorful room. I love jewel tones and that is definitely what I've got Not only that but if you look to the right side of the picture you see the alcove area that leads to my craft room is a royal purple. I love color.


I found it. I love the gold walls and I know the picture can't begin to show the beauty of the metal glaze over the paint. I think I want my bedroom like this if I can ever get back up there for good instead of once a week, like now.


----------



## nittergma

It's one of mine too. I've heard of people using it as a substitute for mashed potatoes!


Gweniepooh said:


> OMG we already have 1/4 inch of snow & ice built up and it isn't suppose to get bad until tonight! DD has gone to work but her boyfriend and told her that if it is bad when she gets off at 5 pm that he will come up there in his 4 wheel drive and pick her up. God bless him! So glad we don't get it like you all up north.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Thats the name of the funny lock! Couldn't remember it.


We recently watched a documentary about the Falkirk wheel, interesting how it works.


----------



## sassafras123

Darowil, good on you treating yourself to new IPad.
TNS, continued prayers for Ann and you. It is tuff to watch loved one suffer so.
Gwen, hope you haven't lost your files. 2,000 patterns, oh my.
Sugar, hope you get a chance to slow down.
Josephine, your square and cross stitch are lovely.
Peg, a very happy birthday wish for you.
Carol, glad son ok. It must have been scary to be spinning on ice.
Julie, hope you get your lawn cut soon. Crazy thought, but I am crazy lady, do you have a neighbor with sheep or goats that would pasture them at your place for a day?
Angora, thank you for sharing your knitting group with us. Congratulations for winning purse. The shawls look heirloom. What a talented youn lady.


----------



## nittergma

LOL! Angora, that looked fun! Beautiful lace!! and purse! I'm amazed at how some people learn to do things so beautiful and unless she was born knitting not too many years experience!


Angora1 said:


> Went to last night's knitting guild meeting and they had the Knitting Olympics. Gave out little fluorescent bracelets for us all to wear and then they gave out knitting challenges. The first needed two people as you were supposed to do long tail cast on with one person doing the 1 part of the cast on like what is wrapped around your thumb and the other person doing the throwing around the needle. Then they had people knit behind their backs, got a photo of that, and people had to knit with gloves or mittens on, fingerless not allowed. A very beautiful young girl, still in high school, sat at our table. Her knitting was astounding and she could knit lace and lightly participate in conversation. She is also a singer and dancer. I asked her if I could photograph what she was working on and she said yes. She also said I could post her photo with her face and she is wearing a gorgeous shawl wrapped around and held with a belt. What a lovely young lady. I think she should be a model when they have the knitting fashion show. I also won something. Each time we have a raffle. I purchased 3 tickets for $1. Normally get none or one at the most. I won the big prize, a lovely purse worth $30 that is for knitting. Perfect for a small project and places for all the extras.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Went to last night's knitting guild meeting and they had the Knitting Olympics. Gave out little fluorescent bracelets for us all to wear and then they gave out knitting challenges. The first needed two people as you were supposed to do long tail cast on with one person doing the 1 part of the cast on like what is wrapped around your thumb and the other person doing the throwing around the needle. Then they had people knit behind their backs, got a photo of that, and people had to knit with gloves or mittens on, fingerless not allowed. A very beautiful young girl, still in high school, sat at our table. Her knitting was astounding and she could knit lace and lightly participate in conversation. She is also a singer and dancer. I asked her if I could photograph what she was working on and she said yes. She also said I could post her photo with her face and she is wearing a gorgeous shawl wrapped around and held with a belt. What a lovely young lady. I think she should be a model when they have the knitting fashion show. I also won something. Each time we have a raffle. I purchased 3 tickets for $1. Normally get none or one at the most. I won the big prize, a lovely purse worth $30 that is for knitting. Perfect for a small project and places for all the extras.


Everything is lovely,and looks like you are all having fun, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> I say let him snort - knitting rules! --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Pup lover said:


> I like milk in coffee and hot tea


In this cold, I am liking my 16 oz. mug...1/2 milk that I warm in the microwave, 1/2 coffee, unsweetened cocoa powdered whisked in and sweetener


----------



## nittergma

Wow! That must be a pattern where it doesn't show!


PurpleFi said:


> I'd hate to say how many stitches my cross stitch was out - but I CHEAT!!!! I too can't do it any more.


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> I suspect someone I ride with would much rather I have my knitting to keep me occupied than not on a long trip... :mrgreen:


I think so too...it has gotten to be kind of a joke between us...I tell him how to drive otherwise :evil:


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> I think so too...it has gotten to be kind of a joke between us...I tell him how to drive otherwise :evil:


Not to mention how much HE packs to take along. He's got nothing to say about the size of my knitting bag. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren...I wonder why we don't all have those blocks that Bonnie talks about. Not quite as cold as what she gets, but still, I think we could use them too. Wonder if they even sell them here?
> 
> Sure hope Tessa will be alright. We used to flood up to the top of the basement stairs every spring. It was a farmhouse and it seems there must have been an underground spring that decided to run through the basement when we had the spring thaw. So far, knock on wood, this basement has been ok, but different house, different area.
> 
> Heater blocks for our vehicles, we have them here. Most cars now have them already.At least where I am unless you by a VW, mine has started right up in weather where the wind chill is -45+. Except when the garage had the wiring wrong and something was draining it faster than it was charging. Even the car starts right up and it is a 2,000.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thank you


jheiens said:


> Lovely avatar picture, Trisha'
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to share a recipe I tried yesterday - oooooooh-eeeee, it is good (in my humble opinion).
> 
> *Chocolate Lava Cakes* (from Food Network...The Pioneer Woman show)
> 
> Those are sooo delicious mmm have made them a few times. Never thought of dividing it though. As for the eggs what if you mixed the eggs they way they say then divide that freeze what you are not using for future use. Just a thought. I also would use tangerine or orange extract instead of vanilla, might add a little zest as well to really make it pop. Oh dear now I 'm in trouble  but the good kind :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMY ideas, Caren!!!! I love the idea of the orange/tangerine in with the chocolate...yum, yum, yum. I like having quick things like this in my "stash" so when someone stops in or we decide in the afternoon to get together for dinner with the neighbors, I'm ready to rock 'n roll    That chocolate chip cookie recipe is good too...dangerous since it makes only two as well
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> Just saw part of an interview about Alex Bilodeau, and I got tears in my eyes. What an impressive young man! His big brother has cerebral palsy and has also become quite the star himself. I don't usually cheer for a non-American, but this Canadian has won my heart!


I saw that interview too, Pammie. What a nice, nice young man!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren...I wonder why we don't all have those blocks that Bonnie talks about. Not quite as cold as what she gets, but still, I think we could use them too. Wonder if they even sell them here?
> 
> Sure hope Tessa will be alright. We used to flood up to the top of the basement stairs every spring. It was a farmhouse and it seems there must have been an underground spring that decided to run through the basement when we had the spring thaw. So far, knock on wood, this basement has been ok, but different house, different area.
> 
> Heater blocks for our vehicles, we have them here. Most cars now have them already.At least where I am unless you by a VW, mine has started right up in weather where the wind chill is -45+. Except when the garage had the wiring wrong and something was draining it faster than it was charging. Even the car starts right up and it is a 2,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy them? I know we would need a mechanic if it is something put in the car.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

NanaCaren said:


> Look what I has arrived in the mail today. I am so excited :-D


Oh my goodness! How did you manage to receive that? A prize for ordering the magazine??? What fun!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Thank you


Beautiful lady. :thumbup: Love your new avatar. I do remember your smile though. Did you use this before as I remember your face and we have never met, even though I feel like we have.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am playing music that Charlotte sent me. I even danced a bit to it pretending I was a ballerina. I am so joyful to hear this beautiful music but feel like bursting into tears at the same time. Beautiful music, beautiful lady.


----------



## gottastch

tami_ohio said:


> If you have regular long cooking rice, not the instant stuff, take a sock or make a "pillow" and fill it with the rice. Put it in the microwave for no more than 2 minutes. If you use it several times in one day, don't microwave it as long the other times. It works just the same as a wheat pillow. I also use field corn (not sweet corn) in mine. I like that better than the rice. I don't like the smell of the rice, but if you have it on hand it works just fine.
> 
> Tami


Back in the days of knee-hi tube socks (before microwaves), my mom used to fill one of said tube socks (who lost its mate to holes or maybe because the dryer ate it) with rice and would just tie the leg opening shut. When she needed/wanted to refill it, she'd untie it, dump the old stuff out, fill it back up again and retie the overhand knot. I know this wasn't too safe back then because we had an old stove with a pilot light and she'd put the filled sock on a cookie sheet and fire up the oven to warm it - geees...we could have burned the house down numerous times, I bet...ahhhh, the good old days


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I believe I used a different picture once before, quite a while ago
Trisha


Angora1 said:


> Beautiful lady. :thumbup: Love your new avatar. I do remember your smile though. Did you use this before as I remember your face and we have never met, even though I feel like we have.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> my macbook has right click I use it all the time. One of my computer nerds keeps threatening to turn it off on me. He doesn't like it at all.


I'm looking through your posts to find what you got in the mail and can't find that post. Was it a knitting magazine and which one if it was??

So you have right click. My remote is just one solid piece???? Seems when I click it is all the same and not right or left. Puzzling. So many things say to R click.

I'm still trying to get off here. Addicting isn't it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I believe I used a different picture once before, quite a while ago
> Trisha


I do so hope we get to meet. You never know. I'm not all that far from the border. Looking forward to nicer weather when it will be more of a possibility.

See I'm still on here. LOL Music blaring away and KTP with a cuppa', what could be better. Love you all. Julie, hope you caught your bus with time to spare. So glad you have free transportation.

Gwen, saw June's warning about ice and 4 wheel. Yes, that is true, nothing helps on ice unless you have trucker chains like in the Alaska trucker series. Something that digs into the ice. Other than that driving is just plain dangerous and even with chains still dangerous. Prayers for the safety of all. Please keep us posted on your conditions.


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna said:


> Not to mention how much HE packs to take along. He's got nothing to say about the size of my knitting bag. LOL


Hahaha, I wish that was a problem for me, Sorlenna. DH's mom warned me WAY back when that my sweet DH only wore clothes because it was required by law. He just has no conception of what to wear or what even looks good together (we did find out he is color blind with colors that have the same value...orange/red, blue/purple, etc.) so he would be plenty happy to have one pair of jeans, one pair of shorts and just a few shirts...you know - to mix and match with the pants - LOL...he is so funny!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, your young friend is truly an amazing knitter. I also cannot imagine knitting a lace pattern so intricate while visiting. Congrats on winning the raffle. We have matching Christmas cactuses, mine is also still blooming beautifully.

TNS, hope Ann managed to get her flight & you are able to have a visit while she still can.

EJ, your squares are lovely. As are all that have been posted. Each one is unique


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, I wish that was a problem for me, Sorlenna. DH's mom warned me WAY back when that my sweet DH only wore clothes because it was required by law. He just has no conception of what to wear or what even looks good together (we did find out he is color blind with colors that have the same value...orange/red, blue/purple, etc.) so he would be plenty happy to have one pair of jeans, one pair of shorts and just a few shirts...you know - to mix and match with the pants - LOL...he is so funny!


Hmm. I'm not color blind, but I relate to his choices. I don't see the point of taking a lot of stuff either. I like dresses--one piece to throw on and done! :XD:


----------



## gottastch

Gwen - LOVE the rug!!! I tend to decorate in earth tones and throw some red in for that "splash" of color I like. I am thinking of repainting the upstairs this spring - ugh - hate to even think about all the work but it really needs it. 

So sorry you are getting "socked in" with ice/snow again. (I am going to whisper this)...we may get past 32 degrees F later this week and possibly close to 40 next week...all ABOVE 0 - yee haw...can't wait. That is truly a heat wave for us!!! This morning is the last of the bad cold for us for a while. I'm soooo ready to have some nicer weather!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Where do you buy them? I know we would need a mechanic if it is something put in the car.


I would think any auto parts place or garage should sell or be able to order a block heater. I'm not sure but think they are specific to different car make/models.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> She said she started knitting at the age of 6 and has been knitting and crocheting ever since. Can you imagine knitting lace at a guild meeting and participating in conversation from time to time and all the confusion of hundreds of women around. Think lace is to her like stockinette is to me.


I know I could not do it!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, good on you treating yourself to new IPad.
> TNS, continued prayers for Ann and you. It is tuff to watch loved one suffer so.
> Gwen, hope you haven't lost your files. 2,000 patterns, oh my.
> Sugar, hope you get a chance to slow down.
> Josephine, your square and cross stitch are lovely.
> Peg, a very happy birthday wish for you.
> Carol, glad son ok. It must have been scary to be spinning on ice.
> Julie, hope you get your lawn cut soon. Crazy thought, but I am crazy lady, do you have a neighbor with sheep or goats that would pasture them at your place for a day?
> Angora, thank you for sharing your knitting group with us. Congratulations for winning purse. The shawls look heirloom. What a talented youn lady.


we are not quite rural enough for sheep or goats- pity!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Cauliflower has to be one of my all time favourite vegetables- so he gets that when I do too- did not realise it was low in calories- I must use it more often!


Cauliflower is very low in calories as is celery. Celery actually burns more calories to eat it than it has. It is also good for the bones.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> You still need to take care, Caren!


Oh I am taking care, only went out to get a wiper replaced on my truck then back home. It was so clod with the wind chill last night I woke to frost on the inside of my bedroom window and frost on the hinges of the main door to the house.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Cauliflower is very low in calories as is celery. Celery actually burns more calories to eat it than it has. It is also good for the bones.


I can eat only well disguised celery- like in soup with lots of other veges!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I am taking care, only went out to get a wiper replaced on my truck then back home. It was so clod with the wind chill last night I woke to frost on the inside of my bedroom window and frost on the hinges of the main door to the house.


Mmmmmmm, that has to have been cold!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I can eat only well disguised celery- like in soup with lots of other veges!


I don't like celery cooked at all, but I will use celery seed for flavor. I rarely eat it raw, either. Just something about the texture I don't like, though the flavor is pleasant enough.


----------



## sassafras123

Oh help please. Want to make recipe with chicken and golden mushroom soup I think it had cream cheese also. Does anyone know what page it is on?


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Do I read between the lines that Ann has been able to travel to Guernsey? I hope she has had the energy to make her appointment!


She arrived after a delay, and we've had a lovely day just sitting in the kitchen with cups of tea, talking, then off to the hospital, and back home to mine until it was time to take her to the airport, and also to pick up DH on his return from Sweden/ UK. She is a lot weaker, and tires easily but is so determined to keep going and make it so easy to be in her company. Puts me to shame when I moan about things. She even joked about losing weight!


----------



## EJS

Well, we have received some of the ice/snow that everyone around us has been dealing with. School is closed today and may be again tomorrow if we get more as predicted. It is 32 out but the kids are doing well even though we will not let them out in it.
I spent a lot of time yesterday recovering from a bad night of no sleep and nausea. I finally got a nap from 1pm until about 4pm. Cooked a dinner of meatloaf, boiled potatoes (too tired to mash them) and English peas. Fell back to sleep around 8pm and got up long enough to go from chair to bed and slept thru to 6am. I am feeling much better.
I am going to go back through missed pages to see what I have missed.
Hugs to all and comforting thoughts for your day/night.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo and Luna alike! I am glad she is growing up for you- and at some points in the past I was almost in despair of her antics!


I am glad she is finally growing up, beagles are not me favorite breed just me. I would be lost without her now. She follows me all over the place she I am out walking. Kiwi goes sometimes but is getting older and finds it too cold outdoors.


----------



## tami_ohio

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't posted since Thursday and the reason is a serious one. On Thursday evening, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Its a primary in my right breast and not connected to the cancer that was located in my left breast 33 years ago. It was a mammogram that revealed this latest cancer. I've to see the surgeon this Thursday coming and will have the recommended surgery in 2-3 weeks. The full pathology report will influence the choice of procedure.
> 
> The family have been so good and prayers are being offered. It is treatable but the next 6 months are going to be rough. I'm knitting a bed jacket!! Practical and a good therapy for the mind at this worrying time.


Valerie, you will be in my prayers.

Tami


----------



## EJS

martina said:


> My prayers for all in need, as always. We had a calm dry day today, for a change. I am still knitting squares for my friends blanket, just corner to corner in garter stitch. Then assembly and finishing. It will be nice for her to have reminders of the baby clothes she knit for her granddaughter I think. Not being a Grandmother could one of you tell me if I am on the right track?
> Take care all.


Absolutely on the right track. I would adore such a thoughtful, lovingly crafted gift.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I don't like celery cooked at all, but I will use celery seed for flavor. I rarely eat it raw, either. Just something about the texture I don't like, though the flavor is pleasant enough.


Afraid it is the flavour that does not grab me- along with carrots, and brussels sprouts, apart from those I eat far more vegetables than my daughter who somehow is much more strictly vegetarian than am I!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Where do you buy them? I know we would need a mechanic if it is something put in the car.


Any of the auto stores should have them or at least know where to find the. Most of my cars have always had heater blocks before I bought them.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> She arrived after a delay, and we've had a lovely day just sitting in the kitchen with cups of tea, talking, then off to the hospital, and back home to mine until it was time to take her to the airport, and also to pick up DH on his return from Sweden/ UK. She is a lot weaker, and tires easily but is so determined to keep going and make it so easy to be in her company. Puts me to shame when I moan about things. She even joked about losing weight!


Isn't it a wonderful lesson for us when people are able to rise above the diagnosis and live their lives to the fullest possible! I don't know how I would handle that one!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Angora1 said:


> Went to last night's knitting guild meeting and they had the Knitting Olympics. Gave out little fluorescent bracelets for us all to wear and then they gave out knitting challenges. The first needed two people as you were supposed to do long tail cast on with one person doing the 1 part of the cast on like what is wrapped around your thumb and the other person doing the throwing around the needle. Then they had people knit behind their backs, got a photo of that, and people had to knit with gloves or mittens on, fingerless not allowed. A very beautiful young girl, still in high school, sat at our table. Her knitting was astounding and she could knit lace and lightly participate in conversation. She is also a singer and dancer. I asked her if I could photograph what she was working on and she said yes. She also said I could post her photo with her face and she is wearing a gorgeous shawl wrapped around and held with a belt. What a lovely young lady. I think she should be a model when they have the knitting fashion show. I also won something. Each time we have a raffle. I purchased 3 tickets for $1. Normally get none or one at the most. I won the big prize, a lovely purse worth $30 that is for knitting. Perfect for a small project and places for all the extras.


That is really beautiful, as is the young lady who made it. I am several times her age, but I cannot imagine making something like this, and being able to chat at the same time. She is a true artist. Please let her know how much we all admire her work. She really deserves some recognition.


----------



## tami_ohio

Angora, your square is beautiful!

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad she is finally growing up, beagles are not me favorite breed just me. I would be lost without her now. She follows me all over the place she I am out walking. Kiwi goes sometimes but is getting older and finds it too cold outdoors.


It is pretty remarkable that Kiwi is still with you- given her age and breed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really beautiful, as is the young lady who made it. I am several times her age, but I cannot imagine making something like this, and being able to chat at the same time. She is a true artist. Please let her know how much we all admire her work. She really deserves some recognition.


agreed!


----------



## tami_ohio

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just jumping in before going to the beginning to read from page 2. Great recipes again, Sam. I'll be making some of them for sure.
> I won't be attending the KAP in Ohio, but I feel like I've already been there. The other night I had a dream that I was sitting in a room full of ladies (sorry Sam, you weren't there)and everyone was knitting. In my dream I knew I was at the KAP. I was really enjoying myself, the way I know everyone will in Oct.
> Would appreciate your prayers and good thoughts for myself. Fifteen years ago I had a TIA, but haven't had any problem since, until last week. I've had tingling in my right foot and hand, and this morning, in my upper lip. I spent last Thursday in the ER, and had all kinds of tests, but will have to see a neurologist for more tests. I was told to go back to the ER if I had any more symptoms, and I'm still having them, so may go back tomorrow. Anyway, hope you'll remember me.
> I saw a beautiful cat painting in the early pages. You are very talented. Loved the snowdrops and primrose also. Woohoo! Spring is coming.Jinny


Jinny, You will be in my prayers. Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I am taking care, only went out to get a wiper replaced on my truck then back home. It was so clod with the wind chill last night I woke to frost on the inside of my bedroom window and frost on the hinges of the main door to the house.


Cold but makes such pretty patterns. I won a photo contest when I took my one course with a frost picture, way back when I was in my early 30's. Contest was just with the class I was in but for just being a stay-at-home housewife, I was pretty thrilled. That was when I lived in the farmhouse that flooded the basement right up to the top of the stairs every spring thaw. Yup, frost most nights on the inside of of the windows when we woke up. I wonder if I still have that photo somewhere. Probably in our basement, which doesn't flood in this house, thank goodness.


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS, glad you are getting over your flu. I imagine your kids/grandkids are excited for the snow if you usually don't get it. 
So far I have got through today with no pain meds. I got DH to help me wash my hair this am so feel almost human again. No shower yet, after the episode the other night I think a sponge bath will have to do until the stitches heal a little more.

As I was looking around the Internet I found this site. Maybe it is one you all know but lots of free patterns.

http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free&utm%5Fsource=February+Newsletter+2014&utm%5Fcampaign=64be2f6503%2DLaughing%5FHens%5FNewsletter%5FFebruary%5F20142%5F11%5F2014&utm%5Fmedium=email&utm%5Fterm=0%5F2fc23b19f7%2D64be2f6503%2D291512869&row=0


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> She arrived after a delay, and we've had a lovely day just sitting in the kitchen with cups of tea, talking, then off to the hospital, and back home to mine until it was time to take her to the airport, and also to pick up DH on his return from Sweden/ UK. She is a lot weaker, and tires easily but is so determined to keep going and make it so easy to be in her company. Puts me to shame when I moan about things. She even joked about losing weight!


I have a feeling she puts us all to shame. What an example she sets for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad she is finally growing up, beagles are not me favorite breed just me. I would be lost without her now. She follows me all over the place she I am out walking. Kiwi goes sometimes but is getting older and finds it too cold outdoors.


What is your favorite breed?? I would love a Newfoundland if I was younger and had an older home and older furniture.


----------



## tami_ohio

AZ Sticks said:


> Pumpkin Pie is my favorite..... and I never think to make it except during the holidays.... silly me.


I craved pumpkin pie the whole time I was pregnant with DS. Try getting a piece of pumpkin pie in July! And I didn't dare make one because I would eat the whole pie by myself! I still love it. Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS, glad you had a good visit with your friend. It is so hard when you have to watch dear friends fade away from that horrid disease.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> What is your favorite breed?? I would love a Newfoundland if I was younger and had an older home and older furniture.


I'd like to know as well, Caren--I grew up with beagles and I love them--but sometimes they can be too dang smart for their own good and they are a high energy dog most of the time. I am just partial to hound dogs in general, though.


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> I craved pumpkin pie the whole time I was pregnant with DS. Try getting a piece of pumpkin pie in July! And I didn't dare make one because I would eat the whole pie by myself! I still love it. Tami


I had a similar problem with my second one, craving watermelon in November!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> EJS, glad you are getting over your flu. I imagine your kids/grandkids are excited for the snow if you usually don't get it.
> So far I have got through today with no pain meds. I got DH to help me wash my hair this am so feel almost human again. No shower yet, after the episode the other night I think a sponge bath will have to do until the stitches heal a little more.
> 
> As I was looking around the Internet I found this site. Maybe it is one you all know but lots of free patterns.
> 
> http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free&utm%5Fsource=February+Newsletter+2014&utm%5Fcampaign=64be2f6503%2DLaughing%5FHens%5FNewsletter%5FFebruary%5F20142%5F11%5F2014&utm%5Fmedium=email&utm%5Fterm=0%5F2fc23b19f7%2D64be2f6503%2D291512869&row=0


Bonnie, sorry you had a problem the other night. I missed that post. Hope the healing continues and that with time you will have no more pain.

Thanks for the link. Will check it out.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239517-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

